# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Raklet's Dream Journal

## raklet

I've been keeping a dream journal, but have been too chicken to put it up for the whole world to see.  Well, I've decided to take the plunge and start posting my dreams here.  I'm going to go back in time a bit a put up some of my past dreams.

Lucid parts will be in blue.  If anyone has any other suggestions for formatting to make the journal more readable, let me know.

----------


## raklet

*The missionaries*

Nov 3, 2007. 5:30 a.m. A non lucid dream.

This dream was visually vague to nearly visually empty.  It occurred more as a series of thoughts than anything.  I remember that the dream was rich in detail, but even upon just barely waking I had a hard time remembering a lot of the details.  I have not had a chance to write this down until almost 15 hours later and there is not much of the dream left.  Here is what I remember.

Two missionaries, Elder Bryson and Elder Broxx (how it was spelled in the dream), were in their apartment when they heard a knock on the door.  Two kids were standing outside with their bikes.  They said that they had ridden to the apartment from a long distance away and wondered if the missionaries would give them a ride home in their car.  The Elders called the kids' parents to let them know that they were ok and that they would be bringing them home.  The kids were going to leave their bikes and come back for them at a later time.  The Elders had been discussing eating at an Asian restaurant before the kids came to the door.  They asked the kids if they would pay for the meal at the restaurant in exchange for the ride home.

*
A tractor in the pond*

Nov 4, 2007. 4:30 a.m. A non lucid dream.

I was driving a John Deere 8120 tractor pulling an implement I had never seen before.  The implement would remove the leaves off of a sugar beet field.  The implement is not like one that is currently used in the industry for this purpose.  I had never driven this implement before and was having a hard time getting it positioned and operating correctly.  My dad was standing outside the tractor waving his arms and cursing at me for my ineptitude.  I finally got everything set and put the tractor in gear.  It started moving down the field very rapidly (faster than an actual tractor can go).  There were hand lines placed on either side of the implement so I had to watch them to make sure that I didn't crash into them.  I was so focused on avoiding obstacles and watching the machine behind, that I didn't see a pond coming up in front of me.  When I saw it, I took the tractor out of gear, cut the throttle, and slammed on the brakes to avoid going into the pond.  It was too late.  The front tires ran down the slope of the bank and sunk into the mud.  The back tires started to follow.  I put the tractor into reverse and tried to back out, but the tractor kept slipping further into the pond.  I put the tractor back into forward, changed it to the highest gear, and gave it full throttle.  The tractor zoomed out of the mud, floated to the surface of the pond, and began to move across it as if it were a boat.  I knew that if I could get it going fast enough, it would be able to force its way through the mud on the opposite bank and come up out of the pond.  The tractor hit the opposite bank and pushed its way through.

When I first splashed into the pond, I could see my dad's waving and cursing turn into outright rage and sorrow.  He was weeping and cursing and pulling his hair at the thought of me destroying a $100,000 piece of equipment.  When the tractor made it out of the pond and was ok, his rage and sorrow turned to rejoicing.  He was cheering, jumping in the air, and pumping his fists straight up into the air like sports fans do when their favorite team scores a goal.

----------


## raklet

*UFOS and Trucks*

Nov 6, 2007. 1:00 a.m. A non lucid dream

Very vague dream with little recall.  It had to do with UFOS and Semi Trucks.  I can remember one visual image of the UFO.  It was small and I could carry it in my pocket.  In "storage mode" it was flat with ridged edges like a coin.  It was made of a very vulnerable substance.  When I took it out of my pocket it expanded to gigantic size and covered itself in a tough metallic armor.  It then had the familiar dish shape of a UFO.  The armor was pie shaped slices that would vertically rise from the tops and bottoms of the wafer.  When they were fully extended, then they folded over 90 degrees and spun a quarter turn to interlock with each other - forming a thick impenetrable skin. 

*
A weight on my mind*

Nov 9, 2007. 6:30 a.m. A non lucid dream.

The last few days have been terrible for dreaming.  I have been obsessed with WILDing and have tried it every night over the last week but all I have managed to do is make myself extremely tired.  I think this has interfered with my dream recall ability.  I know I have had dreams over the past few nights, but I can't remember any of them.  Even when I would wake up directly from a dream with the intent of getting the key points down, I couldn't do it.  Even the biggest details were gone.  Yesterday, I read about dream yoga.  I decided that I am going to pursue this course instead of trying to master WILD.  I consciously decided to give up on WILD for the time being, and went to bed with a peace of mind that I would sleep through the night.

Was I wrong!  I received a new position in my church that carries quite a bit of time commitment and responsibility with it.  I know I am capable of doing this job and don't feel particularly stressed out about it, but my dreams sure disagreed with me on that point last night.

I woke up around 2:30 a.m. to go to the bathroom and get a drink.  I knew I had been dreaming about tractors and trucks (this seems to be a common theme in my dreams lately) but the details are all too vague to write anymore about it.  I laid back down to sleep but found that my thoughts were restless and over active.  I was worrying about doing my church job and envisioning all of the responsibilities it might carry with it.  I had a hard time getting back to sleep.  When I did drift back to sleep, the rest of the night was spent worrying about this job.  My sleep was light and restless.  I finally got up at 6:30 a.m. to make myself busy with something else and escape my dreams.  I don't feel well rested.

I had a dim awareness throughout the dream that I was dreaming, but I'm not sure that I would classify myself as lucid.  The  dream didn't become any more clear or real and try as I might, I couldn't change the dream or redirect my thoughts to something else.  The dream remained vague and distant and consisted only of thoughts (at least I can't remember any visual imagery).

----------


## raklet

*Muffler Repair*

Nov 10, 2007. 6:30 a.m. A non lucid dream.

I did manage to go back to sleep after writing my first journal entry for today.  I slept lightly and remember waking frequently.  Whenever I awoke I couldn't remember having dreamt anything.  Close to the end of the night, I did remember something about repairing a muffler (something I did yesterday) but it was just a thought with no visual recollection.
*

A living video game*

Nov 10, 2007.  14:30 p.m. A non lucid dream.

I dreamed that I was playing a video game that required full body involvement.  I was standing in front of a large canvas that was the display of the game.  I was dressed in padding and a face mask.  Flaming skulls and rock monsters were approaching from the far distant center of the screen and approaching straight towards me as if they were going to come out of the screen and attack me. As they came closer, they would grow larger until they would fill a large portion of the screen.  When they got to the forefront of the screen, I would have to attack the monsters by physically punching and kicking the canvas.  As the skulls would approach, I heard the command, "press 2, 1".  I figured out that before the skulls arrived, I would have to press on the bottom middle of the screen and then the top middle.  Then I would have to begin punching the skulls with my fist.  The harder I struck at the canvas, the easier it was to kill the skulls.  As I punched them, their grinning toothless faces would fracture, then crack, then finally explode into thousands of pieces.  Flaming rock fragments would burst out in all directions across the screen and bounce a few times on the ground before burning out.  I would just have to keep kicking and kicking the rock monsters until they fractured and exploded as well.

When I got to the end level of the game, two people stood before me at a desk and told me that I would face my toughest challenge yet.  They told me I would not receive any hints and that I would have to figure out what to do on my own.  They set a very long wooden pole with a blue flag on the desk and then disappeared.  I grabbed the pole and pulled, but it was stuck to the desk with a length of white nylon rope. I pulled harder until the pole broke free.  I could see that it was actually a very long spear.  I was no longer in front a large canvas, I was actually in the game itself.

Once I had a hold of the spear, the desk disappeared and I knew the level was about to begin.  A very big thickly built monster appeared around the corner.  He looked like a golem and was made entirely of gray clay.  His limbs and face were solid smooth clay, but anywhere that you could see an edge, (along the bottoms of the arms, the jawline, etc) the clay would hang off of him in large stringy ropes.

I grasped the long spear in my hands and ran straight at the golem in an attempt to skewer him through the heart.  As soon as the point touched the monster and began to pierce its flesh, a horrible shooting pain entered my back.  I retracted the spear and the pain went away.  When I tried to stab the monster again, the pain started over.  I somehow knew that if I were going to kill the monster, I would kill myself in the process.  The spear would surely run me through at the same time it went through the monster.  I decided to give it one more attempt.  I ran at the monster and began pushing with all my strength, willing myself to bear whatever would happen next.  The pain was excruciating and I began to squirm and writhe in agony, trying to escape the pain.  I found that if I turned to the side, the pain would ease up considerably.  I turned fully to the side and saw a spear come slipping past me (the real spear).  The spear in my hands faded away as this second, real spear came flying past and pierced the monster clear through.

At the same time I felt impressed to jump to the side and move out of the way.  An old Chevy C50 truck came careening around the corner.  It was blue and had a high sided dump bed installed on the back of it.  The truck struck a pile of earth which resulted in a fantastic explosion and shower of earth spraying in all directions.  As it struck the pile and started to climb up it, it became top heavy and tipped over on top of the golem, squishing it into a large sticky mass.

----------


## raklet

*Wolves in the way*

Nov 11, 2007. 6:30 a.m. A non lucid dream.

I was living in Colorado in old west times.  I was with a party of people trying to cross through the mountains in the middle of winter.  The snow was deep and made for slow going.  There were lots of wolves prowling around so we made sure to always keep a big fire going at night.  One night, the fire no longer scared the wolves off.  Several large packs of them came down and started to threaten our camp.  We built more fires to try and keep them off.  We had fires going all around us but the wolves were still going to break through.  We fled down the canyon and I saw many more people traveling the same route.  They were all being attacked by wolves.  Each group had started fires but none of them scared the wolves away.  There were so many fires blazing that it almost looked like daylight.  One group was so desperate for fire that they had even torched a small settlement that was located on one side of the canyon.  I could see all of the homes burning and even the fence that surrounded all of the homes.

Wondering how I could escape the wolves, I looked around and saw a large cement pipe that went vertically down into the ground.  It was about 6 feet across and 15 feet deep.  A canal head gate was installed on one side of the pipe.  I used this to shimmy my way down the pipe.  At the bottom, the head gate was gone and the exit pipe was boarded up, but had a narrow opening large enough for me to fit through.  I was waiting for the rest of my party to join me at the bottom of the pipe before going through the opening.  A man from another party suddenly jumped down with us and pushed his way past everyone and jumped through the boarded up opening.  He was a coward without any honor.  His actions angered me and I gave him a piece of my mind.  He told me he was a politician and that I was going to "pay for it".  I told him that I didn't give a *, and that he could go * himself.  I continued in the manner of cursing at him until he disappeared around the corner (still shouting threats back).

I finally had my party with me.  We broke down the boards and entered into a large tunnel.  We were sloshing through knee deep water.  The tunnel system went on for as far as I could see (it was lighted somehow).  A friend ran up to me and told me that he couldn't find the way through to defeat the monster.  It dawned on me that I had seen this maze of tunnels before in a video game and that I had already fully explored them.  I told him to not worry because I knew the way.  He asked if I could show him the way then, but I became distracted by looking at a blue semi trailer.  It had a vacuum tube snaking its way along the side that you could put eggs into.  My wife interrupted my concentration by pulling out our Cuisanart food processor and pouring in rice and M&Ms.  She started to blend them together.  I asked her what she was doing.  She replied that she was "making Mexican candy tamales".

It seems to me that I have had this dream about crossing mountains and wolves before.

*
Horse and Hydraulics*

Nov 13, 2007. 7:00 a.m. A near lucid dream.

Oh, the details are so vague.  I probably should have gotten up earlier for better recall.  I remember dreaming about horses and hydraulics.  I remember thinking "this is a dream, I should become lucid".  Then another part of me said, "no don't, or you will lose the dream".  So I just relaxed back into the dream and let it do its things.  But I remember thinking frequently throughout the dream that it was just a dream and that I should let myself become lucid.

----------


## raklet

The next two dreams are what I considered to be my first "real" LDs - meaning they lasted more than one second.  I have had a couple of experiences prior where I would become lucid and the dream would immediately end, but I've finally managed to stay in for a few seconds and get some details from the dream (rather than it just dying).


*Horses and Hydraulics 2*

Nov 14, 2007. 1:35 a.m. A lucid dream.


I went to bed with the thoughts "I will not WILD.  I will not even worry about dreaming....but I will have an LD."  I kept saying things to this effect until I drifted off to sleep.

I was dreaming of horses and hydraulics again.  The image was much clearer this time.  A backhoe attachment was connected to a group of horses (it literally grew out of their collective rear ends).  The horses provided the power needed to run the backhoe.  The end of the dipper stick had a bucket, claw combination on it that would allow for both scooping and grasping of objects.  I was operating the machine inside of the clerks office at the church house and was using the claw to try and grab a tire valve step that I kept referring to in my dream as the "nipple".  When the horse/hydraulic images appeared again, I thought to myself "hey, my dream from last night.  I know I'm dreaming."  But I didn't push the issue and try to become any more clear on the issue.  At one point I checked my watch (for real).  It was 1:11 a.m.  After checking it, I immediately fell back into the dream.  I could feel myself fading back into the dream to just enjoy it, and I would enjoy it for a little while, but then my head would remind me again that I was dreaming (I think it was mostly from how utterly ridiculous the construct of the dream was).  This happened a few times until I started to become really clear about the fact that I was dreaming.  At this point I had a hold of the "nipple" and was trying to lift it.  When I became really aware about the idea that I was dreaming, then the dream started to shift wildly as if it was trying to wrest control away from me.  I tried to hold onto the image, spin, rub, whatever, but it was no use.  The nipple turned into a  big chunk of iron pipe and then the pipe became embedded into a piece of concrete.  Next, I was trying to rip the pipe and concrete out of an even larger pipe that it was connected to.  Then the dream ended.

I was excited, but relaxed about this at the same time and decided to just go back to sleep.  I wasn't going to try to hang on to the dream or WILD or do anything else to recover.  I just lay there pleasantly drowsing when I felt myself go numb and tingly (kind of like the same feeling I have when I am dreaming and realize I have gone spontaneously lucid).  Rather than get excited, I just took a hands off approach to see where this would lead.  I let my thoughts drift and tried to just go back to sleep, but my mind stayed awake and kept hanging on to this sensation and listening to what was going on around me.  The tingling and numbness got stronger and stronger as if something was going to happen, but then my wife started to stir, shifted, and then pulled the covers away from me.  This woke me up for good and I came out to write this all down 1:35 a.m.

Back to bed to see what other dreams I can have!


*The mobster made me lucid*

Nov 14, 2007. 3:43 a.m. A lucid dream.

I was driving down State street in Salt Lake City heading north towards the Capitol building.  Except that the building no longer existed, nor the mountains to the north for that fact.  The road ran straight on out into the desert and then into nothingness.  As I drove down the street, I recalled seeing a waste transfer station on my left.  The amount of trash that had collected there over the years was appalling.  There were mountains and mountains of trash (hundreds of feet high) that covered the entire lot.  A large building was right in the middle of the lot.  This was the building were the waste was received and then cast out into the lot.  I got a little ways past this place, when my Ford pickup started to sputter.  I looked down to see that I was almost out of gas.  There was no gas station in sight.  I turned around and headed back for town, hoping that I would be able to find a station.  I came back to the waste transfer station and had to cross a set of railroad tracks.  On the south side of the tracks, the road made a slight incline up.  My pickup stuttered and struggled to get up the home, but as soon as I cleared it, I was able to start coasting back downhill.

I saw an old Mexican restaurant off to my left.  It looked like it had an old time fuel pumping station in the driveway, so I pulled in.  I discovered that the pump was just decoration.  I remember being disappointed at this.  I decided to enter the restaurant and ask if there was a fueling station nearby.  I talked to a shifty, seedy character that looked like he had done too much meth over the years.  He told me that he was the owner and that there was a fueling station back to the north.  I responded that I didn't have any money and asked if I could borrow some.  He got a glint in his eye as if he were scheming something and told me that yes he did have money.  He pulled an old very worn dollar bill from his pocket.  In addition to the standard US government markings on the bill, it had the minted words "players money" on both sides.  He told me that this was a very rare, valuable bill that needed to be returned to its rightful owner.  If I would take the bill and deliver it to the owner, the owner would give me gas in return.

I got in my pickup and headed back to the north.  Everything that I had seen on the first trip to the north was now gone and had been replaced by the gravel road and farmlands that are to the north of my dad's house.  As I approached the 600s, 800w intersection, I could see lines of men dressed in black and carrying guns approaching the intersection from the west.  There was a dusty grey new model Cadillac sitting at the intersection.  I pulled up my pickup, parked and got out.  I approached the Cadillac and could see a handsome, older man sitting inside.  He had a full head of silvery gray hair.  As I got closer to the car, he began to look extremely nervous.  He rolled down the window and wanted to know why there were so many people there.  I looked back and saw that a whole crowd had gathered.  There were a couple of white pickups and I remember seeing three police officers.  I could read their intentions and they were just curious about what was going on.  None of them wanted to cause trouble or arrest the mobster, but he didn't know that.  He had asked for the bill, which I had handed to him, but as I was starting to ask about gas for my pickup, he stated that he was "getting outta here".  He slammed the car into drive and pressed on the accelerator.  By this time, a group of kids had wandered up and were standing in front of his car.  The mobster hit a little girl and ran over her head with his front tire. I could see that she was going to be ok, but I was pissed and I wasn't going to let him get away with that.  I lunged at the car and grabbed at the open front passenger window.  I was able to pull myself half way inside the car.  I told the mobster that "nobody hurts kids" and that he was going to pay for that.  He pulled out a gun and pointed it at me.  I was trying to grab him or the gun, but couldn't reach either.  I remember starting to feel helpless and that something bad was going to happen to me.

(Spontaneous lucidity occurs)

I found that I was now able to grab the mobster and I got a hold of his hair and began to pull.  His beautiful gray hair was nothing but a wig.  I gripped it with my left hand and tugged as hard as I could.  His wig felt just like the rough material of my bedspread (I remember having a hold of the bed covers and pulling on them at this point).  I started to reach for his throat with my right hand, but my arm stretched out and became blurry and thin.  The fingers started to disappear one at a time and then my arm dissolved.  At this point the dream ended.


While I lay relaxing in bed, going over the dream, I got the same numb tingly feeling again that I described in dream "Horses and Hydraulics 2".  Maybe I wasn't going to WILD after all, but rather this is just how my body feels when I wake up from a lucid but don't stir myself to activity.  Maybe my body is still just partially asleep.

Another interesting side note about the point when I became lucid.  I became lucid because of imminent danger and fear of being harmed.  I have had this happen to me once before.  It was a dream that I had just days after starting to read about lucid dreaming.  I hadn't gotten really serious about it yet and wasn't keeping a dream journal.  Because of this I didn't write the dream down - especially because it was such a low level lucid that I didn't think it counted, but I can still remember the dream quite clearly.  I shall write it in an entry "Attacked by wolves" for remembrance.


*Attacked by wolves*

Date and time unknown.  A lucid dream.

I was driving my pickup up a hill towards a secret enclave hidden back in the mountains.  I came to a steep section of the road that had water running down it and the road was washed out.  I put my pickup in four-wheel drive, but was unable to get up the hill before becoming stuck.  I exited my pickup and began to walk the rest of my journey.  I could see a two story building to my left.  A large dog was sitting on the second story balcony.  He did not look friendly.  I remember thinking of how glad I was that he was up there and could not get me.  But then the dog exited the balcony and came down a set of stairs that I had not noticed previously.  

I began to move away from the house at a faster rate so that I could stay away from the dog.  He came up to my pickup and then stopped there, but continued to watch me.  As I came to the top of the hill, I could see a large flat area ahead of me.  I knew the secret enclave was at the end of this area.  As I tried to cross, a pack of wolves appeared from the left and began approaching.  The were spaced out in a line that covered the flat area from one end to the other.  They were each about 10 feet apart.  I could sense that they were sentries to protect the enclave and they didn't know who I was.  They began approaching me faster and were going to attack.  I turned and ran back towards my pickup, but could see that the big dog was still sitting there.  I felt helpless and in danger.  I suddenly realized that I was dreaming and told myself that I could not be hurt by the wolves.  I turned around and ran back at them with the full intent of ripping them all to pieces with my bare hands.  The scattered like leaves in the wind and I remember an intense satisfaction at having beat them.  The dream ended.

*

A fuzzy end to the night*

Nov 14, 2007.  6:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I had one more dream that I don't recall too much.  I was in a large excavator trying to pound a post into the ground with the bucket.  At one point I do remember thinking, "this is strange, am I dreaming?"  But I never did follow up on it and missed my chance to become lucid.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yay! I'm glad you got brave and did this. 

And you finally had some true lucids...that's awesome!! Congrats... :boogie: 

So your efforts are paying off.

I see that you had your LDs after you relaxed and told yourself not to worry about trying to WILD. That reminds me a bit of my own experience. After trying hard for over three weeks I finally decided that there was no such thing as LDing and that the people here were all making up stories (sorry, everyone, again  ::roll:: ). I went to bed without worrying about it....and that night I had my first LD  ::lol:: .

So I think that while it _can_ help to put effort into learning how to LD, that maybe it helps to back off a bit and relax sometimes.







> I've been keeping a dream journal, but have been too chicken to put it up for the whole world to see.



This Dream Journal area is full of so many people's strange dreams that I actually don't think there is much to be embarrassed about when it comes to posting most dreams. I also think that the main people who read this section are the ones who post dreams themselves...so who are we to judge... ::D:

----------


## raklet

You are sweet TS.  Thanks for the encouragment.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> You are sweet TS. Thanks for the encouragment.



Thank you...and you're welcome... :smiley: 


Now that you have had some LDs, check out the Tasks of the Month, if you haven't already (It's in a subforum under Lucid Experiences). I find those very motivational and fun.

----------


## raklet

*Too tired to remember*

Nov 15, 2007. 6:30 a.m. A non lucid dream.

First off, I didn't get home from church meetings until 11:00 p.m.  By the time my wife caught me up to date on all of the days events, it was close to midnight before I went to sleep.  I was so tired that I did not even bother to give myself positive affirmations about dreaming, having LDs, or anything of that sort.  My head hit the pillow and I was asleep.

I remember awakening from a dream for a brief moment during the night, but I was too tired to get out of bed to write it down or even try thinking about it.  I didn't even take the time to glance at my watch - what a lazy clod I am!

I slept straight through until 6:30 a.m.  I do remember having a dream right before waking up, but it is only a fragment.

Here is what I can remember of it:

*A watery mess*

I was in the clerk's office at the church.  An irrigation mainline surfaced in the office in one corner.  There was a 4" cap on the mainline that could be removed for access to the pipe.  The access was used for draining and maintenance.  I could hear water running through the pipe and then the cap started leaking water.  My office filled up with water and then turned into a large irrigation pond.  It literally became a pond.  No office left, no church.  Just a large hole in the ground in the middle of a field that was full of water.  I remember feeling worried about this and not liking the dream at that point.  I realized how strange it all was and thought about becoming lucid, but decided to just get out of bed and do something else instead.  I didn't want anymore of this dream!

----------


## raklet

*My dreams have dried up*

Nov 16, 2007. 7:06 a.m.


When I had my first two LDs on Nov 14, 2007, I had great success with auto suggestion before I went to sleep.  So, I thought I would experiment a little and see if I could affect my dreams last night.  Besides the standard "I will remember my dreams......", I added in "Moonbeam make me Lucid. I will meet Moonbeam in my dreams."  I awoke once during the night at 3:30 a.m.  I knew that I had just finished dreaming, but I couldn't recall a thing.  I lay in bed without moving, then I tried changing positions.  I tried working backwards.  Nothing worked.

When I awoke three and a half hours later, I remembered a small fragment about baseball and something about swimming. Grrrr..........  My dream recall has been coming along so well, why is it drying up now?

----------


## Moonbeam

> I added in "Moonbeam make me Lucid. I will meet Moonbeam in my dreams."



 :smiley: Well, what a pleasant surprise at the end of this interesting dream journal.  I'm just sorry it didn't work!

Don't worry, I don't know why but it just happens--things are going great; then boom, nothing.  That happens to me fairly often.

Improving dreams and increasing control seems to be a very slow process, at least for me.  However, it does improve; over time--so don't give up!  

It's funny how sometimes you say you can't remember anything but when you get going, a pretty respectable dream comes out.  I think that happens to me too sometimes. That inspires me to try and write down anything I can remember, and see what it leads to--maybe my recall isn't as bad as I feel like it is sometimes.   Your long dreams--wow!  Great detail.

----------


## raklet

> Well, what a pleasant surprise at the end of this interesting dream journal.  I'm just sorry it didn't work!



I don't know you that well, but you from your avatar to your writings, you seem like a very nice person.  I like pleasant dreams, and I thought you might fit in there nicely.





> Your long dreams--wow!  Great detail.



That is very kind of you.  I've never thought they lasted that long (at least they don't seem too while dreaming), but rather that I have a penchant to write too much!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> That is very kind of you. I've never thought they lasted that long (at least they don't seem too while dreaming), but rather that I have a penchant to write too much!



No such thing, when you're writing your dreams!

I like your avatar too.

----------


## raklet

*Another dry night*

Nov 17, 2007

Dreaming is so much fun!  I'm starting to get depressed that I can't remember a thing.  I went to bed at 10:00 p.m. last night and slept until 7:00 a.m., so I should have had plenty of rest, but I can't even remember a fragment.  Just another empty night.

I have been fighting a small cold and constantly feel tired during the day (even with lots of sleep).  Perhaps being overly tired is the cause of this.  I am going to take a nap today in the afternoon and see if this helps out (maybe I will get a dream out of the nap too!)

----------


## Twoshadows

Totally normal. I wouldn't worry about it much. I think everyone has dry spells. I know I do. Sometimes when things are going so well for me, I think that I have it all figured out. Then I go through a dry spell. And I am totally humbled.

One thing I notice really helps is taking multi-vitamins regularly, and even supplimenting from time to time with a little extra B6.

If I am determined to lucid dream, then I do a Wake Back to Bed with 50-100mg of B6 taken when I first wake up. This works best if you have a day to sleep in longer than usual (or going to bed earlier). But it's not necessary.

But good luck. However frustrating it is, it won't last... :smiley:

----------


## mark

hey man just read through your dream nice one! some good dreams there!

do you live on a farm at all? you have a few dreams related to farming in some way.

Oh congrats on the 3 lucids in one night thats great!

and dont worry about recall etc it increases after time and everyone has dry spells  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

Yes, actually, I do live on a farm.  I own and operate a small grains / row crop farm with my dad.  We raise sugar beets, wheat, and barley.  Tractors, trucks, backhoes, fields, and other farm related stuff are all sure to surface in my dreams.

----------


## mark

ah good stuff! It must be hard work I bet.

I'm sure farming will crop up a fair few times LOL it usually takes ages for stuff to filter into my dreams but I would imagine you have been farming for a long time yes?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yes, actually, I do live on a farm. I own and operate a small grains / row crop farm with my dad. We raise sugar beets, wheat, and barley. Tractors, trucks, backhoes, fields, and other farm related stuff are all sure to surface in my dreams.



Don't forget to do lots of reality checks whenever you are using the equipment.

----------


## raklet

> Don't forget to do lots of reality checks whenever you are using the equipment.



Oh, if you only knew the irony of that statement.  It brings to mind a particular incident back in June.  I was using a grinder to cut open a piece of irrigation mainline that needed to be repaired.  The grinder caught an edge and kicked back out of the pipe.  It hit the back of my right hand and slashed open a gash about 3 inches long.  I was spurting blood all over the place while calmly thinking to myself "hmmm, that doesn't look good.  I should get to the hospital".

Do a reality check when something strange occurs - especially around farm equipment?  Can you imagine me slashing my hand open and then just standing there doing reality checks?  The juxtaposition of those two images makes me grin from ear to ear.

Btw, I ended up severing two tendons, had to go into surgery for repair, and be in a cast for two months waiting for it to heal.  Fortunately, it healed just fine and I have full use of my finger.  ::D:

----------


## raklet

*How to convert meditative / trance state into dream state?*

Maybe someone with a little more experience in these things can help me answer this.

I laid down for an afternoon nap at 3 p.m.  I put on "Ultimate Lucid Induction" mp3 and tried using the reverse blinking technique to induce lucid dreams.  My body got very heavy and drowsy but my mind stayed fully awake and functional.  After the mp3 ended (12 minutes) I could hear a buzzing in my ears (tinnitus?) and the sounds of my house (kids playing in other rooms, the furnace, my own breathing, etc)  I watched whatever colors I could see swirl around my eyelids and saw several vivid images at one point or another.

But I never did enter a dream or feel at any point that I was dreaming or I was about to dream.  When I got bored of this (didn't seem to much longer after the mp3 ended), I opened my eyes and looked at my watch.  It was an hour later!  I had to drag my body awake (it was really sleepy and useless feeling), but my mind felt as sharp as ever.

I find this is something I can do quite easily (without or without aids) - shut down my body but keep my mind awake and pass hours on end without realizing it (it has happened lots of times) - but I can't ever fabricate a dream out of it.  Anyone have any ideas?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Do a reality check when something strange occurs - especially around farm equipment? Can you imagine me slashing my hand open and then just standing there doing reality checks? The juxtaposition of those two images makes me grin from ear to ear.
> 
> Btw, I ended up severing two tendons, had to go into surgery for repair, and be in a cast for two months waiting for it to heal. Fortunately, it healed just fine and I have full use of my finger.



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to tell you to hold your nose when your combining or something!  

Maybe you can do an RC when you first see the equipment in the morning, before you start doing dangerous things with it.

My favorite RC lately has been trying to float.  At least with that one you don't have to let go of the tractor wheel or anything.  I think I'll make a thread about that.

I'm glad your hand is OK now.

Hopefully someone else will help you with your last post; I'm not very good at that.  Ask Clairity or see her tutorial.

----------


## raklet

Nov 18, 2007. 5:00 a.m. A non lucid dream

I awoke at 1:00 a.m. knowing that I had just finished a dream, but I could not tell what it was.  I thought to myself "oh boy, not another night of this".  I laid down and went back to sleep.  I awoke at 4:00 a.m. from another dream, but had a vague recollection of it this time.  I was using a large excavator to dig a hole.  "That's a little better I thought", and then I went back to sleep.  I again awoke at 5:00 a.m. with a pretty good dream to write down.

*Track Practice
*
I was at a large outdoor track watching students practice the 300 meter hurdles.  The track was a beautiful red/orange color with white striping.  It surrounded a lush field of green grass.  The students running the hurdles were having a hard time doing so.  They kept banging into the hurdles or missing their steps.  Having been a one-time state champion hurdler, I decided I would go over there and show them how it was done.  I remember walking past the hurdles on my way to the start line.  The hurdles were very high in one lane (college height), standard height (high school) in another, and very low (practice height) in a third.  The standard and practice height hurdles had the normal hurdle shape, but the very high hurdles were different.  The bar across the top was the same as regular hurdles, but instead of thin aluminum legs, it had these thick square columns holding up the hurdle bar.  The columns were at least 3" square, and they were covered in a thick padding to protect people from banging into them.

I arrived at the start line and decided that I would run the standard height hurdles.  The kids that were practicing had already run on ahead and I remember thinking how pathetic they were as I watched them run.  I got myself set and then started.  I realized that I was in trouble before I even got to the first hurdle.  Thirteen years without practice had made my legs weak and my muscles tight.  I knew they wouldn't stretch up as far as needed to clear the hurdle.  When I got to the first hurdle, I tried kicking my leg up and over, but it just wouldn't go.  I had to settle for kicking the hurdle bar and knocking it over so that I could clear.  I continued around the track kicking over each of the hurdles.  As I went, I realized how far out of shape I had fallen.  With some sadness, I realized that I was no longer state champion material and never would be again.

After I realized that I couldn't run the hurdles any longer, I decided to settle on running a couple of laps around the track.  As I ran, I felt revitalized and fleet of foot.  I enjoyed the feeling of the wind blowing through my hair and the sun on my face as I ran around the track.  It was starting to get dark and the coach called us over to the field for after-practice conditioning.  The coach had us form into three rows of five people each, but instead of making us run sprints or some other standard form of conditioning, she had us do a Britney Spears and Gang choreographed dance.  As we were performing our dance, she instructed us to visualize an evergreen tree in our head.  "Focus on the details, one, two, three.  Dance, throw your arms, see the leaves, one two".  It was a strange combination, but as I danced and visualized I could see a sky and clouds form, and then a tree.  The color hues were over saturated and the images looked like cartoons, but it was still a vivid picture that formed.  When we had finished forming our images, the coach told us to go home and look at the details.  "Notice the details.  Look at the bugs.  Notice where they have chewed on the leaves.  Take it all in."

----------


## Moonbeam

> It was a strange combination, but as I danced and visualized I could see a sky and clouds form, and then a tree. The color hues were over saturated and the images looked like cartoons, but it was still a vivid picture that formed. When we had finished forming our images, the coach told us to go home and look at the details. "Notice the details. Look at the bugs. Notice where they have chewed on the leaves. Take it all in."



 ::rolllaugh:: 

The running part sounded fun.  I get that feeling too, running in dreams.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha sweet britany spears dancing  :boogie:  thats well funny!


love the dream it was great I really enjoyed reading it

----------


## Burned up

> Nov 18, 2007. 5:00 a.m. A non lucid dream
> 
> I awoke at 1:00 a.m. knowing that I had just finished a dream, but I could not tell what it was.  I thought to myself "oh boy, not another night of this".  I laid down and went back to sleep.  I awoke at 4:00 a.m. from another dream, but had a vague recollection of it this time.  I was using a large excavator to dig a hole.  "That's a little better I thought", and then I went back to sleep.  I again awoke at 5:00 a.m. with a pretty good dream to write down.
> 
> *Track Practice
> *
> I was at a large outdoor track watching students practice the 300 meter hurdles.  The track was a beautiful red/orange color with white striping.  It surrounded a lush field of green grass.  The students running the hurdles were having a hard time doing so.  They kept banging into the hurdles or missing their steps.  Having been a one-time state champion hurdler, I decided I would go over there and show them how it was done.  I remember walking past the hurdles on my way to the start line.  The hurdles were very high in one lane (college height), standard height (high school) in another, and very low (practice height) in a third.  The standard and practice height hurdles had the normal hurdle shape, but the very high hurdles were different.  The bar across the top was the same as regular hurdles, but instead of thin aluminum legs, it had these thick square columns holding up the hurdle bar.  The columns were at least 3" square, and they were covered in a thick padding to protect people from banging into them.
> 
> I arrived at the start line and decided that I would run the standard height hurdles.  The kids that were practicing had already run on ahead and I remember thinking how pathetic they were as I watched them run.  I got myself set and then started.  I realized that I was in trouble before I even got to the first hurdle.  Thirteen years without practice had made my legs weak and my muscles tight.  I knew they wouldn't stretch up as far as needed to clear the hurdle.  When I got to the first hurdle, I tried kicking my leg up and over, but it just wouldn't go.  I had to settle for kicking the hurdle bar and knocking it over so that I could clear.  I continued around the track kicking over each of the hurdles.  As I went, I realized how far out of shape I had fallen.  With some sadness, I realized that I was no longer state champion material and never would be again.
> ...



300m is not a standard distance is it???  Anyhoo, there'll be a reason for that number.  3" suggests the number 3 is important (yes, I know you thought of that number in hindsight).  Hurdles could mean obstacles in life.  Awkard but not dangerous (padded).  However it was harder than you thought, and you had a feeling of not being good enough.  You will have had that feeling before.

3 rows of 5.  That number 3 again.  Also 5, 15, 35 and other magic can go on with dream-maths!!!  Probably one of these refers to your age when the memory was formed.

Your running felt good.  Contrast this with the hurdles.  Sounds like you feel better if you avoid obstacles in life.  Are you faced with many challenges?

1,2,3 ... that number again.

The last part is a bit strange.  Dancing like that I suppose is tree-like in a dream-logic kind of way.  The coach will be an inner part of you that likes to get you motivated probably.  I didn't get the tree bit.  Perhaps concentrate on how it felt.

And the number 3.  Something age 3 or something from 3 years ago I'll guess.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, racklet, I'm glad you got a decent dream last night.

After the trouble with the hurdles, I'm glad you got a chance to enjoy running. I love the way it feels to run in dreams and not get tired.  :smiley: 

Hope you have a good set of dreams tonight.

----------


## raklet

> 300m is not a standard distance is it???



Yes, actually it is.  American track and field has moved over to the metric system for all events (wish they change everything else too).  The 300m race is standard in high school all the way through the Olympics.





> Anyhoo, there'll be a reason for that number.  3" suggests the number 3 is important (yes, I know you thought of that number in hindsight).



Actually, I didn't think of the number.  I was just guessing at size and remembered an object that I had welded in the shop that was similar in size (3"x3" square tubing)  Hurdles could mean obstacles in life.  Awkard but not dangerous (padded).  





> However it was harder than you thought, and you had a feeling of not being good enough.  You will have had that feeling before.



Yes, you are certainly right about that.  I know what my strengths and weaknesses are and I feel my inadequacies frequently.





> 3 rows of 5.  That number 3 again.  Also 5, 15, 35 and other magic can go on with dream-maths!!!  Probably one of these refers to your age when the memory was formed.



Hmmm, I couldn't remember how many people there were so I made up some numbers that were a best guess.   :Oops: 





> Your running felt good.  Contrast this with the hurdles.  Sounds like you feel better if you avoid obstacles in life.  Are you faced with many challenges?



Depends on the obstacle.  Some I tackle with gusto.  Others I dread.  I like things that are concrete, that can be solved with reason and logic.  I'll take on large difficult tasks if they fall into this category.  On the other hand, I don't do as well with problems that are subjective and have no solid answers.  These scare me to death (but my job requires that I face them and work through them on a daily basis).





> 1,2,3 ... that number again.



Again, made up to fit the dream.....





> The last part is a bit strange.  Dancing like that I suppose is tree-like in a dream-logic kind of way.  The coach will be an inner part of you that likes to get you motivated probably.  I didn't get the tree bit.  Perhaps concentrate on how it felt.



It actually felt good.  Warm and fuzzy.  I'm terrible at visualizing in real life, so I felt proud of myself that I could create such a picture.





> And the number 3.  Something age 3 or something from 3 years ago I'll guess.



No memories from three years old, but three years ago, I did give up my computer career (concrete and logical) to come back to the farm (lots of subjective decision making with few concrete answers).

Although I have been nay saying the number 3, I do find it interesting that I would repeatedly choose that number to describe my surroundings.  Perhaps my subconscious was saying more than I realized.

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on your first Lucids! Looks like you have a good start on your Journal. Lots of dreams already!

----------


## raklet

> Congratulations on your first Lucids! Looks like you have a good start on your Journal. Lots of dreams already!



Thanks.  I'm totally hooked.  I've never cared for journaling before, but I never miss a day with my DJ.  Reality checks suffer a bit (note to self - do more RCs).  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks. I'm totally hooked. I've never cared for journaling before, but I never miss a day with my DJ. Reality checks suffer a bit (note to self - do more RCs).



No!  You'll get hurt!!   Well do them, but be careful!  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> No memories from three years old, but three years ago, I did give up my computer career (concrete and logical) to come back to the farm (lots of subjective decision making with few concrete answers).



It could be that.  If it feels it might be right then run with it until subsequent dreams and experiences prove it wrong.  That's what I do anyway!





> Although I have been nay saying the number 3, I do find it interesting that I would repeatedly choose that number to describe my surroundings.  Perhaps my subconscious was saying more than I realized.



Yes, either way the number 3 is on your mind (or, rather, bubbling under).  When recalling objects in dreams, it's worth stating size, age, quantity etc without thinking about it - as you did - to tap into the same mystery that made the dream in the first place.  Well, that's what I read on Jean Teresa's site a while back.  It makes sense to me, for the reason you give.

----------


## raklet

No dreams last night.  Nothing.  :Mad:

----------


## raklet

*Ebony and Ivory*

Nov 19, 2007.  3:30 p.m. A lucid dream.

I felt tired and laid down at 2:10 p.m. for a nap.  I immediately fell asleep and woke back up at 3:00 p.m.  I didn't have any dreams, but I felt like I could close my eyes and drift off again.  I immediately drifted into the following dream.

A muscular (body builder muscular) black man and a beautiful (and beautifully shaped) blond woman were walking along a paved path at the head of a beach.  It was summer time and there were lots of people milling around the beach.  The man was wearing a black and white pair of women's bikini bottoms (floral pattern) .  The woman had on the matching bikini top (very skimpy, lots of curves) and a pair of blue and white men's board shorts.  I assumed that they had traded bottoms for some reason.  They were talking to a skinny, freckled, red-headed guy and it appeared that they were being mean to him.  It wasn't long before he stormed off the scene.  

The woman asked the man if he was going to the pool party.  He said that she should go along and he would join her shortly.  Once the woman had left, the man pulled out a cellphone (from where I don't know, he certainly didn't have any pockets!) and called the skinny guy.  He told him there was a pool party and that he should really go.  He gave the guy directions to get there.

The scene changed and the man was at the pool party.  He was sitting in a rectangular hot tub.  This tub was lined in blue tile and was set into the cement patio.  The woman was sitting in an identical but separate tub that was right next to his.  As they were talking, the skinny guy showed up.  The woman got mad at the man and wanted to know what the red haired guy was doing there.  She indicated there was no way the guy could have come to the party unless he was invited and wanted to know why the man had invited him.  

I was observing all of this from a third person point of view (like I was a fly on the ceiling in one corner of a room).  All of a sudden, the DCs looked up at me and started pointing at the red haired guy.  "Look over there" they told me.  "That's right we're talking to you.  Look at him.  Open your eyes."  I instantly became lucid and was simultaneously hit (physically) with an electric type shock that started in my head behind my eyes and then ran down to the bottom of my feet.  I was jolted awake by this shock and the dream was over. 


I woke up at 3:22 p.m.


Has anybody experienced the "shock" thing when they become lucid?  What's up with that?

----------


## The Cusp

> The man was wearing a black and white pair of women's bikini bottoms (floral pattern) .



Ewww...

Never heard of the lucid electric shock before, but a lot of people seem to get vibrations.  Maybe it's a variation on the vibration, or just a super intense vibration?

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey that's great --another LD!

Unusual dream...kind of funny... ::D: . 

I've never had a shock like that. Like The Cusp said, it might be a form of vibrations. I've felt those before.

----------


## Moonbeam

Weird.  It was weird how you became lucid, and then the shock thing.  It reminds me a little of my recent lucid where a loud warning buzzer went off as soon as I became lucid.

----------


## raklet

> Ewww...



Yes, that was strange.





> Unusual dream...kind of funny....



Yeah, except that I had the weirdest thought that the woman was probably you, but since nobody called you by name, I decided it wasn't and left that out of my dream.  





> Weird.  It was weird how you became lucid, and then the shock thing.  It reminds me a little of my recent lucid where a loud warning buzzer went off as soon as I became lucid.



It just must be my thing.  This has happened to me before (I didn't write those dreams down, but can still remember them well).  I either get the shock, or I get a loud warning buzzer (like you mentioned).  Wish I could figure out a way to prevent that from waking me up!

----------


## Moonbeam

> It just must be my thing. This has happened to me before (I didn't write those dreams down, but can still remember them well). I either get the shock, or I get a loud warning buzzer (like you mentioned). Wish I could figure out a way to prevent that from waking me up!



Hmm, interesting.  I wonder what that is.  I haven't really noticed that happening to too many people.  We'll have to ask around some if this keeps happening to us.

I don't know how that will help us prevent it from happening anymore tho.

----------


## raklet

> Hmm, interesting.  I wonder what that is.



Let me recount the two dreams I remember where this happened and we can compare notes.

*Dream 1 (Date unknown)*
I was wandering around my Uncle's equipment yard.  It was evening and the sun was setting.  I saw a semi-truck and trailer sitting in the yard.  The truck was a vivid purple and had a sleeper cab on it.  The driver pulled an air mattress out of the sleeper and asked me if I could blow it up for him.  I started to wander along the south side of the shop in the yard and then on around to the back.  I was still carrying the mattress even though there was no equipment back here to blow the mattress up with.  It was rapidly getting darker and I could see the stars starting to twinkle.  The dream incredibly vivid, yet so surrealistic that it started to dawn on me that I was dreaming.  Right then, a spot on the ground immediately beneath where I was standing started to glow a dull red.  A voice said (a very clear and audible voice) "Prepare to connect to the network."  Then, a loud buzzer sounded (like the warning buzzers you hear in large factories that signal something is going to turn on) twice in my head.  As soon as the buzzer finished sounding, I could feel myself become lucid.  At the same time I became lucid, an electric jolt shot down from my head to my feet and snapped me awake.

*Dream 2 (Date Unknown)*
I laid down around 10:30 pm to go to sleep.  I drifted into unconsciousness and was not experiencing any dreams, but suddenly my conscious level came back up.  My eyes were closed and everything was dark, but a voice told me "You are now ready to connect in three...two...one."  When the count was finished, I received two warning buzzes, I felt a dream starting to form, and then I got zapped with an electric jolt.  The dream ended and I was awake at around 11:30 pm.

----------


## raklet

Moonbeam,

I just read your journal entry on the buzzer.  It does sound very similar to what I experienced, but hey at least you were able to carry on a little farther before waking up - that's something.

----------


## Moonbeam

I was thinking at first the connection between the dreams is that they were all long and complicated before we got lucid, but that last one of yours wasn't like that.

Strange how yours is also associated with an electric shock.  The noise of mine was startling, but I didn't have that part.  The way you describe the buzzer is how mine was too--very loud and "warning-like".

I sort of had dream re-entry, but it was pretty much ruined.

It sounds like you have almost been plagued by this.

----------


## Caradon

The only time I ever got shocked. Is when I tried to dive head first into a TV set. I was attempting to enter the scene, that I saw on the screen. 

My hands entered the screen. Then I got shocked so bad that I was knocked across the room.

That was the only time I ever felt anything like pain in a Lucid before. But, I did get shocked like that in real life once. (Not from diving into a TV though lol.) I figured I just recreated the experience in my dream.

----------


## Sara

> I was thinking at first the connection between the dreams is that they were all long and complicated before we got lucid, but that last one of yours wasn't like that.
> 
> Strange how yours is also associated with an electric shock.  The noise of mine was startling, but I didn't have that part.  The way you describe the buzzer is how mine was too--very loud and "warning-like".
> 
> I sort of had dream re-entry, but it was pretty much ruined.
> 
> It sounds like you have almost been plagued by this.



Shocks and loud buzzers, that sounds like SP-experiences to me!
Maybe it happens when you are on the end of a dream and your sleep paralysis is ending? (cause I think you must be already in sp when you are dreaming before you get lucid.)
I only have SP experiences when falling asleep, but it might be the same (or maybe reverse?) when exciting your sleep cycle...

I had the same experience in my lucid yesterday, with an extremely loud noise and vibrations with tensed muscles in my head/neck when I entered my lucid dream.

@Caradon: LOL  getting shocked from diving into a television. Did you try it again?

@Raklet: that must be very disturbing... attaining lucidity and immediately waking up because of that shock.
If it could be that the noise is from exiting SP, I would say you wake up because you are already in the process of waking up and there's not that much you can do about it.
If it's not SP, maybe you can imagine a dream scene about an electric shock before going to sleep (like touching an electric fence) and then imagine also the part that happens afterwards, like you jump backwards and you conclude it's better to go the other way...

----------


## raklet

*The Coach and His Robes*

Nov 20, 2007.  5:10 a.m. A non lucid dream.

This was a long and detailed dream.  So long in fact, that already I have forgotten much of it.  I will have to start at the point I can remember, even though it seems incomplete to me to do this.  I feel like I need those details as a context for the portion of the dream that I do remember.  Oh well.  It is what it is.


I am walking down the hallway of my old high school (but it is now 13 years later).  Lots of students are streaming by.  Some are familiar faces, some are not.  A girl walks by that I used to fancy when I was in high school IRL.  She looks at me and says, "I heard that you once hid in the girls locker room to spy on us, is that true?"  I had never done such a thing, but for some reason I feel shame and tell her, "yes, it is true.  I regret the mistakes of my past."

The scene changes.  I am now entering the girls locker room.  I am going to put a note in this girl's locker (I guess she must be a super super super senior of sorts now if she is still in school 13 years later) explaining my feelings for her.  The locker room is filled with girls (I don't see any of them, I just know they are there) and I am crawling on the floor under benches trying not to be seen.  I arrive at J's locker (the girl I fancied) and open it.  I had expected there to be a pencil and paper in there so I could leave her a note, but there is not.  As I sit pondering how I am going to leave a note for her, her current boyfriend arrives.  He wants to know what I am doing there and tells me to get lost.  I tell him that I won't.  I state that I am going to leave her a note and that I need a pencil and paper.  He says, "Oh. Here use these."  He hands me paper and pencil.

I am no longer hiding under the benches, but none of the girls seem to be bothered by the fact that I am in their locker room.  I walk over to a bench and sit down to start writing my note.  Writing it seems to be taking a long time.  While I am writing, my dad calls on my cellphone and wants to know where I am.  As I am looking around for an excuse to give him, I look through an open door and see the coach sitting at his desk.  I tell my dad, "I am writing a paper for the coach.  He actually makes students work.  His paper requires x,y,z." (can't remember what it was but it was something long and complex).  My dad is impressed that there are still teachers that make students do real work and hangs up the phone.

The coach calls me into his office and tells me that he likes me.  (some fuzzy details here I can't remember).  Now the coach is talking about religion.  He tells me that he belongs to a secret sect of Catholic ritualists that practice and study the supernatural.  He is sad because he has lost his ceremonial robes and can no longer participate.  I tell him that I have some and that I will come to his house and give them to him.

I find myself in the coaches house.  I have a bag full of clothing.  I hand him a hat, a yellow smock, and an apron.  He sees the other items in the bag and says they will complete his outfit.  He tries to take them, but I tell him that I am unwilling to give them to him.  He is content with this.  I watch the coach put on the hat and the yellow smock.  He looks funny with his big bushy beard sandwiched between a hat and too tight smock and his white legs sticking out the bottom.  I ask him what kind of supernatural things his group practices.  He says, "You know, things like numbers and physical phenomena."  I don't really understand and ask for an example.  "Ok, I can give you an example.  There is lady in our group that is pregnant.  When the fetus moves it arms, the lady knows that she is moving her real arms."  I'm confused and say, "Huh?"  He continues, "Well, when she moves her arms in real life, she can feel those same movements in her stomach.  So, this woman has a duplicate set of arms growing inside her.  They are her internal arms and they do everything that her external arms do.  The arms just happen to be attached to her baby - that's all."

Whoaa, that was a strange one.

----------


## raklet

> @Raklet: that must be very disturbing... attaining lucidity and immediately waking up because of that shock.
> If it could be that the noise is from exiting SP, I would say you wake up because you are already in the process of waking up and there's not that much you can do about it.
> If it's not SP, maybe you can imagine a dream scene about an electric shock before going to sleep (like touching an electric fence) and then imagine also the part that happens afterwards, like you jump backwards and you conclude it's better to go the other way...



Hey that's great advice.  Without knowing why, what you say seems right.  I've read that you can experience SP when waking up as well as going to sleep.  I will try to imagine the fence shocking scenario, too.  Thanks!

----------


## Sara

What a lengthy dream, Raklet, you have a good recall, even though this was not the complete dream. The first part sounds quite 'logical' to me (as in: not so many dream signs) and a very flowing story. Nice to read  :smiley: 

I hope you can work something out about that electrical shock  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Hi Raklet - it seems like you have two dreams or at least two consecutive themes in one dream.  Lots of recall - very jealous.





> *The Coach and His Robes*
> 
> Nov 20, 2007.  5:10 a.m. A non lucid dream.
> 
> This was a long and detailed dream.  So long in fact, that already I have forgotten much of it.  I will have to start at the point I can remember, even though it seems incomplete to me to do this.  I feel like I need those details as a context for the portion of the dream that I do remember.  Oh well.  It is what it is.
> 
> 
> I am walking down the hallway of my old high school (but it is now 13 years later).  Lots of students are streaming by.  Some are familiar faces, some are not.  A girl walks by that I used to fancy when I was in high school IRL.  She looks at me and says, "I heard that you once hid in the girls locker room to spy on us, is that true?"  I had never done such a thing, but for some reason I feel shame and tell her, "yes, it is true.  I regret the mistakes of my past."
> 
> ...



This seems to be about access to the feminine part of you (I have lots of these sorts of dreams) which you really want to do, especially to find the special person for you and make contact with "her".  Trouble is, "father" wouldn't approve.  Father is usually our rulegiver self when we dream of him, although your experience of your father may lead you to other meanings.  Either way, you are embarassed or scared to admit to "him" that you want to make contact with "her".





> The coach calls me into his office and tells me that he likes me.  (some fuzzy details here I can't remember).  Now the coach is talking about religion.  He tells me that he belongs to a secret sect of Catholic ritualists that practice and study the supernatural.  He is sad because he has lost his ceremonial robes and can no longer participate.  I tell him that I have some and that I will come to his house and give them to him.
> 
> I find myself in the coaches house.  I have a bag full of clothing.  I hand him a hat, a yellow smock, and an apron.  He sees the other items in the bag and says they will complete his outfit.  He tries to take them, but I tell him that I am unwilling to give them to him.  He is content with this.  I watch the coach put on the hat and the yellow smock.  He looks funny with his big bushy beard sandwiched between a hat and too tight smock and his white legs sticking out the bottom.  I ask him what kind of supernatural things his group practices.  He says, "You know, things like numbers and physical phenomena."  I don't really understand and ask for an example.  "Ok, I can give you an example.  There is lady in our group that is pregnant.  When the fetus moves it arms, the lady knows that she is moving her real arms."  I'm confused and say, "Huh?"  He continues, "Well, when she moves her arms in real life, she can feel those same movements in her stomach.  So, this woman has a duplicate set of arms growing inside her.  They are her internal arms and they do everything that her external arms do.  The arms just happen to be attached to her baby - that's all."
> 
> Whoaa, that was a strange one.



Yes, and I'm finding it hard to get a hook on this.  The spiritual part of you is present (the bit that defies rational understanding) and is offering friendship.  However in the conversation at the end he tells you that there is some connection between mother and baby.  But it's not like you see this, you are told second hand in a conversation that starts with (rational) concepts like physics.  Nope, can't go any further and still make sense. :Uhm: 

Superb dream to have, though.

----------


## Moonbeam

> The only time I ever got shocked. Is when I tried to dive head first into a TV set. I was attempting to enter the scene, that I saw on the screen. 
> 
> My hands entered the screen. Then I got shocked so bad that I was knocked across the room.  
> 
> That was the only time I ever felt anything like pain in a Lucid before. But, I did get shocked like that in real life once. (Not from diving into a TV though lol.) I figured I just recreated the experience in my dream.



I wonder if that is related.  Did you wake up right away?





> Shocks and loud buzzers, that sounds like SP-experiences to me!
> Maybe it happens when you are on the end of a dream and your sleep paralysis is ending? (cause I think you must be already in sp when you are dreaming before you get lucid.)
> I only have SP experiences when falling asleep, but it might be the same (or maybe reverse?) when exciting your sleep cycle...
> 
> I had the same experience in my lucid yesterday, with an extremely loud noise and vibrations with tensed muscles in my head/neck when I entered my lucid dream.
> 
> @If it could be that the noise is from exiting SP, I would say you wake up because you are already in the process of waking up and there's not that much you can do about it.



 
You know Sara maybe you're right.  I hadn't thought about that because I think of SP happening when WILD, and not when you wake up, but I did wake up I think; I wasn't really sure and I re-entered the dream really quickly if I did, but maybe that's all it is.

Thanks.  I bet you're right.  What do you think, raklet?  You did wake up immediately afterwards each time, so maybe it was really happening all at the same time, and we just interpreted it each time as the buzzing happening first.

I'm glad you said that before I made a thread about it and everyone said OK you idiot that's just SP.

----------


## raklet

> What do you think, raklet?  You did wake up immediately afterwards each time, so maybe it was really happening all at the same time



I do think that it was it is.

----------


## Twoshadows

> A muscular (body builder muscular) black man and a beautiful (and beautifully shaped) blond woman were walking along a paved path at the head of a beach. It was summer time and there were lots of people milling around the beach. The man was wearing a black and white pair of women's bikini bottoms (floral pattern) . The woman had on the matching bikini top (very skimpy, lots of curves) and a pair of blue and white men's board shorts. I assumed that they had traded bottoms for some reason







> Yeah, except that I had the weirdest thought that the woman was probably you,



Haha... ::D: . Except I'm far too practical and modest to be wearing a skimpy little bikini top. I mean how would that be to have that come off when you are diving and swimming?  ::shock::  I can never understand why girls want to dress like that. The shorts, on the other hand, are very practical, and something that I do wear while at the Lake and sitting on rough rocks and kayaking, etc.

My only guess is that the man in the bikini bottoms is European. I can always recognize the Europeans when I'm at the Lake. No offense to the Europeans here, but I don't know how they could wear those tight little Speedo bottoms and not feel self conscious.... ::chuckle::

----------


## raklet

> Haha.... Except I'm far too practical and modest to be wearing a skimpy little bikini top. I mean how would that be to have that come off when you are diving and swimming?  I can never understand why girls want to dress like that. The shorts, on the other hand, are very practical, and something that I do wear while at the Lake and sitting on rough rocks and kayaking, etc.



That's one of the reason I decided it wasn't you.  I can't picture you dressing like that.  The other reason, I don't think there is a mean bone in your body. 





> My only guess is that the man in the bikini bottoms is European. I can always recognize the Europeans when I'm at the Lake. No offense to the Europeans here, but I don't know how they could wear those tight little Speedo bottoms and not feel self conscious....



No, he was definitely American.  And he wasn't wearing a speedo.  He was wearing the woman's floral pattern bikini bottom,  :Eek:  while she was wearing his board shorts.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Twoshadows

> That's one of the reason I decided it wasn't you. I can't picture you dressing like that. The other reason, I don't think there is a mean bone in your body.



Yeah, for better or for worse, that is probably true, too.





> No, he was definitely American. And he wasn't wearing a speedo. He was wearing the woman's floral pattern bikini bottom,



I don't know...some of them look pretty feminine to me... ::D: . 

But anyway, funny how things get mixed up in dreams... sooo many dream signs to miss.....



Good recall on the last dream.

----------


## raklet

> Hi Raklet - it seems like you have two dreams or at least two consecutive themes in one dream.  Lots of recall - very jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be about access to the feminine part of you (I have lots of these sorts of dreams) which you really want to do, especially to find the special person for you and make contact with "her".  Trouble is, "father" wouldn't approve.  Father is usually our rulegiver self when we dream of him, although your experience of your father may lead you to other meanings.  Either way, you are embarassed or scared to admit to "him" that you want to make contact with "her".



You'll have to explain to me what "feminine side" means in psychology terms.  Because my idea of what it means according to the popular media is not something I want to approach!      ::shock:: 







> Yes, and I'm finding it hard to get a hook on this.  The spiritual part of you is present (the bit that defies rational understanding) and is offering friendship.  However in the conversation at the end he tells you that there is some connection between mother and baby.  But it's not like you see this, you are told second hand in a conversation that starts with (rational) concepts like physics.  Nope, can't go any further and still make sense.
> 
> Superb dream to have, though.



I got a new church job that carries lots of responsibility, but the position is volunteer and I'm not sure I've fully warmed up to it yet.  Asking for the clothes is asking me to commit myself to do the job fully, but holding back a few items suggests my hesitance in doing so.

My wife is pregnant.  The arms suggest a bond that ties mother and baby together.  This is something I can only ever know from second hand information, but will never truly know for myself because men can't have babies.

----------


## Burned up

> You'll have to explain to me what "feminine side" means in psychology terms.  Because my idea of what it means according to the popular media is not something I want to approach!



Nothing to do with cross-dressing if that's what you're worried about.

For a man, the feminine side usually relates to the heart - emotions etc - and the things a man projects onto women in order to know if he likes her or not.  Men may not consider themselves beautiful for example, but inside us there is a concept of beauty that we have access to and can apply to ourselves for example.  Ditto intuitive, gentle, that kind of thing.  Basically, whatever those girls in the locker room were all about!  Like all these things there will be a universal, a cultural and a personal part of our construct of "feminine".

Clearly women will have a masculine side in the same way.  (And tend to be less embarassed talking about it for some reason).





> I got a new church job that carries lots of responsibility, but the position is volunteer and I'm not sure I've fully warmed up to it yet.  Asking for the clothes is asking me to commit myself to do the job fully, but holding back a few items suggests my hesitance in doing so.
> 
> My wife is pregnant.  The arms suggest a bond that ties mother and baby together.  This is something I can only ever know from second hand information, but will never truly know for myself because men can't have babies.



Yes, so there's quite a bit of processing of RL in your dream.  Sounds like you're trying to make sense of both new roles and applying rational reason to it like an archetypal man would!  But maybe the answer lies elsewhere?  (please refer to the first part of your dream!)  ::reading::

----------


## mark

cool dreams man nice one on the lucid to strange with the random shock I cant say I have had anything like that at all

----------


## Caradon

> @Caradon: LOL getting shocked from diving into a television. Did you try it again? Lol, no I got up and was stunned. And I said "I'm not going to try that again!" It was a very unpleasant feeling.
> 
> But I think I will try it again just to prove to myself that I can do it without getting shocked. I play with power lines all the time in Lucids after all.







> I wonder if that is related. Did you wake up right away?



No, it was actually part of a really long Lucid. I didn't wake up until I got involved in some sexual stuff.

----------


## Moonbeam

> No, it was actually part of a really long Lucid. I didn't wake up until I got involved in some sexual stuff.



Maybe yours really was a dream of the memory of when you got shocked.

----------


## raklet

I am finding out that if I don't get enough sleep I have terrible dream recall.  For me, that magic number of "enough" is at least eight hours along with a nap during the day.  The eight hours *must* occur between 9:30 PM and 6:30 AM.  If I go to sleep any earlier, I wake up in the middle of the night and can't go back to sleep.  On the other end, I cannot sleep longer that 6:30 AM.  My body is trained to be up and about at an early hour.

As for dreams last night.....it was past 11:30 PM before I went to bed (late evening church meeting that went too loooong), so I have just a few fragments.


*Fragment 1*
No memory of the dream, I just remember getting a physical electric shock (as previously described) that caused me to bite the inside of my lip (it is still sore).

*Fragment 2*
I was in a hurry to go somewhere, so I took a 30 second shower with my clothes on.

*Fragment 3*
My wife wanted a private moment with me in the middle of the night.  It was so real I still struggle sorting out dream from reality.  The only thing that clued me in was in my dream, she was standing on the left of the bed, but physically I could hear her breathing in her sleep on my right.  That realization caused me to wake up.

*Fragment 4*
Repeat of fragment 3.

----------


## raklet

*Sugar Harvest on the Gingerbread Culdesac*

Nov 22, 2007. 4:50 a.m. A non lucid dream.

It is sugar beet harvest and my dad and I are ready to start on a new field.  The few remaining fields are all arranged around a culdesac that is shaped like a gingerbread man.  My dad keeps asking me to decided which field we should start on first.  Imagine staring at a gingerbread man from an overhead view.  I choose to start in the field that is cradled between his head and his left arm.  We debate the pros and cons of this and finally settle on my choice.  

When harvesting sugar beets, it is necessary to dig the rows in the exact same order that they were planted or else the crop will not be harvested properly.  Therefore it is necessary to "find" the rows before you can put your digger into the ground(IRL).  I start walking through the field to find the rows.  It is difficult because of the odd shape of the field.  I am wondering how I will find the rows when I come across twelve rows of planted beans.  These rows run right down through the sugar beet field.  I ask my dad, "are beans planted on the same spacing as sugar beets?"  "Yes, they are." he says (IRL they are not).  I am happy about this because now I have a place to start and have found my rows.

"Ok, son, we need to drain this field now.  I want you to follow the irrigation canal and start opening the ditch gates to let the water out of the field".  There is a twisting and curving ditch that snakes its way along one edge of the field.  I proceed to open the gates.  It is a wet and muddy job, but I don't mind this kind of work.  As I get farther along the ditch, the bank rises until is above my head.  I open a gate, and then wonder what is behind the ditch.  I climb a ladder up the ditch bank so that I can see over into the sugar beet field.  I am expecting to see sugar beets, but I only see grass and pasture.  I realize that I have gone past the boundary of the field.

As I watch the water pour out of the ditch, I realize that I have opened up too many ditch gates.  My dad notices as well and starts to yell at me for being such an idiot.  I offer to close the gates, but he tells me it is too late and not to worry about it.

I wander off to the south, following the path that the draining water takes.  I come upon a corn field and am fascinated by the corn chopper and how it effortlessly moves through the crop, cutting and shredding it into little pieces.  I follow this machine to the other end of the corn field and emerge in a clearing to see a house that is designed with a very modern look.  The house has two levels, but each level is square.  They are offset from each other to provide and aesthetic look.  The walls are covered in yellow stucco.  The whole front wall of the house is a solid seamless glass wall, that allows one to look inside and view all that is taking place.  I find it odd that this house only has a single room on the bottom floor.  I walk into the house to inspect it closer.  The place seems to be deserted.  There are random bits of furniture placed throughout the first floor.  Everything is covered in dust and garbage is strewn everywhere.

I ask my dad why the owners don't take better care of their house.  He tells me that their daughter recently moved off to college and that they now occupy the second floor.  They don't pay much attention to the first floor anymore.  I walk to the kitchen and see a pile of blankets on the floor.  It look like something is laying underneath the blankets.  I nudge the blankets with my foot and the whole mass starts to squirm.  I can see that something is working its way out from beneath the blankets.  I start to say "nice doggy" and I pet its fur.  My dad tells me to "be careful, because that is not a dog".  I look again and see that it is actually a cougar.  I realize that the owner had found and domesticated a big mountain lion.  This cougar was strange though, because it had a sort of "doggy" face as if it had somehow been crossbred with a canine.

We leave the house and head back to the ditch to see if the water has finished draining yet.  The ditch still appears quite full and I realize that I am hungry.  Some of my friends are sitting around the ditch and one of them tells me, "Try the seaweed, it is delicious".  Everybody else thinks this is a disgusting idea, but my friends is happily pulling up bunches of seaweed, swishing them in the muddy water to "wash them off", and then eating them.  The stuff does not look like seaweed to me. Instead it appears to only be hairy moss/algae (the long ropy stuff that grows from the floor of a pond up to the surface), but I decided that it is seaweed and that I am going to eat it.  I pull up a strand and swish it around to "rinse" it.  "Only eat the hairy parts.  If you eat the slimy green moss on it, you will get sick and die" says my friend.  I gingerly take a bite and find that it is not too bad.  "Hey!  I found mushrooms" shouts a friend.  I look over to see mushrooms growing on a tree.  My friend is plucking them off like apples.  I am amazed that he has found edible mushrooms because they don't grow around these parts.  I don't give it a second thought that they are growing on trees.

We also find green onions growing nearby.  We pluck our mushrooms and gather up green onions and seaweed.  Once we have these items, we go back to the square house to cook breakfast.  The last thing I remember is the sound of mushrooms sautéing in the frying pan.

----------


## Burned up

Sugar harvest -

What a huge dream.  Lots of fertile land and lots of fruits of the land too.  Can I have a go?

My focus was more on the house.  The upper floors were inhabited - some say this implies the head rather than the heart.  Also fits Freud's model.  I think this hypothesis can be further established by the fact that the girl has moved out.  Female DCs often refer to the heart and male DCs to the head in keeping with our cultural stereotypes.  This could mean that your emotional self is in a state of learning (college) just now and may appear to be unavailable.

On the other hand, Father frequently represents values, morals, beliefs ethics etc from childhood.

Not being a farmer, I'd hesitate to offer meanings of farming-related imagery to you as I'm bound to be too far removed.

----------


## raklet

> Sugar harvest -
> 
> What a huge dream.  Lots of fertile land and lots of fruits of the land too.  Can I have a go?



Sure.  If you ever come to the States and want to drop in for a visit, you are welcome.  I'll show you around the farm and let you play with "big boy toys" (tractors, trucks, etc)!  Just beware, I live in the middle of  ::ghosttown::

----------


## Moonbeam

Your Dad's kind of mean in your dreams!  Mine is always annoying me in mine.

----------


## raklet

> Your Dad's kind of mean in your dreams!  Mine is always annoying me in mine.



Oh interesting.  As I read back through all of my dreams, I see that he does come across as mean (but he is not IRL).  I wonder why that is?

----------


## Moonbeam

Maybe...Burned up is right about the interpretation.  I'm surprised you didn't notice that about your dream-dad--that was one of the first things I noticed in reading your dreams.  Maybe since you are a Dad too there is something about that (not that you are a mean Dad!  Maybe you just feel like a lot of responsibility or something, and the mean dream Dad represents that, trying to teach the values and stuff.)

Well if nothing else, you can use it as a dream sign--remember:  Dad being a jerk--you're dreaming!

(My Dad is annoying IRL too; I don't know what my annoying dream-dad means.  I find ethics and values annoying?  ::roll::  Well, this is your dream journal we should stick to analyzing you.)

----------


## raklet

*Football Fragment*

Nov 23, 2007. 7:40 a.m. A lucid dream *

* I'm not sure if this was a bona fide dream or if it was more my thought and desire for it to be a dream.  It happened right at the very end of the night (7:40 am) when I was in that no-man's land between waking and sleeping.  I had already woken several times due to the noise of morning activity around me, but I would always think "just a few seconds longer" and let myself drift back off (but only to light restless sleep).  I didn't remember any dreams from the night and wanted to see if I could at least get one.  I faded in and out of this waking sleeping cycle for sometime, when suddenly I had a brief fragment flash across my vision.  The fragment was so impossible that I knew I was dreaming.  I immediately thought "I'm lucid" and tried some stabilizing techniques to keep the dream going, but my wife interrupted me by telling me it was time to get up.  My problem with being "lucid" is I don't really know if I was or if I only wanted to believe I was and was interjecting my own thoughts to make it seem that I was (remember I am borderline awake as it is).  The question still remains for me "Was I awake and only daydreaming with a subsequent desire to believe I was lucid?  Or did I really have a brief dream and moment of lucidity?"


An announcer is saying, "The quarterback throws long.  The crowd is going wild.  Will he catch it......The receiver (me) catches it! Touchdown!".  I immediately think to myself "That's totally a dream.  I suck at catching and me making a touchdown would never happen."  The moment I believe I am lucid, the dream starts to fade.  I sit down on the astro turf and try feeling the texture of the rug.  The dream hangs around but is dark and fuzzy.  I think "more clarity, increase vividness."  I remember that sara looks at objects, so I say "I need an object to look at."  A child's spillproof cup appears in my hand.  I study the translucent orange plastic and the writing on it.  Maybe I really am lucid instead of just wishing it to be.  I am just getting ready to explore the dream some more (which will tell me whether I am really lucid), when my wife comes in and tells me it is time to get up.

----------


## mark

> *Football Fragment*



 :woohoo: 

Nice one man!! it certainly sounds lucid to me!  :smiley: 

I totally know that hazy feeling happens to me sometimes wheni im lucid

----------


## Sara

Yeah, I would count that as a lucid too!
I've noticed there is a thin line between daydreaming, HI and a real dream, but as far as I know: if you can focus on something you hear or see and the image/sound doesn't disappear quickly, it's a dream.





> I remember that sara looks at objects, so I say "I need an object to look at." A child's spillproof cup appears in my hand.



Haha, I like that you think of 'my' technique to stabilise the dream and I'm happy for you that it seemed to work too :-)
Too bad it was already this late and your wife woke you up, but at least you got a nice lucid experience and remembered some stabilisation techniques!

----------


## raklet

:boogie:  Yeah, a lucid!  :boogie: 

Thanks to all for their encouragement and inspiration.

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana:: Congratulations on the lucid!  One thing that has occasionally helped me when things are dark, is to really yell "Clarity!" or "Lights!" pretty loud, not just say it quietly. You did really good with remembering to do some things to stabilize the dream.  That can be hard to remember.

----------


## raklet

> yell "Clarity!" or "Lights!" pretty loud, not just say it quietly.




Thanks, I will remember that and give it a try.  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

You don't sit down on the field after a touchdown.  You're supposed to do a cocky dance!

I usually rely on the sense of movement to make my lucids clearer, but recently I realize engaging any of your senses works just as well.  The more the better.  Touch, taste, smell, sound, movement.  Somebody here was smelling and licking a necklace. It sounds silly, but it's a perfectly valid method.

----------


## raklet

> You don't sit down on the field after a touchdown.  You're supposed to do a cocky dance!



 ::coolspot:: 

And lose the dream?  No way!

----------


## raklet

*No dreams*

I'm reading EWLD and got to the part about MILD.  I am remembering at least one dream per night and am pretty good about remembering to do things during the day, so I decided to give it a try.  I told myself that I would wake up after a dream and I would remember it.  I did this while falling asleep.

I awoke at 2:00 a.m. and knew that I had just finished a dream, but could not remember what it was.  I lay for several minutes pondering the dream, what I was feeling, etc, when I finally got a fragment back.  It was my in-laws dog barking.  I knew I could use this as a dream-sign because my in-laws live in a different state than I do.

I closed my eyes and started repeating over and over "Next time I dream, I will remember I am dreaming."  I imagined the dog barking and pictured myself becoming lucid due to the dog's barking.  I visualized what I would do once I became lucid, and then returned to repeating "Next time I dream, I will remember I am dreaming."  This didn't seem to go on for too long a time, but when I checked my watch, an entire hour had passed.  I got a drink, stretched for a minute, and then went back to bed to try again. I started the whole process over again and managed to kill another hour doing this.

I wasn't too worried about being awake for two hours because LaBerge assures his readers "If it takes you a long time to fall asleep while practicing this method, dont worry: The longer youre awake, the more likely you are to have a lucid dream when you eventually return to sleep. This is because the longer you are awake, the more times you will repeat the MILD procedure, reinforcing your intention to have a lucid dream. Furthermore, the wakefulness may activate your brain, making lucidity easier to attain."

I finally fell asleep and slept straight through to 8:00 a.m.


So much for my attempts last night.  I feel partially frustrated by my attempts to LD.  Whenever I actively try an LD method such as MILD or WILD, I end up in some sort of meditative / trance state in which I can easily pass hours of time with my thoughts to keep me company, but never get any dreams out of it.  I wish somebody out there could relate to my experience and give me some advice, but nobody else seems to experience this particular type of thing.

----------


## mark

dont worry about not recalling any dreams I think everyone at some stage or another experiences that.  :smiley: 

Wild is a good technique that some people have alot of success with, personally I can share you frustration I often find that I often I can get to that relaxed state. I often find that I have what I can only describe as thought dreams wich have no visual or sound aspect at all and are just plot lines running through my head. Is that what you mean?

----------


## raklet

> I often find that I have what I can only describe as thought dreams wich have no visual or sound aspect at all and are just plot lines running through my head. Is that what you mean?



Not really.  I just get super relaxed and my body feels numb and fuzzy.  But I just lay there is blackness hyper aware of my surroundings.  I can hear every drip, creak, breath, stir, rustle, sigh, etc of the house and its occupants.  No thought dreams.  Just my mind focusing on whatever I am supposed to be focusing on - counting and saying "I am dreaming" or telling myself to remember dreams, or whatever.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wish somebody out there could relate to my experience and give me some advice, but nobody else seems to experience this particular type of thing.



I can definitely relate to being frustrated by lucid dreaming.  It is very elusive, and so many times I've thought I've had it figured out, but the next time I do the very same thing and it doesn't work.

I never stay awake that long, cuz I always fall asleep, but I never lay down at night, and I never wake up in the middle of the night, without thinking about beoming lucid the next time I start dreaming.

I think it is a very slow process, and there is some resistance to it within the brain which will foil attempts that have previously worked, as the brain learns what are trying to do.  So you have to change things, and just keep on trying.  

One good thing is that even if you are not lucid as often as you want to be, it does seem to get better with more control  every time you are lucid (there will still be the short ones or messed up ones that you forget to do something, but all in all I mean), so you do carry some learning over from one dream to the next, even if it is difficult to get there and a lot of time in between.

Don't give up; but I wouldn't lose lots of sleep over it.  You get another chance every night, whether you spend a few hours awake or not, and you don't want to be too tired during the day, that won't help anything.  Just remind yourself of it periodically during the day.

Unless you do become a good WILDer, like some people.  I'm never going to be willing to miss the sleep; that's what I like about lucid dreaming--it is efficient (getting things done while you sleep), but it isn't if  you waste a lot of time on it.  That's my opinion anyway.

Mark--I have those thought-dreams a lot, and sometimes I think that's why I don't have any recall; because all my dreams were thought-dreams all night long.  I wonder if that really happens.  I know they say you always dream, but sometimes I don't think so.

----------


## mark

> Not really.  I just get super relaxed and my body feels numb and fuzzy.  But I just lay there is blackness hyper aware of my surroundings.  I can hear every drip, creak, breath, stir, rustle, sigh, etc of the house and its occupants.  No thought dreams.  Just my mind focusing on whatever I am supposed to be focusing on - counting and saying "I am dreaming" or telling myself to remember dreams, or whatever.



oh lol  :Oops:  ha ha

I understand what you mean though, could it be that you are not tired enough to enter the dream state?

Moonbeam I totally know what you mean because those thought dreams are so hard to remember it would make recall very very difficult.

I have them loads in the early hours when trying to wild OH!! which reminds me I need to add something else to my DJ

----------


## raklet

*DV Member Dream*

Nov 24, 2007.  3:30 p.m. A non lucid dream

Just a short dream while taking an afternoon nap.  Should be of interest to some.

I came to a door that led to dreamland, but it was closed and locked.  Moonbeam and Mark where behind the door and had the power to open it and let me into dreamland.  I knocked on the door and Moonbeam went to open it.  Mark stopped her and shouted "wait, I told you to not let anyone in!"  Moonbeam said, "it's ok Mark, it just Raklet.  We can let him in".  "Ok" replied Mark, and then the door swung open.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *DV Member Dream*
> 
> I came to a door that led to dreamland, but it was closed and locked. Moonbeam and Mark where behind the door and had the power to open it and let me into dreamland. I knocked on the door and Moonbeam went to open it. Mark stopped her and shouted "wait, I told you to not let anyone in!" Moonbeam said, "it's ok Mark, it just Raklet. We can let him in". "Ok" replied Mark, and then the door swung open.



 ::lol::  Me and Mark, with the power to let people into dreams...good thing we're nice!  Next time we'll have to get you lucid, that would have been even nicer!

----------


## The Cusp

It's no wonder Moonbeam has been having poor recall lately.  She's too busy showing up in everyone else's dreams to have any of her own!

----------


## raklet

> It's no wonder Moonbeam has been having poor recall lately.  She's too busy showing up in everyone else's dreams to have any of her own!



That, and her being pregnant.  :wink2:  (my wife is pregnant and says it is hard on her dreams)

----------


## The Cusp

Quiet!  You're going to get me in trouble again!

----------


## Moonbeam

:Mad:  Oh, everytime somebody reminds me of that!

How far along is your wife, raklet?  Is it hard on her dreams, like nightmares? This might be a good time for her to start trying to get lucid.

So often it seems like only one member of a couple is interested in it.

----------


## raklet

> Oh, everytime somebody reminds me of that!
> 
> How far along is your wife, raklet?  Is it hard on her dreams, like nightmares? This might be a good time for her to start trying to get lucid.
> 
> So often it seems like only one member of a couple is interested in it.



LOL.  You're right. You didn't didn't deserve that.  After all, you did let me into dreamland............

She has about 7 weeks left.  Due towards the end of January.  Hard on her dreams as in too tired to remember anything.

I've tried interesting her in lucidity.  She likes to hear about my adventures but thinks it is too much work to pursue for herself.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I've tried interesting her in lucidity. She likes to hear about my adventures but thinks it is too much work to pursue for herself.



Maybe when she has more time.  Like in 25 years or so.  :wink2:

----------


## Sara

> So often it seems like only one member of a couple is interested in it.



I can agree on that :-)

Nice dream about the dream-gate with Moonbeam and Mark allowing you in  :boogie:

----------


## raklet

*Collecting Trash from the Subway*

Nov 25, 2007. 1:40 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was standing on the subway platform waiting for a train to arrive.  A child was looking intently down at the tracks.  "What are you doing?"  I asked.  "I don't like the way the track looks." he told me.  I gazed down at the track more intently.  Underneath the concrete lip of the platform, I saw something glinting in the shadows.  I jumped down onto the track to get a closer look.  I was worried about getting hit by a train, so I moved under the concrete lip.  I knew I would be safe if I kept myself tucked into that spot.  While under the lip, I started searching for the glint again.  I found a cache of watches, pocket knives, pepper spray.  I wondered why anybody had dumped a whole load of these items right here and decided they were probably stolen.  I started filling my pockets with the various items.


*Various Thoughts About Dreaming*

I awoke from the above dream at 1:40, took about five minutes to jot down the highlights, and then went back to bed.  I went with the full intention to only sleep and not try any LD induction techniques.  I wanted a good nights rest.  When  I try LD induction, I end up in a relaxed meditative state, but stay awake for hours with no dreams.  I didn't want this.  I closed my eyes and let my thoughts drift off.  I was just getting ready to fall asleep, when my body jerked me awake.  Not fully awake but into that meditative state that I end up in when I try to LD.  My mind would sharpen into focus with my thoughts no longer drifting, and I would feel the heavy numbness in my body.  Grr.... I would turn over to break the state of mind and body, and let myself drift off to sleep again.  Same thing occurred.  Before I could fall asleep, I was jerked back into my meditative state.  What ticks me off is this happened to me over and over again.  It lasted until 4:00 a.m. in fact.  Don't know what to do about that.  Now I feel tired for the coming day.

One interesting side note about the last episode that ended at 4:00 a.m.  I was letting myself drift off to sleep when I started to have a dream.  I had a whistle that I was supposed to blow.  If I would blow it, then I would induce an LD. The whistle was very realistic and when I blew it I even worried that I would wake my wife up.  Nothing happened, so I blew it again - this time very softly so I wouldn't wake my wife.  The whistle let out a soft vibrating sound that penetrated my body.  My body started to vibrate to the tone of the whistle.  Then, wham, I was hit with full blown sleep paralysis.  It sounded like my head had been stuffed inside my heart (I could hear the pulsing beat filling my ears and head), my body was wracked with electric jolts, I could hear noises like screaming, and there was a pressure on my chest.  I wasn't scared by this because I knew it for what it was, but the sudden shock of it jerked me awake (I don't see how anybody can pass through this into LD, but it was a fun experience!).  After that I was finally able to sleep.

----------


## Burned up

What is it about trains in dreams?  I get these all the time.

----------


## The Cusp

That whole whistle incident was pretty freaky, you had a lot going on there.  I'm still waiting for someone to come up with a good explanation for those vibrations some people get with lucid dreaming.

----------


## raklet

> What is it about trains in dreams?  I get these all the time.



Interesting question.  I remember your train dreams now, but not until you mentioned it.  I didn't feel any sense of journey from my dream.  I didn't even care about the train.  I was more interested in what was on the tracks below.  But it is strange that I would think of the subway.  It has been ten years since I last saw or rode on a subway.

----------


## Sara

> *Collecting Trash from the Subway*
> 
> Nov 25, 2007. 1:40 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I was standing on the subway platform waiting for a train to arrive.  A child was looking intently down at the tracks.  "What are you doing?"  I asked.  "I don't like the way the track looks." he told me.  I gazed down at the track more intently.  Underneath the concrete lip of the platform, I saw something glinting in the shadows.  I jumped down onto the track to get a closer look.  I was worried about getting hit by a train, so I moved under the concrete lip.  I knew I would be safe if I kept myself tucked into that spot.  While under the lip, I started searching for the glint again.  I found a cache of watches, pocket knives, pepper spray.  I wondered why anybody had dumped a whole load of these items right here and decided they were probably stolen.  I started filling my pockets with the various items.



Haha, I know there can be a lot of trash between the tracks of a railway, but usually not that valuable items  :wink2: 
Nice dream, I'm wondering what your thoughts were about filling your pockets with these items... did you intend  to keep them? (curious about this, because I've had a lot of dreams where I found money or items similar to yours and it made me very greedy, stuffing my pockets with as much money/things I could find  :Oops: )






> *Various Thoughts About Dreaming*
> 
> I awoke from the above dream at 1:40, took about five minutes to jot down the highlights, and then went back to bed.  I went with the full intention to only sleep and not try any LD induction techniques.  I wanted a good nights rest.  When  I try LD induction, I end up in a relaxed meditative state, but stay awake for hours with no dreams.



Hmm, that sounds annoying. Is it not possible to take your mind into some imaginative dream scene?





> One interesting side note about the last episode that ended at 4:00 a.m.  I was letting myself drift off to sleep when I started to have a dream.  I had a whistle that I was supposed to blow.  If I would blow it, then I would induce an LD. The whistle was very realistic and when I blew it I even worried that I would wake my wife up.  Nothing happened, so I blew it again - this time very softly so I wouldn't wake my wife.  The whistle let out a soft vibrating sound that penetrated my body.  My body started to vibrate to the tone of the whistle.  Then, wham, I was hit with full blown sleep paralysis.  It sounded like my head had been stuffed inside my heart (I could hear the pulsing beat filling my ears and head), my body was wracked with electric jolts, I could hear noises like screaming, and there was a pressure on my chest.  I wasn't scared by this because I knew it for what it was, but the sudden shock of it jerked me awake (I don't see how anybody can pass through this into LD, but it was a fun experience!).  After that I was finally able to sleep.



Wow, that doesn't sound nice at all... Very good that you could remain calm during SP and regard is as 'fun', because it doesn't really sound like fun  :tongue2: 
I don't know why some people, like you and me, have these violent sensations in SP while others seem to be able to WILD without problems.
I 'fought' the SP sensations twice to become lucid, but it sucked  :Sad:  so better focus in DILD instead  :smiley:

----------


## mark

hmm thats a intresting experience with SP, it sounds kind of scary with the screaming and stuff  ::shock:: 

the train dream was strange with the stash of stuff, I wonder what the means?

----------


## raklet

> Haha, I know there can be a lot of trash between the tracks of a railway, but usually not that valuable items 
> Nice dream, I'm wondering what your thoughts were about filling your pockets with these items... did you intend  to keep them? (curious about this, because I've had a lot of dreams where I found money or items similar to yours and it made me very greedy, stuffing my pockets with as much money/things I could find )



Oh, I totally intended to keep those items.  Although they were covered in black dust and slightly tarnished, I could tell that they were valuable.


I don't know why SP doesn't bother me.  Probably because I read so much about it, that I always carry in the back of my head that it doesn't amount to anything and to just ignore it.  Kind of like a haunted house - little kids might be terrified, but adults know better.  Either way, I want to learn to WILD, so I will continue to pursue it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I don't know why SP doesn't bother me. Probably because I read so much about it, that I always carry in the back of my head that it doesn't amount to anything and to just ignore it. Kind of like a haunted house - little kids might be terrified, but adults know better. Either way, I want to learn to WILD, so I will continue to pursue it.



If you can get that far, you'll be able to.  I usually just fall asleep.

----------


## raklet

*Four Flat Tires*

Nov 26, 2007. During the night.  A non lucid dream.

I am going on a trip to Utah.  My dad tells me that the boat (we don't own a boat!) broke down during his last trip and he left the trailer and the boat sitting alongside the road.  He tells me to get the boat while I am down in Utah.  I load my van and get on the highway near my house.  I head south out of town (this leads to the middle of nowhere IRL).  Not too long after traveling south, I cross the Idaho / Utah border (impossible).  I look to my left and see a fire burning up a row of orchard trees.  If the flames are not extinguished they will also burn up a shop building that is close by.  I pull into the driveway of a home on the far side of the lot and see several people sitting around in lawn chairs.  I tell them that their trees are on fire.  I get ready to leave the yard and notice that I have four flat tires on my van.  The driveway is full of puncture vine and it has caused my tires to go flat.  I am mad that I just bought new tires for the van and they are so cheap that they won't even stand up to a little puncture vine.  I park the van back on the highway, and call my local tire store to have them send a repair truck out.  The manager of the store is not there at the time.  I wait an hour and then call back.  The manager is still not there and I am getting excuses from the receptionist.  Suddenly, I remember the manager's cell phone number and I call his phone.  My old math teach answers the phone!  Oops, wrong number.  I call the store back and get angry.  The receptionist finally agrees to send a truck out and asks for directions.  I look around and see that I am near highway exit #7 (whoever heard of highway exits) which is close to the 301 freeway (doesn't exist).  I tell her that I am seven miles across the Utah border south of town.


*False Awakening*

Nov 26, 2007. 5:50 a.m. A non lucid dream.

I'm in a panic that I have overslept.  I look at my watch.  8:20 am.  Crap!  I should have been to work by 8:00 a.m.  I get out of bed and go to the kitchen for a drink of water and to eat some antacids.  I then go back to bed.  Only then do I really wake up and realize the actual time is 5:50 a.m.

----------


## mark

> *False Awakening*



dam man I know that one! they can be so real and they are very hard to catch

----------


## Burned up

> *Four Flat Tires*
> 
> Nov 26, 2007. During the night.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I am going on a trip to Utah.  My dad tells me that the boat (we don't own a boat!) broke down during his last trip and he left the trailer and the boat sitting alongside the road.  He tells me to get the boat while I am down in Utah.  I load my van and get on the highway near my house.  I head south out of town (this leads to the middle of nowhere IRL).  Not too long after traveling south, I cross the Idaho / Utah border (impossible).  I look to my left and see a fire burning up a row of orchard trees.  If the flames are not extinguished they will also burn up a shop building that is close by.  I pull into the driveway of a home on the far side of the lot and see several people sitting around in lawn chairs.  I tell them that their trees are on fire.  I get ready to leave the yard and notice that I have four flat tires on my van.  The driveway is full of puncture vine and it has caused my tires to go flat.  I am mad that I just bought new tires for the van and they are so cheap that they won't even stand up to a little puncture vine.  I park the van back on the highway, and call my local tire store to have them send a repair truck out.  The manager of the store is not there at the time.  I wait an hour and then call back.  The manager is still not there and I am getting excuses from the receptionist.  Suddenly, I remember the manager's cell phone number and I call his phone.  My old math teach answers the phone!  Oops, wrong number.  I call the store back and get angry.  The receptionist finally agrees to send a truck out and asks for directions.  I look around and see that I am near highway exit #7 (whoever heard of highway exits) which is close to the 301 freeway (doesn't exist).  I tell her that I am seven miles across the Utah border south of town.



Lots of numbers.  Number 7 appears twice, which would lead my enquiry to age 7 or 7 years ago.  Dunno about 301.  Curious number, that one.  (It's divisible by 7 btw, 43 times).  Oh, and 4+3=7.  You *did* just call your maths teacher!

Flat tyres - perhaps you feel "stuck" in your life?  Or part of you does - whatever your van represents to you e.g. freedom.





> *False Awakening*
> 
> Nov 26, 2007. 5:50 a.m. A non lucid dream.
> 
> I'm in a panic that I have overslept.  I look at my watch.  8:20 am.  Crap!  I should have been to work by 8:00 a.m.  I get out of bed and go to the kitchen for a drink of water and to eat some antacids.  I then go back to bed.  Only then do I really wake up and realize the actual time is 5:50 a.m.



Ha!  Just like mine from 3 days ago!!!

----------


## raklet

> Lots of numbers.  Number 7 appears twice, which would lead my enquiry to age 7 or 7 years ago.  Dunno about 301.  Curious number, that one.  (It's divisible by 7 btw, 43 times).  Oh, and 4+3=7.  You *did* just call your maths teacher!
> 
> Flat tyres - perhaps you feel "stuck" in your life?  Or part of you does - whatever your van represents to you e.g. freedom.



Often times your interpretations will ring a bell with me and give me something to think about.  Nothing struck a chord with me this time.

Thanks for taking time to look at my dreams and give your comments.  I do appreciate all your efforts.

----------


## Caradon

> What is it about trains in dreams? I get these all the time.



I get trains all the time too! I thought it was just me. I always do reality checks when ever I see trains now. Once after becoming Lucid I saw a train, and said "hey look there is my train!"






> Maybe yours really was a dream of the memory of when you got shocked.



I think it was, because it was the exact same experience.

raklet, you should try to remember to pinch your nose and breath through it if your not sure it's a dream. It really is a great way to be sure. but I have heard it doesn't work for everyone.

When your in that meditative state, does it seem like you can actually feel the sounds that you hear? Just wondering because I've had that happen before.

----------


## raklet

> When your in that meditative state, does it seem like you can actually feel the sounds that you hear? Just wondering because I've had that happen before.



Nope.  Just hear them.

----------


## raklet

*Dreams I don't remember*

Nov 27, 2007.


Yesterday I gave up on the whole lucid dreaming thing (don't worry not permanently).  I didn't do any reality checks, I didn't think about it, and I didn't try to give myself any messages before bed.  I just wanted to have a nice normal day and a good night of rest.

I spontaneously became lucid around 2:30 a.m.  There was no dream images or even thoughts present, just a black void empty of anything.  Nonetheless I still knew I was dreaming.  I tried grounding and stabilizing techniques but nothing came to me, so I woke up.  I lay reflecting on my dreams to see if I could remember anything about them.  Something of the dream came back, but then I fell asleep again (and promptly forgot the dream).  As I was falling asleep, I could feel a shift in my body (verge of sleep paralysis feeling) and saw lots of HI.  I tried passively watching it for a while, saw a few flashes of imagery, and then fell asleep.

So, no dreams, but I still feel upbeat about last night.  Without even thinking about it, my body was trying to become lucid and I felt like I made good progress in understanding how my body feels and behaves when it is about to enter a lucid state.

----------


## Burned up

> *Dreams I don't remember*
> 
> Nov 27, 2007.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I gave up on the whole lucid dreaming thing (don't worry not permanently).  I didn't do any reality checks, I didn't think about it, and I didn't try to give myself any messages before bed.  I just wanted to have a nice normal day and a good night of rest.
> 
> I spontaneously became lucid around 2:30 a.m.  There was no dream images or even thoughts present, just a black void empty of anything.  Nonetheless I still knew I was dreaming.  I tried grounding and stabilizing techniques but nothing came to me, so I woke up.  I lay reflecting on my dreams to see if I could remember anything about them.  Something of the dream came back, but then I fell asleep again (and promptly forgot the dream).  As I was falling asleep, I could feel a shift in my body (verge of sleep paralysis feeling) and saw lots of HI.  I tried passively watching it for a while, saw a few flashes of imagery, and then fell asleep.
> 
> So, no dreams, but I still feel upbeat about last night.  Without even thinking about it, my body was trying to become lucid and I felt like I made good progress in understanding how my body feels and behaves when it is about to enter a lucid state.



Amazing what happens when you stop trying  :smiley:

----------


## mark

hmmm thats a intresting one! dreaming of litreally nothing  :smiley: 

If you ever get like that try either making a object behind you then turn to see if you can see anything or open your dream eyes. I have had that before when I have seen nothing but I just had to open my eyes lol

----------


## raklet

> hmmm thats a intresting one! dreaming of litreally nothing 
> 
> If you ever get like that try either making a object behind you then turn to see if you can see anything or open your dream eyes. I have had that before when I have seen nothing but I just had to open my eyes lol



How does opening your dream eyes work?  Every time I have tried to open my dream eyes, I end up opening my real eyes.

----------


## mark

> How does opening your dream eyes work?  Every time I have tried to open my dream eyes, I end up opening my real eyes.



well that happened to me a few times when wilding as far as I figure if you engage the dream by walking etc or rubbing your hands when you open your eyes it should work.

I often find the "closed eyes" occur when I enter the just dream so it takes a few seconds for everything to form.

It may not be what is happenning to you but I thought I would suggest just incase  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

*Attack of the Squirrels*

Nov 28, 2007. 4:30 a.m. A lucid dream.

I dreamed I was dreaming.  In the dream, I saw that my friend TW was being asked to serve in a leadership position in the church.  When I awoke from my dream, I was at the church.  Everybody was speculating about who the new leaders would be.  I felt a supreme satisfaction at already knowing the answer.  Nobody seemed to believe me, but when I asked my friend directly, he confirmed it was true (even though he wasn't supposed to say until the announcement was officially made).  

I saw another friend RJ that I hadn't seen for years.  I sat down to talk to him and asked about his health and his family.  He was doing well and seemed happy with life.  RJs brother has a manufacturing business and  I thought about asking him whether I could use a pattern torch for a project that I was working on.  While we were talking, I noticed that we were now sitting outside in the dirt of a freshly planted field.  RJ was sitting up and I was laying on my side with my head propped on my right hand.  All of a sudden, a little squirrel ran up and jumped on me.  It started gnawing on my shirt on my right shoulder.  I was surprised and looked around.  Then I noticed that another squirrel has snuck up on me from behind and was also chewing on my shirt.  I tried brushing them off, but they immediately jumped back on me.  I looked at my friend for help, but he was just stupidly and vacantly staring out in to space - almost like he was a mannequin.  I stood up and started dancing around trying to get the squirrels off.  When I looked down, my friend was gone.  I looked down the road both ways, but he had just vanished into thin air.  "Impossible.  That couldn't have happened.  I must be dreaming.  I am dreaming!"  I immediately sat back down to try and ground myself and stabilize the scene, but the dream ended.

----------


## Sara

Whahaha, an animal attack dream for you too  :tongue2: 

Good thing you became lucid, even when it was just a few secs!

----------


## mark

ha ha it looks like caradon is spreading his animal attack dreams lol  :tongue2: 

Congrats on the lucid mate!....does sitting down work for you? I find that I have to engage the dream with more sensory active things to keep it stable

----------


## raklet

> ha ha it looks like caradon is spreading his animal attack dreams lol 
> 
> Congrats on the lucid mate!....does sitting down work for you? I find that I have to engage the dream with more sensory active things to keep it stable



I don't know.  I haven't found anything that really works well yet.  I'd read that one should try feeling the texture of the ground or some such thing, so I translate that as sitting down (in order to reach the ground).

----------


## Burned up

> *Attack of the Squirrels*
> 
> Nov 28, 2007. 4:30 a.m. A lucid dream.
> 
> I dreamed I was dreaming.  In the dream, I saw that my friend TW was being asked to serve in a leadership position in the church.  When I awoke from my dream, I was at the church.  Everybody was speculating about who the new leaders would be.  I felt a supreme satisfaction at already knowing the answer.  Nobody seemed to believe me, but when I asked my friend directly, he confirmed it was true (even though he wasn't supposed to say until the announcement was officially made).  
> 
> I saw another friend RJ that I hadn't seen for years.  I sat down to talk to him and asked about his health and his family.  He was doing well and seemed happy with life.  RJs brother has a manufacturing business and  I thought about asking him whether I could use a pattern torch for a project that I was working on.  While we were talking, I noticed that we were now sitting outside in the dirt of a freshly planted field.  RJ was sitting up and I was laying on my side with my head propped on my right hand.  All of a sudden, a little squirrel ran up and jumped on me.  It started gnawing on my shirt on my right shoulder.  I was surprised and looked around.  Then I noticed that another squirrel has snuck up on me from behind and was also chewing on my shirt.  I tried brushing them off, but they immediately jumped back on me.  I looked at my friend for help, but he was just stupidly and vacantly staring out in to space - almost like he was a mannequin.  I stood up and started dancing around trying to get the squirrels off.  When I looked down, my friend was gone.  I looked down the road both ways, but he had just vanished into thin air.  "Impossible.  That couldn't have happened.  I must be dreaming.  I am dreaming!"  I immediately sat back down to try and ground myself and stabilize the scene, but the dream ended.



I'm reminded of the squirrel scene in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.  Would that have figured in your dream?

----------


## raklet

> I'm reminded of the squirrel scene in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.  Would that have figured in your dream?



LOL, that is a good scene, but it has been over year since I saw that movie.  I had quite forgot about it until you mentioned it.  I think more of a factor has been sara, caradon, and mark all talking about small animals.  It is a curious dream for me indeed, because I don't have any squirrels where I live. I never see them in waking life and haven't seen them in recent memory on the television.

----------


## The Cusp

That was a lot like the dream I had a little while back.  Two squirrels climbed up on my and were nibbling me as well.

----------


## raklet

> That was a lot like the dream I had a little while back.  Two squirrels climbed up on my and were nibbling me as well.



Haha, I remember that.  They were sucking on your ears like babies at the bottle.

----------


## Caradon

Hey, it's good after a week or two of really trying to get lucid and no success. to just stop for a day or two. I often get Lucid on the day I stop trying so hard. I hear that happens to others as well. but then you have to remember to get right back into working at it again. to induce more.

----------


## raklet

*Sleep over Dreams*

I didn't get into to bed until midnight.  I had a very good dream at one point during the night but I was too tired to get up and write it down.  I went right back to sleep and promptly forgot it.

----------


## Burned up

> *Sleep over Dreams*
> 
> I didn't get into to bed until midnight.  I had a very good dream at one point during the night but I was too tired to get up and write it down.  I went right back to sleep and promptly forgot it.



LOL that's what I do too.  I've recently got a new tactic - wake up and think "Can't remember" then go back to sleep when in fact I can remember.  I just managed to catch one last night in similar circumstances.  It all came back so vividly even after my "can't remember" excuse.

----------


## Burned up

> LOL, that is a good scene, but it has been over year since I saw that movie.  I had quite forgot about it until you mentioned it.  I think more of a factor has been sara, caradon, and mark all talking about small animals.  It is a curious dream for me indeed, because I don't have any squirrels where I live. I never see them in waking life and haven't seen them in recent memory on the television.



Guess that makes a difference.  I see squirrels quite a lot but don't think I've ever dreamed of them.  Why do I get the feeling they'll be in my dreams tonight?

----------


## bro

Squirrels jumping on you eh? I used to have dreams of rodents and cats gnawing at my face.... ::shock::  not exactly the same though...





> I immediately sat back down to try and ground myself and stabilize the scene, but the dream ended.



Is that not the most frustrating thing ever?..Hehe..try to touch things, that almost always works for me to make it last and make the dream more vivid. Also, if you feel yourself waking from an LD..just stay still, you may very well be able to sink right back into REM with a little relaxation..kind of an immeidate-re-entry.

Great job getting lucid, I probably wouldn't even recognize that..someone just vanishing into thin air :p..

Now that I look back a little further I see that on the night you let up on your efforts temporarily, it worked! That's awesome and I've had the same thing happen as well...it's always good to take breaks and enjoy it, not letting it get too tedious.

----------


## raklet

Hey bro,

Welcome and thanks for stopping in to my journal!  I will stop by and pay you a visit in yours.

----------


## raklet

*Whole Body Buzz*

Nov 30, 2007.  11:30 p.m.  A lucid dream

First off, I'll say that I have continued to take time off from actively trying to lucid dream.  I don't think about it, I don't do RCs, nothing.  I'm on complete vacation (except for DV) and will start up again on Monday, Dec 3.  That being said, I laid down at 10:00 p.m. to sleep.  I awoke some time later with the following fragment:

I had given my aunt a music file.  I told her that if she would listen to it, she would have lucid dreams.  I followed up with her later on the result of listening to the music.  She said that it was disturbing and had aggravated her mind.  She said that she felt very agitated and could not stop thinking about the music.  She said the music was persistent in her head and was really bothering her.  Somewhere in here I realized I was dreaming.  At the same time I realized I was dreaming, the dream faded.  

I remained calm and tried to focus my vision.  I could see a white multi-pointed star in the center of my vision.  It was expanding outwards in waves.  The star remained white in the center but the ripples of the waves were morphing through the colors of the rainbows.  This happened several times and then faded as well.  While watching the star pattern, I felt a strong high frequency vibration throughout my entire body.  The only word I can really use to describe it is "buzz".  I have never done drugs nor partaken of alcohol, so I can't say if this feeling was akin to any type of substance induced altered state, but the "buzz" feeling was definitely pleasurable.  Even when the star pattern faded, this buzz continued.  I did not move and passively waited to see what else would happen.  The buzzing continued for some time.  Once, during this event, my eyes seemed to magically open.  I do not recall opening them or even thinking about opening them, I just know that I was now looking at the blinds on the window in my darkened room.  I wondered if this was some kind of FA, but I didn't want to move and disturb the buzz that was still occurring.  Instead I glanced at my face to see if I could see my nose.  It was there, so I decided that my physical eyes were open and I closed them again.  Still wondering if I were dreaming and also wanting to know the time, I next opened my eyes and moved my hand so I could see my watch.  The time read 11:47 p.m.  I checked and doubled checked it, but the time stayed constant.  I had moved very little through this process and could still feel the buzz.  I put my hand back down and closed my eyes again.  I just lay enjoying the buzz and watching occasional random patterns flash across my eyes.  At one point, the vibrations became extremely intense and caused me to become unaware of anything except these strong waves filling all of my physical being and my senses.  My heart started to race wildly and uncontrollably during this event.  The buzz then backed off again to just a mild sensation.  I lay enjoying this (e.g. physical arousal, "buzzing", and a sense of contentment) until the enjoyment wore off and I couldn't stand the discomfort any longer.  I awoke at 12:10 a.m. and came to write this down.  Approximate total time "buzzing" : 35-40 minutes.

What I think happened.........  I think I realized I was dreaming right as the dream (and my first REM of the evening) was ending.  What I fell into next was borderline SP with potential for re-entry into the dream state (DEILD perhaps?), but was unable to achieve this because of it being so early in the night.  So my body relaxed as far as it could, but could get no farther.  

Anyone else have any guesses about this?

----------


## bro

Wow! That sound like one incredible experience. I wouldn't be able to put my finger on exactly what it was though...probably a series of false awakenings like you suggested. I can't say I've experienced the "buzz" ever before but it sounded like a shallow lucid dream, or almost lucid FA, or even sensations occuring in SP..alot of strange stuff can occur there... :smiley:  but I have had series' of FA's in my room...or a room slightly different from mine with strange/scary events happening all around me....somewhat similar perhaps..What you described with the star some would probably call a "trip" or something resembling one.

Well done though..not exactly a typical lucid dream but interesting nonetheless...and it sound like you enjoyed it. :boogie:

----------


## Sara

That really sounds like an enjoyable experience to me!
My guess would also be a kind of semi-SP. Maybe not tired enough to really enter SP, but relaxed enough to stay in there... 
I've had vibrations and a fast heartbeat, but I don't usually get HI in SP (not unless I try to  see anything). At that point, I'm still able to move if I want to, but that will destroy the SP. 

Now you've experienced this, I would guess it only takes 1 more step to enter a dream from this situation and you're ready to WILD  :smiley:  The only problem is (at least for me): there is not much you can 'do' to take that step...

----------


## raklet

> That really sounds like an enjoyable experience to me!
> My guess would also be a kind of semi-SP. Maybe not tired enough to really enter SP, but relaxed enough to stay in there...



That's kind of my guess.  I think the one point when the vibrations got really strong, I was soooo close to full blown SP, but the rapid heart beat backed me out of it (even though I wasn't freaked by that and I was trying to remain calm).

----------


## raklet

*Fragile Dreams*

I awoke at 5:30 from a dream.  It was a solid interesting dream.  I started to go over it in my head when I got distracted for a brief moment by another thought.  When I cam back to the dream (10-15 seconds later) it was gone.  All I can remember is something about a bus, the desert, and eating bugs.

----------


## bro

That happens SO OFTEN to me...grrr..distractions at that critical time kill recall, and confidence for that matter..hehe, i'm sorry. At least you managed to salvage the main idea of the dream...hrmmm bug/bus/desert doesn't sound like so much fun though... ::shock:: ..I'm sure your detailed recall will return soon.

----------


## mark

That SP experience was a interesting read. I would suggest that it was in fact SP, from what I understand SP not only differs from person to person but each individual experience is different to.

SP has always been very mild for me. I would suggest in these situations to visualize some scenes and let them progress of their own accord for example imagine your self walking along a forest or something, for me that always speeds up the process massively

----------


## raklet

*Underworld*

Dec 01, 2007.  4:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I watched Underworld before going to bed, and then dreamed about it.  No cool action sequences (this would have been a perfect movie for Cusp) or anything else interesting.  It was just the main characters talking about some mundane subject.  It was so dumb, I didn't bother to get the details.

Upon awakening, I continued laying there to see if I could slip back into a dream using DEILD.  I could feel the start of the pleasant "buzz" that I had last night, but was interrupted by my dog barking.  He was sitting right outside my window and wasn't going to stop anytime soon.  I got up and reprimanded him then went back to bed.  So, now it was down to trying WBTB and WILD.  I was about to slip into the groove, when the dog started back with the barking again.  Grrr.  I got up and cuffed him around the head and shoulders until he was groveling on the ground*.  He didn't bark anymore after that, but I was too awake to dream anymore.  Good thing I'll get another chance tonight!


* Don't worry Moonbeam and other dog lovers.  I didn't inflict pain nor try to do so.  My cuffs were like spanking a kid that has stuffed his pants with towel.  The dog didn't get hurt, but he sure got the message.

----------


## mark

> *Underworld*
> .



Ah man it would have been mint if you could have reentered that dream lucid!

lol I know the annoyance of pets when they want something! I used to have a cat and it used to meow so loud in the morning and if I ignored it it could come and claw the hell out of me, dam pets lol as much as I love them they are persistent and annoying

----------


## raklet

> Ah man it would have been mint if you could have reentered that dream lucid!



No kidding.  I would have been fun to go toe to toe with Victor.  Guns, swords, feet, fists......sweet.






> lol I know the annoyance of pets when they want something!



I'm ok with pets wanting something.  They have needs too.  Problem is, he didn't want anything.  He was barking at the neighbor dog that is a half mile away (yes, my closest neighbor is a half mile).  I don't care if the dog wants to exchange threats, greetings, or whatever, just don't do it sitting under my window!

----------


## bro

Raklet..it did sound like you were "getting in the groove"..I've been disturbed many a time by distractions that occur at the worst time possilbe and it is the most frustrating thing ever...I wonder what this "buzz" is...it must be part of SP though I've never felt a pleseant sensation at that stage...usually an unpleseant sense of anxiety or twitchyness...Anyway, it sounded like you were right on the verge...I'm sure next time, when you have a quitet atmosphere, it will work out better for you...     you've certainly got skill to get to that stage, I must say.

----------


## raklet

> I would suggest that it was in fact SP



Perhaps, but I'm not so sure it was.  When in SP is not your physical hearing shut off and you are totally paralyzed?  Yet, all through this process I could hear the sounds around me and I could move my body when I wanted to.





> you've certainly got skill to get to that stage, I must say.



Haha.  I've never thought of myself as having skill.  Beginner's luck perhaps....but thanks for the vote of confidence!  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Perhaps, but I'm not so sure it was.  When in SP is not your physical hearing shut off and you are totally paralyzed?  Yet, all through this process I could hear the sounds around me and I could move my body when I wanted to.



hmmm see when wilding I have never been fully paralyzed im not sure of the hearing thing like I have never noticed. but you are probs right

----------


## raklet

*Magazines at Grandma's house*

Dec 09, 2007.  1:30 p.m. A lucid dream

I was driving to my deceased grandmother's apartment.  A family member had asked me to go over there and straighten up her magazines.  I arrived at the apartment, tried the door, and was surprised that it was open and I could go right in.  I looked around at the photos on the wall and the decorations.  They didn't seem as they normally were so I started to wonder if this apartment even belonged to my grandma anymore.  I wondered if it now belonged to someone else and perhaps I had only dreamed that I was told to come over to straighten magazines.  I was wandering from room to room while pondering this mystery.  I never did discover the answer, because I found my Uncle in one of the bedrooms.  He said that he was giving an interview to someone and would be with me in a minute.  Later, he asked me if I had a headache.  I told him that I did.  He wanted to know if I was getting enough sleep.  I told him that I slept for around 8.5 hours each day.  He said that was too much sleep and I should try sleeping less.  I told him that was not a good idea for me to get up early in the morning with nothing to do because "an idle mind is the devil's workshop and I might get myself in trouble".  I also explained that during the summer when I am farming, I get up early everyday because there is lots to do and I still have a headache.  I told him that I need a nap during the afternoon to make the headaches go away.  He wasn't satisfied this was the source of my problem and continued to question me to see if he could pinpoint a source of my headaches.  My uncle is holds the same religious beliefs as I do and takes them seriously.  He asked if I was doing what was right and if I was keeping my covenants.  I told him that I was.  At this point he seemed stumped about my headaches and sat there quietly thinking.  I had the thought that tinkering with my dreams and trying to "LD" is not God's way and perhaps was the source of my headaches.  I debated whether I should tell my Uncle that I was believer in and practitioner of lucid dreaming, at which point I became lucid.  The dream faded and was replaced with HI.  

I was trying to visualize a dreamscape to enter when I noticed that my mind's vision had separate from my physical vision.  I was now looking up and into the side of my head even though my eyes were pointing straight forward.  At the periphery of my vision, I could see a man standing in a whirlpool.  The center of the whirlpool was a bright green circle rimmed with LED lights.  I knew that if I could someone jump through this portal that I would enter a dream.  I tried making my way towards the pool of light, but the image kept shifting away from my vision.  I would have to find it with my mind's eye and try to focus on it, but found this quite difficult to do.  Somewhere in there I lost the image and fell back to sleep.

----------


## Moonbeam

That was an interesting lucid! And at least some dream discussion led to becoming lucid; so often I've talked about it in dreams without actually doing it.

(I thought it was "idle hands"; not an "idle mind"  :wink2: )

----------


## bro

Yar! I agree with Moonbeam..many a time I miss the opportunity to get lucid even with  a lucid subject...Tha'ts a very unique dream I'd say. It's funny how in the midst of tryg to figure out who's apartment it was, the issue and main focus of the dream suddenly becomes your headaches..things shift REALLY quickly. Lucid dreaming as a source of headaches eh? I once dreamed they were illegal..ridiculous hahaa..

When you talked about the pool as a portal to a desired dreamscape, that sounded very unique also..I could picture that...sorry you never go to go through, but you almost did, and certainly got lucid.. :tongue2:

----------


## mark

man your dreams are very interesting, that whorl pool sounds spectacular! I wonder do you think it was a FA?

----------


## Caradon

Wow that was cool. congratulations on a that. It was interesting how your vision shifted like that.

----------


## raklet

> sorry you never go to go through, but you almost did, and certainly got lucid..



Someday, I will and it will be amazing when I do.  I'm just waiting for that "breakthrough" moment.  I've tasted LD, but I don't think I've truly fully experienced it yet.





> man your dreams are very interesting, that whorl pool sounds spectacular! I wonder do you think it was a FA?



No.  One of my problems with becoming aware that I am dreaming, is I also become aware of my real world too.  I can hear what is going on around me and those noises distract me from the task of dreaming.  It makes it difficult to focus on the dream and remain in it.  I know that I went from lucid to non lucid because I stopped being aware and more importantly I stopped hearing noise from the real world.  I sank back into the black void of real sleep.





> (I thought it was "idle hands"; not an "idle mind" )



Interesting.  Never heard "idle hands" before.  Interesting how sayings can vary from one part of the world to another.

----------


## Moonbeam

I just now saw the part about your dog bothering you.  Maybe you should try ear plugs for when you really want to not be bothered.  That's what I do; not all the time, but just when I think I have a good chance of getting lucid.

----------


## Caradon

> One of my problems with becoming aware that I am dreaming, is I also become aware of my real world too. I can hear what is going on around me and those noises distract me from the task of dreaming. It makes it difficult to focus on the dream and remain in it.



I have that problem too. I can't stand random noises when I'm trying to sleep/WILD

There is an easy solution. Try earplugs, I use them all the time. I know some people don't like to use them. because they either think it's uncomfortable, or they are afraid they won't be able to hear in an emergency.

But, they don't really block out so much sound, that something important wouldn't wake you. My alarm clock still wakes me up when I have them in.
Plus my dog will make sure I wake up lol. It's worth trying anyway to see if you like using them.

----------


## Caradon

> I just now saw the part about your dog bothering you. Maybe you should try ear plugs for when you really want to not be bothered. That's what I do; not all the time, but just when I think I have a good chance of getting lucid.



LOL you beat me to it!

----------


## raklet

Thanks moonbeam and caradon.  Any recommendations on comfortable ones?  I have some but they bother my ears.  They hard a harder plastic style with a christmas tree design.  Maybe some of the soft foam ones would be better.

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh, I think those kind you had are terrible.  I buy the ones I use at Wal-Mart; they are usually blue or purple soft foam, and you can buy a mass quantity for not too much.  They used to be called "Hear-os" but I think the are called something else now.  Those work really good.  .

----------


## bro

Yeah..some form a very good seal..others no. I have seen those big packs that Moonbeam mentioned. They've probably got a variety of plugs at your drugstore. If you use them right and roll them properly, they should work just fine...You just don't want any that will fall out..that defetas the purpose  :tongue2: Though I'm not sure of brand names...We had a few that the airlines gave us and I kept those..Once I learned how to position them right I got the much needed quiet.

----------


## Caradon

> Oh, I think those kind you had are terrible. I buy the ones I use at Wal-Mart; they are usually blue or purple soft foam, and you can buy a mass quantity for not too much. They used to be called "Hear-os" but I think the are called something else now. Those work really good. .



Moonbeam and I use the same earplugs from the same store. :smiley: 
I use the purple ones. I still call them my "Hero's," because they definitely are! ::lol::

----------


## mark

> Moonbeam and I use the same earplugs from the same store.
> I use the purple ones. I still call them my "Hero's," because they definitely are!



but they def dont block out the alarm?

hmmm I may have to purchase some

----------


## Caradon

> but they def dont block out the alarm?
> 
> hmmm I may have to purchase some



My alarm clock is fairly loud though. It's good if you have one with a volume control, and can turn it up to full volume.

Try it on your day off and see if the alarm wakes you up. Or else you can remember to take them out after you have been sleeping for a couple of hours. I used to do that until I realized I can still hear the alarm with them in.

----------


## raklet

*Cold Medicine and Dreams*

I've been fighting a cold and have taken medication the last couple of nights to unstuff my head and help me sleep.  Two nights ago, I took Benadryl.  That knocked me out and completely killed my dream recall.  I do remember having the feeling I get when I become lucid, but it only lasted for a second.  That's all I remember.

Last night, I took Nyquil.  My dreams were so long, complex, detailed, and twisted that I'm not even going to attempt to write them all out.  I would be here all day!  The strange thing is upon waking I didn't even have to try hard to remember them.  They were still as clear as when I actually dreamt them.  Here is a summary of what I dreamt.

*Fragment*
I was using my Leatherman tool to do delicate repair work

*Dream (summarized)*
I was at my old university.  I wandered around the campus meeting old friends and visiting with people.  I got around campus by driving my car on the sidewalks.  At one point, I saw my best friend C playing with his kids on the grass.  I yelled out the window "Hey Bro!  I love you man!"

I parked my car and went into a "feng shui" store.  C's wife A was inside and told me I should try out the furniture.  I entered a special room in the store that was closed off with glass walls and a glass door.  This room was filled with the very best television and stereo equipment and had various chairs and couches to sit on.  All of the furniture had modern styling and was made from black metal tubing and black nylon webbing (like trampoline material).  I sat in a two person chair (kind of like camp chairs) and listened to music.  There was a selection of speakers under and around the chair (like surround sound speakers) that were designed to show off the music and the quality of the sound system.  There was a table next to the chair that was filled with hundreds of music CDs.  They were not organized in any type of fashion and I didn't feel like sorting through them all to find something I liked.  At one point, a misting machine turned on and sprayed cool mist all over me (this was part of the sound system)

I left the store and wandered the campus some more.  I entered a building and found myself in a contest of sorts.  I had to wander the maze of hallways looking for someone.  I wandered for sometime looking a door plaques and names, but couldn't find the person I was looking for.  I saw people typing at a computer terminal.  I wandered up and started to read over a man's shoulder.  I saw the name of the person I was looking for.  He had written her name down and a room number - 130.  I started wandering again to find room 130.  There were signs pointing various directions with series of room numbers listed (like you might find in a hotel  <-- 101-150    151 - 190 -->).  I stopped at a desk to ask for directions.  The desk clerk told me that the person I was looking for had already been found and I would now have to choose a new task.  She scanned her list and gave me a task to do.  She told me that I had to have special shoes on to do that task.  Another person was there and had been assigned the same task.  He butted in and stuck one of his feet up on the desk.  "Ok, I changed my shoes.  Will these work for the task?" he asked.  The secretary frowned and told him he still did not have the right kind of shoes.  I looked down at my shoes and saw that I was wearing a maroon leather shoe that was a business casual style (some sort of hybrid that was part tennis shoe, part formal business shoe).  I stuck my foot up on the desk and asked if this shoe was ok.  The lady inspected the shoe and asked about the sole.  I looked at it.  It was black rubber.  The tread was small straight lines running from side to side and set very close together.  The shoe had a raised heel.  In the middle of the sole was stamped the Dodge Ram logo.  The words Dodge and Ram were respectively stamped over and under the logo.  I showed her the sole and she had a hard time deciding whether this shoe was okay for the task.  

At this point I became lucid and the dream faded away.  I tried to stay in the dream by replaying it over in my head and interacting with it, but it was gone.  I could feel myself settling into a "buzz" like I have described earlier.  I checked my watch (3:50 a.m.) and then let myself go back to the "buzz".  I enjoyed this for 25 minutes before it ended (it wasn't as good as the first one, probably because the cold medicine had dulled my senses).

----------


## bro

My lord! and that's a summary!  ::lol:: ..I know the feeling when it's just so difficult to get everything down and there is so much detail...I'm glad to hear nyquil had that effect on you though, hehe.

Ok, first things first-





> "Hey Bro!  I love you man!"



I'm glad to hear it (heh, I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself :Oops: )

That sounds like a rather interesting store you visited..but rather disorganized. It's a fact (no it's not) that cool mist mixed with electronics makes for better sound quality.

The contest you mentioned, I've had that too...out of nowhere you're involved in some kind of game..that is rather strange...perhaps you can attribute some symbolism to the wandering through the halls, looking for someone, or a certain room.

Hehe, I liked the bit about the shoes..that was unique. "Will these shoes work for the task?", haahaah..I was laughing at that point. Erm-- what was the task? It was rather silly how much thought she was giving your shoes..whether they were adequate or not. Don't worry, you're (dodge Ram) shoes were 10 times better than that obnoxious guy who butted in. :tongue2: 

Congratulations on those seconds of lucidity, sorry you lost it so quick. I would say you took the right approach though, trying to engage and use your imagination to bring the dream back..perhaps it was just bad luck or the end of a REM period..i'm sure next time will be better.

And, I still can't put my finger on whether or not I've had this buzz before, the way you describe it, it sounds quite pleseant..probably occuring during SP..

Good recall! *Goes to get some Nyquil* (just kidding ::D: )

----------


## raklet

> Good recall! *Goes to get some Nyquil* (just kidding)



Really, it is quite strange how good my recall was even though I was medicated.  Now that I think about it, I realize that nyquil (I don't take it often so had forgotten this) has always had that effect on me.  It makes my dreams vivid, strange, and easy to recall.*


*I do not condone the use of substances outside of their intended use.  Only use nyquil if you are sick and need it.   :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> Really, it is quite strange how good my recall was even though I was medicated.  Now that I think about it, I realize that nyquil (I don't take it often so had forgotten this) has always had that effect on me.  It makes my dreams vivid, strange, and easy to recall.*
> 
> 
> *I do not condone the use of substances outside of their intended use.  Only use nyquil if you are sick and need it.



I used to enjoy the cough mixture Benylyn as it has a sleep inducing substance in it (in its 'original' form).  But it was no ordinary sleep - very vivid dreams ensued as we would probably expect if we're really not that tired.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I looked down at my shoes and saw that I was wearing a maroon leather shoe that was a business casual style (some sort of hybrid that was part tennis shoe, part formal business shoe).



I sense the next big thing in shoes!  You should develop that idea! 





> I stuck my foot up on the desk and asked if this shoe was ok. The lady inspected the shoe and asked about the sole. I looked at it. It was black rubber. The tread was small straight lines running from side to side and set very close together. The shoe had a raised heel. In the middle of the sole was stamped the Dodge Ram logo. The words Dodge and Ram were respectively stamped over and under the logo. I showed her the sole and she had a hard time deciding whether this shoe was okay for the task.



Very detailed recall there.

Hope your cold is better.

----------


## raklet

*Giant Dump Trucks*

Dec 05, 2007.  3:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was watching giant dump trucks (the very biggest on the planet - like they use in open strip mining operations).  They would back up to a cliff and dump their load into giant semi-trucks (no such thing)!  The noise and vibration from the trucks literally made me feel like I was shaking.  After the trucks made several dumps, a giant road grader came racing up to the cliff and then drove straight off the cliff.  The grader was so big, the cliff was only like a bump in the road  The road grader had some other large piece of equipment attached to its undercarriage.  When the road grader settled below the cliff, it let down the other piece of equipment which then drove on its way.

----------


## raklet

> I sense the next big thing in shoes!  You should develop that idea! 
> 
> Hope your cold is better.



Haha, yeah right on the shoes.

Thanks MB, I'm feeling much better.

----------


## Burned up

> *Giant Dump Trucks*
> 
> Dec 05, 2007.  3:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I was watching giant dump trucks (the very biggest on the planet - like they use in open strip mining operations).  They would back up to a cliff and dump their load into giant semi-trucks (no such thing)!  The noise and vibration from the trucks literally made me feel like I was shaking.  After the trucks made several dumps, a giant road grader came racing up to the cliff and then drove straight off the cliff.  The grader was so big, the cliff was only like a bump in the road  The road grader had some other large piece of equipment attached to its undercarriage.  When the road grader settled below the cliff, it let down the other piece of equipment which then drove on its way.



Reminds me of Thunderbird 2.

Lots of power in this dream.

----------


## mark

> Reminds me of Thunderbird 2.
> 
> Lots of power in this dream.



totally what I thought when reading it  :smiley: 

Very cool dream! sounds like the machines were very impressive  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Yeh..lots of machinery. Kind of sounds like a doumentary...big power like BU said.

----------


## raklet

*Wedding Cakes and other forgotten dreams*.

That's it.

----------


## mark

> *Wedding Cakes and other forgotten dreams*.
> 
> That's it.



I hate nights like that....its so annoying  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

:Sad: ..that's it? I can't wait till you get some more recall back soon.. :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

Hey bro, this should satisfy you!

*Extreme Sports and Taxi Ride*

Dec 08, 2007.  6:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was in a swimming competition.  Contestants had to walk out to the pool like a model on a catwalk.  This was part of the judging.  I don't remember myself doing this, but I do remember swimming.  I wasn't very good at it.  Once I had finished swimming I was allowed to stay in the pool, hanging on to a side.  I stayed there to watch the other contestants swim.  An obese black woman came walking out.  She was wearing a t-shirt but was naked from the waist down.  She made some comment about being modest because her "rolls" covered her "parts".  When she got to the edge of the pool, she laid down on the floor on her stomach, feet point towards the judges.  She spread her arms and legs and then pretended that she was swimming.  I could tell that she didn't really know how to swim and was just wanting to show off her "parts" to the judges while pretending to swim.  Once she had finished her performance, she flopped into the pool and hung on the side.  Right after she was done, another large black woman came out strutting her "stuff" as well (naked from the waist down).  She claimed that she could be even more modest than the first because she was "tighter" and her "lips" didn't sag like an old woman's.  The two woman got in a yelling match over who was better.  They were jerking their heads, shaking their fists, and generally being over dramatic about the whole situation.  The first black woman climbed out of the pool to argue her point better.  As she climbed out, I could see that she really was "looser" than woman number two.

The scene changed, and I found myself riding a bicycle in a race.  I was surrounded by hundreds of riders that were spread out across the road.  The road had been divided into several lanes and the riders were supposed to stay in their assigned lanes (many riders could fit in one lane and still have plenty of room to maneuver within the lane).  I was in the far right lane and was going very fast down a hill.  Up ahead, I could see that all of the riders in my lane and the next lane over had gotten off their bikes and were walking them down the hill.  I didn't want to be slowed by their walking so I cut across to lane three.  People were angry with me for changing lanes and crowding them out of the way.  I didn't care.  I just didn't want to have to get off my bike.  As I got to the front of where the people were walking, I could see that a bike wreck was the cause of the slowdown.  The bike's frame was bent and twisted.  I heard someone remark about the bike's rider, "Poor man, his testicles aren't going to make it."  I looked down at the wrecked rider and could see that the front sprocket of his bike had slashed through his calf.  The skin and muscle were hanging off like a piece of meat carved off of a roast.  It was very bloody, but I wasn't disgusted by it.  I continued the race.  As I got near to the end, the course changed.  I had to leave the road and ride down a long grass embankment.  The grass was covered with a maze of orange string and stakes.  Supposedly there was a path through the string that I was supposed to follow with the bike.  It was some sort of slalom with lots of sharp turns and switchbacks.  It was impossible to follow, so I just crashed through the string and stakes.  As I got to the end of the string course, I saw a sign "end of practice run, begin slalom now".  A new set of orange string and stakes appeared.  These were very orderly and set up just like a ski slalom.  I did my best to maneuver the course and eventually crossed the finish line.  I didn't win, but people were cheering wildly of me.

The scene changed, and I found myself back at the beginning of the practice string slalom, but now I was riding on a pair of roller blades.  The practice was still just as hard and I ended up crashing my way through.  I worked my way through the actual slalom, and finished the race poorly.  People were still cheering wildly as if I had won the race.  As I started to walk off the course, a race official told me I could throw my dirty clothes away now.  I stripped down to my whitey-tightys and started stuffing my dirty clothes in a trash can.  The crowd started cheering even louder.  I realized that I was still visible and they were cheering at me having taken my clothes off.  I grabbed my clothes back and hurriedly put them on.

I left the race course and entered a building that would take me to a bus terminal.  I was on an upper level of the building and  was on a long walkway.  I was standing next to robotic Hysters that were moving along the walkway and building parts as they went.  I jumped on one of the machines to get a ride to the end.  Just as the Hysters were about to turn a corner and drive down a steep ramp, I jumped off and got onto an escalator that would take me to the bottom floor of the bus terminal.  During the ride on the Hyster, my sister-in-law L was telling me that I would have to take a taxi across town to ExpressTax in order to get my refund.  I didn't want to take a taxi because it was expensive and I didn't have enough money.  I told her so and asked if I could just take a bus instead.  She said that buses didn't run to that part of town and I would definitely need to take a taxi.  She said that if I saved my receipt from the taxi ride, that ExpressTax would give me money to pay the driver upon my arrival.  L had arrived at the bottom floor before I did.  As I got off the escalator, she said to me, "Here.  I know you don't have very much money.  Here is a little extra."  She handed me money.  I felt overwhelmingly grateful for this.  I hugged her out of my gratitude and began to cry.  Once I had finished crying, I told her I needed to use the phone to call a taxi.  "Taxis aren't allowed to wait for passengers in Salt Lake City and people aren't allowed to flag them down in the street" (this is true IRL), I told her.  I went to the phone booths at the end of the building.  As I was getting ready to make a phone call, I looked outside and saw a line of taxis waiting there.  I left the building and asked if I could get a taxi.  "Yes," I was told.  I was surprised at this and stated as much.  "This is the one place in the city we are allowed to park," a driver explained to me.  A kid wearing a white sweatshirt embroidered with "Salt Lake City Taxi", white denim pants, sunglasses, and a white beanie hat jumped out from the group of drivers and offered to give me and L a ride.  We followed him to his taxi.  It was black and white with a yellow taxi sign on top (all of the taxis were like this).  I opened the back door and tried to climb in, but the seat was full of book bags, CDs, and other personal items.  I asked the driver, "hey man, is this your stuff?"  "Oh, yeah, sorry.  Let me move that."  He grabbed the things and moved them to the front seat.  I climbed into the back along with my sister-in-law L.  The driver pointed at a bottle on the floor next to my feet.  "You see that?  Dump some on the seat (I did).  That is the best carpet and rug cleaner I've ever seen.  That stuff is awesome."  I looked around the cab and it was amazingly clean and smelled nice.  The interior was entirely made of plush red velvet and red vinyl.  I asked the driver where he got the cleaner from.  "I get it from Burley industrial supply."  I had never heard of that place, but didn't have time to ask a question about it because the driver continued chattering away.  He pulled off his beanie hat and wanted us to check out his hair.  He had naturally dark hair, but it had been bleached entirely blond.  I could see he had dark hair because the roots had start to grow out.  His hair was of medium length and combed to stick out in every direction.  He told us that he was a punk musician and was just waiting for his chance to make it big.  He was driving taxi until he broke into the music scene.  While he chatted, I remember staring at the back of his head and thinking how odd his hair looked.  He had a patch right in the back that was a perfect circle of glowing light.  Actually, it would be better described that the tips of his hair glowed with little dots of light.  It looked like those fiber optic light displays where you can only see light at the very tip and it can be very small.  It was as if fiber optics had been imbedded into his hair and caused the ends to glow.

The dream ended and I found myself half awake in my bed.  I was enjoying a nice buzz and still felt like I was in a dream stupor.  I was laying on my right side, but I felt like I was still sitting up.  It was odd to have the feeling of being in two different positions at once.  I got out of bed, went to the bathroom, jotted a few notes about the dream, and laid back down to see if I could WILD/DEILD.  I became very relaxed and let my thoughts start to wander.  I saw numerous disjointed images flash across my vision and then I started having a conversation in my head.  At one point I asked what my dream name was.  I was told that it was "Johnson".  Because of the absence of visual imagery and an absolute awareness of my real surroundings, I don't know whether this could be classified as a lucid dream (I was aware but I'm not sure about whether it was a dream), just a daydream, or maybe just random thoughts.  What do you think?

----------


## Burned up

Lots of vehicles again.  Big ones (and a big woman too).  Hmmm...wondering if there's a link.

----------


## mark

ha ha love it - "poor man his testicles arent going to make it" lol I laughed so much at that.

Cool dream man, lots of detail and recall  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

The beginning of that dream was pure nasty!  The two women with the gunts fighting was right out of the Jerry Springer show.

----------


## raklet

> Lots of vehicles again.  Big ones (and a big woman too).  Hmmm...wondering if there's a link.



Big vehicles are common to me because I own them, use them, and are around them all of the time.  Currently, I am building a piece of farm equipment.  I spend my days cutting, drilling, and welding thousands of pounds of metal.

Big women, no idea where they came from.





> ha ha love it - "poor man his testicles arent going to make it" lol I laughed so much at that.
> 
> Cool dream man, lots of detail and recall



Too bad it didn't make me lucid.  I don't ride a bicycle IRL.  The whole odd combination of images should have inspired me to do an RC.





> The beginning of that dream was pure nasty!  The two women with the gunts fighting was right out of the Jerry Springer show.



That's exactly what it reminded me of.  I wasn't turned on by their "parts" at all.   ::barf::

----------


## bro

That DOES satisfy me...how did I miss this.

That's an epic...I could not hold my laughter back when you described the big women trying to be modest by letting their "rolls" cover their parts...that was too good.

Hmm, the way you described the bicycle accident and the injury...like meat on a roast *shivers*...I do very much like the remark that was made though, I must say, "poor man, his testicles aren't going to make it".

Like Burned up said, there certainly were alot of vehicles in this dream...lots of action and happenings..though I'm not good with interpreting..eh.

The detail you recall, the hair highlights, the bicycle crash, the ambroidered jeans, the discussion of the car cleaning substance..very impressive, and good recall as well.

You certainly made up for it  :tongue2: ...Ah, you're "dream name"..I'd probably call that hypnagogia though only you can be sure you...certainly an attempt of sorts.

Well done :smiley:

----------


## raklet

*Church and State*

Dec 09 3:30 a.m. A lucid dream.

My church leader BC called me into his office to tell me that I had been promoted to the position of national intelligence director.  He invited me to stop by the chapel because they were going to be throwing a party in my honor.  Just as I was getting ready to go to the party, I got a telephone call from Canadian President Tom Wells.  He had several questions for me regarding a joint US / Canadian intelligence operation.  I desperately wanted to sound intelligent and impress the Canadian President, but I really had no clue.  I hemmed and hawed and finally admitted to him that I had no idea what he was talking about.  I said, "Well, to be honest, I was just promoted to this position but I don't have any experience in these kind of things, so I really don't know."  President Wells told me to go talk to BC and call him back with some answers.  I asked BC the questions (I used to remember what they were but I've forgotten), got some answers, and returned to my office to call President Wells.  A female secretary answered, "Hello?".  "Is Tom Wells available?" I said.  Then I felt stupid for asking about him in such a casual manner.  I should have asked for President Wells.  She put me on hold for a second, and then he answered the phone "Wells here."  I gave him the answers that I had gotten from BC.  President Wells thought they were stupid and started to tell me his opinion about how to solve the problem.  He thought we should put spies on a plane and send them on a world tour.  He said that they should especially pass through Jerusalem and Beirut.  He said that by the time they got home, they would have all the information we would need.  I thanked President Wells for his time and then returned to the chapel to enjoy my party.  When I got there, I found they had started the party without me and all of the food was gone.  I went up on the stand behind the pulpit to complain to BC about the food being eaten.  He shrugged and said I should have come to the party other.  I stalked off in a cloud of anger.  As I was exiting the stand, I saw a water glass sitting on the floor.  I kicked it and sent it flying across the room.  Then as I was walking down the aisle, I came across another table full of glasses.  I reached out with my left hand, tipped them all over, and sent them spilling to the floor.  None of the glasses broke, which I was surprised at.  As I was going past the kitchen, I peeked in to see if there was any food left.  The women were doing the dishes, but told me there was still a bowl of cooked shrimp.  I entered the kitchen and started to peel and eat shrimp from the bowl.  I was enjoying this when I noticed IRL that I was physically aroused.  I wondered why in the world I would have a stiffy when I was asleep.  I rolled over to get more comfortable and then it dawned on me.  I'm Dreaming!  I put my attention back on the kitchen and saw the one of the ladies was holding my two year old son.  "Hehwoe Dah" he said to me.  He was drinking milk out of a strangely shaped cup and was slobbering all over himself.  The dream was starting to fade so I said to him "Do you know my dream name?"  "Dah, Dah" he said as his voiced slowed, became garbled, and then faded to nothing.

*Vampires*

Dec 09, 2007.  4:30 a.m. A lucid dream.

I wish I could recall more details from this one.  I was in a restaurant with a friend.  A salesman was sitting at our table.  He was reading a sales pitch off of a giant sized PDA.  The PDA screen was big enough and the hardware good enough that it was running a full version of Windows OS.  When he finished his sales pitch, we declined to buy his product.  He grinned at us baring all of his teeth.  As he was grinning, he grew fangs and asked us if we would like to reconsider.  He jumped over the table and attacked my buddy.  I left in a hurry, but could hear the vampire say he was coming for me next.  I found my boss and told him that a vampire was going to get me.  He said that he could fix that and he showed me fangs, also.  He asked if I would like to become one of them.  I struggled with the decision for a second but then said I would.  He pushed a button on his chair.  A device with a sharp fang on the end protruded out of the arm rest of the chair and stabbed me in the leg.  I waited for to feel a change take place and then I grinned big as well.  I watched my teeth start to transform.  My canine teeth turned into fangs and then I grew three more fangs on the left side of my mouth.  My fangs looked lopsided and funny.  I remember thinking that I looked like a redneck with bad teeth.  Just then the salesman entered the room and attacked me.  I felt fear and became lucid (fear is always instant lucidity for me).  I started to attack back and the dream ended.

I tried some WILD / DEILD after this dream ended.  I buzzed and tingled for a while then rolled over and started again.  I fell asleep and was awoken by an SP electric shock then rolled over and started again.  The third time I remember seeing pretty good HI and felt the bottom half of my body disappear disappear to SP.  But my stomach wouldn't allow it to progress any farther up.  My stomach muscles were twitching and jerking rapidly (like the spasms you get when falling asleep - only it was a continuous and endless series of them concentrated in just my stomach) and would not succumb to SP.  It wasn't painful or annoying, so I laid quietly and enjoyed the sensation while watching HI.  A few images popped in and out, but no real scene developed.

----------


## mark

wooohooo 2 lucids in one night! nice one mate!

vampires  ::roll::  lol  I know that one....I have never considered becoming one, lol I like your description of how you thought you looked like a red neck with bad teeth  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> The dream was starting to fade so I said to him "Do you know my dream name?" "Dah, Dah" he said as his voiced slowed, became garbled, and then faded to nothing.





 :boogie: All right!  Looks like someone's getting a badge, _Dah Dah_!  I don't know...I bet you are called that a lot IRL too.... ::lol::  No wonder that is your dream-name.  That was not the kind of dream that sounded like it was going to end up with a baby giving you a dream-name.  Anyway, congratulations!






> I felt fear and became lucid (fear is always instant lucidity for me). I started to attack back and the dream ended.





I wish that worked for me.  That's a good skill.





> It wasn't painful or annoying, so I laid quietly and enjoyed the sensation while watching HI. A few images popped in and out, but no real scene developed.



I bet you're going to be a good WILDer soon.  I think some people have it, and some not--and it seems like you do.

P.S.  I PM'ed the admins to give you a badge--put you should post this in the task thread so people don't think you somehow just stole the badge.  :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> Big vehicles are common to me because I own them, use them, and are around them all of the time.  Currently, I am building a piece of farm equipment.  I spend my days cutting, drilling, and welding thousands of pounds of metal.
> 
> Big women, no idea where they came from.



I was hinting that you may have an unconscious link between big machines and big women.

maybe if you're surrounded by machines then it's too simplistic for me to think of big machines generically.  Perhaps each machine will have its own meaning to you???

----------


## Burned up

Vampires again.  I have never dreamed of vampires but now two people whose journals I read (and there's only about 6 in all) have vampire dreams on the same day.

----------


## bro

What a dream leading up to that lucid bit. Congratulations and ooh yes you will be recieving a nice little badge. From now on I'll search for "da da" in my dreams. ::D: 

That sales pitch would not go over too well IRL...fangs and all, attacking potential customers..nuh uh..not buying it. Congratulations of that peice of lucidty as well towards the end.

I also think you've got potential for becoming a WILD'er...it sounded like you knew exactly where you were during SP..what you were feeling/seeing and all that...really working with the situation.

----------


## Twoshadows

Good job, raklet, on the lucid dreams and completing the Task of the Month--especially so soon after joining!

----------


## raklet

> Vampires...I have never considered becoming one



Me either until I read the book Twilight.  That version of vampires are immortal  and nearly indestructible.  They are not subject to garlic, crosses, silver, the sun, or anything else.  The only thing that can destroy them is if they are ripped into little pieces and then burned to ashes.  And, they are good vampires.  They only hunt animals - not people.  So, I thought that that sounded like a pretty cool version of vampire and I didn't mind becoming one in my dream.





> [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=black] 
> I wish that worked for me.  That's a good skill.
> 
> I bet you're going to be a good WILDer soon.  I think some people have it, and some not--and it seems like you do.
> 
> P.S.  I PM'ed the admins to give you a badge--put you should post this in the task thread so people don't think you somehow just stole the badge.



Becoming lucid from fear is cool, but really rare for me.  I don't often have unpleasant dreams.  I can't ever remember having a nightmare and rarely does fear creep into my dreams.

Thanks for the vote of confidence on the WILDing!  From the first day I read about WILD, I set it as one of my goals to become good at it.  So, time will tell.

I got my post up.  Thanks for looking after me on the task of the month.





> I was hinting that you may have an unconscious link between big machines and big women.
> 
> maybe if you're surrounded by machines then it's too simplistic for me to think of big machines generically.  Perhaps each machine will have its own meaning to you???



Hmm, not sure.  I'm trying to see how I could link big machines and big woman.  I'm drawing a blank.  Maybe it will come out in future dreams.  Thanks for the input.





> I also think you've got potential for becoming a WILD'er...it sounded like you knew exactly where you were during SP..what you were feeling/seeing and all that...really working with the situation.



Thanks for the encouragement.  I would love be as good at WILD as Clairity.  Her dream posts are really cool.





> Good job, raklet, on the lucid dreams and completing the Task of the Month--especially so soon after joining!



Thank you!  Thank you!  In a way I feel guilty earning the badge off of such a poor low level lucid.  I can't wait until I have high quality, high level lucids that leave no doubt about whether I earned the badge.

----------


## Sara

Wow, I didn't look in here for 2 days, I come back and see you completed the task of the month! Way to go!
I'm sure this will give you the confidence to gain a higher level of lucidity next time  :smiley:  Seems like you're getting closer and closer on WILDing.

Hey, just noticed we only differ one day from joining to DV  ::mrgreen::  Don't know why, but I thought you were on here much longer...

----------


## raklet

> Hey, just noticed we only differ one day from joining to DV  Don't know why, but I thought you were on here much longer...



Hey, you are right!  ::goodjob::   And we are neck and neck on the post count too!

postcount++;

----------


## Sara

> Hey, you are right!   And we are neck and neck on the post count too!
> 
> postcount++;



LOL, I see  :smiley: 
Both in total and our DJ's posts (but I win on the views, hehehe) Oops, just added another to yours  ::mrgreen::

----------


## raklet

*Runaway Luggage Hauler*

Dec 11, 2007.  6:30 a.m. A lucid dream.

Even though this lucid dream is much longer than others I have had, it was still a low level lucid where I did not have much control and really could only flow with whatever was happening.  The clarity and vividness are not where I would like them to be either.  I'm not sure how I became lucid in this dream, I just was.

I was standing on a slope talking to a friend.  I looked up at the ridge and noticed an airport luggage hauler pulling trailers appear and start down the slope.  The hauler was driven by my hired man AV.  AV got about halfway down the slope when the brakes went out and the hauler started to race out of control.  It was careening wildly and I could see the terror on AV's face.  He had passed the location where I was standing when he turned the hauler hard to the left and shot up an embankment in an effort to halt the hauler.  His momentum carried him up the embankment and over the top.  I knew there was a cliff a little ways off on the other side of the embankment and was worried about AV crashing over it.  Suddenly he came crashing back down the embankment on the up-slope side of me.  When he got to the bottom of the embankment, the hauler picked up speed again on the slope.  AV turned the hauler again and caused it to spin out in a circle (like a pickup spinning circles in a snowy parking lot).  It was amazing to watch the trailers whip around behind the hauler, but following its every move.  The hauler slowed down enough that AV bailed off it and ran away in terror, but he didn't bother to bring it to a stop and secure it.  It started to race off down the slope again, this time without a driver.  I began to run after the hauler, hoping to catch it.  I knew how to stop it and didn't want it ruined in a crash.  It was going faster than I was and gaining speed.  I reached out with my mind and commanded it to stop.  Webs suddenly shot out of my head and wrapped themselves around the hauler and its trailers.  I was able to pull it to a stop.  The effort of doing so caused my dream to end.

----------


## Sara

Whow, low lucidity or not, that sounds like a great action dream. Haha, catching an unstoppable with webs from your hands!
You're on competition with lucids too, hehe. Great job!  (gonna make your new recipe soon!)

----------


## mark

ha ha brings a whole new meaning to spider man!  :tongue2: 

that thing with the webs is great! never done anything like that before, I will have to try....when I eventually get lucid lol

Nice that you were lucid again man and dont worry about the length because as time passes you will just get better and better

----------


## Moonbeam

> I reached out with my mind and commanded it to stop. Webs suddenly shot out of my head and wrapped themselves around the hauler and its trailers. I was able to pull it to a stop. The effort of doing so caused my dream to end.



 ::shock::  Wow man I think you have some latent powers or something.   I would never be able to do something like that in my dreams!

Kind of like your WILD ability; I think you just need a little time to develop this innate skill that you seem to have.

I'm just now to the point where I can occasonally conjure up a small object and go thru glass reliably (solid things are still very iffy).  I'd love to be able to shoot rays, or webs, whatever it takes.  ::D:

----------


## bro

Brilliant lucid dream...it did sound to be low level lucidty but your effort to stop that big careening mess did sound like you have some natural abilities. I don't think it would have without your assistance :tongue2:  Well done!

----------


## raklet

Thanks everyone!  You are so nice in your outlook on my dreaming abilities.  Perhaps I am successful because you have implanted it in my head that I _can_ do this kind of thing.  I was just going to pass the whole web thing off to beginner's luck.   :tongue2:

----------


## bro

All it takes is belief...whoever implanted it there, keep it there and you'll soon enough be a master. :smiley: 

It's a nice little community, if you don't beleive you can do it, we jam it in there for you..seriously though, clearly you're able..and this most recent LD should only help your spirits.

----------


## Caradon

Hey I noticed you completed the Lucid Task, Congratulations! I did mine last night. My name is Ruth lol.

That last Lucid was great. shooting webs out of your head to stop that thing, awsome! I would have expected you to shoot them out of your hands.
But I guess out of your head works just as well. ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

> postcount++;




LOL!

----------


## Twoshadows

Good job on yesterday's LD. You're doing really great with the LDing. Wish I could be doing as well at the moment.





> Me either until I read the book Twilight. That version of vampires are immortal and nearly indestructible. They are not subject to garlic, crosses, silver, the sun, or anything else. The only thing that can destroy them is if they are ripped into little pieces and then burned to ashes. And, they are good vampires. They only hunt animals - not people. So, I thought that that sounded like a pretty cool version of vampire and I didn't mind becoming one in my dream.



 I loved that book! (And the others of that series...). It's a good thing I'm not a teenager, or I might have used those "Edward" tattoos that came with New Moon.... ::D:

----------


## raklet

*Teasing Teachers*

Dec 12, 2007.  1:30 a.m. A lucid dream

I really shouldn't wait for the next day to write my dreams down.  It makes my recall less than ideal.  I'll try the best I can off of the notes I have.

I was teasing a library professor and a gym coach to the point of making them mad.  I remember telling the professor that his library was crap, that he was a crap teacher, and that he was full of crap.  He started chasing me around the school (unknown school).  The school had multiple floors and I remember running up and down stairs, through the gym, and hiding in rooms.  I don't remember what I did to the coach, but he was chasing me as well.  It was getting difficult to avoid both the professor and the coach, so I started looking for an exit to the building.  I saw one in the distance and started shoving my way through a crowd of people going the opposite direction.  It was difficult to get to the exit, but I finally made.  When I got out into the parking lot, I felt a sense of freedom and exhilaration.  As I started to run off, I looked back and saw the coach coming after me.  He was running much faster than I was and he caught me.  I tried stabbing him with a pencil to make him go away, but that didn't work.  He was getting ready to pound me to a pulp, and I finally felt fear.  Fear always make me lucid, so I thought "No problem here" and I proceeded to beat the coach up.  I don't remember taking it from him, but I then proceeded to package the coach's thumb in a small plastic bag.  I sealed it tight, placed it in a larger plastic bag, and then placed his wedding ring in the larger bag alongside the sealed thumb.  I don't remember what I was going to do with it.



No dreams on December 13th.

----------


## raklet

> Good job on yesterday's LD. You're doing really great with the LDing. Wish I could be doing as well at the moment.
> 
>  I loved that book! (And the others of that series...). It's a good thing I'm not a teenager, or I might have used those "Edward" tattoos that came with New Moon....



Thanks!  LDing will come back to you.    Hang in there.

I was obessed with those books.  I read them all in about six days.  Can't wait for the next one!  I'd have to agree with the "good thing I'm not a teenager" assessment.   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## mark

ha ha nice one on beating that coach up! oh and congrats on another lucid mate  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Hehe...good job on getting to that exit. I hate the feeling of being chased. :0 Good move with the pencil and great job pummeling the coach. :smiley: 

Ya, congratulations on this lucid dream as well...you've certainly made alot of progress.

----------


## Burned up

> *Teasing Teachers*
> 
> Dec 12, 2007.  1:30 a.m. A lucid dream
> 
> I really shouldn't wait for the next day to write my dreams down.  It makes my recall less than ideal.  I'll try the best I can off of the notes I have.



Yes it's hard enough remembering half an hour later let alone the following day.  I write down what I recall but then when I read what I wrote I'm left thinking "I don't remember that".

----------


## raklet

> when I read what I wrote I'm left thinking "I don't remember that".



Heh, that's no kidding.

----------


## The Cusp

> I don't remember taking it from him, but I then proceeded to package the coach's thumb in a small plastic bag.  I sealed it tight, placed it in a larger plastic bag, and then placed his wedding ring in the larger bag alongside the sealed thumb.  I don't remember what I was going to do with it.



Lol, Maybe saving it for a snack for later?

----------


## raklet

> Lol, Maybe saving it for a snack for later?



Perhaps.

----------


## Sara

> Fear always make me lucid, so I thought "No problem here" and I proceeded to beat the coach up.  I don't remember taking it from him, but I then proceeded to package the coach's thumb in a small plastic bag.  I sealed it tight, placed it in a larger plastic bag, and then placed his wedding ring in the larger bag alongside the sealed thumb.  I don't remember what I was going to do with it.



Whahaha, sorry if this was a disturbing scene for you, but it made me laugh!  ::D: 

Way to go on the lucids!
Instead of sweet dreams, I wish you fearful, lucid inducing dreams  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

> Instead of sweet dreams, I wish you fearful, lucid inducing dreams



Thanks for the laugh.  Welcome Back.

----------


## raklet

*I Am Jet Li*

Dec 14, 2007.  4:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was Jet Li in my dream.  I had to fight a pair of children that were brother and sister.  The kids were skeletons and were trying to get their fleshly bodies back.  They had all of the pieces of flesh except their legs - which were in my possession.  The kids were in an upstairs room while I was waiting downstairs.  When they came downstairs I began to fight them.  The skeletons (they couldn't put any flesh on until they had it all back) were good fighters and hard to beat, but when I shattered the skeletons they were teleported back upstairs and had to start over again.  I found that if I stood waiting for them on the stairs, that I could just kick them to the bottom where they would break apart and have to start over.  It wasn't hard to fight them any longer, but my dream kept cycling over and over.  They wouldn't ever go away because they could always restart when I beat them.  

While fighting, my thoughts felt disjointed and I wondered why I couldn't keep my thoughts straight.  I realized that there were actually five of me (five of Jet Li) in the dream.  We had to try and sync our minds into unified thought.  We tried and tried, but could never get our thoughts straight.  I then realized that not only did our thoughts have to merge, we had to merge our bodies into one.  We would then become some sort of super fighting machine and finally be able to destroy the skeleton kids.  As I realized that we needed to merge, I felt bolts grow out of the front of my body.  There were bolts in each of the points found on the 61 point relaxation figure (forehead, throat, shoulders, elbows, etc).  A corresponding set of threaded bolt holes developed on the back of my body.  I walked up behind another one of me, lined up the bolts, and felt them start threading themselves into the bolt hole.  When they were fully tightened, we merge.  This process was repeated until we five became one.  Then, I woke up.

----------


## bro

That sounds like a very interesting dream. strange how the sleletons would re-spawn after you took care of them...like a game. 

The mixture of the 61 point technique figure and the idea of merging your thoughts to become one...very intirguing.

That's a good dream to recall.

----------


## mark

> *I Am Jet Li*



ah man that is brilliant!

Reminds me so much of the movie he made called "the one" did you ever see that?

what was the threading of the bolts like? how did it feel?

----------


## raklet

> ah man that is brilliant!
> 
> Reminds me so much of the movie he made called "the one" did you ever see that?
> 
> what was the threading of the bolts like? how did it feel?



I haven't seen "The One" yet, but I did finish watching "Romeo Must Die" last night.  I think that is what prompted the dream.

I wish I knew what threading the bolts felt like.  That is one problem I have with my dreams.  I don't feel anything.  I mostly watch them, and sometimes I am in them.  But it is never more than an image.  I feel emotions, but I have yet to feel physical sensations.   :Sad:   Vividness is one of the things that I am working towards.  Any suggestions?

----------


## mark

> I haven't seen "The One" yet, but I did finish watching "Romeo Must Die" last night.  I think that is what prompted the dream.
> 
> I wish I knew what threading the bolts felt like.  That is one problem I have with my dreams.  I don't feel anything.  I mostly watch them, and sometimes I am in them.  But it is never more than an image.  I feel emotions, but I have yet to feel physical sensations.    Vividness is one of the things that I am working towards.  Any suggestions?



Romeo must die is great lol! I love the parts when it turns into a X-ray its class....I would recommend the one its a great film.

hmmm....suggestions on increasing vividness... well I have heard the shouting increase lucidity or increase vividness works well. Now I have tried this only once and it def worked for me.

As for non lucids try embedding the intent to have a vivid dream into your sub consious before you fall asleep.

----------


## raklet

*Pirate Monsters in Ireland*

Dec 15, 2007.  7:00 a.m.  A lucid dream.

I watch the latest two "Pirates of the Caribbean" movies last night, and these had a large influence on my dream.  This was a lucid dream that lasted for approximately 30 minutes.  It was a low level lucid where I had to just flow with the storyline and was unable to exercise any control.


I'm part of a fleet of pirates.  We are all hideous monsters (picture the crew of the Flying Dutchmen in the "Pirates" movies).  We sail off the end of the earth and end up off the coast of Ireland.  We have an entire fleet of ships and we are going to destroy the Irish.  Because I am lucid, I decide that I don't want to be in this dream and I want to do my own thing.  I try to take control of the dream and change it, but it becomes shaky and starts to disappear.  I stop fighting the dream and the images stabilize again.  My 6:30 a.m. alarm goes off and interrupts the dream, but I ignore the alarm, don't move, and don't open my eyes.  I find myself right back in the same dream and I still know it is a dream.  I try once again to see if I can change the dream.  I tell myself  "We might be pirates, but this is modern times.  We don't need to sail around in these old wooden boats anymore, we need a modern fleet of boats with submarines, destroyers, and battleships."  I look over the bow of my boat and see two other boats in close proximity.  One of them sinks down into the ocean and starts sailing along underneath the water.  I point at it and say "you are a submarine, now look like one."  I try willing it to become a modern day submarine, but the image refuses to change.  I decided that if I close my dream eyes maybe I can visualize it in my head and then it will be that when I open my eyes back up.  I close my eyes and ..... oops ....... the dream disappears.  I try to reopen my dream eyes, but I can't manage it.  I'm wondering what to do now when my 6:35 a.m. snooze alarm goes off.  I ignore it, don't move, and don't open my eyes.  After a few seconds, I find myself back in the dream.  I give up trying to control the dream and just go with it.  We are on land now and are mingling with the locals.  All of the pirates have disappeared except for me and the captain.  I don't look like a monster anymore.  I have shed my monster facade and look like me now.  I am dressed in a pair of dark slacks and a black shirt with  grey pinstripes. I am chatting with Evan and Michael - a couple of local lads about my same age - and watching the captain bluster and try to frighten people.  Evan and Michael are also wearing slacks and dark shirts in shades of grey and black.  Another guy sitting with us is in a black suit, white shirt, and purple tie.  The captain is still in monster form, but the Irish seem to have a built in magic that makes them immune to fright or attack from pirate monsters.  While he is running around trying to incite a fight, I continue to chat with the locals.  We are all gathered in a building and having a party.  There is food and conversation.

I meet a couple of ladies.  They say "We heard your last name is H."  "Yes, it is" I reply.  "We visited America once and met an H.  Do you know him?"  "Where does he live?" I asked.  "He lives in Greenwich, Connecticut."  "No, I wouldn't know him, that is on the opposite side of the country from me."  We continue visiting for awhile about family history and trying to see if we can make any connections.  At one point I tell them I have an ancestor with the last name Mann, and I think the Manns might be from Ireland.  None of us can verify that, but they all seem pleased that I might have some Irish ancestry.

My boss, the captain, still hasn't had any luck picking a fight with anybody.  He decides to try a different tactic.  He disappears into a room for a while.  When he comes back out, he has shed his monster form.  I have never seen him as a normal human before.  He looks like my brother, except that his hair is black, his skin is too white and smooth, and he has shifty evil eyes.  He starts chatting with the locals, trying to persuade them to join his cause.  Everyone can see through his pretty words and decline to join him.  Finally he gets mad and melts through the floorboards.  The dream starts to get choppy at this point and then starts repeating parts of itself over again.  I get bored of this and woke up at 7:00 a.m.

----------


## Moonbeam

Another lucid!  Good ideas for changing and controlling the dream.  That gets easier; it took me a very long time and I am just now starting to be able to do things like go thru a door knowing I will come out in a different place. 

My brain seems to resist doing some things in dreams that I couldn't do IRL, like changing location.  Other things, like flying, come much easier.  The hard things do get better with practice, as you are quickly figuring out.

----------


## mark

nice man! that is sweet how the boat disappears under the water! 

nice one on trying to change the dream to  :smiley: 

I love how you re entered you dream multiple times, I have only ever done that once

----------


## Twoshadows

That was great! I can't believe how well you have picked this up. And even though things didn't go exactly as you wanted with the chnges and all, I think it is neat that you were able to keep with the dream that you started. I haven't had an LD that is very different that real life. Becoming lucid usually makes me restart the dream at that poin,t and I fly around or do things in a world that is basically the real world (no pirates, etc). So I would love to have an LD where I am mingling with pirates and things like that.







> Another lucid! Good ideas for changing and controlling the dream. That gets easier; it took me a very long time and I am just now starting to be able to do things like go thru a door knowing I will come out in a different place. 
> 
> My brain seems to resist doing some things in dreams that I couldn't do IRL, like changing location. Other things, like flying, come much easier. The hard things do get better with practice, as you are quickly figuring out.



I totally agree with Moonbeam here. Certain things are getting easier. Things are getting more real. BUt some things are still easier than other things. But I feel the more LDs we have the more practice we will have trying a huge variety of things. We're just going to keep getting better.

----------


## raklet

Thanks for the encouragement TS.  I'm going to keep at it.  While I feel a constant frustation that my LDs are not as intense or as vivid as I would like them to be, I can see that I have made significant progress since I started.  Rather than discourage me, my frustation is a source of motivation to keep working at it.  I've been reading LaBerge's EWLD and he said that it took him 2.5 years before he was able to LD at will.  So, I feel ok with the progress I have made in this short time span, and know that I will continue to get better.

----------


## Twoshadows

Exactly! And as Moonbeam once said, we have every night for the rest of our lives to practice this. I thought that was a very good point. We shouldn't feel like we have to get this down perfectly at this very moment. There is no rush. We have many many many opportunites to work on this...and to enjoy it.  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Well done Raklet...You've come a long way so far and it sounds like you were using some of the correct strategies to manipulate the dream...whatever you did, even if you were not able to exert full willpower, you certainly held on to it for an impressive amount of time, including all those perfectly executed re-entries. Keep it up..you'll be improving over time.

I agree with the rest...take your time, don't stress if it doesn't go according to plan exactly..try different ideas out and don't feel pressured..there is all the time in your life...literally. (Though who wants to wait that long :wink2: )

Raklet, great job! fantastic lucid dream (certainly influenced by those movies :smiley: ), perhaps it will inspire my own :tongue2: .

----------


## raklet

> (Though who wants to wait that long)
> 
> Raklet, great job! fantastic lucid dream (certainly influenced by those movies), perhaps it will inspire my own.



Sheesh, no kidding.  I can't wait for bedtime!   ::D: 

Thanks.  The funny thing about movies, is I don't ever remember them influencing my dreams before.  Now, of a sudden, I watch a movie and it turns up in my dream that same night!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Sheesh, no kidding. I can't wait for bedtime!



Isn't that funny?  I get that feeling too when I'm on a roll.

You should teach LD to your kids, and they will be begging to go to bed early!  They can do it more easily than adults, because I read that kids have a lot more REM than adults.

----------


## mark

> Isn't that funny?  I get that feeling too when I'm on a roll.
> 
> You should teach LD to your kids, and they will be begging to go to bed early!  They can do it more easily than adults, because I read that kids have a lot more REM than adults.



ha screw super nanny send moonbeam in! lol

thats actually a really good idea.....bet you could sell that.....well after everyone is convinced were not insane  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

> You should teach LD to your kids, and they will be begging to go to bed early!  They can do it more easily than adults, because I read that kids have a lot more REM than adults.



I just may, but I'm not quite sure they are ready for that yet.  In my opinion, lucid dreaming is a fairly abstract concept that not only requires abstract thinking but a fair amount of dedication.  From my sociology classes, kids don't fully develop this capacity until around age 13.  My kids are only 8,7,5, and 2.  If they develop nightmares or other such sleeping problems, I may consider it earlier.

----------


## Moonbeam

> ha screw super nanny send moonbeam in! lol



 ::lol::  Thanks mark.  Kids love me.  :tongue2: 

I have no idea when they should/are able to start, but I know some natural LDers around here started when they were kids.  Ask Oneironaut how old he was, I know he figured it out himself when he was a kid.

----------


## Caradon

> I've been reading LaBerge's EWLD and he said that it took him 2.5 years before he was able to LD at will. So, I feel ok with the progress I have made in this short time span, and know that I will continue to get better.



Hey great job on that Lucid. I loved the whole pirate theme. I'd like to be Lucid in a dream like that

Also, I just wanted to let you know. 

I'm on my third year since re dedicating myself to learning Lucid Dreaming.
I had gotten so far out of it, that I had no recall at all for a couple years.
It took me an entire year of struggling every night just trying to remember anything at all. before I finally started getting recall back. 

And 2006 was a huge struggle just trying to get Lucid again. I managed to get twenty Lucids last year. This year has been a lot better. And next year I hope to do even better. :smiley: 

So yeah, your doing pretty great for such a short time! Don't worry, they will come. Patience is really important. Though sometimes that's easier said than done, I know.

Edit: I think a person has to have a natural love for dreaming in order to learn Lucid Dreaming. I thought about it a lot when I was a kid. because I loved dreaming so much. But, I didn't really think it was possible because I never heard of anyone else doing it. It wasn't until the 80's sometime when I watched the movie Dreamscape. I got so psyched up and determined to realize I was dreaming. That I got Lucid that night! And I even completed the first task I wanted to try!

Maybe if you hear your kids talking about their dreams a lot. It could be a good sign they would be interested.

----------


## raklet

> I had no recall at all for a couple years.  It took me an entire year of struggling every night just trying to remember anything at all.
> 
> So yeah, your doing pretty great for such a short time! Don't worry, they will come. Patience is really important. Though sometimes that's easier said than done, I know.
> 
> Edit: I think a person has to have a natural love for dreaming in order to learn Lucid Dreaming. I thought about it a lot when I was a kid. because I loved dreaming so much.



Wow, I should count my blessings.  I was feeling frustrated if I didn't have any recall for even just a couple of nights.  Thanks for the pep talk.  I have to agree with the statement about having a love of dreaming.  It takes dedication to write down dreams and waste hours trying to WILD or try some other new technique.  If I didn't really love it, my efforts wouldn't last that long.  The funny thing for me is this is a new found love.  I never gave dreaming any thought as a kid or even as an adult until recently.  But I have always loved daydreaming and fantasizing.  Perhaps the two are related enough that the love of one carried over to the other.

----------


## Burned up

> I just may, but I'm not quite sure they are ready for that yet.  In my opinion, lucid dreaming is a fairly abstract concept that not only requires abstract thinking but a fair amount of dedication.  From my sociology classes, kids don't fully develop this capacity until around age 13.  My kids are only 8,7,5, and 2.  If they develop nightmares or other such sleeping problems, I may consider it earlier.



I was pretty well brought up with the idea of knowing how to wake up from a nightmare.  Not proper lucidity but not totally passive either.  I have 4 children too.

----------


## Sara

Good progress Raklet!

It's awesome how you were able to enter the same dream again, but very weird that it replayed itself.

@Caradon: trying for 3 years! Wow, you have some dedication to it!! Respect!!

----------


## raklet

> I was pretty well brought up with the idea of knowing how to wake up from a nightmare.  Not proper lucidity but not totally passive either.  I have 4 children too.



I haven't seen any sign of nightmares in my kids, but I am prepared to teach them all about it if it is ever necessary.  Congrats on the kids.  I get great joy from my family.  I have another coming in January.

----------


## raklet

> Good progress Raklet!
> 
> It's awesome how you were able to enter the same dream again, but very weird that it replayed itself.



Thanks Sara.  You are a big inspiration to me.

----------


## raklet

*Boom*

Dec 16, 2007 2:00 a.m.  A lucid dream

I arrived at an apartment and found a package sitting on the doorstep.  I was suspicious that the package was a bomb.  I cut the package in half (that was a smart thing to do) and decided that it was not a bomb when it did not blow up.  I entered the apartment and set the package on a table.  As I was leaving the apartment, I realized I had left my USB flash drive on the table with the package.  I went back to retrieve the drive, but it was no longer there.  I became suspicious that something was wrong.  At that moment, the package exploded.  I felt fear as I was flying through the air and then realized it was all a dream.  (too bad it didn't last longer than that  :Sad: )

*Killers and Freaks*

Dec 16, 2007  4:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream

I was living in a high rise apartment building.  I was walking down the hallway when I encountered two teenage boys dressed in long black trench coats, black hats, and sunglasses.  They pulled a gun out and started shooting at me.  I ran away from them and crashed through an exit door onto an outside balcony walkway.  I was several stories off the ground with nowhere to go.  I gripped the railing and leapt over the side.  I remember landing on my feet before crumpling in a heap on my butt and back.  It was a hard landing but I felt no a pain and nothing was broken.  The boys were jumping after me, so I got up and started to run again.  The boys now had a black rottweiler that was chasing me.  It would draw close and be about to bite me, but I would always manage to kick it away.  I was heading for the front lobby / office of the apartment building hoping to find refuge there.  Halfway to the office, another large white dog joined the chase.  I did some karate style leaps through the air while kicking and punching the dogs out of the way.  I made it to the office, and the boys and dogs finally left me alone.  I held onto the counter and told the office lady that I needed help - some kids were trying to kill me.  I remember feeling very dizzy while holding the counter.  The whole room was swaying back and forth and my vision wouldn't hold still.  The office lady told me to lay down on a couch in the lobby.  I was laying on the couch when an obnoxious teenager came and sat next to me.  He was talking loudly on his cell phone and disrupting my peace.  I took his phone away from him and threatened him until he left.

When I felt better, I exited the lobby and headed back for my apartment.  I met my wife at the elevator on the ground floor, but we were unable to get onto the lift because it was too crowded.  We decided to climb the stairs instead.  We got up a couple of floors, when my wife noticed a woman standing in a doorway.  She was surprised that she recognized the woman as someone she knew online from a forum.  The woman was happy to see us and invited us into her apartment.  We entered the front room and all sat on the floor and started visiting.

While visiting, the obnoxious teenager that I had taken the cell phone from came into the apartment and sat on the floor too.  I was suspicious of him and was watching him out of the corner of my eye.  While the woman was busy chatting with my wife, I noticed him put some kind of cream on her leg and stick a band-aid over the top of it (the woman didn't notice).  I asked him what he was doing.  He claimed that it was a pain reliever for sore muscles (like bengay or some type of sports creme).  He was acting shifty and suddenly flipped some of the creme at me while talking.  It hit me on the cheek below my left eye.  I couldn't feel it doing anything to me, but I didn't want it on me.  I started to wipe it away.  While I was distracted, he slipped behind me and wiped a large amount of the creme all across my back (huh, I wasn't wearing a shirt anymore!)  I told him to get away from me.  He came closer and wrapped his arms around me.  "Do you mean like this?"  he asked.  He was acting sexual towards me, but it was aggressive and threatening behavior rather than erotic.  I was repulsed by his shirtless torso hugging me so closely and tried pushing him off.  He became angry and closed both hands around my throat and started choking me.  While choking me, he stuck his tongue out in a sexual manner and licked me along my left shoulder, up my neck, and behind my ear.  Then he told me, "How do you like it?  Your going to like it."  His voice started out normal, but became deep, menacing, and hollow sounding.  I started thrashing at him wildly trying to push him off and woke in my bed to find myself thrashing and punching at the darkness in front of me.

I think what happened at the end was myself experiencing waking up SP and my mind assimilating that into my dream as the deep voice and choking hands.  Despite all the violence, I strangely never felt afraid of this dream.  I woke up feeling fine and mildly amused at the ending of the dream.  I wrote it down and then went back to sleep.

----------


## raklet

*Trying too hard equals crap dreams*

I wanted to practice WILD last night, so I read about it thoroughly, thought about it frequently during the day, and went to bed with a firm intention to do so.  I woke up around at 1:10 a.m. and couldn't go back to sleep (probably from the anticipation) so I started trying (probably too early).  I got a nice buzz going (like I've described before) and then couldn't get any farther.  I tossed and turned a bit (I've found I can adjust my position without losing the buzz) and ended up on my stomach.  Despite all that I've read about sleeping on the stomach, I found this to be comfortable and relaxing.  The buzz turned into stronger vibrations and I seemed to get a little farther, but then it backed off again.  I turned again and ended up on my right side.  After spending some time there, I finally hit SP.  There was a warning buzzer that sounded two times in my head and an accompanying electrical jolt to my body.  Then, the tingling and everything else I enjoyed was over.  I was wide awake (I wonder if I actually fell asleep and got hit with waking up SP rather than going to sleep SP).  It was 2:15 a.m.

At this point, I decided to get up and WBTB.  I spent 1.25 hours reading on DV and then went back to bed for another try at WILD.  I lost another hour trying and then finally feel into a deep dreamless sleep.  I woke up at 8:00 a.m. with no dreams to show for my efforts and a headache from feeling tired.  Bah, how disappointing!   :Mad:

----------


## bro

Sorry about the book of a comment...I rambled a whole lot, sorry. :Oops: 

Interesting bomb dream...isn't it great just how intelligent we are in dreams? Hmm, cutting a suspected bomb in half :wink2: ...Usually, fear induces lucidity...it's great that it did here for you too. Tell me, did you wake immediately? or did it slowly fade? Sometimes you can salvage it by just attempting to engage...using your own imagination so to speak to try and re-generate some scenery and to try and feel textures...it's good to do that if you still have a bit of control and are in the dream...sounded like you woke rather abruptly though. Not bad though!

What a chase in this killers dream..I see your view on teenagers ::lol:: ..sometimes with me, a fall like the one you mentioned will induce lucidity..though more often if it lasts a long time, or I begin flying. It's interesting how the dogs were at your ankles and then kept pulling back..it's like our own SC is playing games with us. And of course I couldn't help but laugh with the apartment bit of that dream...that _is_ one creepy teen with I guess a fetish for healing cream  ::lol:: ..When you described him coming onto you and then strangling..that was awfully bizzare...hehe, glad you were amused by it after.

Usually trying so very hard is not good...my best lucid dreams have just come to me..though it is easy to be impatient. I'd say go easy for a few days and then just try a simple MILD with some affirmation.."I'll remain aware, it's so very easy"..you'd be surprised, it works quite often.

You got far though..i'd give your WILD attempts some more tries, but not so often..give yourself a rest..go easy, try some simple methods and then try again if you like.

Either way, you are doing quite well.

----------


## raklet

> Tell me, did you wake immediately? or did it slowly fade?



Immediately.  No chance of salvage.







> Usually trying so very hard is not good...my best lucid dreams have just come to me..though it is easy to be impatient. I'd say go easy for a few days and then just try a simple MILD with some affirmation.."I'll remain aware, it's so very easy"..you'd be surprised, it works quite often.
> 
> You got far though..i'd give your WILD attempts some more tries, but not so often..give yourself a rest..go easy, try some simple methods and then try again if you like.
> 
> Either way, you are doing quite well.



I don't mind about the try so much.  I'm completely off work until January 2nd, so I have plenty of time to nap and experiment.  I'm going to try hard for a few days and then drop into forget the whole thing and don't try at all mode for a while.  When I first joined DV I was trying very hard and then took a week hard.  I had plenty of good experiences that week of rest and then when I picked it back up I started to see lots of improvement.  Maybe its like lifting weights?  Have a normal training schedule with occasional "train to burnout" sessions with time off afterwards.

----------


## mark

nice one on the moment of lucidity...fear really is becoming a great dream sign for you.

That dream about the teenager is mad! stupid chavs invading peoples dreams! 

At first I thought that cream stuff was just gonna be a dodgy dream thing, I would never have expected it to turn into some kind of dodgy sexual assault  ::?:  shame you couldnt get free and beat him a little  ::lol:: 

yeah lol WILDs are really hard....you have alot more patience then me though I would have given up after a hours lol

----------


## raklet

Here are some pictures of my various interests.


*My Farm Toys.............*
<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/Tractors/photo#5145055257107325346"><img src="http://lh5.google.com/raklet/R2bofyWjYaI/AAAAAAAAAEU/7HrG6GzeA9s/s400/20071217_T&#37;20%282%29.JPG" border="0" /></a> <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/Tractors/photo#5145055257107325330"><img src="http://lh5.google.com/raklet/R2bofyWjYZI/AAAAAAAAAEM/hD8JimXgdb0/s400/20071217_T.JPG" border="0"/></a>

*My Dog.........Just for Moonbeam* 
<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/Jasper/photo#5145054106056089890"><img src="http://lh5.google.com/raklet/R2bncyWjYSI/AAAAAAAAADc/1VVT7B06fW8/s400/20071217_J.JPG" border="0" /></a>

*My "Art Work".*  I can't paint, draw, or take pictures but I can build things.  Here is my latest project (I do one each winter) that I finished last week.  Almost everything you see here was cut, welded, and assembled by my own hand.
<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/DammerDiker/photo#5145053590660014306"><img src="http://lh5.google.com/raklet/R2bm-yWjYOI/AAAAAAAAADA/JHPIPNO5Nog/s400/20071217_DD.JPG" border="0" /></a> <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/DammerDiker/photo#5145053590660014322"><img src="http://lh5.google.com/raklet/R2bm-yWjYPI/AAAAAAAAADI/PPL5PSxMtx4/s400/20071217_DD%20%282%29.JPG" border="0" /></a> <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/DammerDiker/photo#5145053594954981634"><img src="http://lh6.google.com/raklet/R2bm_CWjYQI/AAAAAAAAADQ/FMsEjV2wOCg/s400/20071217_DD%20%283%29.JPG" border="0" /></a>

*My Back Yard*  The first picture is looking to the east, the second to the north.  Its pretty much the same for the rest of the directions.
<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/BackYardPics/photo#5145052937824985266"><img src="http://lh5.google.com/raklet/R2bmYyWjYLI/AAAAAAAAACs/JSsqnHZepAc/s400/20071217_BY.JPG" border="0" /></a> <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/BackYardPics/photo#5145052942119952578"><img src="http://lh6.google.com/raklet/R2bmZCWjYMI/AAAAAAAAAC0/wwhjwvLrWeE/s400/20071217_BY%20%282%29.JPG" border="0" /></a>

----------


## mark

ha ha they are some bog toys lol! I would be affraid to use them  ::shock::  I would end up killing myself!

Ah your dog is great lol...totally helps with the image of it sitting outside your window barking  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## raklet

> ha ha they are some bog toys lol! I would be affraid to use them  I would end up killing myself!



Nah, its a piece of cake.  I could have you trained and going in about 30 minutes times - especially with todays GPS guidance systems.  Consumer stuff that you might use is only accurate to around 9 feet, but the systems engineered for agricultural use are accurate within 1/2 inch.  All I have to do is place my tractor where I want it to start, type in a heading, and press run.  It will automatically steer itself down the field within +/- .5 inches.  I do have to manually turn it around and line it up with the next pass, but once I am lined up, I just press run again.

----------


## Sara

Wow, great pics Raklet, thanks for sharing. Provides some good images to the stories  :smiley:  (gets image of you racing around on the motorbike on those gravel roads  :tongue2: )
Love your dog  :smiley:  

The place where you live, THAT is what could be called 'the middle of nowhere'... Amazing, so much open space, and those mountains in the distance... It looks pretty cold now...





> Nah, its a piece of cake.  I could have you trained and going in about 30 minutes times - especially with todays GPS guidance systems.  Consumer stuff that you might use is only accurate to around 9 feet, but the systems engineered for agricultural use are accurate within 1/2 inch.  All I have to do is place my tractor where I want it to start, type in a heading, and press run.  It will automatically steer itself down the field within +/- .5 inches.  I do have to manually turn it around and line it up with the next pass, but once I am lined up, I just press run again.



Makes me wonder: why don't they program it to turn around by itself, would give you much more free time  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

> The place where you live, THAT is what could be called 'the middle of nowhere'
> 
> Makes me wonder: why don't they program it to turn around by itself, would give you much more free time



You've named it exactly - middle of nowhere.....and I love it.  

They are working on having it turn around by itself.  John Deere has been prototyping their latest version and plans on releasing it in Spring 2008.

----------


## bro

What I would give to live in an area like that. Away from it all. It's great that you love it. I agree with Sara too..will help to visualize some more of your dreams perhaps.

(I'm also impressed with your work and machinery...the scale of it all is really breath-taking)

Thanks for showing some of these

----------


## raklet

> Thanks for showing some of these



My pleasure.  I haven't been very good about taking pictures of what I do, but I will see if I can dig up some more.  You seem like the traveling sort.  If you ever head west and want to drop in for a visit, you are more than welcome (I'll even let you drive a tractor).

----------


## bro

> My pleasure.  I haven't been very good about taking pictures of what I do, but I will see if I can dig up some more.  You seem like the traveling sort.  If you ever head west and want to drop in for a visit, you are more than welcome (I'll even let you drive a tractor).



Ah, this sounds like a great deal of fun..would be quite the experience.

I do very much like travelling and driving..for that matter. Actually discussed a roadtrip around the country with another DV member though I think it's a bit unrealistic.

I'm really glad to know this, hehe.

----------


## Moonbeam

> At this point, I decided to get up and WBTB. I spent 1.25 hours reading on DV and then went back to bed for another try at WILD. I lost another hour trying and then finally feel into a deep dreamless sleep. I woke up at 8:00 a.m. with no dreams to show for my efforts and a headache from feeling tired. Bah, how disappointing!



Bummer...but one good thing:  now you will be extra-tired and have some REM rebound tonight.  See, there is always a bright side with dreaming. :smiley: 





> *My Farm Toys.............*



Nice combines.  I call any unidentifiable farm equipment a combine, which pretty much means all of it.





> *My Dog.........Just for Moonbeam*



That is a beautiful dog!  ::smitten::  And I can tell, a very good one too.






> *My "Art Work".*



Nice home-made combines!  Now that is a big shed!  That's like something out of a dream, it's so big!





> *My Back Yard*



What state are you in?  You probably said and I missed it.  I bet the wind really blows there.

P.S.   Something else I've been meaning to ask you--what is your avatar?  It's really cool.  Is it a Native American thing?

----------


## raklet

> Bummer...but one good thing:  now you will be extra-tired and have some REM rebound tonight.  See, there is always a bright side with dreaming.



Goody....I can't wait for bed!  :boogie: 






> Nice combines.  I call any unidentifiable farm equipment a combine, which pretty much means all of it.



 ::lolxtreme::  ::lol::  ::laughtillhurts::  ::rolllaugh::   ::laughhard::   Sounds like you need to come visit too - for a little education!  :wink2: 

A combine is used to harvest small grains (wheat, barley, etc), soybeans, corn, rice, and other similar crops.  All combines more or less look likes this:  

These are wheel tractors (also called row crop tractors): 


Another variation on the wheel tractor is the track tractor: 

Here is a sprayer: 


Those cover pretty much all classes of motorized farm equipment.  Any item that is not self powered and is hooked to and pulled behind one of the above is generically called an "implement".

If you are at all curious for more details about any of this stuff, just ask.  I'll be glad to fill you in.







> That is a beautiful dog!  And I can tell, a very good one too.



Thank you.  I enjoy him immensely.







> Nice home-made combines!  Now that is a big shed!  That's like something out of a dream, it's so big!



That particular implement is called a "dammer diker".  Up front are long shanks that penetrate the soil and break it up.  This allows water, air, and nutrients to reach the crop roots.  The paddle wheels behind are designed to build little   dams (or reservoirs if you will) that prevent water erosion and leeching of chemicals and fertilizers.

My shed isn't big enough anymore.  I need another that size or bigger!







> What state are you in?  You probably said and I missed it.  I bet the wind really blows there.



I live in Idaho - and yes the wind really blows at times.







> P.S.   Something else I've been meaning to ask you--what is your avatar?  It's really cool.  Is it a Native American thing?



No idea.  Just a picture I found that I really liked.  It has no special significance to me and no idea if it is Native American.

----------


## Moonbeam

Thanks for the info!  I'll try to remember that!  :smiley:  

I call all crops "milo".  Because that's what everything that wasn't cotton was when I was kid.  No idea what it is, but there was a lot of it.

(Waits for lesson in crop identification.)

( ::lol:: JK, I can recognize corn too.)

----------


## Twoshadows

> Almost everything you see here was cut, welded, and assembled by my own hand.



That's amazing. What a wonderful, impressive skill to have. Practical too. Very cool.

And I also love places out in the middle of nowhere.

----------


## raklet

> Thanks for the info!  I'll try to remember that!  
> 
> I call all crops "milo".  Because that's what everything that wasn't cotton was when I was kid.  No idea what it is, but there was a lot of it.
> 
> (Waits for lesson in crop identification.)
> 
> (JK, I can recognize corn too.)



I have no idea what milo is either.  Its not grown where I live.  I'll leave the crop lesson for another day (sounds like you've had your fill of instruction for one day  :wink2: )





> That's amazing. What a wonderful, impressive skill to have. Practical too. Very cool.
> 
> And I also love places out in the middle of nowhere.



Thank you.

----------


## Sara

Hehe, more and more DJ's are going off-topic  :tongue2: 
Thanks for the lesson on your farm equipment! All that John Deere machinery looks cool! 
Can't wait for the crop-lesson  :wink2: 

I googled on 'milo' and found out that it is 'sorghum' and looks like this on the field:

----------


## Moonbeam

I thought sorghum was mollasses, which is the other half of sugar.

Milo is sweet because I ate some once.

----------


## Burned up

> I thought sorghum was mollasses, which is the other half of sugar.
> 
> Milo is sweet because I ate some once.



I don't know what any of you are talking about.   ::hrm:: 

We grow oats and raspberries in Scotland.

----------


## raklet

Deep Sleep

Dec 18, 2007.

Went to bed at 11:00 p.m.  Next thing I knew, it was time to get up.

----------


## raklet

> Hehe, more and more DJ's are going off-topic



I don't mind.  Its just fodder for my dreams!





> I thought sorghum was mollasses, which is the other half of sugar.
> 
> Milo is sweet because I ate some once.



More than you ever wanted to know about sorghum  :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

I think off topic subjects in DJs are fun because it helps you get to know that person better...and in doing so you can understand their dreams better. It all fits together... :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Crazy dream! getting molested. :tongue2: 
great pictures too. Looks like you live in a cool place. I'd love to have one of those wheel tracktors! Way out of my price range though.

----------


## raklet

> Crazy dream! getting molested.
> great pictures too. Looks like you live in a cool place. I'd love to have one of those wheel tracktors! Way out of my price range though.



Thanks!  It is a cool place.

Get a smaller wheel tractor - like this one:



You could probably get a used one for around 15K.  Add a loader and a scraper and you have a perfect little snow mover.


If anyone is interested, here is a size comparison that shows how big the BIG wheel tractors are:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I don't mind. Its just fodder for my dreams!



 ::lol::  ha ha, fodder!

OK, I'm going to quite appalling everyone with my ignorance.  Please ignore any farm or agricultural product-related comments made previously by me. :Oops: 

So, raklet...did the REM rebound do any good for you? :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> OK, I'm going to quite appalling everyone with my ignorance. Please ignore any farm or agricultural product-related comments made previously by me.



Don't worry about it!  I thought your comments were cute and made me like you all the better for it.   ::hug:: 






> So, raklet...did the REM rebound do any good for you?



Bah, nothing.  The next night I went to bed at 10:00 p.m. and it seemed I was waking up at 7:00 a.m. before my head even hit the pillow.  Yesterday, I took two naps (hour each) both of which yielded nothing.  Last night I finally had a short dream (dream to follow), but nothing substantial.

----------


## raklet

*Racing for Blondies*

Dec 19, 2007.  3:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream

Last night I watched Throwdown with Bobby Flay and 2 Fast 2 Furious before going to bed.  In Throwdown, Bobby was making blondies (a type of brownie).


I dreamed that I was making blondies and came up with a fabulous recipe.  It was so good as to be marketable.  I realized that people would want to bring fast cars and race against each other to win my blondies.  I needed a facility to make my blondies and to race the cars.  I dreamed in my dream of an ultra-modern facility and saw the face and name of a businessman.  When I awoke from my dream (in the dream) I drew up some plans for the facility and made an appointment with the businessman.  When I showed him my plans, he became angry and wanted to know how I got them.  He pulled out an exact set of plans and said that he had been planning this facility for months, but it was top secret.  He wanted to know who told me about them.  I explained to him about making blondies, racing cars, and my dream of the building.  He was incredulous that I had come up with this on my own, but accepted it.  I told him that I wanted to go into business with him.  My leverage was having his plans.  If he didn't want to deal with me, I would release the secret facility plans to the public and his plans would be ruined.  We became partners.  Apparently I'm not a very good businessman because I only negotiated a payment of $110 / month as my share in the business venture.

----------


## Sara

> I dreamed that I was making blondies and came up with a fabulous recipe.  It was so good as to be marketable.  I realized that people would want to bring fast cars and race against each other to win my blondies.  I needed a facility to make my blondies and to race the cars.



Good that you included what 'blondies' are, cause otherwise I was thinking you were making blonde women, hehe.





> I dreamed in my dream of an ultra-modern facility and saw the face and name of a businessman.  When I awoke from my dream (in the dream)



I think it's so cool how that happens... having a dream within a dream. (sounds so 'matrix like')





> My leverage was having his plans.  If he didn't want to deal with me, I would release the secret facility plans to the public and his plans would be ruined.  We became partners.  Apparently I'm not a very good businessman because I only negotiated a payment of $110 / month as my share in the business venture.



Hahaha, not a very good business man indeed  :smiley:  But hey, it was just dream-money  :;-): .

Good to see you got your recall back, it was a funny dream to read  :smiley: 

And nice pics of those tractors! You own a lot of equipment  ::bowdown::

----------


## Burned up

> Good that you included what 'blondies' are, cause otherwise I was thinking you were making blonde women, hehe.



Same here.  I don't know anything about the programmes he was watching either so can I assume they're about sex and violence?  :wink2: 





> I think it's so cool how that happens... having a dream within a dream. (sounds so 'matrix like')
> 
> 
> Hahaha, not a very good business man indeed  But hey, it was just dream-money .
> 
> Good to see you got your recall back, it was a funny dream to read 
> 
> And nice pics of those tractors! You own a lot of equipment



He has some very large equipment which I guess impresses the local women  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> He has some very large equipment which I guess impresses the local women



Just my wife!  :wink2:

----------


## bro

> He has some very large equipment which I guess impresses the local women



 ::lol:: ...Bu! fantastic!l ::D:

----------


## bro

Ah, a strange and unique dream, but funny. The idea for the facility was brilliant, folks racing exotic cars for your delicious "blondies" (I also thought you might have meant blonde women). And a dream within a dream..can get complicated, eh? Next time you get lucid, go back and get a bigger share of that dream money..you deserve it. :tongue2: 





> He has some very large equipment which I guess impresses the local women



 ::lol:: ...Bu! fantastic!l ::D:

----------


## mark

> Good that you included what 'blondies' are, cause otherwise I was thinking you were making blonde women, hehe.



is it a surprise I thought he was talking about blond women to ha ha :tongue2: 

mad dream man! it would have been cool to be influenced by 2 fast 2 furious lol.

ha ha I laughed at the $110 part lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha I laughed at the $110 part lol



Geek that I am I started think what 110 could mean.

----------


## raklet

> Geek that I am I started think what 110 could mean.



Let's hear it.

----------


## Moonbeam

Am I the only one who knows what blondies are?  I may not know my farm stuff, but I know my sweets!  





> Apparently I'm not a very good businessman because I only negotiated a payment of $110 / month as my share in the business venture.



You may not be a good businessman, but you sure are a good complex-dream teller.  That was seriously intricate!

----------


## Caradon

Great dream! I didn't know what Blondie's were either. You better not give up the farm with only getting 110 a month lol.

----------


## raklet

> You may not be a good businessman, but you sure are a good complex-dream teller.  That was seriously intricate!



Aww,thanks.  You are a sweetheart.  ::hug:: 





> Great dream! I didn't know what Blondie's were either. You better not give up the farm with only getting 110 a month lol.



LOL.  Some months, $110 would be better than the farm, but for the most part you are right - better not give up the farm.  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Burned up  
> Geek that I am I started think what 110 could mean. 
> 
> Let's hear it.



I said I started, not finished!

All sorts of maths came through me - mainly based around the numbers 10 and 11 (not surprisingly).  The idea also of "giving 110%" - is that a phrase used in your parts?  It means "working very hard" round here.

----------


## raklet

> I said I started, not finished!
> 
> All sorts of maths came through me - mainly based around the numbers 10 and 11 (not surprisingly).  The idea also of "giving 110%" - is that a phrase used in your parts?  It means "working very hard" round here.



Yes, 110% is used in the same context.  That one rings a bell with me.

----------


## raklet

*Scavenger Hunt*

Dec 20, 2007.  6:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I start off in a call center.  I am talking to one of the technicians who is working on computers.  It looks like he is doing some kind of system restore.  A lady walks up to him and asks him what he thinks of the demo computers.  I look and see that the computers are Compaqs.  He tells the lady he is not sure and continues to work on the computers.  When she turns her back I start making faces at him and pointing at the computers.  I stick my tongue out and point my thumb down and make a gagging motion with my finger - all the while motioning towards the computers.  I keep the lady in my peripheral vision and quickly stop my activities when I glimpse her starting to turn back around.

Everyone starts to exit the building for lunch.  I don't actually work at the this place and don't know anybody, so I feel a little lonely that I am going to be left behind.  A woman comes up to me and asks if I would like to join her for lunch.  She seems to know me and is friendly enough, so I agree.  We get into her pickup and then sit there.  I ask her when we are going to leave.  She says that she is waiting for a couple of exchange students whose names are Carlos and Caleb from Mexico.  Two boys show up and crowd into the front seat with us.  I greet them in English and the atmosphere seems suddenly cold in the pickup.  I ask the woman what the matter is.  She tells me that Caleb is a girl and that I greeted him as a boy.  I look at both of the students, but can't really tell which is a boy and which is a girl.  They both look very young and still have the androgynous look of pre-pubescence.  I am pondering how I should address them when one of them starts speaking.  She is speaking in what is definitely a female voice.  My woman friend is talking to them in Spanish and tells them they should forgive me for being a dull American that really doesn't understand "Mexican" (meaning the language).  I do speak Spanish (IRL) and decide that perhaps I should speak in Spanish as well to avoid any further confusion.  I address the two students in Spanish and they are immediately very pleased to see that I speak and understand their native tongue.  I start at the beginning and ask them for their names.  The girl tells me that her name is "Kah lave" (literal pronunciation).  I feel confusion because I thought the girls name was Caleb ("Kay leb").  I ask the woman about this and she explains that is the way Caleb is pronounced in Spanish.  Everyone calls the girl "Kay leb" because they can't pronounce the name the way it should be pronounced in Spanish "Kah lave".  I examine the word in my head and realize that if the English spelling Caleb were literally pronounced following Spanish pronunciation guidelines that it really would sound something like "Kah lave".  With all of that settled, we happily drive off to eat lunch.

Another dream maybe (but seems to be part of the first)?

We arrive at our lunch destination and are told that we are going to be sent on a scavenger hunt.  It is a three day event in which we must find our way through a large building that is a complex maze of multiple stories and many rooms.  Along the way, we must collect three relics.  The first team to arrive at the finish with their relics will be the winner.  The Spanish exchange students have disappeared, but my woman friend and I are dressed in Patagonia hiking parkas, hiking shorts, and hiking boots.  There are hundreds of people waiting to participate in the event.  The buzzer sounds and we set off.  We wade through a creek and start up a set of stairs.....no recall...... and now my woman friend is sleeping (end of first day maybe?)  I glance at her briefly and then decide to leave her behind.  I continue on my journey.  I have gone up several levels and am standing in a crowded hallway.  A team has arrived at a door and are excited to go through it.  They have already collected their three relics and have found the way out.  They open the door to go through, but are told that they must wait until day three.  No team can go down until the third day.  They are unhappy with this ruling and decide to see if they can find another way out.  They open another door and find a narrow abandoned stairway behind it.  They believe this will take them to the finish and disappear down the stairs.  

I decided that I certainly haven't won the race, but don't really care.  I'm just having a good time wandering around and I still want to collect my three relics.  I come upon a room that many people are waiting outside of.  They are there to collect Presidential Walking Sticks (a relic).  The room is only enclosed on three sides with the hallway side being completely open.  I can see the whole room clearly.  The walls are paneled in knotted wood and the furniture is made of unfinished pine.  The room has a warm, inviting, and rustic feel to it.  Inside the room is President Bush.  He is holding a beautifully carved wooden walking stick with a shepherd's crook on one end.  He announces that he is ready to give out walking sticks and brings out several more wooden sticks, though none nearly as beautiful as the first.  I am one of the first to enter the room, but feel guilty at having pushed my way to the front, when I was one of the last to arrive.  I don't immediately grab a walking stick and let others come and take all of the wooden ones.  The walking sticks are gone, but there are still many people left that want one.  President Bush says that he has a few more sticks and throws them down on the floor.  I don't hesitate this time and grab the first one.  It is an aluminum hiking pole with a bronze paint finish.  The top of the shaft has a 90 degree curve with the horizontal portion covered in soft neoprene foam.  Towards the bottom of the shaft, there is a bend that angles the pole off at 45 degrees for a short ways and then bends back down to vertical where the end is tipped in a non-slip durable rubber cap.  In all reality, the stick looks very much like those walking canes used by old people.  The only difference is it is much bigger, six feet long in fact.

I walk off with my stick, satisfied that I have collected a relic.  I go explore other rooms to see if I can find another relic.  Many of the rooms are designed as temptations or diversions that will keep teams from reaching their goal.  

One of the rooms has a large hot tub in it.  I am very tired from my journey, so I decide to take a dip.  I take all of my clothes off except my shorts and my socks.  I hold onto my walking stick and jump into the hot tub.  It is more like a small pool with the end that I jumped into being very deep.  I relax in the hot water and chat briefly with some other people in the tub.  Then I find myself back exploring again.  I enter a room that is dimly lit with the darkness frequently cut by flashing strobes.  I can see people dancing and talking while loud pulsing music plays.  There is a raised platform in the middle of the room.  Women dressed in white "barely there" clothing are seductively dancing around the platform.  There are plenty of exposed legs, even more cleavage, and I get the occasional glimpse of bare buttocks as they shake and shimmy their way around the dais.  A woman, that I recognize as a childhood acquaintance SB, approaches and identifies herself as a greeter.  She is very friendly and encourages me to follow her into the room.  I get a bad feeling about this and realize that the room is a trap.  The dancing women act as bait, but once inside the room the "prey" aren't allowed anywhere near the dancing women and it is impossible to get back out.  Those that enter will be stuck in dancing hell forever - forced to dance for eternity and never able to taste the "fruit" that lured them in the first place.  I politely refuse to follow the greeter and start to back out of the entrance.  The greeter tries to grab me and pull me into the room, but I move back quickly.  She follows me out into the lobby and lowers her voice to a vehement whisper.  "Please, take me with you.  Get me out of this place.  All you have to do is rescue four chickens and it will break me free."  She points to some chickens wandering near the walls inside the dance room.  The soft hearted side of me ponders this for a second and seriously thinks about trying to help.  While pondering this I glimpse a furtive smile play across the greeters face for just a fraction of a second.  This is enough to convince me that she is playing a con game.  I flatly refuse to help her and walk off.  

I encounter my woman friend from the call center again.  She is very angry with me.  She claims that I stole one of her relics while she was sleeping and wants her "re-inflatable teapot" back.  I tell her that I have no idea what she is talking about.  She places her hand on mine and I have a flashback.  I see her laying down to sleep (back where I left her).  Her hiking parka is light purple with dark purple accents.  It is not a Patagonia, rather it is embroidered with the word "Rebo".  I see other embroidered writing on the parka that recounts a story.  "You are very tired.  He helps you lay down.  His hand lingers on yours and then he brushes your hair back from your face and smiles at you with a trusting and affectionate smile.  You fall asleep.  He opens your backpack and removes the teapot.  He is gone."  I come out of the flashback and tell her that the "He" in the writing is not me.  She believes me and I agree to help her find who took the teapot.

We come to another area of the building and see a team that is running wildly from a room, to a bathroom, to another room, and back again.  We wonder what they are doing and then see a sign on the wall with a cryptic message.  It says that a relic can be found by running to these various rooms and performing certain actions.  Only one team can go at a time, so we sit and watch what is happening.  Suddenly, two teenage boys burst out of the bathroom.  They are don't have any shirts on and I instinctively know they are the ones that stole my friends teapot.  I motion for her to follow me and we set off after the boys.  They enter a room where their team's stuff is sitting around on the floor while the team does the activity.  I see the boys look in a sack and say "yep it is still there".  As soon as they turn the backs, I grab the sack and run.  The boys see us grab it and start to chase after us.  I give the sack to my woman friend and tell her to run to the finish.  "I can't!  I only have two relics!" she says.  "Trust me!  Just go!" I shout.  I give her a rough shove and slip a third relic into her backpack (I don't know where I got it).  She is unaware that I put the relic in her pack, but I desperately want her to finish well.  I don't know what will happen to me, but I want her to succeed.  She disappears and the boys are coming................

----------


## AURON

WOW nice recall on that dream Raklet! That must have lasted a long time, and it was a good read to boot.

----------


## raklet

> WOW nice recall on that dream Raklet! That must have lasted a long time, and it was a good read to boot.



Thank you!

----------


## mark

cool dream man! and totally brilliant recall lol

perhaps you could give some tips  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> cool dream man! and totally brilliant recall lol
> 
> perhaps you could give some tips



Crap, I wish I could.  The detail of recall seems hit and miss for me.  Some nights it is very little, other nights it is epic - problem is I haven't really seen any correlating events that I could attribute to it.  I try and look at all the surrounding factors (amount of sleep, physical factors, feeling of well being, intimacy, etc) but nothing stands out.  Perhaps I need to formally keep track of all those things in my DJ and compile a chart (like LaBerge suggests for Dream Signs) hmmmmm.

----------


## bro

Wow..that is an epic Raklet. Amazing recall as well. Spanish does come in handy, eh? :p. That whole game in the complex sounded very fun...creepy with the luring and bait (seductresses) (I've seen that concept in a few movies) and a few random bits but on the whole it seemed very engrossing and deep. Ah, a hot tub..that sounded nice. I Have to admit, the woman from the call center made me laugh..she was a bit deluded and silly. And then the chase for the errr--inflatable tea-pot..how worth it :wink2: 

Great stuff Raklet!

----------


## The Cusp

Great dream.  I love the scantily clad Sirens trying to seduce your with their shimmy shakes.  And trying to get you to chase chickens is classic.  Too bad you didn't fall for it.  That would have been hilarious!

----------


## Moonbeam

> When she turns her back I start making faces at him and pointing at the computers. I stick my tongue out and point my thumb down and make a gagging motion with my finger - all the while motioning towards the computers. I keep the lady in my peripheral vision and quickly stop my activities when I glimpse her starting to turn back around.



 ::lol::  That's what I feel like doing a lot of times.





> The room is only enclosed on three sides with the hallway side being completely open. I can see the whole room clearly. The walls are paneled in knotted wood and the furniture is made of unfinished pine. The room has a warm, inviting, and rustic feel to it........I don't hesitate this time and grab the first one. It is an aluminum hiking pole with a bronze paint finish. The top of the shaft has a 90 degree curve with the horizontal portion covered in soft neoprene foam. Towards the bottom of the shaft, there is a bend that angles the pole off at 45 degrees for a short ways and then bends back down to vertical where the end is tipped in a non-slip durable rubber cap. In all reality, the stick looks very much like those walking canes used by old people. The only difference is it is much bigger, six feet long in fact.



You have some amazing recall for detail; it's almost like a photographic memory.  Sometimes I think my dreams have a lot of detail like that, other times not, but trying to get it all down would be very hard.   





> I take all of my clothes off except my shorts and my socks. I hold onto my walking stick and jump into the hot tub.



No comment.  ::lol::  





> Those that enter will be stuck in dancing hell forever - forced to dance for eternity and never able to taste the "fruit" that lured them in the first place. I politely refuse to follow the greeter and start to back out of the entrance.



You are too kind to those who want to steal your soul.  ::lol::  





> I see other embroidered writing on the parka that recounts a story. "You are very tired. He helps you lay down. His hand lingers on yours and then he brushes your hair back from your face and smiles at you with a trusting and affectionate smile. You fall asleep. He opens your backpack and removes the teapot. He is gone." I come out of the flashback and tell her that the "He" in the writing is not me. She believes me and I agree to help her find who took the teapot.



Wow.  That's quite a coat.  This is a very strange dream.





> "Trust me! Just go!" I shout. I give her a rough shove and slip a third relic into her backpack (I don't know where I got it). She is unaware that I put the relic in her pack, but I desperately want her to finish well. I don't know what will happen to me, but I want her to succeed. She disappears and the boys are coming................



I wonder what the longest dream ever recorded is.  This has got to be in the top two or three.

raklet, I'm impressed. :bravo:

----------


## raklet

Thanks all for your comments.  Very kind.  I'm glad the length of the dream didn't scare you off from reading it.  ::D: 





> You have some amazing recall for detail; it's almost like a photographic memory. Sometimes I think my dreams have a lot of detail like that, other times not, but trying to get it all down would be very hard.



A general question for everyone.  Do you think that ability to memorize IRL has an impact on ability to recall dreams?  I certainly don't have a photographic memory, but I am pretty good at memorization IRL.  My process for memorizing IRL is to take a set of items and repeat them over and over and over until they are stuck in my head.  Yet I don't experience this same process in my dreams.  I don't find myself repeating them over and over while dreaming, nor do I do so when I wake up.  Many times, in fact, I wake up with a fragment or even a blank.  Something will trigger a memory and I start writing.  As I write, the memories come back and flow out of me.  But, what causes it?  Do the rigors of memorization training IRL have an impact on the subconscious that allows it to store and recall dreams or is it something else entirely?  If the subconscious can be trained to store and recall dreams in great detail, can the same process be applied to real life - making memorization easier?  If so, how?





> I wonder what the longest dream ever recorded is.  This has got to be in the top two or three.
> 
> raklet, I'm impressed. :bravo:



Very kind to say, but I'm not sure I'm in the top two or three.  There has to be longer ones out there than that.

----------


## AURON

nah...I think RL recall is different.  Well at least it is to me.  Honestly I can be totaly drunk and remember how ugly that chick was from last night, but if I dreamnt it, I would have to see something that would trigger parts of my recall sometimes.

I would say on a average my regular memeory is way better than my dream recall since I can probably write down what happened through out the entire day as opposed to the last 8 hours....which is really only a couple of hourse of REM.

----------


## Burned up

> Thanks all for your comments.  Very kind.  I'm glad the length of the dream didn't scare you off from reading it. 
> 
> 
> 
> A general question for everyone.  Do you think that ability to memorize IRL has an impact on ability to recall dreams?  I certainly don't have a photographic memory, but I am pretty good at memorization IRL.  My process for memorizing IRL is to take a set of items and repeat them over and over and over until they are stuck in my head.  Yet I don't experience this same process in my dreams.  I don't find myself repeating them over and over while dreaming, nor do I do so when I wake up.  Many times, in fact, I wake up with a fragment or even a blank.  Something will trigger a memory and I start writing.  As I write, the memories come back and flow out of me.  But, what causes it?  Do the rigors of memorization training IRL have an impact on the subconscious that allows it to store and recall dreams or is it something else entirely?  If the subconscious can be trained to store and recall dreams in great detail, can the same process be applied to real life - making memorization easier?  If so, how?



It seems to be a different sort of memorising.  Like the more you try with dreams the harder it gets.  It's more about being aware - bringing unconscious to conscious.  OTOH the type of memorising we have to do to get through an exam means finding ways of remembering information.

It's a good question, Raklet, and my feeling is that people with a less complicated life will have better recall, as they're more in tune with their processes etc.

----------


## bro

I agree with Burned Up...saying it's a different sort of memory, one that gets more stubborn as you try harder. There's definetely a different feel to remembering something "drilled" into your head during waking hours, and having a dream come flowing back to you as you put pen to paper...it's an amazing thing.

Hmm, can the SC be trained with memorization? I don't really think so...seems to be a separate process entirely. Perhaps you can speak with your SC in your nex LD and ask it?

----------


## raklet

*Richard N. Rattus*

Dec 22, 2007.  2:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

Hi.  My name is Richard N. Rattus.  I'm a friendly sort of guy, have a voracious appetite, am covered in brown fur, and stand about 10 inches tall.  That's right, I am a rat - Richie Rat as my friends call me.  My mom really hates that name.  She wishes I would go by my proper title - Prince Richard.  You see, I really am the prince in the Brown Clan, but I'm not sure I like being a prince.  Sometimes I just wish I could be a normal guy - perhaps my life would be less complicated and I wouldn't have as many hard decisions to make.  So far, being a prince has caused me a lot of problems - mostly due to girls and expectations of marriage.  Let me explain.

Not long ago I dated Mary Beth from Green Clan.  Put bluntly, she was rather ugly for a princess.  She was much too skinny (underfed in my opinion) with sparse lackluster fur.  When she smiled, she about blinded me.  Gads! her teeth weren't nearly long enough or yellow enough to be a proper rat.  Despite her, uhm, visual shortcomings, I was obligated to go out with Mary Beth a few times.  Perhaps it wouldn't have been so bad if she had been nice to me, but we didn't get along that well either (there have always been hushed rumors that she is half shrew - the illegitimate product of a parental dalliance).

Jenny is my current girlfriend.  She's from Blue Clan and man is she hot - every rat's dream come true.  

What's the problem with this scenario you say?  Well, my grandmother came to me a few days ago and told me that she had seen a vision.  An important vision that she needed to share with me.  She reached out and took my paws in hers.  Immediately, my mind shifted, as if seeing in a dream.

A large castle tower appeared.  It was made of rough cut stone, grey and weathered.  It rose to incredible heights and was topped with a blue roof.  The roof had the emblem of a skull and cross bones on it - run through with a sword.  The following poem was written on the wall.

	Death and destruction
	Pestilence will come.
	Dark days are nigh,
	Full of fear and dread,
	If to Blue you are wed.


Then the roof on the castle tower changed to green.  It was emblazoned with an eagle clutching a cornucopia.  The poem shifted.

	Health and wealth,
	Prosperity abounds.
	With joy the people sing,
	When you unite with Green.


*Dream fragments*

Dec 22, 2007.  6:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

Cops, cars, chases, buffet, a dessert made of clams and whip cream.


*Shift Change*

Dec 22, 2007.  7:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I drove to downtown Salt Lake and parked in a parking garage.  I got out and walked up to the University hotel.  I found some of my friends and asked them if they were ready to go rollerblading.  "Nah, man.  Not today.  I got things to do.  Let's chill tomorrow, ok."  Disappointed that I couldn't go skating, I entered the hotel.  There was a dance going in the ballroom.  I felt disappointed that I didn't have a date.  With nothing else to do, I decided that I should just go ask the shift supervisor if I could work an extra shift.  I entered his office, but before I could ask him about extra work, he told me there had been a change in shift schedules.  I asked him if I was on the schedule to be changed from days to nights.  He told me he was not at liberty to say and that an email would come out in a couple of hours announcing the changes.  I had a strong feeling that I was going to be changed to nights and that I would be called in to work that very day (in about four hours).  I begged him to tell me if I was going to nights.  I told him that I had an hour commute to my house and that I didn't want to drive home just to be called back in.  I would prefer to know in advance so that I could stay in town if I really was going to work nights.  Despite my pleadings, he refused to tell me anything.  I left the hotel in an angry mood and headed back to the car park.  On the way, I passed a red Dodge pickup that was outfitted for the Salt Lake Fire Department.  It was parked outside a large rollup door (big enough for a semi truck to enter).  The door opened as I was walking by.  I looked inside and could see a large wash bay.  The pickup was being readied for washing.  I also passed a blue Dodge pickup.  When I got to the corner, I had to stop and wait for the streetlight to change.  There were multiple lanes of traffic with many large semi trucks coming and going. Traffic was busy enough that I didn't dare run across the street until the pedestrian light told me that it was safe to go.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Richard N. Rattus*



You should write that one up as a slightly disturbing children's story.  With illustrations.  And an ending--blue or green?

----------


## raklet

> You should write that one up as a slightly disturbing children's story.  With illustrations.  And an ending--blue or green?



Nice compliment.  Thanks.  I don't know how it ended.  The poem was the last thing of the dream.  I'd have to make something - but then it probably wouldn't be near as good.  Funny thing that, I'm not very creative in waking life (I'm more of a left brained logical sort) but my dreams have revealed to me another side of my self.  In school, I always hated creative writing class, literature, arts, etc.  I sucked at all of them.  But journalling my dreams...I love it.  There is a creative side there and I don't have to work to invent it, it just comes out of me!

----------


## Moonbeam

Same here.  I don't know how the brain comes up with some of that stuff.  Too bad it wastes it on dreams that no one else can see.

Oh well, we can share them here I guess.

----------


## mark

man that first dream is incredible!

At first I thought you were giving us an example of a poem/story you liked! wow i am really impressed with your creativity its brilliant.  :smiley: 

I say one for the dream gallery

----------


## raklet

> I say one for the dream gallery



Huh?

----------


## mark

oh lol its a forum just below the dream journal section were people get to post a dream they think means alot, you can post 4 per month and people get the chance to comment on just that dream

----------


## raklet

> oh lol its a forum just below the dream journal section were people get to post a dream they think means alot, you can post 4 per month and people get the chance to comment on just that dream



Cool.  Thanks.  I'll check it out.

----------


## Sara

> *Richard N. Rattus*



 ::shock::  you dreamed that whole story??
And you could remember that poem??

WOW! 
I'm very impressed.
Liked the story very much (well, I do like rats, so you had my interest right from the start  :wink2:  )

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, I agree with the above comments. At first I was like, Huh? this is a dream? pretty amazing you remembered that word for word.

And yeah, the dream gallery is where you can post you four favorite dreams from the month. It's kind of cool. It's another good motivation to get Lucid, and do something cool.

----------


## raklet

:shy: (need emoticon)

Thanks to all for the comments on my rat dream.  I suddenly feel bashful at everyone being so complimentary.  But it makes me feel good too!  Thanks!

----------


## raklet

*Dream Peeing*

Dec 25, 2007.  9:00 a.m.  A lucid dream.

A dream about peeing.  Unique for me because it is the first time I have ever done this in my dreams!  Thanks MB and Sara, I'm sure you were my inspiration.  :wink2: 

Recall has been poor these last few days due to little sleep and the many demands of the Holidays, but after opening presents on Christmas morning I went back to bed for a nap.  I dreamed that I had to pee.  I entered a stall and started to go without bothering to close the door.  A man walked by and told me how impolite I was for not closing the door.  I didn't care or feel embarrassed in the least, but I did wonder why I was peeing in a dream - upon which I realized I was dreaming.  Then my kids came knocking on the door.  "Dad, open this, fix that, help with this."

----------


## mark

thats funny I had a dream about peeing to and also kind of in the open but my reaction was not so friendly lol  ::?: 

ha ha it must have been hectic for you with four kids, bet they were loving it though  :smiley:  did everything go well?

also had a small dream about you last night

----------


## Moonbeam

> I did wonder why I was peeing in a dream - upon which I realized I was dreaming. Then my kids came knocking on the door. "Dad, open this, fix that, help with this."



It seems like that happens to everyone eventually--but I think I've yet to see it turn into a good lucid, so maybe it didn't matter that you got woke up.  I think it's because we need to pee IRL.

How insightful of me.  ::roll::

----------


## raklet

> thats funny I had a dream about peeing to and also kind of in the open but my reaction was not so friendly lol 
> 
> ha ha it must have been hectic for you with four kids, bet they were loving it though  did everything go well?
> 
> also had a small dream about you last night



Yes, the kids loved it.  Everything went very well.  How about for you?

Can't wait to hear the dream about me (I saunter over to Mark's Journal).





> It seems like that happens to everyone eventually--but I think I've yet to see it turn into a good lucid, so maybe it didn't matter that you got woke up.  I think it's because we need to pee IRL.
> 
> How insightful of me.



I wish I hadn't been woken up.  :Mad:  I _did not_ have to pee when I woke up, so I might have got a good lucid out of it.  But hey, even if I did wet myself IRL I wouldn't know it until I woke up (due to SP) and wouldn't that be worth getting a good lucid from?   ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> But hey, even if I did wet myself IRL I wouldn't know it until I woke up (due to SP) and wouldn't that be worth getting a good lucid from?



Your wife might have something to say about that.  ::?:

----------


## Sara

> A dream about peeing.  Unique for me because it is the first time I have ever done this in my dreams!  Thanks MB and Sara, I'm sure you were my inspiration.



 ::roll::  hmm, I'd rather be the inspiration for something else than peeing  ::chuckle:: 





> I didn't care or feel embarrassed in the least, but I did wonder why I was peeing in a dream - upon which I realized I was dreaming.  Then my kids came knocking on the door.  "Dad, open this, fix that, help with this."



Owww, annoying kids, hahaha. And you have 4 of them, lol  ::D: 





> thats funny I had a dream about peeing to and also kind of in the open but my reaction was not so friendly lol



There is pee all over DV!  ::mrgreen:: 





> also had a small dream about you last night







> Can't wait to hear the dream about me (I saunter over to Mark's Journal).



Haha, wouldn't be too eager to read that  ::D: 






> I wish I hadn't been woken up.  I did not have to pee when I woke up, so I might have got a good lucid out of it.  But hey, even if I did wet myself IRL I wouldn't know it until I woke up (due to SP) and wouldn't that be worth getting a good lucid from?



Good question  ::D: 
But usually, when I pee in a dream (even in a lucid) I don't need to IRL.
Just give it a try, peeing is mostly a symbol for something else in your subcon, so not related to real peeing.





> Your wife might have something to say about that.



LOL

My BF read this while I was replying and he would definitely NOT be happy with that  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

> Your wife might have something to say about that.



LOL, I forgot about her.  I think you have a point there.  ::D:

----------


## raklet

*Epic Pirate Ship Dream*

Dec 26, 2007.  3:30 a.m.  A lucid dream.



Unfortunate that I lost most of this dream.  I know that this was a lengthy dream with lots of detail, but upon waking I only remembered the last little bit of it.

Our ship had survived an attack.  I was in the crow's nest acting as lookout.  I saw a ship on the horizon and pulled out my telescope to get a better view of it.  The ship was a small, quick boat with a single mast of sails.  A flag was flying from the top of the mast.  It was a blue flag with a red trimmed border.  The flag had a picture of a goat skull with horns.  The image was positioned diagonally on the flag from top left to bottom right.  I notified the captain of the ship and asked him what it meant.  He said that it was a warning ship that let others know of a recent pirate attack (ours apparently).  The red trim on the flag was the indicator of attack, the goat skull indicated the attacking party, and the blue background told the approximate location the attacker was last seen.  I went back to watching the ship through my telescope.  The ship was sailing back and forth in a straight line perpendicular to my own ship.  While watching, I suddenly saw a skeleton jump overboard from the warning ship and disappear into the water.  I knew there were two reasons for a skeleton to be jumping overboard.  One, I was dreaming.  Two, the warning ship was a pirate in disguise and it was preparing another attack against us.  I kept an eye on the water were the skeleton disappeared.  I could see his skull and eye sockets surface from time to time like a crocodile hiding in the water.  At the same time, I became aware of my wife's breathing.  It disturbed my dream to the point that I lost it.  I became more awake and could feel my body tingling and vibrating with a very pleasant physical sensation.  I enjoyed that feeling and tried to use it to slip back into the dream, but I couldn't get past the external noises (breathing). 

I got up and went to the bathroom, put in ear plugs, and went back to bed.  I tried WILDing.  I slipped right back into the vibrating tingling sensation and saw some faint HI, but I didn't fall back to sleep or slip into a dream.  I spent an hour trying this before getting up to write it down.  I'm not upset about that though.  Many people claim that failed WILDs leave them feeling tired and they wasted their night, but I have always found that even if the WILD fails, my body still gets to a point where it is resting during the WILD that leaves me feeling fine about my sleep.  Tonight was a bonus hour for me as I got to enjoy that strong pleasant physical sensation while I was resting!

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Epic Pirate Ship Dream*





Hey I dreamed of a ship last night too!  But I didn't get lucid.





> I knew there were two reasons for a skeleton to be jumping overboard. One, I was dreaming. Two, the warning ship was a pirate in disguise and it was preparing another attack against us.





One or the other!  ::lol:: 





> I kept an eye on the water were the skeleton disappeared. I could see his skull and eye sockets surface from time to time like a crocodile hiding in the water.



That's a strange image.  Were you watching a movie that inspired this dream?





> I have always found that even if the WILD fails, my body still gets to a point where it is resting during the WILD that leaves me feeling fine about my sleep. Tonight was a bonus hour for me as I got to enjoy that strong pleasant physical sensation while I was resting!



That's cool.  I wish I could WILD.  Maybe I'll go back to bed now and try like you did, I didn't get a lot of sleep anyway.

----------


## mark

he he nice one on the lucid mate! pirates are great!

I love the dream logic to that one all the details in the flag were great

----------


## raklet

> Hey I dreamed of a ship last night too!  But I didn't get lucid.



Maybe we were mates on the same boat!






> That's a strange image.  Were you watching a movie that inspired this dream?



No, that's the strange thing.  I haven't seen any pirate movies or read an pirate books for a while.





> That's cool.  I wish I could WILD.  Maybe I'll go back to bed now and try like you did, I didn't get a lot of sleep anyway.



Well, I've never had a successful WILD yet, but I do have fun trying.  Best of luck to you if you give it a try.





> he he nice one on the lucid mate! pirates are great!
> 
> I love the dream logic to that one all the details in the flag were great



Thanks mark.  My vivid details aren't always that great, but the flag was something I am definitely sure of it.  It stood out above the rest of the dream, and I enjoyed that a lot.

----------


## raklet

*Crashing Dump Truck*

Dec 26, 2007.  6:15 a.m.  A lucid dream.

I was driving my old Chevy C50 dump truck.  I was headed north from my dad's house.  I had a passenger in the cab and AV was riding in the back of the truck.  We were going to pick up some old scrap on the farm.  I missed the corner where I was supposed to turn because the brakes didn't work on the truck.  I kept going straight in hopes of finding a hill that I could climb that would cause the truck to slow to a stop.  I climbed a slight incline but the truck didn't stop.  I turned a corner and started heading east along 400 south road.  I started to feel concerned because there is a steep down slope on 400 south.  The truck made it to the slope and started to go down.  It picked up speed and was going faster.  A loud bang came from the bed in back and then the whole truck tilted on its side.  It was still racing down the hill, but felt like it was going to break free and tip over at any second.  I got to the bottom of the hill and was now struggling to steer the truck.  The truck swerved to the right and then swung sharply left.  It shot off the road into the soft dirt of a field.  When the tires dug into the dirt, the truck slowed to a stop and then tipped over on its side.  I was concerned about AV riding in the back.  I got out of the truck and found him standing by the side of the truck.  I asked him if he was okay and he indicated that he was.  The passenger also got out and came to stand by us.  We decided to see what happened underneath the truck, so we pushed on it and it tipped the rest of the way over onto its top.  I could see that the drive line had snapped on the underneath side of the truck.  It was ripped from the truck and no longer there.  The hydraulic PTO pump was also broken and hanging off the undercarriage.  I could see the oil spilling out of the pump and the shattered gears inside.  

My stomach dropped as I realized I would have to call my dad and tell him the bad news.  I didn't want to face his wrath, or have to explain to him why I was so far from home, why the truck was tipped over, etc.  I was feeling fairly stressed out about this and pondering all my options (could I not call and pretend it didn't happen, should I lie about what happened, should I tell the truth, etc) when I realized that I was dreaming, and that none of it really happened.  I felt great relief that I didn't have to call my dad after all.

----------


## Moonbeam

Well I went back to bed and tried to do what you did but it didn't work.  ::?:  I can't do WBTB.  Maybe I'll try a nap-WILD later.





> when I realized that I was dreaming, and that none of it really happened. I felt great relief that I didn't have to call my dad after all.



That is always such a great feeling after a disasterous dream like that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Epic Pirate Ship Dream*



That was a pretty cool dream, Raklet. Too bad you didn't remember much more of it. I bet a huge pirate ship battle would be awesome, especially if you got lucid in the middle of it.  ::cooler::

----------


## mark

he he get in man another lucid wooohooo

yeah I agree with mb it is such a great feeling when you realise its all a dream  :smiley:  *flash backs of that bath dream  ::shock:: *

----------


## raklet

> That was a pretty cool dream, Raklet. Too bad you didn't remember much more of it. I bet a huge pirate ship battle would be awesome, especially if you got lucid in the middle of it.



Yeah, I was pretty upset that it vaporized so easily.  If I get lucid in one of those battles, I want to stuff myself in a cannon and go for a ride (like the monkey out of Pirates - At Worlds End)!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Cool another pirate dream. Good job noticing the skeleton as a dreamsign. You must have been pretty clear thinking for that.

Yeah, I bet that was a relief when you found out that you were dreaming and didn't have call your dad. I've had stuff like that happen too.

----------


## raklet

*Levitate Out of Bed*

Dec 27, 2007.  12:00 a.m.  A lucid dream

Before going to bed, I decided to add an intent to my waking thoughts - "If this were a dream, what would I change?"  I decided that I would want to levitate and float in the room.  While watching TV, I kept saying to myself "If this were a dream, I would levitate off the couch and float across the room".  Every time I said that phrase, I would do a reality check.  Once I went to bed I said "If this were a dream, I would levitate off my bed and float across the room." and did an RC.  I repeated this over and over until I fell asleep.

I started dreaming about my intent to levitate out of my bed.  I didn't actually realize my intent, but the thought was strongly there that I wished to do so.  I awoke at 12:00 a.m.  I immediately closed my eyes and relaxed back into sleep with my intent on my mind.  I re-entered my thought dream about wanting to levitate and could feel myself tingling as if something were about to happen, but then I was disturbed and awoke again at 12:15 a.m.

Unfortunately, I slept soundly through the rest of the night with no more recall.

----------


## raklet

> Yeah, I bet that was a relief when you found out that you were dreaming and didn't have call your dad. I've had stuff like that happen too.



Pheww, you have no idea.  I haven't felt that worried about anything in a long time.  It felt so real.  I was glad to learn it was dream.  Too bad the truck crashing sequence didn't induce fear - that's one of my best dreamsigns!

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool, you almost had it.  I think about floating a lot too; instead of doing external RC's, I look around and think, if it were a dream, where would I fly to?  Like to the top of a tree, or if it is inside to the top of the ceiling or a balcony or anything that is there.  Sometimes it almost seems like I could do it.  Too much time spent thinking about dreams, I guess!

----------


## mark

ah nice one on more lucid dreaming! wooohooo

Nice one on the dream re entery I find that hard to do  :smiley:

----------


## AURON

> *Levitate Out of Bed*
> 
> 
> but then I was disturbed and awoke again at 12:15 a.m.
> 
> Unfortunately, I slept soundly through the rest of the night with no more recall.







> Too bad the truck crashing sequence didn't induce fear - that's one of my best dreamsigns!




lol that sounds a lot like me.  I'll have dreams about odd crashes, but i've never really thought about it as a dream sign even though it has caused lucity once and a while....and yeah I had a VERY SHORT lucid the other day too...thats like getting to taste the frosting and never even getting a piece of the cake

----------


## Sara

I just read your crashing truck dream.
Man, that must have been scary!! A vehicle on the loose... My unstopable cars are nothing compared to that dream  ::D:  And then the worries of telling your dad, I can so much imagine that! A real *glad it was just a dream*

----------


## raklet

> thats like getting to taste the frosting and never even getting a piece of the cake



Sheesh, no doubt.

----------


## raklet

*Levitate Out of Bed*

Dec 27, 2007.  12:35 a.m.  A lucid dream

I wanted to levitate out of my bed, but couldn't figure out how to do it.  I awoke at 12:35 a.m.  I had a hard time going back to sleep after this.  The rest of the night was poor rest with too many busy thoughts running around for me to properly dream.  I felt worn out and grumpy by the time 5:00 a.m. came around.  I decided maybe that was a good time to try WILD.  I was able to relax, clear my thoughts, and get a pleasantly numb feeling, but was unable to enter a dream.  I remained like this for an hour and a half before giving it up.

----------


## Moonbeam

raklet, have you read Clairity's WILD tutorial?  She might have some good tips for you.

----------


## raklet

> raklet, have you read Clairity's WILD tutorial?  She might have some good tips for you.



Yes, several times (and all the others for that matter).  I just haven't figured out whats right for me yet.

----------


## mark

yeah I struggle alot with WILD, its finding the balance between being sleepy enough to fall asleep quickly and awake enough to not fall unconscious its hard...

but hey your better at it then me  ::D:   ::bowdown::

----------


## raklet

*Too Many Dreams*

Dec 29, 2007.  Various Times.  Lucid and non lucid dreams.


I had lots of dreams last night.  Most of them short dreams.  So many that I can't write them all down (they are all jumbled together anyway).  I know I had brief moments of lucidity throughout.  It would be nice to have a good solid dream to recall, but overall I had a good nights rest and I'm encouraged by my progress.

----------


## mark

its annoying when that happens. I sometimes get that when all the dreams get jumbled together.

----------


## Caradon

That happens to me a lot too. I just scribble a bunch of fast notes on it, in my paper journal when that happens.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> *Too Many Dreams*
> 
> Dec 29, 2007.  Various Times.  Lucid and non lucid dreams.
> 
> 
> I had lots of dreams last night.  Most of them short dreams.  So many that I can't write them all down (they are all jumbled together anyway).  I know I had brief moments of lucidity throughout.  It would be nice to have a good solid dream to recall, but overall I had a good nights rest and I'm encouraged by my progress.



Well it's good to have a good nights sleep after all.

----------


## raklet

> Well it's good to have a good nights sleep after all.




Hi, welcome to my journal.  Thanks for stopping in!

----------


## raklet

*Stop Theif!*

Dec 30, 2007.  3:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was at a train station about to board a train when I was somehow notified that my vehicle was being stolen.  I was a long way away from the vehicle, so I stole a motorcycle and sped out of the train station.  As I was leaving the train station I spun the tires and watched a cloud of exhaust being left behind.  I raced through the streets to a parking lot and saw a lone pickup sitting in the lot.  It was faded white covered in rust and dents.  It was an older model pickup of Japanese origin.  There was someone standing there with the door open.  They were taking parts off of it.  I raced up to the person and asked if he was stealing my car.  "Yes", he replied.  "Why do you keep stealing my stuff?" I asked.  "I can't help it.  It is an addiction of mine.  I find someone that is rich, steal from them, and then can't stop anymore.  I have to come back and keep stealing from them over and over again."  I continued to question him and came closer and as if to grab him.  We started to circle each other while talking and then spun faster and faster until I was shaken awake with an electric shock and feeling of SP.

----------


## Burned up

> *Stop Theif!*
> 
> Dec 30, 2007.  3:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I was at a train station about to board a train when I was somehow notified that my vehicle was being stolen.  I was a long way away from the vehicle, so I stole a motorcycle and sped out of the train station.  As I was leaving the train station I spun the tires and watched a cloud of exhaust being left behind.  I raced through the streets to a parking lot and saw a lone pickup sitting in the lot.  It was faded white covered in rust and dents.  It was an older model pickup of Japanese origin.  There was someone standing there with the door open.  They were taking parts off of it.  I raced up to the person and asked if he was stealing my car.  "Yes", he replied.  "Why do you keep stealing my stuff?" I asked.  "I can't help it.  It is an addiction of mine.  I find someone that is rich, steal from them, and then can't stop anymore.  I have to come back and keep stealing from them over and over again."  I continued to question him and came closer and as if to grab him.  We started to circle each other while talking and then spun faster and faster until I was shaken awake with an electric shock and feeling of SP.



That's an interesting conflict.  And an odd ending.  Like you didn't really want to fight him.

I though it was going to be about trains at first  ::lol::

----------


## raklet

> That's an interesting conflict.  And an odd ending.  Like you didn't really want to fight him.
> 
> I though it was going to be about trains at first



That's true.  I didn't want to.  Strange.  I should have wanted to beat the tar out of him!

----------


## raklet

*Dream Fragments*

Dec 31, 2007.  Non lucid dreams.

Wish I could remember more of these.  Oh well.


*Frag 1*
I enter a mechanics shop.  Men and women are there assembling motorcycle parts.  The parts are glossy red.  Pictures of naked women plaster all of the walls.  I avert my eyes because I don't enjoy seeing those things.  I think of my wife instead.  I wonder why the women in the shop aren't offended by the pictures and how they can stand to work in that environment.  I leave the shop by a different route than I entered it.  I wander through dark rooms full of dusty unused parts and poorly lit narrow corridors.  All of it is dusty, gloomy, and covered in cobwebs.

*Frag 2*
I'm at a farm.  Pigeons play a role but I can't remember what.  I see one pigeon wandering around outside eating corn.  There is corn spilled all over the ground. I think what a waste it is.  The outbuildings are stuffed full of wine bottles.  The wines are all different shades of red (from palest pink to deep maroons), prettily packaged, and tempting to drink.  I considering opening one to taste it, but then I resist because I have never drank alcohol in my life (IRL) and am not about to start.  I feel conflict over consideration of bending my principles and relief when I decide to stay true to myself.

*Frag 3*
I am a Wamphyr!  I steal my parent Wamphyr's heart because it will make me stronger than the rest of them and immune to them "drinking" my essence.

----------


## mark

> *Frag 1*



ah thats very nice of you to think of your wife there mate  ::D:  Did you tell her that? I bet whe would be happy if you did





> *Frag 2*



oohh all that wine mmmmm, well mate to be honest your not missing much by not drinking lol all you get from it is  feeling like crap the next day  ::roll::  





> *Frag 3*



 :boogie:  come on wamphryi!! ha ha glad to see you dreamed of that mate! thats class  ::bowdown::

----------


## raklet

> ah thats very nice of you to think of your wife there mate  Did you tell her that? I bet whe would be happy if you did
> 
> 
> 
> oohh all that wine mmmmm, well mate to be honest your not missing much by not drinking lol all you get from it is  feeling like crap the next day  
> 
> 
> 
>  come on wamphryi!! ha ha glad to see you dreamed of that mate! thats class



I told her.  She promised to "reward" me well for it!  :wink2: 

I figured you'd like the wamphryi dream.  I just finished book 1 and am now working on book 2.

----------


## Burned up

> *Dream Fragments*
> 
> Dec 31, 2007.  Non lucid dreams.
> 
> Wish I could remember more of these.  Oh well.



Oh yes.  I have nights like that too.  :Sad: 





> *Frag 1*
> I enter a mechanics shop.  Men and women are there assembling motorcycle parts.  The parts are glossy red.  Pictures of naked women plaster all of the walls.  I avert my eyes because I don't enjoy seeing those things.  I think of my wife instead.  I wonder why the women in the shop aren't offended by the pictures and how they can stand to work in that environment.  I leave the shop by a different route than I entered it.  I wander through dark rooms full of dusty unused parts and poorly lit narrow corridors.  All of it is dusty, gloomy, and covered in cobwebs.



Ha.  The cobwebs of your mind  :smiley: 





> *Frag 2*
> I'm at a farm.  Pigeons play a role but I can't remember what.  I see one pigeon wandering around outside eating corn.  There is corn spilled all over the ground. I think what a waste it is.  The outbuildings are stuffed full of wine bottles.  The wines are all different shades of red (from palest pink to deep maroons), prettily packaged, and tempting to drink.  I considering opening one to taste it, but then I resist because I have never drank alcohol in my life (IRL) and am not about to start.  I feel conflict over consideration of bending my principles and relief when I decide to stay true to myself.



Never drunk alcohol?  I'm impressed  ::bowdown::  .  What do you think would have happened if you had drunk from a bottle?





> *Frag 3*
> I am a Wamphyr!  I steal my parent Wamphyr's heart because it will make me stronger than the rest of them and immune to them "drinking" my essence.



Give up.  What's a Wamphyr?  Is it like a chav?   :smiley: 

Your three fragments are collectively sex, drugs and rock'n'roll  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Give up.  What's a Wamphyr?  Is it like a chav?



Wamphyri are vampires. Its from a series of books called necroscope. in the book there are different classes of vampire and Wamphryi are the highest class.

if that makes sense

----------


## mark

> I told her.  She promised to "reward" me well for it! 
> 
> I figured you'd like the wamphryi dream.  I just finished book 1 and am now working on book 2.



ha ha ha sweet mate  :wink2: 

Ah im glad you kept reading  :smiley:  what did you think of the book?

----------


## raklet

> Never drunk alcohol?  I'm impressed  .  What do you think would have happened if you had drunk from a bottle?
> 
> 
> Give up.  What's a Wamphyr?  Is it like a chav?  
> 
> Your three fragments are collectively sex, drugs and rock'n'roll



I think that if I drank from the bottle, my dream would take an emotional turn towards guilt and disgust.  I don't "feel" physical sensations in my dreams (not yet, but can it be developed?).  In writing down my dreams, I've learned for myself that my dreams only ever consist of thought, emotion, and imagery.  When I have conversations with DCs, I never "speak" or "hear" the words.  They are only thought.  I don't taste, touch, or smell either.  So, without tactile senses in my dreams, the only thing alcohol could have done to me is affect my thoughts (emotions) - I believe.

Wamphyr = vampire.  A creature from "The Necroscope Saga" by Brian Lumley.  Trying to think how I can offer a succint definition, but it is rather difficult.  You really have to just read the books to understand, I think.

----------


## raklet

> ha ha ha sweet mate 
> 
> Ah im glad you kept reading  what did you think of the book?



Too graphic for my taste in parts, but utterly fascinating in its concept and execution.  The Dragosani stories I found slow and uninteresting.  Couldn't get enough of Harry on the other hand.  Speaking to the dead, Mobius strips, time travel....awesome!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I don't "feel" physical sensations in my dreams (not yet, but can it be developed?).



When I had that dream recently about sitting in the car and drinking beer, I felt exactly as if I had drank three beers.  I thought later I should have emphasized that; that was probably the most interesting part about the dream.

----------


## Sara

Congrats on staying so true to your own beliefs! My subconscious can take a good example to yours  ::embarrassed:: 
Sweet remark of your wife  ::D: 

Ah, more necroscope influence... Must. read.. too...!

I totally agree with Moonbeam on the physical sensations! Before I started writing a journal (3 months ago) I my dreams consisted of only thoughts and vision. I started putting more focus on other senses IRL: feel things with attention, taste your food with awareness. Don't need to do this 100% of the time, but just a few minutes spread throughout day.

I once tasted an ice cream in my dream, it was the most delicious food I ever tasted, like a little angel peeing on your tongue! 
All physical sensations can get very REAL! So definitely worth spending some time on awareness every day  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> I once tasted an ice cream in my dream, it was the most delicious food I ever tasted, like a little angel peeing on your tongue! 
> All physical sensations can get very REAL! So definitely worth spending some time on awareness every day



Awesome.  That angel saying is mint!  I'm gonna have to work on this awareness thing.  I would love more than anything to add tactile depth to my dreams.

----------


## mark

> Awesome.  That angel saying is mint!  I'm gonna have to work on this awareness thing.  I would love more than anything to add tactile depth to my dreams.



yeah I think I will have to work on it to....up until rescently I had never heard a sound other then voices

----------


## Caradon

I drank some really good orange juice in a dream the other night.
Last night someone was burning papers and I could smell the smoke.
just a couple things that stick out in my memory.

----------


## Moonbeam

I eat a lot and taste things.  I remember some really intense smells (once some pine wreaths).  Hearing seems to be somewhat selective; I've heard lots of different things, but when I remember certain scenes like being in traffic I don't know if all the sounds were actually there.  One thing that I'm going to try and concentrate on is touch.  Recently when trying to concentrate on the sensations of flying I felt the wind in my face, but I don't remember touching a lot of things and seeing what they feel like.

----------


## Sara

> *(from MB's DJ)*  Ooh, you need to come visit again.  Come to Idaho.  We have a well for irrigating crops that pulls water out of the ground at a depth of 500+ feet.  The water is cold and has a wonderful mineral taste.  No soap, chlorine, or other chemicals used to treat city water systems.  Mmmmmmm.



That sounds a lot better than soap water!
Ohhh, I looked up Idaho, saw it lies next to Yellowstone and realise I've been there too. Damn, I really need to look up the pictures from that holiday and see a map of where I've been.





> I had Hutspot for dinner tonight.  I also found a recipe for traditional Dutch meatballs.  It was filling and delicious - definitely something I will have again.



 :boogie:  Thanks for trying, Raklet! Today I'll shop for ingredients for Magic cookie bars and Butterscotch cookies (recipe from Erin)

----------


## raklet

Back to normal life today - work, school for the kids, early to bed, early to rise.... and I'm glad for it.  My dream recall has been the pits lately, and I think it is mostly due to my weird holiday schedule.

----------


## mark

> That sounds a lot better than soap water!
> Ohhh, I looked up Idaho, saw it lies next to Yellowstone and realise I've been there too. Damn, I really need to look up the pictures from that holiday and see a map of where I've been.



 ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock:: 

oh my god!!! raklet you live in Idaho! do you live near yellowstone? and sara you have been to yellowstone? dam you two are my heroes!  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  whats the place like?

Did you know that its the biggest active volcano on the planet? in fact its so big the caldera or crater is bigger then the base of mount Etna which is Europe's biggest volcano. The magma chamber is 3 times the size of new york city.........ok im gonna stop now ha ha  :Oops:

----------


## raklet

> oh my god!!! raklet you live in Idaho! do you live near yellowstone?



I'm about 300 miles from there.  Five hours traveling by car.  It is beautiful and fascinating to hear about the geological history.  Come for a visit!

----------


## mark

> I'm about 300 miles from there.  Five hours traveling by car.  It is beautiful and fascinating to hear about the geological history.  Come for a visit!



ah man im obsessed with the place!! I would give anything to visit the place! I checked the prices but its really really expensive  :Sad:  its one of 2 active super volcanoes on the planet ah man the thing is huge it dwarfs other volcanoes ...im stopping again ha ha ha  :Oops:

----------


## raklet

> ah man im obsessed with the place!! I would give anything to visit the place! I checked the prices but its really really expensive  its one of 2 active super volcanoes on the planet ah man the thing is huge it dwarfs other volcanoes ...im stopping again ha ha ha



Approx $800 for round trip flight from London to Salt Lake City.  I could pick you up there.  I have friends that live about 3 hours from the park.  We could stay at their place and drive to the park during the day.  Put aside $50 a month and you could have enough in a year and a half!

----------


## mark

were did you find that price mate? the best I can find is £1036.00 which is nearly $2000 I think

----------


## raklet

> were did you find that price mate? the best I can find is £1036.00 which is nearly $2000 I think



I checked Orbitz.com

http://www.orbitz.com/App/ViewFlight...e=interstitial

----------


## mark

> I checked Orbitz.com
> 
> http://www.orbitz.com/App/ViewFlight...e=interstitial



nice one man, still though factoring in my city of departure its cheapest flight is $1100.00 or £550.00 with 2 stops along the way and a total flight time of 20 hours 50 mins  ::?:  lol or alternatively with one stop and a flight time of 14 hours 10 mins at $1560.00 or £780.00 or so pounds....hmmm I may have to think about this  ::D: 

Thanks for the info mate  :boogie:

----------


## raklet

Another empty night.

----------


## Tobby

> Another empty night.



 Poor guy! Just keep focussing on it, your recall will get back!  :smiley:

----------


## mark

ah shame man! I hate those nights  ::roll::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Stop Theif!*
> 
> Dec 30, 2007.  3:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I was at a train station about to board a train when I was somehow notified that my vehicle was being stolen.  I was a long way away from the vehicle, so I stole a motorcycle and sped out of the train station.  As I was leaving the train station I spun the tires and watched a cloud of exhaust being left behind.  I raced through the streets to a parking lot and saw a lone pickup sitting in the lot.  It was faded white covered in rust and dents.  It was an older model pickup of Japanese origin.  There was someone standing there with the door open.  They were taking parts off of it.  I raced up to the person and asked if he was stealing my car.  "Yes", he replied.  "Why do you keep stealing my stuff?" I asked.  "I can't help it.  It is an addiction of mine.  I find someone that is rich, steal from them, and then can't stop anymore.  I have to come back and keep stealing from them over and over again."  I continued to question him and came closer and as if to grab him.  We started to circle each other while talking and then spun faster and faster until I was shaken awake with an electric shock and feeling of SP.



I love a good motorcycle chase.  ::cooler:: 

And that was interesting, the way that your circling each other kept going faster and faster, until you woke up from it. I can just imagine what that experience would be like, and it's kinda crazy. Haha.

----------


## raklet

*All is not as it seems*

Jan 04, 2007.  5:45 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I am Trystan from the movie Stardust.  I am conversing with my mother.  She tells me that all is not as it seems.  I believe one thing and she believes another.  We are arguing our point when she casts a spell that opens my eyes and lets me see the truth of the matter.  My notion was indeed mistaken.

Short dream, but its a start..

----------


## mark

that was such a great movie!!

cool dream man, i like the part when your eyes are opened and your see the truth....I bet burned up has some good insights on that

----------


## Twoshadows

> oh my god!!! raklet you live in Idaho! do you live near yellowstone? and sara you have been to yellowstone? dam you two are my heroes!  whats the place like?
> 
> Did you know that its the biggest active volcano on the planet? in fact its so big the caldera or crater is bigger then the base of mount Etna which is Europe's biggest volcano. The magma chamber is 3 times the size of new york city.........ok im gonna stop now ha ha



 
Yellowstone _is_ really cool. I have been there twice. Once when I was seven, and once when I was in college. I don't remember much from when I was seven except that a bear came up close to our car, and my grandpa had to roll up the window fast. And in college the trip was way too short, and I left feeling like I had missed sooo much. I would need at _least_ a week, maybe two, to be even close to being satisfied, I think. There is so much to see, so many different kinds of things...the wildlife, the waterfalls, the geysers, the mudpots, the lakes, the hiking trails...

I have been trying to figure out a way to get there in the last couple of years. Maybe I'll make it there sometime in the next year. I'm not so terribly far away. According to the mileage chart I just looked up I'm about 550 miles away.

Yeah, mark, if you have a chance to visit the US, you should really make it a point to stop in Yellowstone. It is such a beautiful and unique place.

----------


## Tobby

Nice to see you have some recall back! You're on the way for more  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> *All is not as it seems*
> 
> Jan 04, 2007.  5:45 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I am Trystan from the movie Stardust.  I am conversing with my mother.  She tells me that all is not as it seems.  I believe one thing and she believes another.  We are arguing our point when she casts a spell that opens my eyes and lets me see the truth of the matter.  My notion was indeed mistaken.



Your mother is always right!

----------


## raklet

*Justin Timberlake gets Arrested*

Jan 05, 2007.  6:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was skiing at a resort.  I haven't skied in many years, but I felt in fine form.  I wasn't using any ski poles, so I had to focus a little more on my balance but I made it down the slope without any problems.  I remember skiing over ice, around slushy puddles, down narrow steep trails, and going over several jumps.  It was fun to be back on the mountain.  My wife was skiing too even though she was nine months pregnant and just days away from giving birth.  We didn't ski together, but I remember telling someone about how tough my wife is and that she can ski just days before giving birth.  I felt really proud of her.

When I got to the bottom, it was time to go.  I climbed into a red older model Cadillac with my friend Vaughn (dead IRL) and we drove into a large city (unknown to me).  We were headed for the city hospital because there had been an accident at the ski resort and someone was being life-flighted to the hospital.  We wanted to go see how they were doing.  We pulled into a parking lot that was kitty corner to the hospital.  There was an old church at one side of the parking lot we had pulled into.  The church was a gothic styled cathedral.  It had slender towers spaced evenly along the sides.  These towers were topped with onion dome spires that you see commonly in Russian architecture.  Each tower had an entrance door that led to the interior of the building.  Vaughn and I entered one of these towers and were leaning against the wall in the entry way.

Justin Timberlake came into the building through the same entrance.  He looked like a homeless bum and was carrying a ragged old coat along with four large grocery sacks full of popcorn.  He asked us if we had any popcorn that we could contribute.  He said that he was getting popcorn from all of the hospital patrons and that he had permission from the hospital administration staff to take all of the popcorn if people wanted to give to him.  Justin did something to make Vaughn mad.  Vaughn grabbed him by the back of his shirt and cuffed him around the ears, telling him to stop being an idiot.  Justin did some more dodgy things that made me question if he was on the up and up.  I told him that I was going to the hospital to talk to the administration to see if he really did have permission.  He suddenly became nervous and asked if that was really necessary.  He said "what if you find out I have a warrant for my arrest, what will you do?"  I told him that of course I would turn him into the police.  He said, "Please don't go check.  Hey, let me take you guys out to dinner and then we can just go our separate ways.  What about that?"  I told him no and told Vaughn to get a good hold of him and not let him go.  

I headed for the hospital building.  It was a long rectangular building that was 12-15 stories high.  I could see the life flight helicopter landing on a pad that was 8 stories up and jutting out from a side of the building.  I found my way to the hospital and then spent several minutes wandering the ground floor looking for the elevator.  The elevator was hidden behind a normal looking wood door that could have been the entrance to just any regular room.  I entered the elevator and went up to administration.  I described Justin to them and asked if he had come by there to ask permission to take the patrons' popcorn.  They said they had not talked to him.  I asked them to see if he had any outstanding warrants.  He did.  One of the administration ladies went back downstairs with me and took me in one of the hospital vans to go back to the gothic church.  We got lost finding our way back there and had to take a round-about way through a construction zone before getting back to the church.  When we got to the church, I could see that police were already crawling all over the place.  Vaughn said that someone else had come by and seen him struggling Justin.  Vaughn had that passerby call the police.  Justin had already been arrested and taken into custody.

I wandered back across the street to the hospital.  I went back up to administration and saw my friend Cheri there.  She said that my wife had been admitted to the hospital because she had gone into labor.  She said that skiing on the mountain had induced my wife's labor and that is who the life flight helicopter had come for.

----------


## Idolfan

XD That dream's a classic!

----------


## Caradon

> *All is not as it seems*
> 
> Jan 04, 2007. 5:45 a.m. A non lucid dream.
> 
> I am Trystan from the movie Stardust. I am conversing with my mother. She tells me that all is not as it seems. I believe one thing and she believes another. We are arguing our point when she casts a spell that opens my eyes and lets me see the truth of the matter. My notion was indeed mistaken.
> 
> Short dream, but its a start..



Hey, is that movie any good? or is it to corney?
I have it near the top of my Blockbuster mailing list. But I wasn't sure if I really wanted to watch it. I was thinking about removing it from my list.
I don't like goofy action movies. And it seemed like this one could be like that. I prefer a more serious style of movie. But I like fantasy sci fi stuff. should I keep it on?

----------


## raklet

> Hey, is that movie any good? or is it to corney?
> I have it near the top of my Blockbuster mailing list. But I wasn't sure if I really wanted to watch it. I was thinking about removing it from my list.
> I don't like goofy action movies. And it seemed like this one could be like that. I prefer a more serious style of movie. But I like fantasy sci fi stuff. should I keep it on?



I got it as a Christmas present and have never heard of it prior.  I had no idea what to expect of it or that it was even a fantasy sci fi.  Personally, I enjoyed it quite a bit.  It didn't come across as goofy action, but I wouldn't say that is a serious style movie either.  Part comedy, part romance, part action, I would say that it has a feel much like "The Princess Bride" but not corney like that movie.  I say give it a go.  If you think it sucks, then come haunt my dreams with you vampire skull!   :wink2:

----------


## raklet

*Multiple Dreams*

January 06, 2007.  Times Unknown.  Lucid and Non Lucid.

*Dream Fragment 1*
Slicing potatoes in a food processor.

This dream played over and over in my head to the point of annoying me awake.  The dream seemed to carry an important message underneath the trivial imagery, but I can't remember the message or anything more of the dream.


*Lucid in An Apartment*

I'm living in an apartment home (never seen the place before) with my family.  The apartment is in a high rise building and we are several floors up.  I'm sitting at a computer browsing the internet.  I'm watching music videos.  I hear (I HEAR!) familiar songs set to videos I have never seen (wish I could remember what songs they were).  The first couple of videos are harmless.  Then the next one starts and the lead signer is dressed in black fetish leather and her breasts are only covered by a transparent mesh.  The video is laced with BDSM imagery and themes (backdrops, costumes, etc).  I don't want to see nudity, so I quickly forward to the next song.  This video is even more graphic (in nakedness) than the previous one.  I turn the computer off because it is no longer a safe place for me to be.  I look out the window and think "If this were a dream I would jump out of the window and fly right now."  I open the window, but then become afraid.  "But, what if it is not a dream?"  I ask myself.  I decide that spontaneously jumping out of a window many stories up is probably not a good way to check reality.  I face back into the apartment and jump as high as I can - willing myself to fly.  I come back down as normal.  I try pushing my finger through my palm - it seems solid enough.  I count my fingers - there are five.  I feel a great relief that I didn't jump out of the window, yet a thought niggles at me that I should keep checking reality.  I stare at my hand again and realize that the lengths of my fingers relative to each other are disproportionate.  Once I realize I am dreaming and look at my hand again, I now have six fingers - lol.  The dream starts to fade, so I reach out to touch the wall and try to stabilize myself.  I feel the rough texture of the wall and then realize that I am actually grabbing the covers of my bedspread.

I briefly awaken but find myself back in my dream again (minus lucidity).  I am looking at the kitchen in my apartment and pleased with how big it is.  It actually has two stoves!  I look at the dining table and appreciate the nice job that my wife has done in placing some beautiful decorations on it.  The entire apartment is spotless and looks like something you would see in an architecture magazine.  The entry way is interesting.  It is filled with a myriad of lights - all of them different shapes, sizes, and colors.  The lights are off, but I think how bright it would be if they were on.


*Don't Mess with the Elk!*

A mountain lion is about to attack a sheep, but a cow elk steps in to defend the sheep.  The elk strikes at the lion with it hooves and butts it with its head.  The elk kills the mountain lion and the proceeds to trample it with its hooves.  The elk raises both front hooves at the same time and comes down with a forceful thump on the mountain lion.  The lion bursts at the seams and guts come squirting out in all directions.  There is lots of blood and offal as the elk works on destroying the lion.  After the elk has trampled the lion, the elk grabs the lions skin with its teeth and pulls until it has stripped the hide completely off of the lion.  I last remember seeing a bony bloody carcass laying in a pool of blood and guts.  I wasn't horrified or even sickened by this dream - just curious.


*Another Apartment Dream*

I'm living in another apartment complex.  This one is only three stories with three blocks of building arranged in a triangle around a grassy common area.  I am in a building other than my own looking at an apartment with the manager.  The apartment is run down and left in poor condition by the previous tenants.  It appears they were doing drugs there.  Amidst all of the decay and destruction, there are two green plants growing by the window.  They have pretty white flowers on them.  I promise the manager that I will tend and take care of the plants until the apartment is renovated and a new tenant is located.  I look at my hand and realize my fingers are not the right length while I am walking home.



*Another Porn Dream*

I am visiting a neighbors house.  There is a party going on in the backyard.  There is a TV set on a mobile cart for those that want to watch TV outside.  I glance at the TV to see what is on and see a women standing on a stump.  She is naked from the waist up.  She looks like a hippy and is yelling at a hippy crowd.  I look away because I don't want to see her naked.  When I look back the scene has change.  Now there is a naked (completely) man standing on the stump.  I can see his man bits very clearly and vividly.  Uggh.  I hit the "guide" button on the remote to see what else is on the satellite.  There is only one channel.  It is called "replay" TV and has different genres that can be chosen from.  It is currently set to "Adult".  In the small "preview" picture that is built into the guide, a real porn movie starts to play.  I change the genre to something family friendly and then go back to the party.  But now, I can't stop thinking about what I have seen and my natural desire is to see more.  I fight an internal struggle as to whether I should or should not watch.  I finally go home from the party with my family, but then I tell my wife I forgot something and I need to go back.  I drive by the lot hoping that maybe the channel as been changed back and I can get a glimpse.  I feel ashamed of myself for making this choice (and for lying to my wife) and am relieved to find that the channel has not been changed.

----------


## mark

> *Dream Fragment 1*



ha ha how annoying is it when things like that repeat over and over again!!!






> *Lucid in An Apartment*



hey nice one on hearing the sound and also the lucid moment!! 

I know the feeling when your high up and not sure if your dreaming, its great that you kept going with the RCing it paid off for you in the end






> *Don't Mess with the Elk!*



 ::lol::  that is insane! I think that is the first really violent dream I have read of yours. I saw a video of a Elk attacking someone like you say.....I can picture that well  ::shock:: 






> *Another Apartment Dream*



 :boogie:  another lucid moment mate! nice one 2 times in one night is great!






> *Another Porn Dream*



ha hathis was actually fairly amusing lol! especially when you drove back to get another "fix" of porn  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

> *Justin Timberlake gets Arrested*
>   My wife was skiing too even though she was nine months pregnant and just days away from giving birth.  We didn't ski together, but I remember telling someone about how tough my wife is and that she can ski just days before giving birth.  I felt really proud of her.



Wow, you have a sporty wife!!






> Justin Timberlake came into the building through the same entrance.  He looked like a homeless bum and was carrying a ragged old coat along with four large grocery sacks full of popcorn.



Whahaha, this story about Justin is great!!
Him looking like that and this totally random fact of the popcorn...
Great dream, Raklet!





> She said that my wife had been admitted to the hospital because she had gone into labor.  She said that skiing on the mountain had induced my wife's labor.



Haha, duh, I can imagine skiing is not that good when you're 9 months pregnant  ::D:  
How far along is your wife IRL?





> January 06, 2007.  Times Unknown.  Lucid and Non Lucid.



Yay, lucids!!  :boogie: 

*Dream Fragment 1*
Slicing potatoes in a food processor.





> This dream played over and over in my head to the point of annoying me awake.  The dream seemed to carry an important message underneath the trivial imagery, but I can't remember the message or anything more of the dream.



Maybe that you should make hutspot again? Or ask me a new recipe with potatoes  ::D: 

These repeating dreams are really odd, like your brain gets stuck on a certain image...





> *Lucid in An Apartment*
> I'm sitting at a computer browsing the internet.  I'm watching music videos.  I hear (I HEAR!)



WOW, you HEARD in your dream!!! Good progress!!





> The video is laced with BDSM imagery and themes (backdrops, costumes, etc).  I don't want to see nudity, so I quickly forward to the next song.  This video is even more graphic (in nakedness) than the previous one.  I turn the computer off because it is no longer a safe place for me to be.



Like I said earlier: you have a really decent SC  ::D: 





> I look out the window and think "If this were a dream I would jump out of the window and fly right now."  I open the window, but then become afraid.  "But, what if it is not a dream?"  I ask myself.  I decide that spontaneously jumping out of a window many stories up is probably not a good way to check reality.  I face back into the apartment and jump as high as I can - willing myself to fly.  I come back down as normal.  I try pushing my finger through my palm - it seems solid enough.  I count my fingers - there are five.  I feel a great relief that I didn't jump out of the window,



Whahaha, laughing so much about these failing RCs... Good thing you kept trying. (I bet you would've crashed if you tried to fly out of that window  :Eek: )

Isn't that odd! How you can be dreaming and all these RCs turn out just like RL  ::?: 





> I stare at my hand again and realize that the lengths of my fingers relative to each other are disproportionate.  Once I realize I am dreaming and look at my hand again, I now have six fingers - lol.  The dream starts to fade, so I reach out to touch the wall and try to stabilize myself.  I feel the rough texture of the wall and then realize that I am actually grabbing the covers of my bedspread.



Yeah, good thing you just kept on trying till you became lucid  ::D:  
LOL @ touching the covers  ::mrgreen:: 





> *Don't Mess with the Elk!*



Haha, animals attacking other animals! Good thing the Elk won from the mountain lion (tho the scene sounds really horrifying, with all this blood...)





> *Another Porn Dream*
> 
> I am visiting a neighbors house.  There is a party going on in the backyard.  There is a TV set on a mobile cart for those that want to watch TV outside.  I glance at the TV to see what is on and see a women standing on a stump.  She is naked from the waist up.  She looks like a hippy and is yelling at a hippy crowd.  I look away because I don't want to see her naked.  When I look back the scene has change.  Now there is a naked (completely) man standing on the stump.  I can see his man bits very clearly and vividly.  Uggh.



Oww, poor Raklet. Reading so much of mine and Mark's DJs that the porn gets into his dreams...

My pc crashed the first time I was reading your DJ, so while it was healing itself, I got into the kitchen and made your *peanut butter x cornflake cookies!*
First I was a bit confused, cause I couldn't make nice balls from the sticky stuff, but then I crushed the cornflakes and it went a lot better. MMmmmm, this is delicious stuff!! But it really fills you up (I had 2 pieces and I'm FULL)

----------


## Moonbeam

> I look out the window and think "If this were a dream I would jump out of the window and fly right now." I open the window, but then become afraid. "But, what if it is not a dream?" I ask myself. I decide that spontaneously jumping out of a window many stories up is probably not a good way to check reality. I face back into the apartment and jump as high as I can - willing myself to fly. I come back down as normal. I try pushing my finger through my palm - it seems solid enough. I count my fingers - there are five. I feel a great relief that I didn't jump out of the window, yet a thought niggles at me that I should keep checking reality.



I've had that same dilemma--I knew I was dreaming, but my RC's were failing.  I turned around and took the stairs instead of flying off the high-rise balacony.  It turned into a pretty good dream anyway.

----------


## raklet

> that is insane! I think that is the first really violent dream I have read of yours. I saw a video of a Elk attacking someone like you say.....I can picture that well



I think the necroscope influence is showing through there.





> How far along is your wife IRL?



Baby is coming out THIS Wednesday!





> Maybe that you should make hutspot again? Or ask me a new recipe with potatoes



Please, more!  We really enjoyed hutspot.





> First I was a bit confused, cause I couldn't make nice balls from the sticky stuff, but then I crushed the cornflakes and it went a lot better. MMmmmm, this is delicious stuff!! But it really fills you up (I had 2 pieces and I'm FULL)



Yes, those will fill you up.  Glad they turned out with the honey instead of corn syrup.  I can't wait for you to try the magic cookie bars (if you think the cornflake recipe fills you up, wait till you eat the next one)

----------


## raklet

*Raising Vampires*

January 07, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream

My dad and I were working outside an old steel quonset building.  We noticed irregular piles of straw piled all around the building.  The straw was very thick and deep.  We got an old grain combine and used it to chew through the piles of straw.  We found evidence of supernatural activity and went into the quonset to investigate.  We found a crazy man and two plastic human shaped molds.  The molds were half full of a gelatinous subtsance that was red in color.  The man had been cutting his arms and dripping his blood into the molds.  He said that he had found vampire eggs and was feeding them.  He said that when he had filled each of the molds with his own blood and it all congealed into a solid mass, then the molds would come to life and produce vampires.  We tipped one of the mold overs.  A solid face fell out of the mold and landed face up.  It opened its eyes and a mouth full of teeth and hissed at us.

----------


## mark

wooohoooo!!  

It begins! we will slowly take over DV with Necroscope inspired dreams....soon everyone will be dreaming of it ah ha ha ha (I would put the evil smiley in here but I cant use the smilies for some reason hmmm)     

great stuff on the vampire dream man!  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Raising Vampires*
> 
> January 07, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream
> 
> My dad and I were working outside an old steel quonset building.  We noticed irregular piles of straw piled all around the building.  The straw was very thick and deep.  We got an old grain combine and used it to chew through the piles of straw.  We found evidence of supernatural activity and went into the quonset to investigate.  We found a crazy man and two plastic human shaped molds.  The molds were half full of a gelatinous subtsance that was red in color.  The man had been cutting his arms and dripping his blood into the molds.  He said that he had found vampire eggs and was feeding them.  He said that when he had filled each of the molds with his own blood and it all congealed into a solid mass, then the molds would come to life and produce vampires.  We tipped one of the mold overs.  A solid face fell out of the mold and landed face up.  It opened its eyes and a mouth full of teeth and hissed at us.



Awesome (and freaky) dream.  ::goodjob2:: 
I think Mark's right. Supernatural, vampirish dreams are going to start steadily taking over DV. Haha. _Good_.  ::cooler::

----------


## The Cusp

Vampire eggs, huh?  You must be on the second set of books in the Wamphiri homeworld.

----------


## Caradon

> that was such a great movie!!







> I got it as a Christmas present and have never heard of it prior. I had no idea what to expect of it or that it was even a fantasy sci fi. Personally, I enjoyed it quite a bit. It didn't come across as goofy action, but I wouldn't say that is a serious style movie either. Part comedy, part romance, part action, I would say that it has a feel much like "The Princess Bride" but not corney like that movie. I say give it a go. If you think it sucks, then come haunt my dreams with you vampire skull!



OK I'm going to check it out. I should get the movie with my next mailing.

Good work on not giving up doing reality checks. 

And that Raising vampires dream was great!

----------


## Moonbeam

I really need to start reading those books, so I can have vampire dreams too.

----------


## raklet

> wooohoooo!!  
> 
> It begins! we will slowly take over DV with Necroscope inspired dreams....soon everyone will be dreaming of it ah ha ha ha (I would put the evil smiley in here but I cant use the smilies for some reason hmmm)     
> 
> great stuff on the vampire dream man!



Thanks for turning me onto those books.  I am enjoying them immensely.  Man, Lumley has an imagination!





> Awesome (and freaky) dream. 
> I think Mark's right. Supernatural, vampirish dreams are going to start steadily taking over DV. Haha. _Good_.



You can expect more of them to come.  I still have 12 books to read in the series.





> Vampire eggs, huh?  You must be on the second set of books in the Wamphiri homeworld.



I just finished Book 3 "The Source".  I said Book 2 was my favorite, but I have to change it now to Book 3.  Seems to me they just keep getting better.





> Good work on not giving up doing reality checks. 
> 
> And that Raising vampires dream was great!



I wish I could remember more of it.  It had a lot of freaky details.  In fact, there were some parts were I truly felt afraid and had the hair stand up on the back of my neck!





> I really need to start reading those books, so I can have vampire dreams too.



Stop procrastinating....................and do it then!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Stop procrastinating....................and do it then!



There so many things in the stack...and those are all the way downstairs..but I'm going to soon.  

I actually haven't read much fiction for a long time.  I should, I mean I will.

----------


## raklet

WE ARE HAVING A BABY!


12:50 a.m. 

Taking my wife to the hospital to have our baby.  Won't be any dreams for me tonight.  Wish us luck!  Will post pictures later.

----------


## Tobby

> WE ARE HAVING A BABY!



 :woohoo:  Good luck! Hope all goes well with the baby and your wive.
And when you return a  ::breakitdown:: ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## raklet

> Good luck! Hope all goes well with the baby and your wive.
> And when you return a ?



Thank you!  I have internet access at the hospital - I'm so excited! (forget the baby, I have internet access!  :wink2: )  I can give you all a running commentary on every little development. (but I won't  :tongue2: )

----------


## Tobby

> Thank you!  I have internet access at the hospital - I'm so excited! (forget the baby, I have internet access! )  I can give you all a running commentary on every little development. (but I won't )



Lol  ::D:  picture going through my head: *A minute to minute report of how far the baby is out. Pictures nearly live posted to the forum!*
Don't do that  :wink2:  Just enjoy you becoming a father and support your wive  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

Yeahhh!!!! A forum-baby is on it's way! Looking forward to pictures  :smiley: 

Good luck to you and your wife, well, your must have some experience by now  :wink2: 

By the way: is it normal in US to give birth in a hospital? Cause here it is preferred that women stay at their own home...

----------


## Burned up

> WE ARE HAVING A BABY!
> 
> 
> 12:50 a.m. 
> 
> Taking my wife to the hospital to have our baby.  Won't be any dreams for me tonight.  Wish us luck!  Will post pictures later.



Wow!

Best of luck to you and "Mrs Racklet".  Hope all goes well for all 3 of you.
(Bet you have some wacky dreams too).

Looking forward to the pix.  Of the newborn of course - Nothing too gynacological (yuck).

----------


## raklet

It's A Boy!!!!
8 lbs 14 oz
No name yet
Pictures to follow

----------


## The Cusp

Congratulations!  That's a big baby!  Your poor wife...

----------


## Tobby

*Congratulations!!!*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It's A Boy!!!!
> 8 lbs 14 oz
> No name yet
> Pictures to follow



Wooo. Haha. That's a big bubba.  ::chuckle:: 

Congratulations, Racklet!!!
Get some sleep, as soon as possible...you're going to need it.  ::lmao::

----------


## mark

wooohoooo 

nice one my friend!!  congrats! I bet your really happy! 

I cant wait to see the pics mate!  :smiley:  how you feeling then? and your wife and other kids I bet yous are all really thrilled  ::D: 


you have read the third book already! wow you are fast lol, how great are the warriors!

----------


## Burned up

> It's A Boy!!!!
> 8 lbs 14 oz
> No name yet
> Pictures to follow



 :boogie:   :woohoo:   :boogie:   :woohoo:   :boogie:   :woohoo:   :boogie: 

 :boogie:   :woohoo:   :boogie:   :woohoo:   :boogie:   :woohoo:   :boogie: 

I know you don't  ::drink::  but anyway, from me  ::cheers:: 

A big baby but Burned up was bigger when he was born  ::mrgreen:: 

Hoping you're all well and enjoying your new addition ... and he, you.

----------


## raklet

Thank you everyone for the congratulations.  I forgot my camera cable, so I haven't been able to get pictures up yet.  Sorry about that.





> wooohoooo 
> 
> I cant wait to see the pics mate!  how you feeling then? and your wife and other kids I bet yous are all really thrilled 
> 
> 
> you have read the third book already! wow you are fast lol, how great are the warriors!



We are thrilled and I am tiiiiiired.  I've been up all night with just a few naps here and there.  Maybe I'll get some good REM rebound out of it!





> I know you don't  but anyway, from me



Haha, I liked the arrangement of emoticons.  I'll accept your cheers and wash it down with a root beer.  Very kind.

(anyone outside of the U.S. had root beer or even know what it is?)

----------


## mark

> We are thrilled and I am tiiiiiired.  I've been up all night with just a few naps here and there.  Maybe I'll get some good REM rebound out of it!



im not surprised! even if you had been at your bed im sure you would have been to nervous/excited to do so. lol  have you told your wife your tired, I can just imagine her reaction  ::shock:: .... ::rolllaugh:: 







> (anyone outside of the U.S. had root beer or even know what it is?)



well I have heard of it in movies but never ever had it or even seen it

----------


## Sara

Congratulations!!!

Here's some 'beschuit met blauwe muisjes' from the Netherlands  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> well I have heard of it in movies but never ever had it or even seen it



Hmmm...Will have to figure out a way to get you some.  You have to at least try it (even if you hate like most people unfamiliar with it seem to do).




> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Here's some 'beschuit met blauwe muisjes' from the Netherlands



Thank you for the mouse treat!  I remember reading about it from your journal. Very nice of you.

----------


## Burned up

> (anyone outside of the U.S. had root beer or even know what it is?)



Yes, had it once when in the US many moons ago.  And ... well ... I mean ... do you actually like the stuff?

----------


## mark

> Yes, had it once when in the US many moons ago.  And ... well ... I mean ... do you actually like the stuff?




 ::rolllaugh:: 

ha ha is it that bad??

----------


## Burned up

> ha ha is it that bad??



I think its taste lies between flat Budweiser and TCP.

----------


## raklet

> Yes, had it once when in the US many moons ago.  And ... well ... I mean ... do you actually like the stuff?



Yes, really.  It is my favorite drink.  Acquired taste from what I am told, but I grew up with it, so no acquisition needed on my part.  Flavor between brands varies widely.  I think some (Dad's, Barq's) taste absolutely terrible.  Others (A&W, Mug) are quite delicious.

----------


## Burned up

> Yes, really.  It is my favorite drink.  Acquired taste from what I am told, but I grew up with it, so no acquisition needed on my part.  Flavor between brands varies widely.  I think some (Dad's, Barq's) taste absolutely terrible.  Others (A&W, Mug) are quite delicious.



I'll look out for those brands.  Anyway, why were we talking about root beer?  Oh, yes.  Cheers!  ::cheers::

----------


## Sara

LOL, you guys are talking about beer, while the poor baby boy still doesn't have a name  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

::angry::  My internet was down this morning, and look what I missed!

*Congratulations, raklet!!* 

You will have lots of night-time wake-ups to record all of your dreams now!  ::D: 

(Root beer is great, it is the only kind of soda I like.  It doesn't taste anything like "flat Bud", Bu!)

----------


## whyhelloheart

Aw! CONGRATULATIONS! 

I can't wait to see your new addition!  :wink2:   :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

My internet was out too, and I missed all this.  :Sad: 

But...Congrats!!  :smiley:   Have fun with your new little baby. Newborns are so precious. How exciting your life must be right now. How's your wife doing?

I wonder if you'll get good sleep for a while. But I actually had a good LD during a nap yesterday, so I'm sure you'll still get some good dreams here and there.

I look forward to seeing pictures if you post them.

----------


## raklet

Sorry for the long wait.  Wife and baby are both doing very well.  Baby's potential name is "Brigham" (still not absolutely decided).  Here are the pics.

*Warning - Contains Graphic Nudity*

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/20080108NewBaby/photo#5153306748276400690"><img src="http://lh3.google.com/raklet/R4Q5LyWjYjI/AAAAAAAAAHU/purxhBE3C4A/s400/20080108_NB%20%284%29.JPG" /></a>

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/20080108NewBaby/photo#5153306546412937730"><img src="http://lh4.google.com/raklet/R4Q5ACWjYgI/AAAAAAAAAG8/sFYJLD79_X4/s400/20080108_NB.JPG" /></a>

----------


## Burned up

> Sorry for the long wait.  Wife and baby are both doing very well.  Baby's potential name is "Brigham" (still not absolutely decided).  Here are the pics.



Is that a family name?





> *Warning - Contains Graphic Nudity*



LOL - relieved the subject is your newborn  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

:smiley:  He's very cute, raklet.  He looks very healthy.

----------


## Twoshadows

What a darling boy! And so big and healthy too. I always find it amazing when I see newborns like this, to think that just a few hours ago they were all tucked away in their mommy's tummy.

----------


## mark

ah nice one man! he looks very sweet and looks good and healthy  :boogie: 


You are you all doing today then? when will you be able to take him home do you think?

----------


## raklet

> Is that a family name?



No.  Just the one we happened to like the best.  We've never really followed any convention for naming our children.  We just keep looking until we find one that "clicks".

----------


## Burned up

> No.  Just the one we happened to like the best.  We've never really followed any convention for naming our children.  We just keep looking until we find one that "clicks".



I rather like it.  There's a well-known mountain equipment shop in Fort William (Scottish Highlands) called Ellis Brigham.  Seems (quick google) to be Northern English in origin so I suspect Mark will approve  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

Thank you all.  The baby is coming home today.  Both are doing very well.  

Now, I can get back to the business of dreaming.  Couple of dreams to type up.  Will post later and try to catch up on some of the other journals (life is rather hectic at the moment!).

----------


## Twoshadows

> Thank you all. The baby is coming home today. Both are doing very well. 
> 
> Now, I can get back to the business of dreaming. Couple of dreams to type up. Will post later and try to catch up on some of the other journals (life is rather hectic at the moment!).



I'm glad everyone is doing well. It will be so nice to have the baby home with you.

I must be thinking about your baby...because I had a dream about him (and your wife.)

It will be interesting to see if you have a lot of baby dreams for a while.

----------


## mark

ah nice one mate! 

I bet you are both happy the he is coming home. Dont worry about putting your self to too much trouble with catching up, I imagine you are incredibly busy  :smiley: 

I had no Iidea that that was a eniglish or even a northern english name lol

----------


## Tobby

Glad to hear all is going well! Nice pictures of your son as well!
Again congratulations!!

Now try to rest real good 'till tuesday  :wink2:

----------


## Sara

Ahhh, nice pictures! Don't know you, so I can't say 'yeah, look, he got your nose'  :tongue2: 

Any decision on the name?
I like the way you wait to decide his name till you found one that fits. Never heard of doing it that way, cause here the names are usually decided long before the baby is born.

My parents also had an boy-name ready for me, which was 'Justin' (lol, I'm glad I came out as a girl  :tongue2: )

----------


## raklet

> Ahhh, nice pictures! Don't know you, so I can't say 'yeah, look, he got your nose' 
> 
> Any decision on the name?
> I like the way you wait to decide his name till you found one that fits. Never heard of doing it that way, cause here the names are usually decided long before the baby is born.
> 
> My parents also had an boy-name ready for me, which was 'Justin' (lol, I'm glad I came out as a girl )



Hi Justinette - LOL.

We finally decided on "Brigham Kent".

----------


## mark

ah nice one mate! good name!

lol I laughed at the justinette comment haha....sorry sara  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

Justine is a pretty name, they might have called her that.

----------


## Caradon

Just saw you had a new baby! Congratulations!

He looks just like you.  ::lol::  Just kidding, I don't even know what you look like.

----------


## raklet

Awwh, what the heck.  No one else seems to have a problem putting their pics up in the photo thread.

----------


## Moonbeam

Aww..isn't that cute!   :smiley:  Very nice, raklet.

Now you will have to get a new one taken soon!

----------


## raklet

Finally!  Some recall!

*Why I Don't Dream Anymore*

January 13, 2008.  6:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I overheard a man talking about me.  He wore a cowboy hat, had a gaunt weathered face with a sharp nose, and sported a bushy mustache.  He said that I didn't dream anymore because I don't have the motivation for it.  He was whispering as if he didn't want me to overhear him.  "I mean look at him, poor guy, harvest and farming are over for the year, so now he has nothing to get up for in the morning.  Nothing to stimulate the juices.  He just wants to sleep and not be bothered by dreaming."


*Can You Be Naked?*

January 13, 2008.  6:40 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I am my wife.  I am in a dressing room and I remove all of my clothes.  I do it openly in front of other women.  I don't feel shy or reserved about this.

Now I am me.  I am taking a shower.  I look at the shower curtain and I can see through it, like looking through a piece of gauzy material.  I hope people can't see through the other side.  I look at a mirror and the curtain appears solid.  I wonder what would happen if I get really close to the curtain.  I come right next to the curtain and plaster it against my body.  It swoops down my chest and then juts out as it lays over my big fat pot belly stomach (I don't have that).  I look in the mirror again.  I can dimly see my chest and stomach through the curtain, but the material hangs so far away from my lower body (due to the stomach) that nothing else is visible.

Just then, a blond woman enters the bathroom.  I jump back from the curtain, but she comes over and throws it open.  She says, "Can you be naked in front of your wife or she in front of you?  I saw her in a dressing room and she wasn't ashamed at all, but I thought that you guys had to stay covered up at all times - in public and private.  I even heard that you can't be naked in front of each other.  That when you want to have sex, that the lights have to be out and you can't see each other."  I grinned lecherously and told her that she was wrong on all accounts.  I told her that I enjoy my wife immensely - with the lights on.

I am amused by this and tell my wife about it.  She becomes upset and tells me I am naïve.  She tells me this woman likes me and is trying to flirt with me.  She wants me to avoid this woman at all cost.  I don't believe her and honestly think that this woman just wanted to know if we could be naked in front of other people.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Finally! Some recall!



Good!  So maybee there is hope for me too!  :smiley: 





> *Why I Don't Dream Anymore*







> He just wants to sleep and not be bothered by dreaming."



I think there are a lot of people like that.  ::shakehead:: 





> *Can You Be Naked?*
> I don't believe her and honestly think that this woman just wanted to know if we could be naked in front of other people.



Well, I'm glad we got that straightened out.   ::chuckle::

----------


## mark

ha ha that last dream was mad! do you have any idea why the woman would want to know that?

hey its nice to see a pic of you and your family mate  :smiley:

----------


## Tobby

Nice to see some recall getting back  ::banana:: 

I like the second dream. Surely a attractive blond woman jumps you in the shower, just to ask if you and your wive can see each other naked  :tongue2: 


Nice picture! One large family!

----------


## raklet

*Playing in the dirt*

January 14, 2008.  4:00 am.  A non lucid dream.

I walked around a large warehouse until I found an opening.  It was a large bay door that would allow trucks and other large vehicles to enter.  There was no concrete in the doorway or inside the warehouse.  The dirt in the doorway was a crudely dug inclined ramp.  I walked up the ramp into the interior of the warehouse.  I saw backhoe off to the left.  It was parked, but had recently turned up a large pile of dirt.  A crew of men were also by the backhoe and they were digging a hole in the ground.  I took a five gallon bucket and wandered over to the dirt pile by the backhoe.  I filled my bucket with dirt and then left the warehouse.


*Getting my hair washed*

January 14, 2008.  4:00 am.  A non lucid dream.

I was visiting my mom.  She remarked that I looked ill.  I told her that I didn't feel very good.  She took me over to the sink and gave me a glass of water and some cold medicine.  While I was standing there drinking the water, she asked if I would like to have my hair washed.  I thought that sounded like a nice idea.  She wet my hair with warm water and then added shampoo.  She began to gently massage my scalp starting at the base of my next and working up to the crown of my head.  It felt very nice and relaxing.



*Battle with Zombies*

January 14, 2008.  4:00 am.  A non lucid dream.

I am with a group of people and we are standing outside the double doors of a school gymnasium.  There is a battle waiting inside for us.  We enter the room and find large hordes of orange jumpsuit clad zombies.  They attack us and we are quickly demolished.  I find myself reset outside the building with my friends, like this is some kind of game.  We discuss strategy about how to best attack the zombies.  While my friends are getting ready to go in, I get distracted and wander off to do other things.

----------


## Burned up

Three interesting dreams, Raklet.  Like the second one the best.  Sounds like it's just what you need right now.   :smiley:

----------


## mark

that second one sounds good mate, really relaxing and I love the zombies ha ha ..... zombies are always good lol  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

> I filled my bucket with dirt and then left the warehouse.



Scored yourself some free dirt!  Way to go!

The zombies all in matching orange track suits was funny.  Not your average zombie attire.

----------


## Burned up

> Scored yourself some free dirt!  Way to go!
> 
> The zombies all in matching orange track suits was funny.  Not your average zombie attire.



Guantanamo Bay zombies perhaps?

----------


## raklet

> Scored yourself some free dirt!  Way to go!
> 
> The zombies all in matching orange track suits was funny.  Not your average zombie attire.



Not track suits.  More like prison clothing - orange coveralls.  Still - quite strange.

----------


## Burned up

> Not track suits.  More like prison clothing - orange coveralls.  Still - quite strange.



Definitely Guantanamo Bay then.

----------


## Sara

Uh oh, 1 day not here and Raklet got his recall back!! And how  :smiley: 

Man, that dream about the lady in your shower made me laugh! Luckily I didn't have cookies in my mouth this time  ::D: 




> That when you want to have sex, that the lights have to be out and you can't see each other.



LOL, we say this as a joke about people, when they have a not-so-good-looking girlfriend... (well, you won't notice if you turn the lights off...) But seeing the picture of your family, your wife is very pretty and you're right about leaving the light on  ::mrgreen:: 

Hahaha, free dirt... reminds me of my dream with TwoShadows, where you could get a bucket of free compost at the busstop...
Hmm, could this be a subconscious reference to something? You get something for free, a whole bucket full of it (and are happy about that) while it is actually not that valuable.

Ohhh, and nice name you chose! Brigham Kent, sounds very 'stoer' as we say in Dutch (dunno the right translation, it's like 'tough guy' but with a cool meaning)

PS: Justinette....  :Mad:

----------


## Burned up

> Awwh, what the heck.  No one else seems to have a problem putting their pics up in the photo thread.



Great pic - you have a beautiful family.  You guys must *really* have your hands full!

(feeling I've got it easy with 4 for once).

----------


## raklet

> LOL, we say this as a joke about people, when they have a not-so-good-looking girlfriend... (well, you won't notice if you turn the lights off...) But seeing the picture of your family, your wife is very pretty and you're right about leaving the light on



Yes, we have a similar saying in the U.S.  "Dude, there's no way I'd touch her with a ten foot pole!"  "Why not?  Just brown bag her."  Brown bag meaning put a paper sack over her head - like the brown ones that you use to pack lunch or groceries in.  If the girl is really ugly, we say, "Yep, she's a double bagger."  Thank you, I think my wife is very pretty too.





> Hahaha, free dirt... reminds me of my dream with TwoShadows, where you could get a bucket of free compost at the busstop...
> Hmm, could this be a subconscious reference to something? You get something for free, a whole bucket full of it (and are happy about that) while it is actually not that valuable.



Nah, I don't think anything subconscious there.  This was actually part of a much longer dream that I don't remember the rest of.  I remember walking to the warehouse from a long distance away and getting the dirt for a unreason that is now unknown to me.  I was then taking the dirt back to wherever I came from and I hitchhiked a ride back.





> Ohhh, and nice name you chose! Brigham Kent, sounds very 'stoer' as we say in Dutch (dunno the right translation, it's like 'tough guy' but with a cool meaning)



Sweet!  I'm glad you like the name.  I like that word - stoer.

----------


## Burned up

> Yes, we have a similar saying in the U.S.  "Dude, there's no way I'd touch her with a ten foot pole!"  "Why not?  Just brown bag her."  Brown bag meaning put a paper sack over her head - like the brown ones that you use to pack lunch or groceries in.  If the girl is really ugly, we say, "Yep, she's a double bagger."



LOL.  From the part of the country I once lived we say "Wouldn't touch her with a barge-pole", which is a ten foot pole for pushing canal boats away from the sides.  Ultimately the same saying, I'm sure.





> Sweet!  I'm glad you like the name.  I like that word - stoer.



I keep coming across the name "Brigham" in the last few days.  Amazing how having never really thought of it before it catches my attention all the time now!  And Kent - like Superman  :smiley: .  (Also a southern English county with Danish origins to its name.)  Wishing all the best for Brigham Kent, then  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> Yes, we have a similar saying in the U.S.  "Dude, there's no way I'd touch her with a ten foot pole!"  "Why not?  Just brown bag her."  Brown bag meaning put a paper sack over her head - like the brown ones that you use to pack lunch or groceries in.  If the girl is really ugly, we say, "Yep, she's a double bagger."  Thank you, I think my wife is very pretty too.



Hahaha, yeah, we use a 'bag' here as well  ::D: 
LOL @ "double bagger"  ::rolllaugh:: 

We don't have paper bags for groceries, but I've seen them in many movies. Plastic bags with handles are just soooo much easier  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

Three nights of Necroscope dreams.  Nothing interesting.  I'll just get a little snippet of the book and then it will play over and over for half the night.  Makes my sleep restless.   :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Three nights of Necroscope dreams.  Nothing interesting.  I'll just get a little snippet of the book and then it will play over and over for half the night.  Makes my sleep restless.



ha ha cool they are already influencing your dreams....shame about the restless sleep though, that is the worst  :Sad:

----------


## raklet

*Herding Cows*

January 19, 2008.  4:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I am meeting my friend RH to help him herd cows.  I arrive at his ranch and start to drive up to the corrals.  There has been some excavation work and I see a trench off to the right of my pickup.  I am careful to avoid the trench, but the pickup skids on some ice and the right front wheel slips down into the trench.  I try to maneuver out of the trench, but the pickup slips more and finally my entire pickup slips down into the trench.  There is no way I can drive the pickup out on its own.  R calls his wife to come and help.  R throws a lasso around the front my pickup and his wife throws a lasso around the back.  They then use their horse to lift my pickup out of the trench and set it back on the ground.

----------


## mark

I bet that was frustrating when your truck slipped into the trench, good that you managed to get it out in the end  :smiley: 

Hey its good to see you posting dreams again man....hows things with Brigham?

----------


## raklet

I hope to be having more dreams coming.  I've slipped in the last two weeks on thinking about and focusing on dreaming.  I've basically been on vacation from it, so I think less awareness = less recall.  But I'm charged up and ready to go at it again.

Brigham is well.  He only wakes up twice at night (1 am and 4 am).  He is not fussy at all.  He eats and sleeps a lot, but strangely seems very aware when he is awake (more than most babies his age).

----------


## Moonbeam

> I hope to be having more dreams coming. I've slipped in the last two weeks on thinking about and focusing on dreaming. I've basically been on vacation from it, so I think less awareness = less recall. But I'm charged up and ready to go at it again.
> 
> Brigham is well. He only wakes up twice at night (1 am and 4 am). He is not fussy at all. He eats and sleeps a lot, but strangely seems very aware when he is awake (more than most babies his age).



That's good, both your dreams coming back and the Brigham is doing well.

A newborn baby seems to cause less turmoil in your life than a bad cold does in mine.  ::?:

----------


## mark

> Brigham is well.  He only wakes up twice at night (1 am and 4 am).  He is not fussy at all.  He eats and sleeps a lot, but strangely seems very aware when he is awake (more than most babies his age).



ah good stuff mate! that is really cool that he only wakes twice.....my cousin has real problems with hers lol

ha ha I like the aware thing thats great that he is so smart already  ::D:

----------


## Sara

> They then use their horse to lift my pickup out of the trench and set it back on the ground.



That's a strong horse!

I just ate some 'raklet-cookies' for lunch. Your cookies are a hit, even the cat loves them  ::D: 

Good to hear Brigham is doing so well! Not causing too much disturbance so far.
I bought 'muisjes' yesterday and chose the blue-and-white ones, because I was thinking of him  :smiley:  (pink is more common, but that's for girls of course)

----------


## raklet

::lol::   Glad you like the cookies so well!  Have you tried the "magic cookies" yet?  I'm sure you will like them as much if not more.  

Oh, that is so sweet you were thinking of Brigham and bought blue and white muisjes.  Very nice.   ::hug::

----------


## raklet

A group of backwater hicks were competing for a vampire egg.  But the rules of the game were complex and made it difficult for anyone to win.

Grrr....what is up with me.  I have been sleeping very deeply lately.  I lay down and the next thing I know it is time to get up.  Sure, I feel well rested, but it is terrible for dream recall.  :Mad:

----------


## mark

> A group of backwater hicks were competing for a vampire egg.  But the rules of the game were complex and made it difficult for anyone to win.
> 
> Grrr....what is up with me.  I have been sleeping very deeply lately.  I lay down and the next thing I know it is time to get up.  Sure, I feel well rested, but it is terrible for dream recall.



ha no way I had a dream about vampire eggs too last night!!

ah mate dont worry about the recall, its not a surprise you are sleeping deeply I bet you are very tired due to looking after the little'un

----------


## raklet

Wow, my dreams came back with a vengeance.  Now I just hope they will stay this way!

*Freedom Fighters*

Jan 22, 2008.  5:45 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

First part of dream is fuzzy, so I will try to describe as best I can.

Fragments: I am at a party.  We are told to change clothes and come back, but no need to dress really nice.  I decide that I want to put on my best clothes.  I wear a pair of tan slacks, a maroon shirt, and ponder between two ties - one of which I finally choose based on its color and pattern.  I then put on a maroon sport coat.  While dressing, I realize that something sinister is going on that I had never been aware of before.

I find myself in old dilapidated rooms.  They are made of broken aging concrete and accommodations are sparse.  Single bare incandescent lights hang from the ceiling in each room.  There is no carpet or other creature comforts.  I start to ask questions.  I am told that I belong to a group of people called the freedom fighters.  They are a group of people that have "woken" up to the reality of life and I am now one of them.  I ask them to explain to me what was going on before I "woke" up.  

Civilization has devolved and been forced underground.  All that is left of society are several thousand people that live in a large miles long cavern peppered with these dilapidated old rooms.  There is an old train that runs the length of this cavern.  It looks like an old New York sub way train gone to ruin.  The paint has chipped off to expose dull grey metal.  All of which is covered in soot and dirt.  Those that "sleep" get on the train and ride it deep into the caverns.  They get off at shopping locations that look as vibrant and beautiful as any in modern life.  Spacious malls, markets, boutiques - anything and everything you could want from life.  The only problem?  These places are traps set up by an alien race that occupies the furthest depths of the other end of the cavern.  They are called the Myriad and serve someone known as Central Thrust.  They pick unsuspecting sleepers off the street and force them into slavery to service and operate the railway and all of the background machinery needed to provide the shopping experience.  They don't actually get any of the nice jobs in the shopping area.  All of the work is dirty, dangerous work.

Those that wake up join the freedom fighters and work to undermine the Myriad.  They have finished explaining to me and want to give me my first assignment as a new freedom fighter.  I can now remember boarding the train and taking many trips to this shopping location.  One part of me has a hard time believing what I have just heard.  I want to see for myself before I fully commit myself to the freedom fighters.  

They tell me that if I will ride on top of the train instead of inside the train, that I will be able to see the truth of the matter for myself.  I go to a spot carved out of the rock that will allow me to jump on top of the train.  I see some other people riding up there as well.  They jump onto the train when it stops to allow sleepers aboard, but this is a tricky and dangerous maneuver because the train never stops for very long.  I wait my turn and then jump onto the train.  I have to scramble to a metal railing and find a way to latch onto it so I will not be thrown from the train.  Everything is filthy and I am still in my nice clothes.  I worry about getting them dirty and manage to hang on without soiling my shirt.  The train rocks and shudders and I have to hold on very tight so that I am not thrown from it.  I see the beautiful shopping places flash by and then the train hurtles into darkness.  

I watch people ahead of me to see what they plan on doing.  One of them looks back at me and yells, "we have to get off just ahead.  It is a point of no return.  Watch where you jump because the train doesn't stop!"  I see the people farther up the train jump into a rectangular pool of water alongside the track.  It is large enough to land in easily, but it is possible to miss the pool if you don't time it right.  I see one Freedom Fighter miss the pool.  He lands on the rocks and scree that shore up the railroad tracks.  His body bends in impossible ways as he bounces and tumbles along the track.  His broken body finally  comes to rest and he doesn't move again.  I realize that I am going to get my nice clothes dirty after all, but compared to the jump I have to make, it doesn't really matter anymore.  I jump for the pool and splash into deep water.  I swim back to the surface and climb out of the pool. 

I find my dad waiting at the pool for me.  "Dad, what are you doing here?"  I asked.  "I woke up a long time ago and have been waiting for you to join me."  "Is it really as bad as the Freedom Fighters told me it would be?"  I replied.  "Yes, look around and you can see for yourself."  I look around and see only despair and misery.  The air is smoky and I can smell burning iron.  I look around and see forges lining the edges of the cavern.  They are glowing orange and molten metal is running out of them into collecting pools around the tracks.  Old men and little boys are slaving away inside the forges keeping them cleaned and fueled.  I am convinced by what I see and decide to join the Freedom Fighters cause.

I work my way back towards the shopping spaces.  Before I can get there, I am stopped by a Freedom Fighter and am told that I can't go in there wet and dirty - I will be a sure target.  They steer me into a room where I shower and am given clean clothes.  They also warn me that I cannot board the train in the shopping center to return back to my room.  The train logs everyone that gets on at the Human Center.  If someone tries to get on the train in the shopping space that does not have a log entry originating at the Human Center, they are pulled off by Myriad Security.  I have to walk home!

I begin making my way back towards the living spaces carved out  in the far reaches of the cavern.  I no longer enjoy strolling through the shopping spaces.  Every face seems suspicious, every noise stands my nerves on edge.  I am now afraid of being singled out.  This is no longer a place of joy and wonderment, rather it holds great fear for me.  I approach the end of the shopping space and see a tall, lithe, agile woman cutting hair at a shop.  She has platinum blond hair that is spiked strait and shoots out in every direction.  I hear her ask someone if they have seen "the white hairs" come by yet.  I am curious about this and wonder what she means.  I start down a path through the rocks and rubble that will lead back to the my living space.  I see a young couple walking up the trail the other direction.  They have the most magnificent white hair.  It is spiky and stylish, they are wearing the very best clothes, and are fund and full of life.  I have a bad feeling about the hair dresser and try to warn the couple that they should not go by there, but they are "sleepers" and don't believe me.

I begin to follow them to see what is going to happen.  The hair dresser spots the couple and invites them in for a trim.  She is friendly and persuasive and the couple agree to sit down in front of the shop.  The hair dresser puts her hand on top of the man's head and her hand starts to glow.  All of the white is pulled out of the man's hair and sucked into the stylist's hand.  The man's hair is now black and it start to recede into his skull.  The hair shrinks to a crew cut and then starting from the forehead and moving backwards, his hair disappears altogether.  His eyes go dull and vacant.  Instead of looking young and stylish, the man now appears old with a severe case of male pattern baldness.  Before the young woman can act, the stylist does the same thing to her.  She steals her hair color and youth and good looks.  The stylist appears even more young and radiant now than before.  

The stylist tells the couple, "watch carefully now."  The stylist draws a series of symbols on the ground.  She then touches the symbols with her finger.  The symbols morph and flow into each other like liquid mercury.  They form a new pattern and then are sealed up into a plastic box.  She tells the couple, "when you can solve the puzzle and return the symbols to their original pattern, you may have your youth and good looks back."

I lose the dream for a period of time.  When I return to it, I am back in the Human Center, but things have changed dramatically.  The dilapidated rooms are gone.  They have been replaced by modern housing housing.  The train no longer exists either.  The tracks have been replaced by a magnetic highway that is traveled by sophisticated floating vehicles.   There are now hundreds of Freedom Fighters.  They tell me they have made great advances against the Myriad, but there is still a war to be waged.  They invite me to strap in to one of the vehicles and learn how to operate it.  I sit down in one of the mobile units labeled "training" and begin to acquaint myself with its operation.

Suddenly, a large group of vehicles mobilize.  The leader says they are flying in to the shopping center (it is now beyond Myriad control) to stage an attack against a rogue Freedom Fighter.  My vehicle comes to life and starts to move along the highway with theirs.  I panic because I was supposed to just be training, but now I am engaged in a real mission.  I quickly learn to operate the controls and then listen to the group leader's briefing.  He says that a Freedom Fighter is using technology to serve his own ends.  We are going to his office and are going to place a device on his computer systems that will fry the programming and end the Freedom Fighter's ability to subvert the cause.

We park at the shopping center and then work our way through a maze of hallways to an office door.  We burst into the office taking the rogue Fighter by surprise.  Our group leader slaps the device onto the computer.  The device hums and glows and then sputters.  It tries again and then fizzles out.  Our group leader exclaims, "What!  That devices is the latest in technology!  The only thing it can't break is high level Myriad programming!  This can't be!"  The rogue Freedom Fighter laughs an evil maniacal life.  "You fool!  I am the Myriad, I am Central Thrust!"  Horrified at the trap we have walked into, we race from the office.  Alarms are sounding and we can hear the pounding of many feet racing towards our location.  Our leader tells us to follow him and run for our lives.  We no longer have our transport vehicles.  We duck into secret tunnels and race back to headquarters.  The Myriad follow us for some way in the tunnels before we are able to lose them, but we arrive safe at headquarters and live to fight another day.

----------


## Burned up

When I have a spare 2 hours I'll read that one properly  ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

Holy cow. That's one of the longest dreams I've ever seen written on the forum. Cool adventure.

----------


## Moonbeam

That's not a dream, that's a movie script!  ::lol::

----------


## mark

::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock:: 

dam man tht is one long dream...cool theme to it thought...I am slightly envious lol  ::D: 

I bet it was a surprise to see your dad by the pool lol I can just picture that scene  ::lol::

----------


## raklet

Don't be envious, Mark.  :Oops:   I would trade a dream like that for one of your lucids any day!  I'm that one that is envious.  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Don't be envious, Mark.   I would trade a dream like that for one of your lucids any day!  I'm that one that is envious.



 ::D:  ah mate dont worry about it mate you will be lucid again soon enough  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

*Fragmented Dreams*

January 25, 2008.  4:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

Vague impression this would have been another epic, but I don't have recall of a lot of it.  What I do recall is fragmented.

I am a girl and am in some sort of competition with another girl.  Our moms and dads are with us.  We are staying in a hotel.  I kill the other girl.  Her parents corner me in a room.  I open a door and step out on the balcony.  We are several stories up.  They tell me to go ahead and jump - it would serve me right.  I laugh at them and then jump - knowing I can fly.  I fly out over the trees, lose my ability to fly and end up floating along the ground.

I'm back at the hotel, but have to sneak in and out because the cops are there.  I find out that the girl isn't dead after all.  I steal a plank and sneak out of the hotel for the last time.  I get in the car with my parents and we go to a restaurant to eat.

----------


## Burned up

You were a girl - excellent.  A killer girl too.

----------


## mark

::shock::  ha ha I did not expect that dream mate...nice one! 

It is great how you flew out the window...did it feel real to you?

----------


## raklet

> ha ha I did not expect that dream mate...nice one! 
> 
> It is great how you flew out the window...did it feel real to you?



No.  I haven't really developed a physical sense of feel in my dreams yet.  In fact, that is the first flying dream I have EVER had!  I was happy to just have flown!   :woohoo:

----------


## mark

> No.  I haven't really developed a physical sense of feel in my dreams yet.  In fact, that is the first flying dream I have EVER had!  I was happy to just have flown!




 :boogie:  cool...good stuff mate! its so good...I am dead excited for your first lucid flight...which im sure you are to  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

> In fact, that is the first flying dream I have EVER had! I was happy to just have flown!



Well, congrats on flying. Now that you've started it should happen more.

I have had flying dreams throughout my life, but maybe only once a year or less. After joining this site I have them _all_ the time. I can't even count how many I've had--lucid and non.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Moonbeam

> No. I haven't really developed a physical sense of feel in my dreams yet. In fact, that is the first flying dream I have EVER had! I was happy to just have flown!



 :boogie: Congratulations!  That's great!  One of the very best dream things there is.

----------


## Pancaka

> *Freedom Fighters*



 WOW! That was SO awesome! I wish I had dreams that I could remember that much of. Often my dreams have no plot (or at least I don't remember them well). That was incredible dood!

----------


## raklet

*No Cheating*

January 26, 2008.  5:40 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I am living a two story Victorian style house with my wife.  I am out of the house one day and meet a woman from Brazil.  Her name is Anna. She is beautiful and I fancy her.  We meet frequently to chat and flirt.  One day, she tells me she loves me.  I tell her I love her too, and we kiss.  She says she would like to come to my house to spend the night.  I agree.  It is still a few hours before I am expecting her, but I start to feel very bad about this whole situation.  I didn't ever intend for things to go this far (I am married after all) and I realize I shouldn't have started chatting and flirting with her in the first place.  I am torn between choosing what is right for my marriage and my own desires.  I finally decide that I will meet her outside and tell her that we have to stop seeing each other.

I meet her outside and tell her that we are finished.  She doesn't understand.  I tell her that I have kept myself sexually pure my whole life waiting for one special woman - who happens to be my wife (this is true IRL).  I tell Anna that I am not about to change that.  She is sad and angry at me for rejecting her.  I feel good that I had the courage to make this hard decision.  I am ashamed of myself that I let things get this far to begin.

----------


## Burned up

> *No Cheating*
> 
> January 26, 2008.  5:40 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I am living a two story Victorian style house with my wife.  I am out of the house one day and meet a woman from Brazil.  Her name is Anna. She is beautiful and I fancy her.  We meet frequently to chat and flirt.  One day, she tells me she loves me.  I tell her I love her too, and we kiss.  She says she would like to come to my house to spend the night.  I agree.  It is still a few hours before I am expecting her, but I start to feel very bad about this whole situation.  I didn't ever intend for things to go this far (I am married after all) and I realize I shouldn't have started chatting and flirting with her in the first place.  I am torn between choosing what is right for my marriage and my own desires.  I finally decide that I will meet her outside and tell her that we have to stop seeing each other.
> 
> I meet her outside and tell her that we are finished.  She doesn't understand.  I tell her that I have kept myself sexually pure my whole life waiting for one special woman - who happens to be my wife (this is true IRL).  I tell Anna that I am not about to change that.  She is sad and angry at me for rejecting her.  I feel good that I had the courage to make this hard decision.  I am ashamed of myself that I let things get this far to begin.



Hey, that's some insight into a conflict of yours.  Of course you're as sexually alive as any of us yet you have a strong moral stance that ultimately governs your behaviour - even in dreams.  Anna sounds like she's your "dream woman" and she represents what you are fighting against - desire.  If my understanding of Jung is approximately correct, "she" will be less angry with you if you accept "her" in your dreams as a sexual woman.  This doesn't mean acting out your fantasies (although that's fun too) but it does mean you'll relate to her differently.  It sounds like for you there was nothing between having a sexual relationship and having no relationship at all.  That's hard.  But I'm impressed at your integrity!

For what it's worth, my "dream woman" is sexually independent and doesn't seduce me, although she's somehow "available" to me in such a way that has her knowing what I need at the time.  My problem is almost the reverse of yours.  I am challenged with working out how to love a woman who isn't going to be seduced by me.  What does she need that I can give?

----------


## raklet

> Hey, that's some insight into a conflict of yours.



Hey, thanks for that.  I was wondering about meanings of that dream.  Many that I wake up with I just think "that was fun".  But occassionally I have a dream that leaves me pondering.  This was one of those.  I can see the obvious outward meaning of it - be faithful to your spouse.  But I wondered what the internal meaning of it was - as it relates to all DCs being a manifestation of parts of me.

So, that leaves me with some questions about the dream in that context.  What do you mean by "there is nothing between a sexual relationship and no relationship at all".  And what do you mean by "accepting her".

----------


## raklet

> WOW! That was SO awesome! I wish I had dreams that I could remember that much of. Often my dreams have no plot (or at least I don't remember them well). That was incredible dood!



Thank you!  Welcome to my journal.  I don't have dreams like that very often.  Keep working at it and you will have one that is long and fantastic!

----------


## Tobby

> I am a girl and am in some sort of competition with another girl.  Our moms and dads are with us.  We are staying in a hotel.  I kill the other girl.  Her parents corner me in a room.  I open a door and step out on the balcony.  We are several stories up.  They tell me to go ahead and jump - it would serve me right.  I laugh at them and then jump - knowing I can fly.  I fly out over the trees, lose my ability to fly and end up floating along the ground.
> 
> I'm back at the hotel, but have to sneak in and out because the cops are there.  I find out that the girl isn't dead after all.  I steal a plank and sneak out of the hotel for the last time.  I get in the car with my parents and we go to a restaurant to eat.



Sounds like a cool dream. Some action and ending up happy.
Somewhat like a hollywood-ending  ::mrgreen:: 

On the no cheating dream:
That must be some strong morals you have!  :Clap:  They even govern your dream.

----------


## raklet

In other forums, some here might fight me tooth and nail, but I feel safe in posting my most private thoughts here.  No dreams last night, but I did have an experience that I would like to write about.

God is our Father and cares very much about us.  I have believed that all of my life, and it was reaffirmed to me in a real and meaningful way last night.  I went to bed around 11:45 p.m.  I was very tired and immediately dropped off to sleep.  I awoke at around 1:00 a.m. with a strong prompting that something was wrong and I needed to get up.  Waking up at this time is unusual for me - especially since I had gone to bed so late.  I did have to go to the bathroom, so I thought maybe that was it.  I relieved myself and went back to bed.  I could not go back to sleep and I felt another strong prompt that something was wrong with the house.  I shook off the remaining cobwebs of sleep and started to take a critical look at everything around me.  I realized their was a strong exhaust smell in the air.  I have an old oil burning furnace in my house and it was spewing smoke out of the vents.  I could see a thick haze hanging in the air where moonlight penetrated the blinds.  I immediately turned off the furnace, opened all of the windows in the house (brrrrr), and checked on my kids.  Thankfully we are all fine (if just a little cold).

Some may call my experience intuition, a gut feeling, or even just common sense, but I'd like to think that I have a fair amount of experience in recognizing all of those things.  The prompts that I got where different than that, I know they were outside of myself.  I know that God lives and is our loving Father.  I am grateful for that.

----------


## Burned up

> Hey, thanks for that.  I was wondering about meanings of that dream.  Many that I wake up with I just think "that was fun".  But occassionally I have a dream that leaves me pondering.  This was one of those.  I can see the obvious outward meaning of it - be faithful to your spouse.  But I wondered what the internal meaning of it was - as it relates to all DCs being a manifestation of parts of me.
> 
> So, that leaves me with some questions about the dream in that context.  What do you mean by "there is nothing between a sexual relationship and no relationship at all".  And what do you mean by "accepting her".



By the "nothing between" bit I was suggesting that without the sexual part you had no other relationship with this person.

"Accepting her" I admit I haven't thought through properly.  I suppose I mean that can you have a loving relationship with someone without sex getting in the way?  Noted that Moonbeam reminded me that sex could mean something which isn't sex in a dream.  (Kind of reverse-Freudian thinking where everything comes back to sex).

I may be reading much too much into your dream by the way  :Oops:

----------


## Moonbeam

> (Kind of reverse-Freudian thinking where everything comes back to sex).



Yea, that's what I was thinking.  Like in mark's dream where he had sex with a girl that he doesn't get along with at work--could he be wanting better "relations" with her?  People have homosexual dreams--that probably means something other than you're turning gay.  Like that.  I'm not got at interpretation like Bu so I can't think of all the possibilities, but maybe "sex with someone other than your wife" means something totally different than you are thinking of/wanting to cheat on her.  Like anything in dreams, it's not something to feel bad about (if you were.)

----------


## raklet

> I may be reading much too much into your dream by the way



Perhaps.  Currently, there is no "her" IRL that fits the situation.  I have many female friends that I have good relationships with and I find nothing wrong with this.  

Perhaps the dream is nothing more than a manifestation of my moral values reminding me that it is better to avoid compromising situations to begin with than having to try to sort messes of my own making out later.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Perhaps the dream is nothing more than a manifestation of my moral values reminding me that it is better to avoid compromising situations to begin with than having to try to sort messes of my own making out later.



Something everyone should remember.

----------


## Caradon

> *Fragmented Dreams*
> 
> January 25, 2008. 4:00 a.m. A non lucid dream.
> 
> Vague impression this would have been another epic, but I don't have recall of a lot of it. What I do recall is fragmented.
> 
> I am a girl and am in some sort of competition with another girl. Our moms and dads are with us. We are staying in a hotel. I kill the other girl. Her parents corner me in a room. I open a door and step out on the balcony. We are several stories up. They tell me to go ahead and jump - it would serve me right. I laugh at them and then jump - knowing I can fly. I fly out over the trees, lose my ability to fly and end up floating along the ground.
> 
> I'm back at the hotel, but have to sneak in and out because the cops are there. I find out that the girl isn't dead after all. I steal a plank and sneak out of the hotel for the last time. I get in the car with my parents and we go to a restaurant to eat.



To bad you didn't remember the rest of this dream. Sounds like a pretty entertaining adventure! Amazing you knew you could fly with out being Lucid.

----------


## Burned up

> Perhaps.  Currently, there is no "her" IRL that fits the situation.  I have many female friends that I have good relationships with and I find nothing wrong with this.  
> 
> Perhaps the dream is nothing more than a manifestation of my moral values reminding me that it is better to avoid compromising situations to begin with than having to try to sort messes of my own making out later.



Perhaps.  But don't discount the unexpected/unwanted either as our unconscious has no scruples.

----------


## Burned up

> Something everyone should remember.



Well, values are interesting.  They're kind of unconscious but at the same time they're accessible to us if we really think about it as they govern our behaviour.  In the absence of life-changing experiences and traumas, they change very little over time - the transition from childhood to adulthood being the main period of change.  We often retain values from our parents, for example.

It is quite reasonable to expect our values to appear in our dreams, I would have thought.  Our ego would normally regulate how we make value-based decisions but in dreams our ego is away so maybe we see conflicts between our values and unconscious desires (e.g, sex - Freud says we all seek sex!).

Raklet - sorry to use your DJ to develop my thinking on dreams!!!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Well, values are interesting. They're kind of unconscious but at the same time they're accessible to us if we really think about it as they govern our behaviour. In the absence of life-changing experiences and traumas, they change very little over time - the transition from childhood to adulthood being the main period of change. We often retain values from our parents, for example.
> 
> It is quite reasonable to expect our values to appear in our dreams, I would have thought. Our ego would normally regulate how we make value-based decisions but in dreams our ego is away so maybe we see conflicts between our values and unconscious desires (e.g, sex - Freud says we all seek sex!).



No I meant IRL, avoiding the messes later.  I can easily kill DC's; a little DC-sex doesn't even cause the slightest twinge of conscious for me.

----------


## Burned up

> No I meant IRL, avoiding the messes later.  I can easily kill DC's; a little DC-sex doesn't even cause the slightest twinge of conscious for me.



OK, well what I wrote still applies  :smiley: 

Interesting that I don't have problems with DC sex (the chance would be fine though) but I felt bad when I killed a DC recently.  Hmmm....still did it though.

----------


## raklet

> Perhaps.  But don't discount the unexpected/unwanted either as our unconscious has no scruples.



Oh, I don't.  My dreams aren't always minty clean.  

Don't worry about using my DJ to develop your thinking.  I enjoy the conversation.

----------


## raklet

*Pinewood Derby Mafia*

January 28, 2008.  2:00 a.m. A non lucid dream.

A guy asked me to design a pinewood derby car for his son.  I agreed and then later discovered that he was part of the Italian mafia.  He and his friends kept reminding me that "the car better win or else".

----------


## Burned up

> Oh, I don't.  My dreams aren't always minty clean.



LOL.  But that's OK.  Better to dream these things than to do them irl.





> Don't worry about using my DJ to develop your thinking.  I enjoy the conversation.



Thanks.  Irritating habit of mine  ::roll::

----------


## mark

> *No Cheating*



cool dream mate! I have to say I to am impressed with your restraint (as I am sure your wife is to  :wink2: )

ha ha I bet this anna girl was gutted lol  ::lol:: 





> Some may call my experience intuition, a gut feeling, or even just common sense, but I'd like to think that I have a fair amount of experience in recognizing all of those things.  The prompts that I got where different than that, I know they were outside of myself.  I know that God lives and is our loving Father.  I am grateful for that.



I notice no one has commented on your post here, I think things like religion are tense to discuss which is why everyone has avoided it lol. I personally dont believe in God/Gods and so I think the credit for saving this situation lies solely on your shoulders....you should be proud mate  :smiley: 

I can say that your instincts are top notch things could have gotten very very bad in that situation for you and your family so I think it is incredible, and im glad you caught it before it got really bad.

----------


## Sara

Oops, I see I missed a lot here lately!
Nice dream about Anna, I said it before: you can be proud of your strong morals  :smiley: 

Wow, your story about waking up at night and finding the problem with the oil furnice was really shocking! Whoever you thank for it, this was definitely not 'just a coincidence'.

----------


## Pancaka

> I notice no one has commented on your post here, I think things like religion are tense to discuss which is why everyone has avoided it lol. I personally dont believe in God/Gods and so I think the credit for saving this situation lies solely on your shoulders....you should be proud mate 
> 
> I can say that your instincts are top notch things could have gotten very very bad in that situation for you and your family so I think it is incredible, and im glad you caught it before it got really bad.



Well I believe in God-not that I'm saying it was, not that I'm saying it wasn't-but we can all agree on one thing.

RAKLET SAVED TEH DAY!!! You should be in a comic book...with a cape and everthing! :woohoo: 

(if only there was a superhero smiley...THE ADMIN MUST BE INFORMED!!!)

----------


## raklet

> I notice no one has commented on your post here, I think things like religion are tense to discuss which is why everyone has avoided it lol. I personally dont believe in God/Gods and so I think the credit for saving this situation lies solely on your shoulders....you should be proud mate



Well, thank you for being brave enough to be the first to reply (in a respectful way) even if you don't believe the same things I do.  I have no problem that we think differently.  I respect you for the way you are and am glad that you can show the same towards me.





> I can say that your instincts are top notch things could have gotten very very bad in that situation for you and your family so I think it is incredible, and im glad you caught it before it got really bad.



I'm glad I caught it too.  I was freaked out for a while after.  I kept making the rounds to check my kids and see if they were still breathing.





> Oops, I see I missed a lot here lately!
> Nice dream about Anna, I said it before: you can be proud of your strong morals



Thank you!  I am proud of them - even if some people think it quite strange.  :tongue2: 





> Wow, your story about waking up at night and finding the problem with the oil furnice was really shocking! Whoever you thank for it, this was definitely not 'just a coincidence'.



I know what I believe and I am fine with anybody else calling it whatever they want, but I agree it wasn't a coincidence.  Maybe it was a shared dream!  :wink2: 





> RAKLET SAVED TEH DAY!!! You should be in a comic book...with a cape and everthing!
> 
> (if only there was a superhero smiley...THE ADMIN MUST BE INFORMED!!!)



LOL.  Thank you Shinjiro.  I don't know about being in a comic book - I'd feel too embarrassed, but I do appreciate all the support from my good friends here.



To All - Yes, I know religion is a tense subject (two things you never discuss, religion and politics) and I know how many of you feel on the topic from comments you have made in your DJ and other areas of the forum, but I decided to post that entry anyway - not because I am trying to convert anyone to my way of thinking, but rather because that is just a part of who I am.  I don't consider myself zealously religious.  For the most part I avoid topics of religion and God here, but, for me, this experience was so profound I  didn't feel like I would be true to myself if I didn't write it down the way I perceived it.  Also, I am confident in the friends I have made that read my journal and feel comfortable in posting about who and what I am while trusting that friendship will transcend all judgments, barriers, and belief systems.  Thank you all for being my friends!  ::hug::

----------


## Sara

> RAKLET SAVED TEH DAY!!! You should be in a comic book...with a cape and everthing!



Like this: 





> Also, I am confident in the friends I have made that read my journal and feel comfortable in posting about who and what I am while trusting that friendship will transcend all judgements, barriers, and belief systems.  Thank you all for being my friends!



And thank you for sharing this intriguing event! Dream or not, it was special enough to mention here!

----------


## Pancaka

> Like this:



 WAAAAY COOOL!!!

----------


## raklet

> Like this: 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for sharing this intriguing event! Dream or not, it was special enough to mention here!



Great smilies.  Thanks Sara, you are so sweet.  You made my day.

----------


## Caradon

> In other forums, some here might fight me tooth and nail, but I feel safe in posting my most private thoughts here. No dreams last night, but I did have an experience that I would like to write about.
> 
> God is our Father and cares very much about us. I have believed that all of my life, and it was reaffirmed to me in a real and meaningful way last night. I went to bed around 11:45 p.m. I was very tired and immediately dropped off to sleep. I awoke at around 1:00 a.m. with a strong prompting that something was wrong and I needed to get up. Waking up at this time is unusual for me - especially since I had gone to bed so late. I did have to go to the bathroom, so I thought maybe that was it. I relieved myself and went back to bed. I could not go back to sleep and I felt another strong prompt that something was wrong with the house. I shook off the remaining cobwebs of sleep and started to take a critical look at everything around me. I realized their was a strong exhaust smell in the air. I have an old oil burning furnace in my house and it was spewing smoke out of the vents. I could see a thick haze hanging in the air where moonlight penetrated the blinds. I immediately turned off the furnace, opened all of the windows in the house (brrrrr), and checked on my kids. Thankfully we are all fine (if just a little cold).
> 
> Some may call my experience intuition, a gut feeling, or even just common sense, but I'd like to think that I have a fair amount of experience in recognizing all of those things. The prompts that I got where different than that, I know they were outside of myself. I know that God lives and is our loving Father. I am grateful for that.



Just saw this. I'm glad everything turned out ok. scary stuff!

My sisters boyfriend was nearly killed recently in a similar situation. But his dog woke him up and saved his life.

----------


## Burned up

> To All - Yes, I know religion is a tense subject (two things you never discuss, religion and politics) and I know how many of you feel on the topic from comments you have made in your DJ and other areas of the forum, but I decided to post that entry anyway - not because I am trying to convert anyone to my way of thinking, but rather because that is just a part of who I am.  I don't consider myself zealously religious.  For the most part I avoid topics of religion and God here, but, for me, this experience was so profound I  didn't feel like I would be true to myself if I didn't write it down the way I perceived it.  Also, I am confident in the friends I have made that read my journal and feel comfortable in posting about who and what I am while trusting that friendship will transcend all judgments, barriers, and belief systems.  Thank you all for being my friends!




Raklet - I missed reading your earlier post.  It's something I would probably have replied to.  Like you, I am Christian and I tend to keep religion away from my posts in this forum probably for the same reasons as you.  Everyone has their values, and religious values are as valid (to a non-believer) as any other value one might disagree with (e.g. about the environment).  But you're right, and I'd like to think in this DJ forum we meet people as we find them.  It's the dreams that bring us together and like you say, these transcend everything else.  We all have them after all!  Pleased you can write without feeling judged.

----------


## raklet

> Just saw this. I'm glad everything turned out ok. scary stuff!
> 
> My sisters boyfriend was nearly killed recently in a similar situation. But his dog woke him up and saved his life.



Scary...and all that caused by a bad nozzle.  Fortunately, it was only a $5 part and easy to replace.  Glad I didn't have to replace the furnace in the middle of winter, but probably will do it this spring (the thing is 30 years old).

Dog...man's best friend.  Good boy!

----------


## raklet

*Moonbeam the Mechanic*

January 29, 2008.  2:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

Moonbeam was teaching me how to assemble a Milton Planter.  http://www.starcomfg.com/parts.html

----------


## Burned up

> *Moonbeam the Mechanic*
> 
> January 29, 2008.  2:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> Moonbeam was teaching me how to assemble a Milton Planter.  http://www.starcomfg.com/parts.html



I learn a lot about big machines from your DJ, Raklet.  At one level, Moonbeam explaining that kind of makes sense to me  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Well, thank you for being brave enough to be the first to reply (in a respectful way) even if you don't believe the same things I do.  I have no problem that we think differently.  I respect you for the way you are and am glad that you can show the same towards me.



 ::D:  I could never be disrespectful to you, your a good friend and I would never want to offend  :smiley:   I agree it doesnt matter at all, we believe differently and I feel the important thing is that you saved your family. 

lol I think Sara's smiley is great and says it all  :boogie: 






> I'm glad I caught it too.  I was freaked out for a while after.  I kept making the rounds to check my kids and see if they were still breathing.




 ::shock::  yeah I dont blame you for checking on your kids, do they know what happened? did your wife say anything about it?







> To All - Yes, I know religion is a tense subject (two things you never discuss, religion and politics) and I know how many of you feel on the topic from comments you have made in your DJ and other areas of the forum, but I decided to post that entry anyway - not because I am trying to convert anyone to my way of thinking, but rather because that is just a part of who I am.  I don't consider myself zealously religious.  For the most part I avoid topics of religion and God here, but, for me, this experience was so profound I  didn't feel like I would be true to myself if I didn't write it down the way I perceived it.  Also, I am confident in the friends I have made that read my journal and feel comfortable in posting about who and what I am while trusting that friendship will transcend all judgments, barriers, and belief systems.  Thank you all for being my friends!



This is what I like about the DJ section of this site, people can be who they are (including everything we keep quiet in real life, I know I personally have been more open then ever on here) and not have to worry about judgment. I think its a rare thing that we can be so open and not feel judged and so I thank you for your post  :smiley:  I think it shows the trust you place in us  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> *Moonbeam the Mechanic*
> 
> January 29, 2008.  2:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> Moonbeam was teaching me how to assemble a Milton Planter.  http://www.starcomfg.com/parts.html




 ::shock::  ha ha that is just brilliant  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Scary...and all that caused by a bad nozzle. Fortunately, it was only a $5 part and easy to replace. Glad I didn't have to replace the furnace in the middle of winter, but probably will do it this spring (the thing is 30 years old).



Whoa raklet I somehow missed that too; I'm glad everything turned out all right!  Too horrible to think of, your family in there.  ::hug::  

I don't think anyone here would be rude enough to argue with you in your dream journal.  We have a special arguing-place for that.  :tongue2: 





> Moonbeam was teaching me how to assemble a Milton Planter. http://www.starcomfg.com/parts.html



Well, I'm flattered of course to appear in anyone's dream, but raklet I'm sure you could have done better than me for that.  I'm sure it got screwed up, right?  You just didn't want to write that part probably.





> I learn a lot about big machines from your DJ, Raklet. At one level, Moonbeam explaining that kind of makes sense to me



Oh really?  I'm not sure if that is a decorative "planter" to like grow a flower in, or something to put seeds in the ground.  Looks like a combine to me.

----------


## raklet

> Well, I'm flattered of course to appear in anyone's dream, but raklet I'm sure you could have done better than me for that.  I'm sure it got screwed up, right?  You just didn't want to write that part probably.



No lies.  You did it right.  You were a great teacher!






> Oh really?  I'm not sure if that is a decorative "planter" to like grow a flower in, or something to put seeds in the ground.  Looks like a combine to me.



It is something that puts seeds into the ground.  Specifically, sugar beet seeds (well they can plant dozens of different seeds but mine is setup for sugar beets).  That pictures is just one unit.  My planter has twenty four of them (spaced 22 inches apart).  That's 44 feet of machine behind the tractor, so yes BU was right.  I'll get some pictures of the machine (and me with it per Sara's request) put up soon.

----------


## Moonbeam

> It is something that puts seeds into the ground. Specifically, sugar beet seeds (well they can plant dozens of different seeds but mine is setup for sugar beets). That pictures is just one unit. My planter has twenty four of them (spaced 22 inches apart). That's 44 feet of machine behind the tractor, so yes BU was right. I'll get some pictures of the machine (and me with it per Sara's request) put up soon.



Oh, you were actually doing it, it wasn't just a dream.  I mean you dreamt about something you were really doing.

----------


## raklet

> Oh, you were actually doing it, it wasn't just a dream.  I mean you dreamt about something you were really doing.



Yes, I spent the last two days tearing apart all of the planter units and replacing worn or broken parts.

----------


## Burned up

> Oh really?  I'm not sure if that is a decorative "planter" to like grow a flower in, or something to put seeds in the ground.  Looks like a combine to me.







> No lies.  You did it right.  You were a great teacher!



That's the bit that sounded believable, whatever sort of planter it was!

----------


## raklet

Really strange dream fragment.  First a phrase direct from my dream...

Worm on a Nail or Nine Inches equals One Foot.

Then, it was explained to me that this was some kind of new drink.  Skewer a worm on a nail, throw it in a glass of tequila, and ..... can't remember the rest.



Pictures................!!!!

Here I am next to my beet planter.  It is folded up in transport position.



Boy, I'm such a handsome devil!   :wink2: 


Rear View Shot (not my rear, the tractors!)


Working on a planter unit


The unfolding sequence




Completely unfolded (44 feet or 13.4 meters)

----------


## Moonbeam

::shock::  Damn, that's some serious equipment.

Aren't you glad I showed you how to make that?  ::chuckle::  

(And yes, you are such a handsome devil.  ::D: )

----------


## raklet

> Damn, that's some serious equipment.
> 
> Aren't you glad I showed you how to make that?  
> 
> (And yes, you are such a handsome devil. )



LOL.  Thank you!

Oh, I forgot to mention.  Aside from the actual planter units, I built that thing.  Its called a tool bar and is used to mount, well, tools (in this case the milton planter units).

----------


## Caradon

Great pictures! You live such a cool life. I know farming can be a struggle sometimes. but I bet it's satisfying work.

----------


## raklet

> Great pictures! You live such a cool life. I know farming can be a struggle sometimes. but I bet it's satisfying work.



Thanks!  I think my life is pretty great.  If you ever want to come for a vacation......you are welcome.  Instead of telling your friends you are going hot air ballooning, you can tell them you are going to go farm!  ::chuckle:: 

Satisfying is the key word.  I worked as a computer professional for about ten years before coming back to the farm.  Computers are my real love and passion in life, but I couldn't find satisfaction living in the cities and all its accompanying problems.  I grew up on the farm and realized that I enjoyed it almost as much as computers and definitely loved the rural life better.  So, farming became my best choice to live the kind of life I wanted.

Now that I have been doing it for four years, farming has grown on me and taken first place.  I still like computers, but now they are just my hobby.

----------


## mark

ha those pics are incredible!! the tractors are huge!  ::shock:: 

lol and just to sound stupid but what is a beet?

----------


## raklet

> ha those pics are incredible!! the tractors are huge! 
> 
> lol and just to sound stupid but what is a beet?



Nah, not a stupid question.  It is a large root that is grown for its sugar content (16-19% sugar).  Molasses, brown sugar, and white table sugar are all made from the sugar beet.  There are also many valuable by-products that result from the sugar extraction process.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_beet

----------


## Burned up

> There are also many valuable by-products that result from the sugar extraction process.



Including alcoholic ones!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Including alcoholic ones!



Mmmm, beet whiskey is the best!  (Well, scotch whiskey is pretty good too...*has another sip*)

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool pictures, raklet. You work with some huge equipment. And that's great that you enjoy what you do.

----------


## Burned up

> Mmmm, beet whiskey is the best!  (Well, scotch whiskey is pretty good too...*has another sip*)



Ahemmmm..... the spelling is "whisky" when referring to the original stuff  :smiley: 

(Aw no, now we're spamming Raklet's DJ with alcohol  :Sad: )

----------


## raklet

LOL, not spam.  You are just helping keep my journal alive since I've nothing to post in it - so thanks!  

I've got a cold.  It is not bad enough to keep me in bed, but it does leave me wiped out by the end of the day.  I hardly even remember laying down before I am asleep and that is the last thing I remember before I wake up a seemingly short time later.  I guess deep sleep is necessary for healing, but it certainly destroys my dreams.

----------


## Burned up

> LOL, not spam.  You are just helping keep my journal alive since I've nothing to post in it - so thanks!



Glad we're cheering you up not getting on your nerves  :smiley: 





> I've got a cold.  It is not bad enough to keep me in bed, but it does leave me wiped out by the end of the day.  I hardly even remember laying down before I am asleep and that is the last thing I remember before I wake up a seemingly short time later.  I guess deep sleep is necessary for healing, but it certainly destroys my dreams.



I know that illness.  It's like sleep follows you round and you can slip into it any time.  The only dreams I get like that are when I doze following waking up proper in the mornings.  But they're more like vivid fragments than anything else.

Have some comfort food/drink.  It's one of the few things we can do to cheer ourselves up when suffering.  Hope it clears soon.

----------


## raklet

*Warning.  The following dream contains graphic content of a sexual nature.  This dream may not be suitable for some viewers.  Discretion is advised.*  ( ::chuckle::  Stupid television warnings)

*Extreme Counseling  w/ FA*

February 3, 2008.  6:40 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I see myself as a psychologist.  The dream is black and white and I am in outdated clothing.  It is if I am looking back in time.  I am visiting with a woman who has many problems.  I listen to them all and then tell her that what she needs is a good man.  She needs sex.  She is offended by my remark.  I ask her if she has been having sex.  She says no.  I explain to her that all of her emotional problems stem from unfulfilled and repressed sexual desire.  She finally agrees this is the case and asks if I am the one to "fix" that problem for her.  I tell her I am not the one, but know someone that is.  I ask her to leave the room and come back in a few minutes.  

She leaves the room and I watch myself metamorphose from a frumpy outdated old man to a young muscular stud.  The dream changes to vivid color.  I am no longer seeing the dream from a third person perspective, rather I am the young stud, looking out of his eyes.  I am kneeling on the ground in front a full length mirror, but I am not sitting on my feet.  Rather, from the knees up I am standing straight.  I am naked and admire myself in the mirror.  I look at my handsome facial features and then the finely chiseled ripples of my muscles in my arms, chest, and stomach.  

I am waiting for the woman to return; I am erect and have a rather large "specimen".  I am fascinated by this and no longer notice anything else.  I suddenly find myself performing self-fellatio.  

****EDITED FOR CONTENT****

At this point, I start to think it must be a dream, no, I HOPE it is all a dream.  I know I am not that flexible or that large in real life.  I let the dream go and I wake up to see if I am dreaming all of this.  I am now awake and find myself kneeling on my bed performing fellatio on myself.  Sick!  I'm a perverted weirdo!  Freak!  It is bad enough to be dreaming about doing such things, but to find myself doing them in real life!  I couldn't handle the thought of it, so I slipped back into my dream to escape the reality of my situation.  

Just as I am finishing my self performance, the woman comes back into the room.  I sit in a chair and she climbs on top of me.  We have sex and I satisfy her and myself again.  

The rest of the dream is just a fragment.  I find myself dressed and wandering around the halls of a school.  I see a teacher in a red blouse and black skirt.  There is something funny at the school.  Adults are crowded into the hall.  I see my grandpa.  I go outside.  It is snowing.  I see a car wash.

When I really awoke from the dream, I was relieved to find myself laying flat on my back, in bed, with all my clothes on.  I realized I had experienced an FA, but I still had to take a few minutes to convince myself that it did not actually happen.  That dream was altogether much too real.  WOW!  Interesting that I had absolutely no feelings of guilt or morality in this dream given my strong beliefs.  I was only worried about being a pervert.

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh good, I had a sex dream last night too, and I was wondering how detailed I should make it.  I was lucid tho; for some reason that makes me more embarrassed about it--like if I'm lucid I should know better.  Being lucid doesn't always mean that you are in full control tho.

One thing that you should have done:  when you started to wonder if it was a dream, you should have done a reality check!

Remember:  Every time you are performing impossible sex acts, DO AN RC!  ::D:  (Hey you could do it every time you are performing possible ones too, to reinforce it.)

----------


## mark

:boogie: wooohooo raklet had a sex dream  ::shock::  I never expected to see that lol 

That is a strange one but I dont think it is anything to worry about in terms of morals or anything, remember dreams are symbolic maybe it means you are giving yourself a "pat on the back" or something  ::D: 

Great dream though, and yeah it is surprising how real the sex dreams can be...its why I like them so much ha ha  ::lol::

----------


## Burned up

> wooohooo raklet had a sex dream  I never expected to see that lol



LOLOLOLOL!   :laugh:   :laugh:   :laugh: 

I;m very proud of you Raklet - and for being a psychotherapist!!!





> That is a strange one but I dont think it is anything to worry about in terms of morals or anything, remember dreams are symbolic maybe it means you are giving yourself a "pat on the back" or something



Could be.





> Great dream though, and yeah it is surprising how real the sex dreams can be...its why I like them so much ha ha



I'm struggling to remember  :Sad:

----------


## Sara

> wooohooo raklet had a sex dream  I never expected to see that lol



Whaaa, indeed! Never expected this  ::D:  (and the extreme detailed description of it, man, you give a good example to MB  :wink2:  )

LOL, so funny. I have to adjust my opinion about Christians not being open about and enjoying sex  :tongue2:  (like you said, in my DJ)

Those pics are great as well, you look good in this working outfit, only a little small next to your huge machinery  :tongue2:  (hehe, you know what they say about boys with big toys... maybe that's why you had this dream  ::D: )

----------


## raklet

> only a little small next to your huge machinery  (hehe, you know what they say about boys with big toys... maybe that's why you had this dream )




 :Mad:  :Pissed:  ::furious:: 

Do I need to post some more pictures to prove otherwise?


(jk, I'm not _that_ open minded!  ::D: )

----------


## Caradon

> Thanks! I think my life is pretty great. If you ever want to come for a vacation......you are welcome. Instead of telling your friends you are going hot air ballooning, you can tell them you are going to go farm! 
> 
> Satisfying is the key word. I worked as a computer professional for about ten years before coming back to the farm. Computers are my real love and passion in life, but I couldn't find satisfaction living in the cities and all its accompanying problems. I grew up on the farm and realized that I enjoyed it almost as much as computers and definitely loved the rural life better. So, farming became my best choice to live the kind of life I wanted.
> 
> Now that I have been doing it for four years, farming has grown on me and taken first place. I still like computers, but now they are just my hobby.



Good choice! I would take a farm in the country over an office in the city any day as well. That would be cool to hang out at your place for a while.

And Oh my god at that sex dream! ::shock::  ::lol:: 
I would never have the guts to post a dream like that!

----------


## Xoffen

wow that was pretty open you must be kinky

----------


## Pancaka

My...how very...explicit...ahem...oh...God...

 ::barf:: 

... I think I'm gonna re-read some of Abra's dream journal now...

 ::barf:: 

OH GOD THE IMAGES!!! WHY RAKLET!?! WHY!?!

 ::barf::

----------


## Sara

> Do I need to post some more pictures to prove otherwise?
> 
> 
> (jk, I'm not _that_ open minded! )



Hehehe, I told you, I had to get back on you some day  ::D: 
But please no, leave the pics out  :smiley: 

Maybe you have a new pic of little Brigham?

----------


## Moonbeam

You guys shouldn't give Raklet trouble about his dream.  He gave me courage to post my sex dream.  Everybody has weird dreams like that; if people don't talk about them, others may think that they are the only one.

People don't have to read dream journals if they are easily shocked.

----------


## Burned up

> You guys shouldn't give Raklet trouble about his dream.  He gave me courage to post my sex dream.  Everybody has weird dreams like that; if people don't talk about them, others may think that they are the only one.
> 
> People don't have to read dream journals if they are easily shocked.



Yes, this isn't a freak show.  I too have felt encouraged to write about otherwise taboo dream scenes by the openness of others and the feedback I've had from various people.  (Just wish there were more dreams like that  :Sad: )

----------


## raklet

> wow that was pretty open you must be kinky



Not kinky.  I was weirded out by the dream as much as anybody.  I was soooo relieved when I woke up and realized that was all it was.





> OH GOD THE IMAGES!!! WHY RAKLET!?! WHY!?!



You had fair warning.  Your choice to read.






> Maybe you have a new pic of little Brigham?



I can do that.

[QUOTE=Moonbeam;685975]You guys shouldn't give Raklet trouble about his dream.  He gave me courage to post my sex dream.  Everybody has weird dreams like that; if people don't talk about them, others may think that they are the only one.





> Yes, this isn't a freak show.  I too have felt encouraged to write about otherwise taboo dream scenes by the openness of others and the feedback I've had from various people.  (Just wish there were more dreams like that )



Thanks guys.

----------


## mark

> You guys shouldn't give Raklet trouble about his dream.  He gave me courage to post my sex dream.  Everybody has weird dreams like that; if people don't talk about them, others may think that they are the only one.
> 
> People don't have to read dream journals if they are easily shocked.







> Yes, this isn't a freak show.  I too have felt encouraged to write about otherwise taboo dream scenes by the openness of others and the feedback I've had from various people.  (Just wish there were more dreams like that )



Agreed! totally and I dont think raklets dream was that strange anyway once you understand that they should not be taken literally.

hey raklet I wouldnt worry about being judged after all if people judge its them who are offended not you.

I have had plenty dodgy dreams once there was a bowling ball being used as a sexual object  ::roll::

----------


## raklet

> hey raklet I wouldnt worry about being judged after all if people judge its them who are offended not you.
> 
> I have had plenty dodgy dreams once there was a bowling ball being used as a sexual object



I'm not too worried about the nay sayers.  I actually had a bit of a chuckle at some of the responses.

LOL at the bowling ball.  Where is that one in your DJ?  :wink2:

----------


## mark

its from a while back, its not as detailed as my most recent dreams

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=185

----------


## Burned up

> once there was a bowling ball being used as a sexual object



 :Uhm:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. That was a wild one, Raklet. Much respect for having the courage to post it all, in detail.  ::cooler:: 

And cool pics. That's one huge tractor. o.O

----------


## Moonbeam

> I have had plenty dodgy dreams once there was a bowling ball being used as a sexual object



 
 ::lol::  for real.  I remembered that dream after I read it again--the bowling ball/sextoy Rube Goldberg machine.

----------


## raklet

> its from a while back, its not as detailed as my most recent dreams
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=185



Haha, it's funny!

----------


## Pancaka

> You had fair warning.  Your choice to read.



 WARNING!? I just thought it was going to turn out funny... at the part with the mirror I got weirded out...but I thought that after that you would skip the details... ::barf:: 

I'm not saying you're weird for having or posting the dream, just posting it in detail.

----------


## Moonbeam

Shin, he did give a warning.  If someone is trying to analyze their dreams, details may be important.  It's really not the weirdest dream anyone has ever had or anything, it's just that particular description of that particular subject matter that some people find disturbing. I mean, no one would care if he described eating something and his mouth seemed really big, in great detail, and to the mind maybe that is just another bodily function.  

Now, we know raklet is a normal, well-adjusted, person (as much as we know that about anyone here; probably more so in his case), and if other people read a dream like that, they may feel OK about dream that they think is abnormal.  

OK, I probably should have let it drop; it's being made into a bigger deal than it should be.  Maybe I should do like Mark and link some of my weirder sex dreams.  (Or maybe not; we don't want raklet's dream journal to become porn dream central of DV.)

----------


## raklet

Ok, change of topic.  New dream, new subject (safe for everyone to read).

*Cave Explorer and Super Sleuth*
February 07, 2008.  7:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream (some brief lucidity).

I first became aware of this dream around 2:45 a.m.  It continued to run until I woke up around 7:00 a.m.  (Four hours of dream means lots of lost details).

I explore hidden caves and underground passages.  I have a female partner that shares my passion.  I think she is Brazilian but has a French name.  I can't remember her name anymore.  I feel attracted to her besides being a coworker.  I arrive at a high security building.  There is an entrance to a cave inside the the building.  I show my credentials to a female security guard and ask to be let into the building, but she wants someone who can vouch for me.  I see my female coworker inside the building and I signal to her to come over.  She verifies my identity with the security guard and I enter the building.  

My coworker tells me that she is excited to see the cave and urges me to hurry.  We enter the cave and just miss getting on the subway to take us to our destination.  It is the last train of the night and my friend is sad.  I tell her it is not too late to catch.  I jump down onto the tracks and motion for her to follow.  I tell her we will run to the next platform where we can catch the train.  We begin running.  She is faster than I am and I lose sight of her.  We run for a long time through poorly lit tunnels.  Finally we arrive at the next station.  I see my friend getting on the train.  It looks as if it will pull away at any moment, and I am afraid of missing.  I manage to get on at the last second.

(I have a brief moment of lucidity before arising to use the bathroom and get a drink.  I then go back to sleep and fall into my dream.)


My friend and I are in a low ceilinged cavern.  She is excited and wants me to look at the floor.  There are shattered fragments of orange and blue gems all over the floor.  We wonder what they are for.  When I look up, I see huge gems of all colors and shapes embedded in the roof.  I want to collect one.  I choose one that is pink in color and cylinder in shape.  I grasp the bottom half of the cylinder that is sticking out of the rock and pull on it.  It is stuck and will not come free.  I look closely at where it meets the rock and see that it looks damp.  I don't think about what this could mean and decide to twist the gem.  I twist it and it comes free of the ceiling with force.  As the gem comes loose, a great flood of water starts to pour into the room from the opening where the gem was.  My friend tells me I must hurry and we flee the room before we drown.  My friend brought her children with her to the cavern, but they are trapped in a different room and we cannot save them.  They are dead by the time the water recedes and we are able to look for them.  We find their bodies have decayed into little more than pools of slime.  The room stinks and we comment on this.  Neither of us seem terribly concerned that children have just died.  We return to the gem cavern and realize that the broken shards are past remnants of gems shattering when the room has flooded in the past.

We return to the surface and find that one of our friends has been killed.  We start to investigate the murder.  We get a lead on two suspicious looking men.  We go to talk to them.  My friend starts to ask them questions about the murder.  They deny any involvement.  My friend leaves, but I stay sitting there.  The men ignore me.  They don't realize I was with my friend.  When my friend is gone they become nervous and talk about the gig being up.  They say they need to leave town.  They get on the phone and call their handler to make arrangements for leaving.  I follow them to a hotel.  They operate the front desk.  I ask to book a room.  They tell me it will cost $128.  I ask for a cheap room.  They say they can house me in the attic or maybe the basement, but they will have to ask the manager.  They offer me some food while I wait.  I eat the food and fall asleep.  When I wake up, the men are gone.  They have removed everything from the lobby of the hotel.  It is stripped completely bare.  I feel guilty that I didn't notify anyone of the men before they were able to flee.

There are other parts in the narrative where I remember being aware of dreaming, but nothing advance or within my control.  I can't remember exactly where I knew it any longer.

----------


## Twoshadows

Good job on the nice long dream and on the brief lucidity.

I also had a flood dream last night. Yours was kind of creepy, though, with the kids dying and decaying. Eeeee... ::shock::

----------


## Xoffen

Funny on how you left your friend and everything to follow these guys and end up losing them maybe they will pop up in a later dream  :vicious:   But good job on the recall as far as advice id say the same thing i need to do practice reality checks  maybe the dream would ended up alot different     ::wizard::

----------


## Burned up

Fun dream Raklet.  I live the idea of exploring caverns.  Especially with a female companion!  The $128 caught my eye.  Wonder why that number?  It's a power of two, btw.  Or is it the amount of memory on your PC???  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> Fun dream Raklet.  I live the idea of exploring caverns.  Especially with a female companion!  The $128 caught my eye.  Wonder why that number?  It's a power of two, btw.  Or is it the amount of memory on your PC???



I have no idea about 128.  It doesn't ring any bells with me.  And it certainly is not the amount of memory on my pc.  128 MB wouldn't run anything these days.  Vista alone recommends at least 1 GB!  ::holycrap::

----------


## Burned up

> I have no idea about 128.  It doesn't ring any bells with me.  And it certainly is not the amount of memory on my pc.  128 MB wouldn't run anything these days.  Vista alone recommends at least 1 GB!



Must have been a hotel with 95 windows then  ::mrgreen:: 

I also was taken by the offer of a room in the attic or basement.  In many dream theories the house/building is analogous to the body and ultimately to the emotional functioning.  The middle floors are the heart.  You were offered a room in the attic (head=thinking,rationality) or the basement (feet?  can't recall.  Possibly the unconscious).  The moral?  You can't buy love with money.  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> Must have been a hotel with 95 windows then



 ::rolllaugh::  ::lol::  ::bowdown::  Very clever!

----------


## raklet

*Split Lip*

February 8, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I wanted to be intimate with my wife, but when I tried she screamed in pain.  I was worried maybe it was too soon after having the baby.  She said it didn't feel like that, it was something else.  I looked and could see that she had a small split in one her lips.

(PDP.  I have a small split in my lip at the corner of my mouth.  It is quite painful.)

----------


## Xoffen

> *Split Lip*
> 
> February 8, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I wanted to be intimate with my wife, but when I tried she screamed in pain.  I was worried maybe it was too soon after having the baby.  She said it didn't feel like that, it was something else.  I looked and could see that she had a small split in one her lips.
> 
> (PDP.  I have a small split in my lip at the corner of my mouth.  It is quite painful.)




lol nice kinda sad tho

----------


## Burned up

> *Split Lip*
> 
> February 8, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I wanted to be intimate with my wife, but when I tried she screamed in pain.  I was worried maybe it was too soon after having the baby.  She said it didn't feel like that, it was something else.  I looked and could see that she had a small split in one her lips.
> 
> (PDP.  I have a small split in my lip at the corner of my mouth.  It is quite painful.)



Ouch.

----------


## mark

::shock::  yes I concur BU! Ouch indeed! 

oh and nice one on the lucid moments the other day Raklet  :boogie:

----------


## Moonbeam

Have you started your multi-vitamin yet, raklet?

----------


## raklet

> Have you started your multi-vitamin yet, raklet?



Yes.  Some time ago.  And then I got sick with strep.  After the strep was gone, I just felt like crap and wondered if the vitamin was making me sick.  I went off of it for a month, but never really got better.  I'm over my colds (for the most part) so I've started taking it again this week.  One thing I have noticed, is that the vitamin makes my hands and feet itch.  It is a GNC brand vitamin that instructs two tablets a day (50 mg of B6 among many others) but I may have to scale it back to one tablet a day and see if that stops the itching.

----------


## raklet

*Shopping at the Caterpillar factory*

February 9, 2008.  8:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

A friend of mine wanted to buy a camp trailer.  I recommended he buy it from Jim.  I believed Jim to be an honest and upstanding guy.  My friend talked to Jim and Jim told him the trailer was in perfect working order and that the television worked with good reception.  My friend bought the trailer.

Later, my friend came to me to complain that the television reception was poor.  He said that he had tried moving the trailer all over the city and can rarely get good reception.  I didn't know what to tell him and he went away.  My dad was listening to the conversation and he said "I told you that Jim wasn't on the up and up.  You shouldn't have encouraged your friend to buy a trailer from him."  I felt defensive and tried to defend Jim as best I could.

My dad was satisfied with my defense of Jim.  He said we needed to go buy some supplies.  We drove all over Salt Lake City looking for a specialty metal.  We couldn't find it.  We stopped at one last location.  We asked some employees if they had it.  They said yes and we needed to talk to a sales rep.  We walked through the factory.  The rooms where dark and dirty and loaded with big machinery.  We got to the sales reps office.  There were two women in there helping another customer.  One woman said she was a helicopter pilot for Caterpillar Machinery and that she had worked as a mechanic on Caterpillar Helicopters for 20 plus years.  I kept thinking "odd I didn't know Caterpillar made helicopters (they don't)".  When it is my turn, the two woman morph into a single woman, and then to a guy, and then the thing morphs through a whole series of persons before finally settling on an old worn smoker named William Wallace.  Wallace finalizes the sale and tells us we can go to the back of the factory to inspect the merchandise.

We walk through a large assembly plant and see people putting hysters together at superhuman speed.  In the same room as the hyster assembly is a call center with people crowded around computers taking phone calls.  There is no standardization amongst the computers.  There are all makes of computers at all levels of speed and capacity.  The monitors are different sizes and makes as well.  We talk to some of the agents and ask if we can use their internet to check on our order.  We sign into MSN and do something I can't remember.

----------


## mark

:Sad:  shame that Jim turned out not to be trust worthy in the dream. Still its good that you gave him the benefit of the doubt  :smiley: 

What is the catapiller company? I have never heard of them

----------


## raklet

> What is the catapiller company? I have never heard of them



One of the world's largest manufacturers of industrial equipment.  Backhoes, excavators, dump trucks, etc.

http://www.cat.com/cda/layout?m=37400&x=7

----------


## Burned up

> There are all makes of computers at all levels of speed and capacity.  The monitors are different sizes and makes as well.  We talk to some of the agents and ask if we can use their internet to check on our order.



That'll be your processing centre mate.  Sounds like you feel you need to process things at different rates etc.  Maybe you're a guy who can multi-task???  ::mrgreen:: 





> We sign into MSN and do something I can't remember.



Pretend to be 11 year olds?   ::shakehead::

----------


## Moonbeam

I've had that DC-morphing thing once too; one of my first lucids.  That's what got me lucid, the changing faces.

----------


## raklet

What do you think is up with the vitamins making me itch?

----------


## Moonbeam

I don't know; I was thinking about that.  I would think a crack in the lip and itching would be more associated with deficiencies, rather than taking vitamins.  Maybe you are reacting to something in that particular brand; maybe you should try another one.  I really don't think it's necessary to spend a lot on a multi-vitamin for it to be good; a Wal-Mart or Walgreens plain label should be OK.

Do you have to work out in the cold a lot in the winter?  Could it all just be dry skin?

Are you taking fish oil?

----------


## raklet

> I don't know; I was thinking about that.  I would think a crack in the lip and itching would be more associated with deficiencies, rather than taking vitamins.  Maybe you are reacting to something in that particular brand; maybe you should try another one.  I really don't think it's necessary to spend a lot on a multi-vitamin for it to be good; a Wal-Mart or Walgreens plain label should be OK.
> 
> Do you have to work out in the cold a lot in the winter?  Could it all just be dry skin?
> 
> Are you taking fish oil?



The cracked lip is unrelated to the vitamin.  I got it from not taking better care of my lips.  Yes, I work out in the cold all day every day.  Just need to remember the chapstick.

The itching only occurs when I take the vitamin.  I'm going to try reducing the dose.  If that doesn't work, I will switch to a different vitamin.

----------


## Moonbeam

> The itching only occurs when I take the vitamin. I'm going to try reducing the dose. If that doesn't work, I will switch to a different vitamin.



I defintely think you should switch if that is the case.

----------


## raklet

Baby Pics!

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/20080210DadAndBaby/photo#5165559587659068066"><img src="http://lh3.google.com/raklet/R6_BE6CIMqI/AAAAAAAAAOI/HUe-Wkbc3AY/s400/20080210_DAB.JPG" border="0"/></a>

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/20080210DadAndBaby/photo#5165559647788610226"><img src="http://lh5.google.com/raklet/R6_BIaCIMrI/AAAAAAAAAOU/TsPoYgnYD2s/s400/20080210_DAB%20%282%29.JPG" border="0"/></a>

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/20080210DadAndBaby/photo#5165559707918152386"><img src="http://lh3.google.com/raklet/R6_BL6CIMsI/AAAAAAAAAOc/Emz-kDU6Htw/s400/20080210_DAB%20%283%29.JPG" border="0"/></a>

----------


## Moonbeam

::yeah::  ::smitten::  ::kiss::  Very cute, raklet....(the baby's pretty cute too!  ::lol:: )

----------


## Burned up

Great pics.  Love the first one - you have a lovely baby  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Awww...those pictures are so cute!! And look how big he is getting....

If I look at them again before I go to bed, I'll probably have a baby dream.... ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> Awww...those pictures are so cute!! And look how big he is getting....
> 
> If I look at them again before I go to bed, I'll probably have a baby dream....



On that basis, I think I'll go and have a quick look at Mark's DJ  ::mrgreen::

----------


## raklet

> Awww...those pictures are so cute!! And look how big he is getting....
> 
> If I look at them again before I go to bed, I'll probably have a baby dream....



Ah, sweet.  I hope you have a baby dream.





> On that basis, I think I'll go and have a quick look at Mark's DJ



 ::chuckle::

----------


## Vex Kitten

What an adorable baby. And those little eyes seem to look right into the soul.
 :smiley:

----------


## mark

> Great pics. Love the first one - you have a lovely baby



indeed Raklet you have a very sweet son  :smiley:  looks happy to! alot of the pics of my bro have him screaming lol 





> On that basis, I think I'll go and have a quick look at Mark's DJ



 ::shock::  ha ha ha nice one BU  lol I am secretly chuffed....it means I have retained my title of most sex in a DJ ....lol eat that sara!!  :tongue2:

----------


## raklet

*Football Practice and Magic*

February 12, 2008.  5:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I am with three other friends.  We are all suited up in American style football gear.  A nd B tell us that we need some conditioning and are going on a run in a mine shaft.  We enter a large metal building and start descending a maze of staircases.  The staircases branch off in all directions and seem to go down forever.  I am thoroughly lost and feel glad to have some friends to follow.  But, A and B are much faster than me and D and get so far ahead that I lose sight of them.  I see a dirt trail from their shoes and follow it.  I go through a door and find myself outside on the sidewalk.  I no longer see A and B.  D stops me and complains that he wants to go back.   He says it is stupid that A and B won't wait for us and he doesn't want to get totally lost.  I encourage him to continue following me and say that it will be alright.  I run ahead down the sidewalk and around a corner.  Ahead, I can see A and B are now on the football practice field outside the big metal building.  They are back at our original starting point.  I shout back at D to come on and then I join them.

We are all together again, and a big delivery truck drives up.  The back door slides up and we jump into the truck.  We are transported to a gymnasium.  We go inside to change out of our football uniforms.  I see some large metal tanks laying on their sides inside the gymnasium.  They look old and rusty and people are working on them to repair them.  I recognize one of the tanks and the person it belongs to .  I ask the person how the repair is coming along.

Suddenly there is screaming and commotion coming from a room off of the gym.  I go to the room and ask what is going on.  Someone tells me there has been a monster attack.  I don't understand and ask if someone can rewind that for me.  I see the monster scene rewind while I am in the room.  Everything goes back to normal and then the scene plays in slow motion.  I watch monsters come through the window and start to chase a little girl around the room.  I notice that the monster look like soft styrofoam when the are at the window.  When they enter the room, they solidify into real monsters.  I tell someone to rewind the scene once more because I have an idea. 

I run to the window just before the monster can come into the room.  I grab their foam heads as they put them in the window and rip them off.  When they lose their heads, the rest of their body crumbles and breaks up.  There are dozens of these things attacking (most are in the shape of animals) and I work frantically to try and kill them all.  I clearly remember ripping heads off of a crocodile, a couple of snakes, and a snarling dog.  The attack is over and all of the monsters have been destroyed.

An old lady enters the room and says she knew the attack was coming.  I asked her how she knew.  She said she was a "something" (can't remember the word) and that "somethings" can see the future by looking through a special telescope.  She shows me an old brass telescope mounted to a tripod.  I see intricate designs etched all over the metal.  I look through it and see it pointed at a house with some old ladies walking around outside.  It just looks like a normal telescope to me.  The old lady tells me that I am looking at her sisters.  They are bad people and ordered the attack on the gym.  She can see these things in advance through the telescope.  She said that the proximity of the event happening in the future determines the height off the ground the telescope is mounted on the tripod.  This event was very close, so the telescope need only be close to the ground.  She said that sometimes she has had to raise the telescope as high as 650 feet to be able to observe events.  I asked how she could get the scope up so high.  She said that she has been growing for several hundred years and can stretch her body at will.  I scoff at this.  She tells me to put my hands on the telescope.  I clasp it with both hands, and suddenly it shoots up into the air, going higher and higher.  I can feel the weight of my body trying to drag me off of the scope but I don't dare let go.  Just as I am about to fall, I look over and see the lady growing up alongside the telescope.  She reaches over and takes me in her arms.  She shrinks back to normal and I am glad to be back on the ground.

*Fragment Dream*

Caradon was in my dream.  Somebody told me that whenever I see Caradon in my dream I should do a reality check.

----------


## Sara

> Baby Pics!
> 
> <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/20080210DadAndBaby/photo#5165559587659068066"><img src="http://lh3.google.com/raklet/R6_BE6CIMqI/AAAAAAAAAOI/HUe-Wkbc3AY/s400/20080210_DAB.JPG" border="0"/></a>



Ahhh, he is soooo cute! He looks very clever too.





> Very cute, raklet....(the baby's pretty cute too! )



Hehehe  ::mrgreen:: 





> indeed Raklet you have a very sweet son  looks happy to! alot of the pics of my bro have him screaming lol



Hahaha, and how about your baby pics?  :wink2: 





> ha ha ha nice one BU  lol I am secretly chuffed....it means I have retained my title of most sex in a DJ ....lol eat that sara!!



 ::laughhard::  and you deserve that title! 
But check it out, I have some new stuff for the competition  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ah, sweet. I hope you have a baby dream.



Well, what da ya know, I did have a baby dream. ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I tell someone to rewind the scene once more because I have an idea.



Good idea!  ::chuckle::   I'll try that sometime.





> She said that she has been growing for several hundred years and can stretch her body at will.



Hey, just like me!  ::D: 





> Caradon was in my dream. Somebody told me that whenever I see Caradon in my dream I should do a reality check.



I think that might have been me saying that.  That is a very good idea.

----------


## raklet

> Hey, just like me!



 ::chuckle::  Thanks for a good laugh.  ::chuckle::

----------


## mark

grat dream you had the other night! incredible recall...I must admit I envy your recall  :smiley: 

I love the rewinding of the action and I like how you removed their heads before they became real.  ::bowdown:: 

ha ha shame you never did a RC when you dreamed of caradon lol you could have been loucid

----------


## raklet

> grat dream you had the other night! incredible recall...I must admit I envy your recall



Thanks!  I'm glad I have something going for me.  I may not get lucid, but I do remember great details.

----------


## raklet

*Bumper Cars*

February 13, 2008.  5:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I am in a hurry to find someone and am driving my car very fast to get there.  A sharp curve appears ahead and I am going too fast to maneuver the turn.  The road also happens to be elevated with steep dirt embankments on either side and there are no guard rails along the sides.  If I go off the road, I die.  I throw the car into a power slide and screech around the corner.  The car spins around 180 degrees and my back tires slip over the edge.  I jam down the accelerator while my car tires screech furiously, throwing dirt and rocks while they try to find purchase on the pavement.  I shoot back up onto the road and drive back the other direction.  I slow down and turn my car around only to see that the road ahead is broken and I can no longer go that way.  I drive back the way I came and stop at a store to ask for directions because I don't know any other router than the one I was taking.  I am told where to go.  I follow the directions, but get lost and find myself on a wide one way road.  The road is enclosed with cement walls on both side and there are no exits.  I see a large parking lot off to one side.  A car pulls out of the lot, but as it is doing so, a car on the road races up to it and rams into it.  This happens to other cars coming out of the lot, and then I see it happening all along the road ahead.  This is some kind of car derby race track where anything goes.  I really like my car and don't want it to get banged up.  Also, I just want to go find my friend and not get distracted by the cars.  I wonder how I can get out of this without wrecking my car.  Someone tells (that should have been a clear sign to RC) me that I have to stop my car, lay on the pavement, and play dead.  When only one car is left running and the rest of the players are dead, a judge will come and check to make sure that is the case and then will declare a winner and call the race over.  I lay down close to someone else that is also pretending to be dead.  I get bored waiting for the judge to come, so I start to drool on the other person's head.  The judge finally comes, checks my pulse, and declares me "as good as dead - even though he has a slight pulse".



*Secrets Bound by Magic*

February 13, 2008.  6:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

A man has been captured and is being tortured for information.  They cannot get the information from him because it is bound by magic and can only be gotten when the spells are broken.  The man is wearing a silver bracelet.  It is about about inch wide and is intricately interwoven with glowing red gems.  Along the bottom, delicate silver chains hang down at various lengths with the shortest ones starting at the outside and ending with the longest ones in the middle.  At the end of the longest chain is a tear shaped glowing red pendant.  They take the bracelet from the man.

The scene changes.  A bad guy is carrying the bracelet and approaches a door.  He goes through the door and surprises a woman standing in her bathroom.  I catch a glimpse of a silver bracelet on her wrist.  It is also intricately interwoven but has no glowing gems or hanging chains.  In the center is a large tear shaped hole.  The man tells her he knows she is the secret keep and has brought the key needed to unlock the secrets.  She resists him, so he seizes her hand tightly and brings up a large knife.  He places the knife under the leather strap holding the bracelet and cuts it.  He then gently draws the knife down along her wrist and opens up a cut that begins to bleed.  He pockets the bracelet and then cuts her other wrist.  The cuts are not deep but I can clearly see the separated flesh and the bright shining drops of welling blood as they run down her arms in rivulets.  He tells her "that nicks bleed and she ought to get them treated".  He then leaves.

The woman is looking at her cuts when the phone rings.  "Thank goodness, Jennifer!  I'm ok.  He cut my wrists, but it isn't severe.  The bracelet is gone, but he doesn't know about the second spell so the secret is still safe.  I have it bound to a single strand of hair that I keep in an envelope.  The spell can only be broken if the strand of hair is cut...."

While the lady continues to talk to her friend on the phone, the scene cuts away to show the man standing quietly in the next room listening to the conversation.

Right then, I became aware that I was dreaming, but the dream scene went black.  I could hear people talking but I couldn't see anything.  I tried spinning, yelling clairity, etc but it didn't bring a visual back.  I tried talking to some of the people, but they didn't respond to me either.  It was like I knew I was dreaming but really wasn't in the dream anymore - that or I just had zero control.



*Guitar Hero Extreme* (rated M for mature: blood, gore, graphic sexual content) *you have been warned*

February 14, 2008.  6:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was watching a game that was like guitar hero.  When you beat the other player in a head-to-head battle the game then depicts the winning character killing the loser.  The winner takes a wooden stake and drives it violently into the other over and over until the stake breaks and there is nothing but hamburger left of the other.  It shows blood spattering and flesh flying as the stake tears at the body.  
*Spoiler* for _Disturbing Sexual Content_: 



When the loser is dead, the winner has sex with the corpse and then climaxes large amounts of ejaculate onto the top of it.

----------


## mark

lol that last dream is mad he he especially the graphic stuff  ::bowdown::   ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I get bored waiting for the judge to come, so I start to drool on the other person's head.



 ::huh:: 





> Right then, I became aware that I was dreaming, but the dream scene went black. I could hear people talking but I couldn't see anything. I tried spinning, yelling clairity, etc but it didn't bring a visual back. I tried talking to some of the people, but they didn't respond to me either. It was like I knew I was dreaming but really wasn't in the dream anymore - that or I just had zero control.



I'm glad you got lucid, but I know how frustrating that is.  It kind of sounds like a reverse WILD; I guess you were waking up.  At least that's what I figured was happening the last time that happened to me.






> *Guitar Hero Extreme*







> (rated M for mature: blood, gore, graphic sexual content) *you have been warned*



 
 ::disconcerted::

----------


## Pancaka

LOL! Thanks for the warning this time. I'm glad you care about me that much ::D: 

editx
I almost forgot to add. No offense to your child...in particular, but I think babies are ugly...just wanted to add that...

And don't go saying something like "YOU WERE A BABY TOO!" because I know that...and I was ugly too (keyword "was!" lol)

----------


## Caradon

Hey great dreams! looks like your recall is coming back strong. I particularly loved that monster attack dream. And the lady with the telescope. That was so cool. And I rewound a dream the other night too. 

Congratulations on getting Lucid for a bit. Even though it didn't turn out the way you would have liked.

It's cool you saw me in a dream! Do you remember what I looked like? It would be interesting to hear what I look like in someones dream, that never saw me before.

----------


## raklet

> It's cool you saw me in a dream! Do you remember what I looked like? It would be interesting to hear what I look like in someones dream, that never saw me before.



I never did see you there.  :Oops:   I just knew you were.  But as soon as I get a visual, I'll be sure and post it.

----------


## Pancaka

I'm pretty sure I have yet to have a DV member dream. Really want to hang out with Caradon. That would be sick if i got lucid and started goin' ninja with you huh Caradon?  ::ninja:: 



 :bedtime:

----------


## raklet

*Sold Out*

February 16, 2008.  6:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

(watching from a third person point of view)

My wife and I have advance tickets to see a movie.  We arrive at the movie and are told that it is sold out.  I show my tickets proving that I deserve to get into that showing.  They tell us that they overbooked the theater and the seats are already filled.  There are tickets for the next showing and that is the one we will have to go to.  They tell me that I will need to get tickets reissued for the later showing.  

The clerks don't sell tickets any longer.  A machine is used to pre-sell, sell, and reissue tickets.  The tickets are printed in the clerks office, and then the clerk sets the tickets out on the window ledge for you to pick up.

I go to the ticket machine and insert my old tickets as proof of purchase.  I select the next showing of the movie and confirm my transaction.  The scene shifts and shows the clerk set out tickets out on the window ledge.  A couple walks by the ledge and are arguing about how to get into the movie since they don't have tickets.  They see my tickets get set on the ledge and they grab them and walk off.  The scene changes back to me.  We leave the ticket machine.  When we arrive at the ticket counter, there are no tickets.  I go back to the ticket machine and request tickets again.  The scene changes and shows the clerk setting two tickets on the counter.  A teenage girl and her younger brother walk by.  The younger brother says, "I don't have a ticket, what am I going to do?  Look!  I'll take this one."  He tears off one of the tickets and leaves the other on the counter.  Back to the ticket machine.  We leave and walk over to the counter, only to find one ticket.  I get angry and yell at the clerk.  He tells me that he will clear us to get in with just the one ticket.

We take our ticket and head for the guy that tears the ticket stub.  As we are heading there, a young black male runs by, grabs our ticket, tears it to invalidate it, hands it back, and runs off laughing.  We get to the employee that takes tickets and he tells us we can't get in to the movie because our ticket is already torn.  I want to just walk past and ignore him, but I can't.  The movie theater got tired of people doing just this, so they installed a subway style turn-gate system and only the employee has the button to let you through.  I get mad and threaten to beat him to a pulp.  He finally relents and lets us into the movie.

As we are headed to the theater, a scruffy obnoxious guy starts talking to us.  He is drinking root beer from a dark brown glass bottle.  The root beer label has a green and yellow motif, but I don't see the brand.  The guy is drunk from having too much root beer (root beer is non-alcoholic).  He talks to much and I am annoyed by him.  We enter the theater.

The theater room was converted from an old lodge.  The walls are aged pine logs and there is a concrete floor that has beautiful geometric design inlaid in the cement.  Where the screen should be, there is a massive stone fireplace that fills the entire wall.  Because they didn't want to cover the fireplace, the theater installed 35" televisions that sit on the floor in front of the fireplace.  There is stadium seating in the room, but it is strangely configure.  Half of the seats face the fireplace and one 35" television.  The other half of the seats bend away at an angle from the first half and face a different direction.  There is another 35" television placed for that half of the audience.

The obnoxious man is still talking to me, so I finally say something rude to get him to shut up.  He gets mad and throws his glass bottle down on the cement floor as hard as he can.  The glass is really thick, so the bottle hits the floor and then bounces back up into the air.  I catch it spinning in the air as it is on its way back down.

----------


## mark

what a nightmare mate!! 

I would have kicked off if they told me they sold my seat...that whole dream sounds incredibly frustrating man you kept your cool well.

the room sounds very nice mate, good scenery  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> I'm pretty sure I have yet to have a DV member dream. Really want to hang out with Caradon. That would be sick if i got lucid and started goin' ninja with you huh Caradon?



Yeah, That would be a blast!


And wow, that was a crazy dream raklet. Great descriptive detail.

----------


## Pancaka

> Yeah, That would be a blast!



If only we were sure there were shared dreams...and how to trigger them...

that

would

be 

 ::banana:: !!AWESOME!! ::banana::

----------


## Moonbeam

You were not meant to see that movie--one of those "frustration" dreams.  I have those a lot it seems like.  One obstacle after another.

----------


## Sara

Argh, that was a frustrating dream!
All those nasty people blocking you from getting what you wanted.
How did your wife react in this dream?

----------


## raklet

> Argh, that was a frustrating dream!
> All those nasty people blocking you from getting what you wanted.
> How did your wife react in this dream?



She didn't react at all - which is typical IRL.  She is a non-confrontational type that would rather take public abuse and then complain to me in private rather than make a scene.

----------


## raklet

*Boat Trip*

February 21, 2008.  5:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

My wife told us all to get into the van because we were going out for the day.  When I went outside I saw a small rowboat strapped to the top of the van.  I asked her what it was doing there.  She told me we were going boating in it.   She drove to a canal and said that is where we were going.  It was still winter with snow and ice on the ground.  I thought her plan was a dubious one.  The banks of the canal were steep and ragged with no real entry point for the boat or passengers.  I knew we could throw the boat into the water, but I wondered how we were all going to get in without tipping the boat over.  I also wondered what would happen if the boat tipped over and someone fell into the water.

I asked her if she brought fishing poles so we could at least fish.  She said there were no fish in the canal.  I looked at the murky impenetrable water to see if I could spot any.  A ray of light flashed over the water from behind a cloud.  When the light struck the water, it became crystal clear all the way to the bottom.  I could see a swarm of giant fish circling about the bottom.  They were 3-4 feet in length and looked heavy.  Farther down I could see a group of giant eels swimming.  The canal was teeming with life.

My wife pulled into a snow covered lot and then decided that was not the right place to park.  She followed a small dirt road along the bank of the canal.  At one point, we came to a bridge.  It was made of bamboo sticks and only wide enough for one car.  It was  long and curved around a corner so it was impossible to see the other end.  My wife pointed at a light bulb sitting on the floor of the bridge.  It was lighted.  "When the bulb is lit, it means there is no traffic coming from the other direction.  It is safe to cross the bridge.  The bridge has sensors all along it and there is a light bulb on the other end to signal traffic there as well."  I thought this was a pretty cool method of regulating traffic on the bridge.  My wife pulled onto the bridge.  As she did so, I could see that she was going to hit the light bulb.  I told her to watch out for the light, but she ran it over anyway.  I told her the light was crushed.  She wasn't concerned and told me the bridge had a full time maintenance man that took care of those kind of things.

We drove along the bridge for a ways and then I was awoken by my alarm.

----------


## Burned up

> I looked at the murky impenetrable water to see if I could spot any.  A ray of light flashed over the water from behind a cloud.  When the light struck the water, it became crystal clear all the way to the bottom.  I could see a swarm of giant fish circling about the bottom.  They were 3-4 feet in length and looked heavy.  Farther down I could see a group of giant eels swimming.  The canal was teeming with life.



Excellent.  A bit of clarity in your sea of emotions.





> My wife pulled into a snow covered lot and then decided that was not the right place to park.  She followed a small dirt road along the bank of the canal.  At one point, we came to a bridge.  It was made of bamboo sticks and only wide enough for one car.  It was  long and curved around a corner so it was impossible to see the other end.  My wife pointed at a light bulb sitting on the floor of the bridge.  It was lighted.  "When the bulb is lit, it means there is no traffic coming from the other direction.  It is safe to cross the bridge.  The bridge has sensors all along it and there is a light bulb on the other end to signal traffic there as well."  I thought this was a pretty cool method of regulating traffic on the bridge.  My wife pulled onto the bridge.  As she did so, I could see that she was going to hit the light bulb.  I told her to watch out for the light, but she ran it over anyway.  I told her the light was crushed.  She wasn't concerned and told me the bridge had a full time maintenance man that took care of those kind of things.



Crossing a bridge...not you in control and you have no option to trust her...your sense of logic (broken bulb) leads you to think it's not toally safe.

Well, sometimes we just have to trust that we don't know what's around the next corner no matter how much we like to be forewarned.  A bit like the verse "do not worry about tomorrow" I suppose.

Getting a bit deep there.  Mainly I'm impressed (jealous?) at the quantity and detail of your recall.

----------


## Pancaka

> Getting a bit deep there



 Is there any way an admin can change your account name? Cuz they should change yours to Freud  :wink2: . But seriously. Can I get PJ to change my account name?...

----------


## Burned up

> Is there any way an admin can change your account name? Cuz they should change yours to Freud . But seriously. Can I get PJ to change my account name?...



Yes, but you really have to want to change.  :wink2:

----------


## Pancaka

> Yes, but you really have to want to change.



I don't understand...should I just PM PJ? (LOL PM PJ)

----------


## raklet

> Excellent.  A bit of clarity in your sea of emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing a bridge...not you in control and you have no option to trust her...your sense of logic (broken bulb) leads you to think it's not toally safe.
> 
> Well, sometimes we just have to trust that we don't know what's around the next corner no matter how much we like to be forewarned.  A bit like the verse "do not worry about tomorrow" I suppose.
> 
> Getting a bit deep there.  Mainly I'm impressed (jealous?) at the quantity and detail of your recall.



I like that interpretation - it rings a bell with me.  Thanks.  You, jealous of me?   ::lol::   How would you like it if you went days without dreams, but had really good ones on the days that you did?  I'm not sure I like that.

----------


## Caradon

Another well detailed dream. I think, it's always freaky looking at fish swimming in dreams. they are always so strange, and sometimes scary.

----------


## Pancaka

> Yes, but you really have to want to change.



like the new name?  ::D:

----------


## mark

hey man hows it going?

cool dream there I like the way you were suspicious about the boating plan ha ha sounds like you could almost have been close to lucidity.

That part with the flash of light and seeing the fish was cool and I really liked BU interpretation.

----------


## raklet

Finally!  Some dreams!

*Lost*

February 25, 2008.  4:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I tell my wife and kids to get dressed and get in the van so I can drop them off at my wife's parents house.  We are staying in a hotel in Salt Lake.  I am dropping them off so that I can pick a woman up for a date.  ::huh::   We get in the van and work our way to the freeway.  In the mean time I am thinking about where I am going to take this woman to dinner, whether she will like the food and like me, etc.  We get on the freeway and drive down to the next exit.  I then get off.  I think that I know a shortcut that will be faster than staying on the freeway.  I drive down a road, take a right, and find myself in a run-down industrial area.  There are large warehouses on either side of the road and the road condition deteriorates as I drive along it.  The road turns to gravel and then I come to a sign that says "road closed ahead".  My wife sarcastically comments "Now we'll really get there fast."  I go around the closed sign and keep following the road.  I come to another sign and the road beyond is completely impassible.  I try to take a left to see if I can get back to a major road, but the way ahead is a dead end.  I have no choice but to turn around and go back.  As I head back the way I came, I realize what a poor section of town I have come to.  It is run-down, seedy, and appears dangerous.  They buildings are a washed out grey and are covered in soot.  The sidewalks and roads are cracked and broken.  The fences are rusting.  There is no color or sign of life.  I feel like I have driven into a trap and am nervous about getting back out and away from here.


*Fragment*

I am with my family in a large complex of buildings.  My seven year old wanders off and gets lost.  It takes us a while to find him in the third of three buildings - one which we told the children they couldn't go to.  I am angry with him.

*Fragment*

I am riding in a cable suspended tram car.  It unloads but the unload spot is a bit of rock that juts up into the sky with no way to get off of it.  I am forced to get back in the tram and ride it back down.


*Oops*

February 25, 2008.  6:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I am in the UK and I am driving a large tractor-trailer rig.  I come to a farm yard and see a spot that I would like to park in.  I pull around in the yard and then begin to back into the spot.  This takes skillful maneuvering because there are obstacles on either side of me and only enough room for me to fit between them.  I use my mirrors to guide myself into the spot and do this perfectly.  When I park the truck, someone tells me that I backed over a car.  I don't believe them, but I get out to look.  I walk to the back of the truck and find that I have indeed backed into a Porsche Carrerra 911 Turbo.   It is a pale blue color.  The tires have gone right up on top of the hood.  I get back in the truck and pull it down off of the car and then go back to talk to the owner.  I ask him, "well how do you want to take care of this?"  He tells me that he will send me a bill when he gets the car repaired.  I wonder how he is going to contact me when I live in the US and he is in the UK.  He says that he will be able to find me and will get a hold of me.  I ask him for his name so that I can contact him if he doesn't call me.  He says his name is "Doug Graffe".  I write "Doug Graffz" on a piece of paper and show it to him.  He says that is close enough.  We look at the damage to the car and I am relieved to see that only the bumper is crushed and a headlight is broken (even though I know this by itself will probably be quite expensive).  I then lift up the hood and admire the engine of the car.  We talk about the turbo system in the car and how fast it will go.  Doug says that he bought the car used but in good condition.  I admire how shiny the engine parts are despite the fact that he bought a used car.  I part ways with Doug by assuring him that I am an honest and honorable person and that I will make sure his damage is paid for.

----------


## mark

hey nice to see you posting again  :smiley: 





> *Lost*



he he it looks like or "strange" dreams have begun to have a influence...lol at the date he he

I tell you what though if that is not a metaphor of how you view the topic I will be damed....I mean the whole part of going down the wrong path and feeling like its a trap or dead end thats just great man  :smiley: 





> *Fragment*



fair enough on the angry thing I can imagine that loosing a child would be very very scary I hope nothing like that has happened in real life.





> *Oops*



 ::shock::  ::shock::  holy crap!! I bet that was a moment when you could have had a heart attack lol still nice that the DC decided not to take it out on you

----------


## Burned up

That "lost" dream.  Kind of like I know the feeling.  Unsafe, uncertain etc.  Did your wife know about the "other woman"  :wink2:  ?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Finally! Some dreams!



It's about time!  ::D: 





> *Lost*







> I realize what a poor section of town I have come to. It is run-down, seedy, and appears dangerous. They buildings are a washed out grey and are covered in soot. The sidewalks and roads are cracked and broken. The fences are rusting. There is no color or sign of life. I feel like I have driven into a trap and am nervous about getting back out and away from here.



I've had that same dream lots of times, I think.





> He says his name is "Doug Graffe". I write "Doug Graffz" on a piece of paper and show it to him.



Yea, that's what a guy whose Porsche you just smashed would say.  ::lol::  Dream-sign!  Good job remembering the names.

----------


## raklet

> I tell you what though if that is not a metaphor of how you view the topic I will be damed....I mean the whole part of going down the wrong path and feeling like its a trap or dead end thats just great man



Yes, that is exactly what I got from it.  Doing something sly or devious is a dead end.  





> That "lost" dream.  Kind of like I know the feeling.  Unsafe, uncertain etc.  Did your wife know about the "other woman"  ?



Hmm, I can't be sure now.  I thought I had told her, but now I don't know.  I did tell her when I woke up though!  :smiley: 





> I've had that same dream lots of times, I think.



It is a first for me.  It will be interesting to see if I have it again.

----------


## raklet

No dreams last night.  Just zombie like sleep.

----------


## raklet

*Hairy Tootsie Rolls*

February 27, 2008.  5:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I have an upset stomach.  A guy tells me that I should try a new medication made by tootsie roll.  It comes in a honey colored wrapper with the tootsie roll brand marked on it.  Inside is a candy chew that is shaped like a tootsie roll, but is lighter in color and is softer.  He tells me the candy has medicinal ingredients and will help my stomach feel better.  I notice that the candy is wrapped in fine silky hair.  He tells me that the hair is part of the treatment and that I should eat it.  I eat the candy - hair and all.  I am not disgusted by this, rather just curious.  Others think it is terrible.



*Fragments*

I am living at someone's house and they have teenagers.  Other kids come to the house and get in trouble.  I take the teenagers to school.  They want to borrow the car and I let them.  One of the kids is a blond girl.  She is 18 or 19 years old.  I tell her that I fancy her.  I distinctly remember smelling her perfume.  We kiss.  She wants to watch a new Star Wars movie, but I won't let her.  I tell her she is forbidden to do so.

----------


## mark

> *Hairy Tootsie Rolls*



Well I have no idea what a tootsie roll is but meh eating hairy stuff does not sound nice






> *Fragments*



ha ha ha I laughed at the way you forbade her from watching star wars lol thats great !  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> . A guy tells me that I should try a new medication made by tootsie roll. It comes in a honey colored wrapper with the tootsie roll brand marked on it. Inside is a candy chew that is shaped like a tootsie roll, but is lighter in color and is softer. He tells me the candy has medicinal ingredients and will help my stomach feel better. I notice that the candy is wrapped in fine silky hair. He tells me that the hair is part of the treatment and that I should eat it. I eat the candy - hair and all. I am not disgusted by this, rather just curious. Others think it is terrible.
> .



Kind of like a Bit O' Honey, except for the hair.

----------


## raklet

A tootsie roll is a chewy chocolate candy.

----------


## Moonbeam

A Bit O' Honey is a chewy honey candy.

----------


## Caradon

Everything I think I see, looks like a tootsie roll to me. ::banana:: 


Cool, it looks like your starting to get your recall back. Congratulations!

----------


## Sara

> *Hairy Tootsie Rolls*
> 
> February 27, 2008.  5:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I have an upset stomach.  A guy tells me that I should try a new medication made by tootsie roll.  It comes in a honey colored wrapper with the tootsie roll brand marked on it.  Inside is a candy chew that is shaped like a tootsie roll, but is lighter in color and is softer.  He tells me the candy has medicinal ingredients and will help my stomach feel better.  I notice that the candy is wrapped in fine silky hair.  He tells me that the hair is part of the treatment and that I should eat it.  I eat the candy - hair and all.  I am not disgusted by this, rather just curious.  Others think it is terrible.



Strange isn't it, that when we do weird things in our dreams, DCs often disapprove....








> *Fragments*
> 
> I am living at someone's house and they have teenagers.  Other kids come to the house and get in trouble.  I take the teenagers to school.  They want to borrow the car and I let them.  One of the kids is a blond girl.  She is 18 or 19 years old.  I tell her that I fancy her.  I distinctly remember smelling her perfume.  We kiss.  She wants to watch a new Star Wars movie, but I won't let her.  I tell her she is forbidden to do so.



 ::shock::  You're kissing with a teenager  :Eek: 
Didn't expect that from you  ::D: 
Well done in remembering you smelled a perfume in a dream. Means your other dream-senses are working as well :-)

----------


## raklet

Good to hear from you Sara.  I've missed having you around.

----------


## raklet

*Fragments*

I had an epic dream going that I lost when I was awoken by the baby screaming.  I can only remember a piece of it now.

I am searching for some soldiers that had been taken prisoner but had since disappeared.  I am wandering through their jail cell looking for clues.  I pretend to be them and try to think about what they would have done.  As soon as I do this, I look to my side and find secret message written on the wall with clues to what happened to them.
*

Here is another fragment.*

I am designing a machine that will fire projectiles at high speed  using air.

----------


## Burned up

> You're kissing with a teenager 
> Didn't expect that from you 
> Well done in remembering you smelled a perfume in a dream. Means your other dream-senses are working as well :-)



A dream smell.  Wow.  Wonder where you (Raklet) smelled that perfume before?

Sounds like a nice dream to me.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

ah shame about the loss of that epic dream, I hate it when that happens....still the fragment is canny cool

----------


## raklet

More lost dreams.  I can only remember that something broke.

----------


## raklet

*Tag and Speeding*

March 01, 2008.  6:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was riding with my friend Paul (no such friend) in a black Honda Civic.  We were playing tag with several other people in cars.  We each had plastic suction cup arrows that were fired from a gun.  Whoever was "it" would have to try and shoot another car with and arrow and make it stick.  We were driving recklessly around the city and weaving in and out of traffic while playing this game.  

Then we start to play ultimate tag.  Paul and I were "it" and we had to try and tag all of the car - not just one.  All of the other cars got on the interstate.  We were last in line, but came speeding up the road.  I tagged one car after another all in a row except for a silver car at the front.  I urged Paul to go faster.  We hit 110 MPH before catching the silver car.  I scored a perfect shot with my plastic arrow.  Paul was having so much fun that he pushed the car up to 125 MPH.  I warned him about cops, but he kept speeding down the interstate.  I saw a cop car in the distance.  It pulled out into the road in front of us and stood in the lane facing us.  It blinked its lights at us as if in warning to pull over.  I thought the cop was stupid for being in the middle of the road and feared we might hit him.  A big semi truck in front of us slammed on its brakes.  I could hear the tires screeching on the asphalt and then heard several of them explode.  The truck slid sideways and there was a terrible noise of rending metal as if the transmission had dropped out of it.  The truck went off the road and slid to a stop.  The cop pulled back off the road and waited for us to stop.  

Paul pulled up, got out of his car, and started to talk to the cop.  The truck driver came over and was furious about his truck being wrecked.  He wanted to know who was going to pay for the damage.  The cop told him to walk over to a repair station in the distance and get an estimate on the cost of repairs.  He said that the Highway Patrol would pick up the tab.  The driver wanted to know why the cop wouldn't make an estimate.  The cop told him that the responsibility for an estimate was on the driver - that way there would be no complaints about payment from the police when the driver presented the repair bill.  

Paul told the cop that his car was probably going to jail.  The cop told him it was going to the impound and that he Paul was going to jail.  The cop arrested Paul and put him the cop car.  The cop told me I was free to go, but that I would have to find my own ride.  I wanted to get to the other side of the interstate so I could hitch a ride back to town.  I asked the cop where I could find a safe location to cross the interstate.  He told me to walk a few miles south and I would find a school named "Minico View High" (no such school).  He said there was a pedestrian bridge that crossed over the interstate.  I walked down to the school, but could not find a crossing.  The interstate turned into a busy city street, and I found a crosswalk that would take me to the other side.  I heard a female student complaining to a friend about a photography test that she had failed.  I remember glancing at her paper and being familiar with some of the questions asked (I can't remember them now).  I told her the correct answers and wished her luck.  

I got to the other side of the road and found a tunnel that was a shortcut back to the city.  A teacher tried to stop me from going in there and told me I needed to be in class, but I ignored the teacher and entered the tunnel.  It was pitch black, but in only a matter of steps, I came up through a manhole inside of a building that was in the city.  I thought it was cool that I didn't have to walk back several miles (which is something I had been afraid of).  Things were becoming strange enough that I was starting to question the reality of my situation, but then I was awoken by my baby crying.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Things were becoming strange enough that I was starting to question the reality of my situation, but then I was awoken by my baby crying.



raklet!   You were almost there!  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Great dream Raklet.  Lots of issues about authority and personal morality - I got the impression of children growing up as a theme in the dream.

You have good recall of mechanical details - I guess you work with machines more than most of us.

----------


## raklet

> Great dream Raklet.  Lots of issues about authority and personal morality



Interesting.  I never thought to connect that to the dream - even though it is plain as day!  Hmmm, why would I be thinking about that?  (I'll have to ponder this to see if there is a connection).

Yes, I definitely work with machines.  I am currently building another piece of farm equipment in the shop.

----------


## raklet

Bon Voyage friends.  I'm going on a cruise for a week.  At .75 cents a minute, I won't be getting on the internet while aboard the ship!  Sweet dreams and see you next week!

----------


## Moonbeam

A cruise?  Where to!? 

Bon Voyage!  :OK Bye now:  

Actually I'm going to be gone too; I need to put that in my DJ.

----------


## raklet

San Diego to Cabo San Lucas.  I head for the airport in about 6 hours.

----------


## Moonbeam

I'm going to San Diego in September (or October).  I love SD, my current favorite city.  Sounds great, I wish I was going there instead of Denver. :tongue2:

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  nice one mate!! I hope you have a great time  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Great recall on that last one, I'm always amazed at the details you remember. Funny about the teacher telling you your supposed to be in class.
I would have walked away too.

I hope your having fun in the sun. :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> I tell her that I fancy her... We kiss.  She wants to watch a new Star Wars movie, but I won't let her.  I tell her she is forbidden to do so.



LOL WTF so mean  ::lolxtreme:: . I had a good giggle about that. good stuff.

LOL at the tushie roll.

----------


## raklet

Thanks for all the replies.  I had a great time.  No dreams to report - too many late nights and too much food :p.  But here is a link to boring vacation photos!

http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/20080303Cruise

----------


## mark

hey man nice to have you back  :smiley:  I hope you had a nice time  :smiley: 

Some cool picks there! I cant believe you got into the cockpit thats great! I didnt know if they allowed that anymore.....assuming thats you wife to yeah?

looks like nice places you visited, that pic with the rainbow and the wave is great nice one on that. Also that towel monkey is cool (they do that loads in Egypt)

----------


## Burned up

> Thanks for all the replies.  I had a great time.  No dreams to report - too many late nights and too much food :p.  But here is a link to boring vacation photos!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/raklet/20080303Cruise



Welcome back.  Sounded great.

That woman in the third row of photos - I could swear she was in my dream last night.   ::movingmrgreen::

----------


## Moonbeam

Looks like the weather was nicer in San Diego than in Denver.  Both are nicer than Wisconsin!

I'm getting sick of winter.

Welcome back, raklet!

----------


## Twoshadows

Welcome back, Raklet. It looks like you had a great time. Those are beautiful/fun pictures. I'm glad you're back safe and sound.

----------


## raklet

@Mark - Yeah that's my wife sitting in the airplane with me.

Lots of little dreams here.


*Retaliation*

February 10, 2008.  4:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

Third person - non interacting.  Like watching a movie.

Two Mexican Gangster types kidnap a girl of about 18-19.  She is beautiful. She is begging for her life and telling them their is no need to hurt her.  She says she will do whatever they want as long as they will let her go.  One of them tells her that they are going to rape her for twelve hours and then they will let her go.  He says it sarcastically and you can tell that he doesn't mean it.


First person - I find myself in the scene.

I find the house where the gangsters have taken the girl.  I approach the house and one of them comes out on the porch to see what is going on.  I become aware that I am dreaming, but am still very much caught up in the storyline.  I feel a great rage towards the gangsters.  I think I would like to rip his heart out.  I watch my hand form into a rigid claw and I punch the gangster violently.  My hand rips through his chest.  I grasp his heart and jerk it out of his body.  I yell in triumph and blood spurts everywhere and he collapses to the ground.  I lose lucidity and drop back into the dream.  The second gangster comes out to see what is going on.  I beat him up until he dies as well.  I find myself holding a plastic zip lock bag that contains the pulverized remains on the second gangster.  I toss the bag to a woman holding a baseball bat.  She connects with the bag.  It explodes and sprays pulp all over the place.



*New Wheels (Fragment)*

I am at a tire dealership.  They are putting new wheels on my pickup.  I don't understand why because the other ones are perfectly fine.  I ask them if there is any trade in value for the wheels they are removing.



*Cruise Ship - Making Friends (Fragment)*

There is a girl sitting with her boyfriend, but she is looking for another guy.  A guy is at her table trying to convince her she is the one.  She says, "No, I am looking for someone with green eyes and brown hair."  I elbow the kid out of the way and say, "You are not it, but I am."  I then sit and have a forgotten conversation with the girl.



*Cruise Ship - Shy (Fragment)*

I sit at a table next to a blond girl.  I think she is pretty.  We start talking and I can sense that she has doubts about herself.  She thinks she is not very pretty.  I  can't understand this and start to ask questions.  I get a sense of what she is feeling and ask, "You think you are not pretty because you don't look like a celebrity with perfect teeth and flawless skin?"  She states that is the case.  I tell her she is very pretty and that she doesn't have to look like a celebrity to be beautiful.




*Cruise Ship - Supplies (Fragment)*

A man and a woman are looking for supplies on the ship.  There are no employees around to help.  I happen to know where the supply room is and lead them to it.  The woman is looking for an "egg crate" foam mattress pad.  I tell her where to find them.  The man wants coconut extract.  I retrieve a glass bottle for him.  He breaks the top off and drinks the extract from the jagged broken bottle.  The woman returns and says she cannot find the pad.  I lead her to the shelf and show it to her.  The pad has a cloth covering over it so the "egg crate" shape is not obvious.  One has to feel the pad in order to discover the "egg crate" underneath the cloth.



*Cruise Ship - The Band (Fragment)*

The ship band is having problems with the bandstand in the lounge.  



*Cruise Ship - Money (Fragment)*

I find a wad of money, but it contains strange denominations.  I find individual bills in the amounts of $4, $35, $52, and other strange numbers.  I look at the money carefully under the light and find a watermark on it.  The mark states "Carnival Fun Ship Currency.  Valid tender on Carnival Cruise Ships only."  I am delighted to have found several hundred dollars worth of Carnival money and stick it in my wallet.


*Pimples (Fragment)*

A very beautiful girl is washing her face.  When she has removed all of her makeup I can see large amounts of pimples on her face.  It is covered in pockmarks, red sores, and festering white-headed pustules.  This was all previously hiding under her makeup.  She removes her clothes and her body is covered in acne as well.  I show the girl to my wife and tell her she should be glad she doesn't look like that.  My wife agrees that her few little pimples don't compare to that.  My wife takes off her pants and shows me some pimples in her pubic area.  I proceed to pop them all for her and I pull out a few in-grown hairs as well.

----------


## Sara

Oh, I missed those pictures! Just took a look at them. Looks wonderful!!
And lol, you look younger on these pics than I've seen before. And your wife is very pretty.

How cool that you were allowed in the cockpit!

Funny to see you had cruise ship dreams after you got back. Nice way of reliving the experience  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> My hand rips through his chest.  I grasp his heart and jerk it out of his body.  I yell in triumph and blood spurts everywhere and he collapses to the ground.  I lose lucidity and drop back into the dream.  The second gangster comes out to see what is going on.  I beat him up until he dies as well.  I find myself holding a plastic zip lock bag that contains the pulverized remains on the second gangster.  I toss the bag to a woman holding a baseball bat.  She connects with the bag.  It explodes and sprays pulp all over the place.



"FINISH HIM! FATALITY! EPIC WIN!" lol.





> There is a girl sitting with her boyfriend, but she is looking for another guy.  A guy is at her table trying to convince her she is the one.  She says, "No, I am looking for someone with green eyes and brown hair."  I elbow the kid out of the way and say, "You are not it, but I am."  I then sit and have a forgotten conversation with the girl.



 Hella smooth, Raklet :Hi baby: .





> I find a wad of money, but it contains strange denominations.  I find individual bills in the amounts of $4, $35, $52, and other strange numbers.  I look at the money carefully under the light and find a watermark on it.  The mark states "Carnival Fun Ship Currency.  Valid tender on Carnival Cruise Ships only."  I am delighted to have found several hundred dollars worth of Carnival money and stick it in my wallet.



 That's hilarious. Shame you didn't get lucid. 






> *Pimples (Fragment)*
> 
> A very beautiful girl is washing her face.  When she has removed all of her makeup I can see large amounts of pimples on her face.



 A lot of symbolism there. BU would like this. 





> My wife agrees that her few little pimples don't compare to that.  My wife takes off her pants and shows me some pimples in her pubic area.  I proceed to pop them all for her and I pull out a few in-grown hairs as well.



 ::holyshit::  ::makeitstop::  ::barf::

----------


## Moonbeam

Seems like a cruise is a good way to induce a lot of dreams! 





> I feel a great rage towards the gangsters. I think I would like to rip his heart out. I watch my hand form into a rigid claw and I punch the gangster violently. My hand rips through his chest. I grasp his heart and jerk it out of his body. I yell in triumph and blood spurts everywhere and he collapses to the ground. I lose lucidity and drop back into the dream. The second gangster comes out to see what is going on. I beat him up until he dies as well. I find myself holding a plastic zip lock bag that contains the pulverized remains on the second gangster. I toss the bag to a woman holding a baseball bat. She connects with the bag. It explodes and sprays pulp all over the place.



 ::shock::  Damn, raklet; have you been watching Tarantino movies or something?

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...that's a lot of cruise ships dreams.  ::D: 

I remember when I spent a week on Lake Powell in a house boat, I had a lot of Lake or kayaking dreams afterwards. Those great experiences really stick in our minds.

----------


## raklet

*Sex*

March 13, 2008.  5:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

My wife and I had a discussion about sex and intimacy.  We didn't finish the conversation because we, uhm, got distracted.  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> 



What can I say?  Dreams can be so strange sometimes.  I think this was some PDP from my cruise.  One night while standing in line to eat, there was a guy in front of us popping zits on his girlfriends back.  She had a backless shirt on and he had her whole back bright red from working it over.   ::shock:: 





> Damn, raklet; have you been watching Tarantino movies or something?



Uh, no.  Who's that?





> Those great experiences really stick in our minds.



Good to know!  That was the first real vacation I've ever had.  I enjoyed it and look forward to another, but now I can look forward to it even more!

----------


## Sara

> *Sex*
> 
> March 13, 2008.  5:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> My wife and I had a discussion about sex and intimacy.  We didn't finish the conversation because we, uhm, got distracted.



 ::bowdown:: 

Nothing else to say  :wink2:

----------


## mark

hey man nice to see you posting again!

the first dream were you ripped out his heart lol I think that is the first really violent thing I have seen in your dreams  ::bowdown:: 

nice crusie ship dreams, it is  proof that dreams really are PDP I guess  :smiley: 

he he that pimple dream is graphic  ::shock::  lol..... ::barf:: 

oh and nice one on the sex dream ha ha

----------


## raklet

*Can't Sleep*

March 14, 2008.  1:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was laying in bed thinking how much it sucked that I couldn't sleep.  I got up and wandered the hall for a little until I felt tired and then I laid down again.  As soon as I closed my eyes I felt a shift - like my body was falling and disappearing while my mind was becoming aware and awake.  I thought, "wow cool, sleep paralysis.  I wish I could achieve it this fast every time I close my eyes." (Normally this only ever happens when I try to WILD and it takes anywhere from 1 - 2 hours to achieve.)  I knew this was the onset of lucidity and waited for a dream to start.  Nothing happened for a long time so I tried a reality check.  It passed and I was awake - no dream (this is what always happens when I experience the shift).  I looked at my watch and it was much later than I had thought.  I realized that the whole thing about not being able to sleep and wandering the hall was actually a dream prior to my phase shift.


*Party*

March 14, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I went to my friend Jeremy's house for a party.  As he lives in a different state, I hadn't seen him for years.  I was excited to visit him and catch up on what had been going on.  We discussed his cabinet making business and he said that he had sold his house and was going to be moving.  I asked when he was going to move.  He said he was moving that night after the party.  The house had sold the day before and the buyer wanted to move in immediately.  I wandered through the house looking at the rooms.  The house was a maze of hallways and stairs that intertwined into a series of confusing rooms.  No one was there.  Jeremy thought it was a boring party and suggested we go to someone else's house.  We went to a different house and found a lively party there.  

The guys were playing a silly game.  They were all stripped down to their whitey-tighty underwear and playing a drinking game.  The guys did not look good in their underwear.  They all had pasty white skin and ranged in size from skinny to fat, but none of them were in shape.  They all had flabby muscles and pot bellies.  The fat guys had big stomachs hanging down over the front of their underwear.  I thought that drinking makes people do stupid things and didn't want to participate in this game.

The girls were in another room playing their own game.  They were all in bras and panties and they were all hot.  I wandered over to see what they were doing, but guys weren't allowed and I was told to go away.  This house was a confusing maze as well, and no matter which way I went, I always ended up back in sight of the girl's party room.  They were accusing me of trying to spy on them and I felt frustrated that I couldn't find my way through the house to a different location.

Finally, everyone got dressed and gathered in a part of the house.  They started playing a new game.  I was on a team with two other people, and there was another team with three people.  The rest of the people were in another room.  The people would come in one at a time and each team would have to try and convince the person to join their team.  The team with the most people at the end of the game would win.  My team was doing poorly and I felt bad about this.  Then, a black man came into the room.  I invited him to my team and he joined.  Another black man came in and didn't seem to want to join us, but I started to speak black eubonics to him.  I said, "make it real" and gave him one of those fist, wrist, slap, snap complicated type of handshakes.  He thought it was cool that I could speak his "language" and he joined my team.  After that, all the black people joined my team and we won.


*Boat Race*

March 14, 2008.  4:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

While at the party, I looked out the window and saw the house was located not far from the beach.  I left the party and wandered down to the beach because I wanted to watch the girls in bikinis and was hoping to catch a glimpse of nude sunbathers.  When I got there, someone grabbed me and put me into a boat.  He said, "come on!  A boat race is about to start and this is the best platform to view it from.  We can follow the boats through the race and get a really good view."  I climbed into the boat.  Super fast speed boats roared past us and we began to follow.  We started going pretty fast as well, and I was amazed that our rickety old boat could actually do that.  We raced along the beach and then it turned into a tree lined cemented waterfront.  I was enjoying the rushing speed and the beautiful sights.  The boat race was spectacular.  The boats had to race in a walled off area.  It was walled such that it formed a series of streets in the water.  The boats had to navigate these streets which included 90 degree corners, hairpin turns, s curves, and every other type of curve and turn (it was like watching formula one car racing but with boats).  Some of the boats would go too fast and not make the 90 degree turn.  The would smash into the wall and fly into the air.  Their was a dedicated lane for spectator boats to drive in that followed the course.  This lane had all the same turns in it as the race lanes.  My boat driver went too fast and smashed into a 90 degree turn as well.  Our boat flew really high in the air and then came crashing down.  The driver made a spectacular recovery and we kept on following the race.  I thought it was awesome that we could crash into walls, fly in the air, and do all kinds of cool stuff without breaking down or getting hurt.  We followed the boats back to the finish line.  At the end, my friend hit another jump and launched our boat high in the air.  We then started to fall straight down. My friend told me to jump to the side into the water when the boat got closer to landing.  He said that I didn't want to be in the boat when it came down.  I looked below and saw that the landing spot was full of metal spikes.  I would be impaled if I stayed in the boat.  We got close to the water and then I jumped.  I landed in the water and the boat landing on the spikes.  A couple dozen slender metal rods pierced the bottom of the boat.  It sank down the rods until it came to rest on top of the water.  The boat was permanently fixed in place.  I asked my friend why he had ruined a good boat.  He said that he didn't want anyone else to use it.


*Sports*

March 14, 2008.  5:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was watching a sports competition that had several different events.  The first one was a water skiing event.  The guys were all on dual skis.  They would ride on one ski while lifting the other out of the water.  Then they would come to a series of cones and would have to slalom the ski that was lifted out of the water back and forth through the cones.  They would ride in a straight line on the one ski while only moving their lifted leg and ski back and forth.  The cones were tightly spaced and the ski had to pass completely one from side to the other without hitting a cone in order to score points.  I was amazed at out they could do this and wondered how it was possible.  I saw that the ski they were riding on was underwater instead of riding on the surface.  The men would force the entire ski down under the water and then hold it there.  This somehow allowed them to slalom the other ski through the course.  The announcer calling the race referred to this as a "snowboard technique".

The next event was four-wheel ATV tricks.  Contestants had to ride an ATV through a course while performing as many tricks as possible.  The course was flat cement with many twists and turns.  There was no dirt and no jumps.  The contestants had to show their skill in maneuvering their bike while doing tricks that made maneuvering difficult.  They would do things like hang off the side, hang off the bike, stand on the seat, do handstands and steer and press the gas with their knees.  There were also some narrow ledges that they could try to ride on.  This was only possible if they tipped the bike on two wheels and rode it on it side.  The skill in this trick was balancing the bike on two wheels and driving it in a straight line without falling off the ledge.

Finally there was a car race.  Each car would go one at a time.  Each car would have to maneuver a course as fast as possible while also performing as many tricks as possible.  The race was scored on time and style.  The cars would do tricks like sliding around corners, doing 360 degree turns, and driving backwards.  The cars were sleek and stylish and looked like low-riding rice rockets.  My favorite was a neon-purple one.  Some raced flawlessly, others had spectacular crashes.  There were a lot of screeching smoking tires in the race.  It was all rather exciting.  I was standing next to a large cement building when the race finished.  An Italian gentleman invited me to come inside and sample his sweet shop.  I went inside and was awed by all of the cakes, tarts, fruits, candies, chocolates, and wines that were available.  Each piece looked to be hand crafted and exquisitely decorated.  I was sure I couldn't afford anything in here and didn't even dare ask.  I just stood looking at it all until I woke up.

----------


## mark

> *Can't Sleep*




shame there like sounds like you could have been close to becoming lucid






> *Party*




March 14, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

 ::bowdown::  lol that dream was just great! funny how no matter were you went your mind went back to the naked ladies ha and then to top it off they called you a pervert for it ha ha great stuff!!

Also loving the way you won the game, it sounds like a tv show we have here called shipwrecked, thats how they decide who wins





> *Boat Race*




 ::bowdown::  man your dreams have been great today! that is brilliant! I bet that boat race was cool especially when you started jumping through the air and stuff! 

Shame about the ending when it landed on those spikes!

----------


## raklet

*The Soul Sucker*

March 15, 2008.  5:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

This was an epic dream and I remember a fair amount of it, but I don't have the time or energy to write it all down - it would take hours.  I will give you a brief outline and you can use your imagination to fill in the details.


I was living in a large spacecraft that housed a community of around 10,000 people.  On a supply gathering trip to a planet one of the members became infected with an alien spirit that turned him into a murderous maniac (although he was now an alien, he still looked like a normal human) and made him nearly invulnerable to weapons.  We had one weapon on board which could stop him.  It was called the "Soul Sucker".  I was part of the ship's security detail and was tasked to retrieve the weapon from the bowels of the ship.  (Fill in details here about a harrowing, action filled journey to the bottom of the ship while trying to avoid the alien).  When I got to the weapon store room, the Soul Sucker was gone.  The alien knew it was the only weapon that could stop him and had gotten there first to steal it.  (Fill in details about the journey to report back to the chief).  

I found Chief Ashna in the ship's gymnasium watching a sporting event.  All of the ship had gathered there for the event and the Chief felt this would be as good a place as any to lure in the alien.  She was distressed when I told her that the alien had the Soul Sucker, but she remained calm and resolute.  We sat together scanning the crowd.  We saw him enter the gym at the far end.  He cast a piercing glance in our direction and then disappeared into the bleachers.  I could no longer see him moving among the people and felt concerned that he was trying to sneak up on us.  I ran behind the bleachers to look for him and looked under the bleachers as well.  He was completely out of sight.  I ran back to the Chief to report my findings.  

Just then, the alien emerged only a dozen feet from us.  He had lain down in the part of the bleachers where people place their feet and had silently dragged his way along the length of the bleachers until he came close to our spot.  He jumped up and began to run towards us.  The Chief pulled out her laser gun and began firing repeated blasts of purple light into his body and face.  His skin would bulge and distort where it was struck by the rays, but then it would rebound right back again.  He reached the Chief and took her in a strangle hold.  He had a ferocious snarl on his face and was intent on killing the Chief.  I took her gun from her limp hand and jammed it into his mouth.  I pulled the trigger and was amazed to see purple rays shoot out of his nose, eyes, and ears.  The alien was temporarily blinded but seemed otherwise unharmed.  Just then, I noticed the Soul Sucker strapped to his back.  I reached behind him and ripped it off of his back.  The alien screamed with rage and said that he would have used the weapon on us, but couldn't figure out how to make it work.  

The weapon didn't work because it was stored in a disassembled state.  I snapped the two pieces together in the blink of an eye and rammed the weapon between the alien's legs.  The weapon had a U-shaped slot on the end of it that was designed to fit easily from the front to back of the human crotch.  It was basically like a very narrow seat.  Once the weapon was in place, I pulled the trigger.  The weapon made a sucking noise while the alien writhed frantically trying to get away.  He was firmly attached to the weapon.  While I watched, the human form began to slowly waste away.  The cheeks and face became sallow and gaunt.  His firmly muscled body atrophied and shrank to skin and bones.  Soon, there was nothing left but a skin covered skeleton.  Then the skin and bones began to collapse in on themselves.  Once the skin and bones became compacted, they started to take on a new shape.  I watched as the true form of the alien began to show through.  The alien had sagging blue flesh that looked putrid and rotten.  It face was pinched and narrow - almost arrow shaped.  It had two small eyes, but the other 90% of its head was a giant mouth full of long razor sharp teeth.  The teeth were dripping slime and stained yellow.  The snout was black.  As the weapon continued to work, the alien was pulled into a protective cocoon of some sort that would permanently imprison him.  Once the alien was safely contained, we took the cocoon and threw it into the incinerator to dispose of it forever.



*Home is Not Home*

March 15, 2008.  7:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was flying with friends over my hometown.  I wanted to show them what a wonderful place I lived in.  I started looking for mountain landmarks.  I wanted to show them the pristine lakes and rugged forests of the mountains south east of town.  I didn't recognize anything.  The tops of the mountains were large craters.  Closer inspection showed that they had been strip mined and large equipment was still busily working in the pits.  Some things seemed familiar so I thought I was still in the right place, but I couldn't be sure.  I flew towards town.  I knew that as soon as I came over the crest of the mountain and looked down on my valley, I would recognize it right away.  We topped the mountain and I gazed out on a vast city.  I looked for familiar markings in the terrain - which I found - but they were covered in things that shouldn't be there.  Swimming pools, large buildings, streets, bustling traffic.  I felt confused.  This couldn't be my home town.  I didn't recognize any of this.  The general layout of the mountains and terrain indicated this was the right place, but it didn't seem right.  We landed and went into the city.  I was driving downtown and pulled up along a pickup.  It was filled with teenagers.  I rolled down my window and asked them what city this was.  "Burley" they replied.  That certainly was the name of my town I grew up in.  I looked more carefully and saw some buildings that existed in my town.  But now, they had been added to and built on top of.  A large metropolis had sprung up all around them.  I began to be suspicious about time.  "What year is it?"  I asked the teenagers.  They looked at me like I was crazy but they told me that it was 2021.  I felt a sinking feeling at having expected to be in the year 2008, but now I was in 2021.  What had happened to all the years in between?  Where had I been?  Why didn't I know that my little town of 10,000 had grown to a huge city.  I was very confused by all of this.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, what have you been doing to inspire those dreams?

----------


## raklet

> Wow, what have you been doing to inspire those dreams?



I've been scratching my head over that because I really don't know.  I've increased my level of work activity because farming season is starting back up, but I haven't been watching movies, reading books, or doing other things that would relate to my dreams.  It really is quite strange.

----------


## Moonbeam

Darn, I wanted to try whatever it was.

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  holy crap that Alien dream is incredible!!!

its almost like a sci fi movie plot! man that was just brilliant, oh and the whole soul sucker being placed on the crotch lol thats funny I wounder what BUI will have to say about that lol

----------


## raklet

> Darn, I wanted to try whatever it was.



I'm sorry.  I will keep thinking about it.  If I find any connections, I will let you know.

----------


## raklet

> holy crap that Alien dream is incredible!!!
> 
> its almost like a sci fi movie plot! man that was just brilliant, oh and the whole soul sucker being placed on the crotch lol thats funny I wounder what BUI will have to say about that lol



Thanks.  It really was a sci-fi plot.  I didn't do it justice in the telling.  All the little details that I left out - like descriptions of techno gadgets, ray guns, the spacecraft, the levels of the ship, operation of the elevators, and many more made for a really incredible dream.

----------


## raklet

*Ship Dreams*

March 17, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  Non lucid dreams.

Lots of ship dreams again.  Mostly vague details now.  One dream had soldiers being held captive on a ship.  I snuck aboard with a small rescue party, we had a Hollywood style gunfight with enemy, and rescued the soldiers.  Another one featured a boat sinking and the attempts to try and keep it from sinking.


*Sex Dreams*

March 17, 2008.  7:00 a.m.  Non lucid dreams.

Me watching lesbian sex.  Sorry, no details.  I tend to get myself in trouble with my descriptiveness.

----------


## mark

I dunno what you did on holiday but man your dreams have just been full on action since you came back its good stuff mate even if it was only a fragment there was still a gun fight lol  ::bowdown:: 

he he sex seems to be featuring in your dreams a fair amount recently I wounder why?

----------


## raklet

> he he sex seems to be featuring in your dreams a fair amount recently I wounder why?



Probably because my sex life is more active now that the baby is not occupying space and my wife is back in shape.  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Probably because my sex life is more active now that the baby is not occupying space and my wife is back in shape.



ha ha ha I love it mate  ::bowdown::

----------


## Caradon

Wow, loved that alien dream. That was insane! Very visual.

----------


## Pancaka

> Then, a black man came into the room.  I invited him to my team and he joined.  Another black man came in and didn't seem to want to join us, but I started to speak black *eubonics* to him.  I said, "make it real" and gave him one of those fist, wrist, slap, snap complicated type of handshakes.  He thought it was cool that I could speak his "language" and he joined my team.  After that, all the black people joined my team and we won.



LOL! That was hella funny. All the black people joined up. Raklet is a ballin. BTW. Don't you mean Ebonics?

----------


## raklet

> Don't you mean Ebonics?



 :Oops:   Obviously, I don't speak it.  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Me watching lesbian sex. Sorry, no details. I tend to get myself in trouble with my descriptiveness.



 ::shakehead::   If they don't like it, they don't have to read it.

(I understand; I got a lot less descriptive over time too.)

----------


## mark

> If they don't like it, they don't have to read it.
> 
> (I understand; I got a lot less descriptive over time too.)



true if  anyone doesnt like it they dont have to read, this is your space you should feel comfortable writing what you want with out fear of reprisal.

lol it appears I have gotten more descriptive ha ha ::shock::

----------


## Pancaka

well putting a spoiler tag or title on it helps... :Oops:

----------


## raklet

> well putting a spoiler tag or title on it helps...



Oh right!  Good suggestion.  Forgot about those.

----------


## raklet

*WILD Attempt*

March 18, 2008.

Long day of strenuous physical exercise (more than I'm used to).  I've heard that exhaustion is a good state to be in when trying to WILD.  Went to bed very late, so I was even more tired, and.....................

I started with a counting / breathing exercise.  I did it very slowly and dragged it out as long as possible.  My thoughts felt fuzzy and distracted and I had to keep pulling myself back on task, but my body never got numb or more relaxed.  I did this for about 30-45 minutes and then rolled onto to my side to go to sleep.  I was suddenly jolted awake with a sleep paralysis type of activity.  Thirty more minutes had passed.  I had fallen asleep, but my first efforts had WILD had produced some kind of effect on my mind  (I find this actually happens quite often - try to WILD, fall asleep, wake up very shortly after due to electric jolt event).  I felt more relaxed this time and tried WILD for another 30-40 minutes.  I got pretty numb and even felt a slight disassociation at one point (like floating away), but nothing came of it.  

I woke up the next day with a headache from little sleep and lost time due to the WILD.



*WILD Attempt*

March 19, 2008.  4:40 a.m.  A lucid dream.

Spent another day busting my butt.  My muscles ache from the previous day's work and I just added another day to it.  Was ready to drop from exhaustion by 10:00 p.m.  I had a feeling that tonight would be a good night for dreams, so I took 100mg Vitamin B6 before bed.

I awoke at 3:30 a.m., went to the bathroom, got a drink, and laid down to WILD.  I did my exercise for 30 minutes without noticing any thing other than exhaustion.  I rolled on my side and went to sleep.

I found myself in a large warehouse.  It was stacked with boxes, barrels, and crates of all shapes and sizes.  I thought it would be fun to run, climb, and jump on them.  They were made of a variety of materials.  Some were wood, others were sheeted tin, some were steel.  I was fast and nimble like a goat as I moved from one object to the next.  When I would land on them I could feel the density of the material under my feet and would hear the sound of me striking them.  The most pronounced was when I would walk on tin sheeting.  It would crumple and buckle under my feet and make that hollow tinny noise.  I found a row of objects that stair-stepped their way up to the roof of the warehouse.  I ran and jumped my way to the very top, where I found a very large gap to the next object.  I was afraid to jump the gap, so I went back to the bottom and moved over to the next row.  Then I realized that I was being stupid for being afraid of jumping.  This was a dream after all and I could do whatever I wanted.  I climbed the row I had moved to.  It was along one wall of the warehouse.  I climbed to the top and found another gap.  There were wood slats on the wall.  I was still a little afraid of jumping a gap, so I grabbed the wood slats and started to shimmy my way across.  One of the slats broke and I had no choice but to fall back to the ground (a long ways).  I could feel the sinking falling sensation in my stomach as I descended and everything went black when I hit the ground, but I felt no pain and no more fear.  I stood up and the dream came back.  I laughed raucously and started running around the warehouse with reckless abandon.  

I found one corner of the warehouse that had a flea market in it.  I noisily climbed to the ceiling so that people would notice me.  I sat on a small perch overheard of the people.  They were looking and pointing at me with concern.  Then I tipped myself off backwards and fell to the floor in front of them people.  I could hear them gasping and shrieking as I fell.  I started to laugh hysterically.  I jumped up when I hit the floor, smiled at them all, and dashed off.  

I didn't care any longer what was going to happen and I was having fun.  I worked my way to the top again and find an open skylight.  I went out onto the roof and walked over to the edge.  I wanted to try flying.  I figure starting in the air would be a good place.  I leapt off the building and immediately started to fall.  There was a large river about 200 feet away, and I told myself that at least I should be able to make it their.  I started to glide and I gently landed in the river.  This part wasn't very realistic, because I didn't feel any splash or sensation of water.  I climbed out of the river and was completely dry.  

I walked back to the warehouse and along the way had the thought "sex".  Mmm, I wanted to have lucid sex!  But, here, I was presented with a moral dilemma.  It is one thing (in my mind) to unconsciously have dream sex, but entirely another matter to consciously, lucidly choose to have dream sex.  :Oops:   I walked into a mini-mart at the side of the warehouse while pondering this matter.  I was looking around for a DC and spotted my wife!   :woohoo:   I ran over to her, dragged her to the floor of the mini-mart, and exclaimed, "guess what?  this is a dream!  And I want to have sex with you right here on the floor!"  I tried to grope her and take her clothes off, but she resisted me and thought I was gross for wanting to have public sex.  ::?:   I told her again that it didn't matter because it was a dream.  She told me she knew it was a dream but she still wasn't going to have sex with me in the market.  I looked into her basket and saw that she had bought some kind of Mexican aphrodisiac.  I asked her about it.  She gave me a sly smile and told me to come home and find out.  ::D: 

On the way out the door, I spotted a Mexican taco stand.  I was hungry and wanted to get some food.  As I approached the stand I could see my dog trying to steal food.  I cursed at Jasper in Spanish, "pinche perro, vete de alla!" (lousy worthless dog, get away from there).  Jasper knows by my voice when he is in trouble and off he went.  I asked the vendor for some tacos.  He offered me two choices, none of which I had ever heard of.  One was a pineapple soy sauce coated chicken and I couldn't understand what the other was.  I looked at a person plate next to me, liked what I saw, and asked for that.  I started joking with the vendor that he ought to put dog on the menu. 
 

My dream ended there because my baby's cries woke me up.

----------


## mark

Raklet that is absolutley brilliant!!!  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  and even better because its a WILD 





> *WILD Attempt*
> I found myself in a large warehouse. It was stacked with boxes, barrels, and crates of all shapes and sizes. I thought it would be fun to run, climb, and jump on them. They were made of a variety of materials. Some were wood, others were sheeted tin, some were steel. I was fast and nimble like a goat as I moved from one object to the next. When I would land on them I could feel the density of the material under my feet and would hear the sound of me striking them. The most pronounced was when I would walk on tin sheeting. It would crumple and buckle under my feet and make that hollow tinny noise. I found a row of objects that stair-stepped their way up to the roof of the warehouse. I ran and jumped my way to the very top, where I found a very large gap to the next object. I was afraid to jump the gap, so I went back to the bottom and moved over to the next row. Then I realized that I was being stupid for being afraid of jumping. This was a dream after all and I could do whatever I wanted. I climbed the row I had moved to. It was along one wall of the warehouse. I climbed to the top and found another gap. There were wood slats on the wall. I was still a little afraid of jumping a gap, so I grabbed the wood slats and started to shimmy my way across. One of the slats broke and I had no choice but to fall back to the ground (a long ways). I could feel the sinking falling sensation in my stomach as I descended and everything went black when I hit the ground, but I felt no pain and no more fear. I stood up and the dream came back. I laughed raucously and started running around the warehouse with reckless abandon. .





So much detail in this dream, I love the way you describe the different materials especially the tim box  :smiley:  and trust me I know that fear, sometimes even when you know its a dream its so realistic you expect it to hurt if something goes wrong. Sounds strange but I am glad you fell because it seems to have totally brought you out of your shell.

It is such a great feeling when you get that falling feeling and know there is now pain to come next  :boogie: 





> I could hear them gasping and shrieking as I fell. I started to laugh hysterically. I jumped up when I hit the floor, smiled at them all, and dashed off. .





 ::bowdown:: he he great stuff man! sounds like so much fun too  :smiley: 





> I walked back to the warehouse and along the way had the thought "sex". Mmm, I wanted to have lucid sex! But, here, I was presented with a moral dilemma. It is one thing (in my mind) to unconsciously have dream sex, but entirely another matter to consciously, lucidly choose to have dream sex.  .





Its strange that once that word even enters your mind in a dream its so hard to get it out. I think its because we are so close to our unconscious and base instincts it changes our conscious behaviour. I understand your dilema, I think it is important to understand that any dream sex I dont think to be cheating because our mind is so alterred from our conscious selves its hard apply the same rules plus its not real and is just a fantasy  :smiley:  





> I walked into a mini-mart at the side of the warehouse while pondering this matter. I was looking around for a DC and spotted my wife!  I ran over to her, dragged her to the floor of the mini-mart, and exclaimed, "guess what? this is a dream! And I want to have sex with you right here on the floor!" I tried to grope her and take her clothes off, but she resisted me and thought I was gross for wanting to have public sex.  I told her again that it didn't matter because it was a dream. She told me she knew it was a dream but she still wasn't going to have sex with me in the market. I looked into her basket and saw that she had bought some kind of Mexican aphrodisiac. I asked her about it. She gave me a sly smile and told me to come home and find out. .





he he still thats a perfect resolve for you dilema ha ha, shame about the ban on public sex ha ha sometimes DCs can be resistant  ::lol:: 

oh and I love the part with the dog ha ha ::bowdown::

----------


## Caradon

Wow congratulations! I couldn't help but smile while reading about you running around the warehouse all excited! That was so cool. I can just imagine how you felt. :smiley: 

Pretty cool how you found your wife just at the right time.

I think you should have let your dog eat all the tacos he wanted. He was just dreaming too.  ::lol::

----------


## raklet

> Its strange that once that word even enters your mind in a dream its so hard to get it out.



No kidding.  My first experience with it being lucid.  Before, I had only ever read about it in other people's DJ.  I always thought to myself that I could control that if it happened in a lucid.  That I could resist and do other things.  Nope, I was wrong.  I'm just a vulnerable as the next person to it.





> Wow congratulations! I couldn't help but smile while reading about you running around the warehouse all excited! That was so cool. I can just imagine how you felt.
> 
> Pretty cool how you found your wife just at the right time.
> 
> I think you should have let your dog eat all the tacos he wanted. He was just dreaming too.



Thanks!  It really was cool.  I woke up super excited because that is my first really intense lucid like that.  

My wife showing up....it must be because she is always there for me.  She is such a good woman.

Damn dog is spoiled enough at home.  I don't need him thinking he can do the same to other people!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

:boogie: :bravo: Hey raklet, I didn't see this at first!  Good job!  Almost dream-sex, and almost dream-tacos!   ::D:  That was a lot of fun, wasn't it?

You are making progress!

----------


## raklet

> :bravo: Hey raklet, I didn't see this at first!  Good job!  Almost dream-sex, and almost dream-tacos!   That was a lot of fun, wasn't it?
> 
> You are making progress!



Thanks!  It was awesome.  I can't wait for the next one.

----------


## raklet

*FAs*

March 20, 2008.  6:00 a.m.

FA where I turned off my alarm.  My real alarm went off and I discovered the FA.  Did an RC and reminded myself to do them whenever I wake up.  Another FA, but this time pinched my nose.  Became lucid to blackness.  Couldn't generate any scene.



*Airport*

March 21, 2008.  6:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was at an airport (don't remember which) headed for Salt Lake City.  I had a single duffel bag of luggage.  I was standing in a long line that snaked its way through those line management ropes.  While standing there, I spotted my sister, her husband, and two of their kids standing in line as well.  She saw me at the same time and invited me to come stand with them.  I told her that she was farther back in line and that they should come stand with me.  She convinced me that they were closer to the front (the queue layout was very confusing and difficult to tell which of us was actually closer), so I moved over to stand with her.  As I worked my way to her, I discovered that we really were farther back in line.  She invited me to  take a load off and let me put my duffel bag in one of her suitcases. I asked her were she was going.  She said that she was catching a connection in Salt Lake and heading to LA.  I asked her what she was going to do there.  She said that she was flying back to get her van.  She had driven it down to LA with her husband to go on a vacation, and then they had flown home.  She was now going back to get the van.  I didn't tell her my private thoughts, but I thought she was retarded for wasting all of that money to fly back for her van when she could of driven it home in the first place.  Even dumber was that she couldn't go alone, she had to take her husband and kids with her.

We got on the plane and enjoyed a short flight to Salt Lake.  I thought the plane was very nice because it had extra legroom between the seats.  When I got off the plane, I noticed a long line of people waiting to go down.  I didn't understand where they were going because I could see another stairway that went directly to bag claim.  I skipped the line and went down to bag claim.  I looked around for my flight but couldn't find it.  I found the airline help desk and it had a sign that said "Personal Bag Claim Only".  I discovered that this plane was so small that it didn't have a bag claim carousel.  Instead, people stand in line when they get off the plane and pass through a room that has the baggage coming directly off the plane.  I worked my way back upstairs and got in line.  I passed through a series of winding, maze-like hallways before coming to a small room.  Inside the room, luggage was stacked on rolling luggage dollies.  People were sorting through the bags and then taking theirs when they found them.  I grabbed a bag that looked like mine and started to walk off, but then I noticed that it was the wrong color.  I put the bag back but could not find my own.  I was getting angry and was about ready to accuse the airline of misplacing my luggage when I remembered that I had never gotten my bag back from my sister and now she was on her way to LA.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That lucid sounded like so much fun. Lol. Just running around like a madman and jumping from place to place. Such a feeling of freedom.  ::D: 

And I thought it was hilarious that your DC wife was resisting so much, even though she acknowledged that it was just a dream. A bit of a shame...but hilarious, nonetheless. Hehe.

----------


## mark

shame that the lucidity was only blackness, I had something similar once or twice. It turned out that I had my "eyes" closed  ::lol:: 

lol I laughed at your private thoughts about your sister lol  ::bowdown::

----------


## Sara

Wow, great lucid yesterday, Raklet!

Haha, your wife bought an afrodesiac, but didn't want to use it for public sex? Too bad! But well, one day you'll convince your dream-wife that she can trust you and it's not bad to have sex in the mall  ::D: 

That jumping around and falling sounds cool! Something I'd like to do as well (especially the falling, since I'm still afraid of heights  :Sad:  )

As for the airport: sounds like a real one. Getting lost in the maze of corridors...
I think dream-planes are nicer than dream-trains. Especially when you have extra leg space  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> Wow, great lucid yesterday, Raklet!
> 
> Haha, your wife bought an afrodesiac, but didn't want to use it for public sex? Too bad! But well, one day you'll convince your dream-wife that she can trust you and it's not bad to have sex in the mall



I'm sure it will happen someday.  I just hope my dream wife is always around to rescue me when the urge arises.

----------


## Pancaka

JEBUS CRIPES!  :Eek:  That's a LOAD of dreams! And a HUGE lucid (wall of text!). I need some sleep right about now though so I need to read this later...jeez! How long did I miss this thread?

----------


## Moonbeam

> FA where I turned off my alarm. My real alarm went off and I discovered the FA. Did an RC and reminded myself to do them whenever I wake up. Another FA, but this time pinched my nose. Became lucid to blackness. Couldn't generate any scene.



That's OK; increased FA's come automatically with becoming lucid, so it shows you are improving!  :smiley: 





> *Airport*



That whole dream almost sounded like something that could really have happened; an annoying trip.

----------


## The Cusp

> "guess what?  this is a dream!  And I want to have sex with you right here on the floor!"  I tried to grope her and take her clothes off, but she resisted me and thought I was gross for wanting to have public sex.   I told her again that it didn't matter because it was a dream.  She told me she knew it was a dream but she still wasn't going to have sex with me in the market.  I looked into her basket and saw that she had bought some kind of Mexican aphrodisiac.  I asked her about it.  She gave me a sly smile and told me to come home and find out.



That's classic!  I hate it when that happens.  Of course the failed sex is followed up by Tacos and Hot Dogs.

Congrats on the lucid though.  And also on keeping up with your DJ with the new baby.  Must be tough just getting sleep.  Maybe getting woken up all the time helps with recall and wilding?

----------


## raklet

> Congrats on the lucid though.  And also on keeping up with your DJ with the new baby.  Must be tough just getting sleep.  Maybe getting woken up all the time helps with recall and wilding?



New babies kill my dreams.  Recall and WILD is really tough.  Through everyone of my kids, I've found that I don't get woken up at all by them.  I just fall into a deep exhausted sleep.  I'm asleep before my head hits the pillow and the night seems over before it started.  Good thing I have such an awesome wife!

----------


## raklet

*Bathroom is Too Small*

March 23, 2008.  A non lucid dream.

I am riding in a bus and have to pee.  I go into the bathroom but it is very small.  It is so small that the sink doubles as a urinal.  The sink is high and the ceiling is low, so I have to squat down to fit inside and then stand on my tippy toes to reach the sink.  My unit lays on the countertop and droops down into the sink because I can't stand any higher It is a little uncomfortable to have my bare skin touching the cold counter and sink.  I start to pee into the sink.  There is a glob that looks like dried toothpaste stuck to the sink.  I aim at the glob and try dissolving it with my pee.


*Parachuting, Chatting with a Girl, Fighting Chavs*

March 23, 2008.  A non lucid dream.

I am in a hotel on the top floor.  I am staying with friends and we are getting ready to checkout.  Someone asks, "who's going to do the honors?"  I don't know what they are talking about.  They are all gathered on the balcony looking down.  I walk out to see what they are up to.  They look at me and start to chant, "jump, jump, jump"  I look down and am scared by how far down it is.  Then I notice that they have a parachute and it is a ritual for one of the guys to jump off the balcony before checking out.  I shrug into the parachute and leap.  It is exhilarating to float safely to the bottom.  

On my way down, I remember there is a girl that I would like to get to know better.  I float to the park and see her sitting on the grass.  I expertly maneuver my parachute so that I land right next to her.  She is very impressed by this and starts speaking to me.  We have a nice conversation and I feel happy about this.  

I get ready to leave and am confronted by four Asian chavs.  The leader says his name is Pica and is mad that I have been writing negative stories about him.  I remember writing a story about someone named Pica and it was derogatory, but I didn't know that I was writing about anyone in particular.  I deny knowing anything about this and try to leave, but they won't let me.  The leader tells his three goons to beat me up.  They pull out little knives that look more like toys and start to advance on me.  I defeat all three of them easily and then look at the leader.  I hold out my hand in peace offering and ask if he would like to shake and call it even.  He looks at the dirt and blood on my hand and says, "I don't shake hands with filth".  There is a fountain next to me so I dip my hands in and wash them.  I again offer him my hand.  Pica grudgingly shakes my hand and goes away.


*The Night Witch (and some scary SP)*

March 24, 2008.  A non lucid dream.

I am staying at a home with a pretty young woman and a very nice elderly lady.  I go out to swim in the lake and see a tractor driving by like a boat.  I grab onto the back of the tractor and enjoy being pulled through the water at a rapid pace.  The tractor comes close to a small island.  I see the pretty girl on the island visiting with friends, so I let go of the tractor and swim over to the island.  I start talking to the girl about how nice the older woman is.  The girl tells me to just wait until night comes and then I will have a different opinion.

I am laying in the dark trying to sleep.  There is a tense feeling in the air and I am nervous.  I keep watching out the window.  All of a sudden, there is an old hag staring in the window.  Her face is wrinkled and warped and very scary.  It is the elderly lady, but now she isn't nice at all.  She is a scary witch.  I draw back into my bed and wish there was someone to hold my hand.  I feel a gently touch on my hand and start to relax, but then the grip becomes crushing and I can't move my hand anymore.  I feel someone slip another arm under my back and up around my chest.  I realize the witch has come into my room and wrapped her arms around me.  She is crushing me and I can't move.  I feel very scared and am on the verge of a total freakout, but then I realize I am experiencing SP.  I relax and change my mindset about the SP.  The crushing fades and is replaced my a nice tingling buzz.  I am awake now and lay quietly enjoying this tingling sensation.

----------


## Caradon

Cool, I love parachuting dreams! I hope I get one tonight after reading yours.

The witch thing sounded pretty crazy. I never experienced anything like that before.

----------


## Tobby

Funny and cool dreams!





> *Bathroom is Too Small*



I've actually been on a bus last weekend, and the toilet wasn't as small as you describe, but nearly  ::D: 

I can imagine the witch dream was scary!

----------


## Burned up

Hey, you dream of chavs - a peculiarly Brit phenomenon I thought.

Btw I think Pica is latin for magpie.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, that witch dream sounds pretty damn scary. It's bad enough that you caught her just staring in the window at you, but I would have freaked the hell out if I felt her slipping in bed with me.  ::shock::

----------


## raklet

> Hey, you dream of chavs - a peculiarly Brit phenomenon I thought.



Yes, it is a Brit phenomenon.  I'd never heard of a chav until I met you.  I think the dream was inspired in part by your writings.  The little group even had British accents when they were talking to me.

----------


## mark

*Parachuting, Chatting with a Girl, Fighting Chavs*

cool dream man  :smiley:   I like the parachuting thats something I would love to do in a dream.

lol at the chavs, sounds very realistic and its even funnier that they have British accents ha ha


*The Night Witch (and some scary SP)*

 ::shock::  dam that night witch sounds scary! its cool you mastered the fear and that it turned into a nice experience

----------


## Pancaka

> The witch thing sounded pretty crazy. I never experienced anything like that before.



 Once when I was trying to sleep, arms crossed over my chest like a mummy. I looked out my window and my vision suddenly zoomed in. I realized that the window was actually growing on the wall. The room gradually filled with red light and fire. My bunk bed sank into the floor, dragging my brother below me into an abyss. I tried to get up, but my hands were fused inside my chest and I couldn't move. Satan sprung from the floor and laughed the most evil laugh before reaching for me. I screamed, sprung to a sitting position and tried to get back to sleep. There wasn't even a transition...it was weird. I could've sworn I was burning too. That situation kinda reminded me of that time.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey, I'm gonna start insulting people here by calling them chavs, and they won't know what I'm talking about!  ::D: 

Hey raklet, no more lucids yet?  I bet you'll have another one soon.

----------


## mark

ha ha moonbeam I would love to see their reaction  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> Once when I was trying to sleep, arms crossed over my chest like a mummy. ...........I could've sworn I was burning too. That situation kinda reminded me of that time.



Whoa, that is a seriously intense dream.

----------


## raklet

> Hey raklet, no more lucids yet?  I bet you'll have another one soon.



Oh thanks for the encouragement!  I hope so.  Sleep has not been the best lately.  Starting the spring farming push, so I'm up from the crack of dawn to many hours past sunset.   ::yawn::

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh no....the hard work begins!  Well, I recently I read that intense physical activity is good for lucids, so maybe that is some consolation.

P.S.  I heard somewhere that your journal didn't have any stars....well, now it does.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

shame about getting up so early mate! it must be hard but then again I bet farming is hard all year round. 

Still moonbeam may have a point about the extra excersize making LDing a bit easier

----------


## Moonbeam

Mark, give raklet's journal a thread rating.

----------


## mark

> Mark, give raklet's journal a thread rating.



 
 ::D:  have done  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

::hug::  moonbeam  ::hug::  mark  ::hug:: 

You guys are so nice!

----------


## Moonbeam

:Oops:  Aw, shucks....oh, OK!   ::hug::  back!

You can do it yourself too, raklet.  Do it.

----------


## Burned up

> You can do it yourself too, raklet.  Do it.



He did in a dream a few weeks ago.   ::chuckle:: 

(runs for cover)

----------


## Moonbeam

::rolleyes:: 


 ::laughhard::

----------


## raklet

*Mud Sliding*

I am at the top of a steep road.  It is wet and muddy.  I find that if I lay down on the road in luge position, that I can slide down the hill at a high rate of speed.  The mud is warm and slippery and it feels refreshing to splash through puddles as I navigate my way down the road.


*Cruise Ship Pirates*

I am on a cruise ship.  It is in port and I am standing in line waiting to debark.  I have a woman with me that I met on board.  She has become a love interest of some sort.  An alarm rings.  We run upstairs to see what is going on.  We see ship employees sliding down a cable that skips the long debarkation line and takes them directly to the dock.  My friend and I run up to the cable.  Employees try to tell us that we are not authorized to go down that way, but we act like we know what we are doing and jump onto the cable before they can stop us.  We slide to the bottom and follow after the other employees.  They are heading toward a large speed boat.  The boat is equipped with guns and military equipment.  There are pirates in the harbor and we are going to chase them down.  

We get on the boat and speed of through the harbor.  We find the pirates.  There is a high speed chase with lots of gunfire.  I take over the big gun that is mounted on a swiveling tripod on the boat.  I fire it wildly at the pirates.  Their boat finally blows up and they are defeated.

We dock back at port.  All of the ship employees are told to gather at the secret meeting spot on the roof.  We follow along and have to climb a rope through a trap door to get to the meeting place.  The ship's captain congratulates us on a job well done and tells us that he is going to give us a reward.  He pulls out some playing cards.  He says to look at them and memorize them carefully.  He said that they are the secret money cards in the casino.  When the cards come into play, bet all of your money on them and you will win big.  

We go down to the casino.  An employee is playing 21.  He sees one of the money cards come into play but is afraid to bet big, so he doesn't.  His hand turns out to be the winning hand.  I am confident now that the captain wasn't lying to use.  I play cards.  When a money card comes into play, I bet everything that I have - and I win!



*FA*


*Spoiler* for _Warning - Sexual Content_: 



My alarm rings.  I push the button to turn it off and then pinch my nose - I can breath!  Everything is pitch black and I can't see.  Suddenly, I find myself standing beside my bed.  My wife comes into the room and she is naked.  She turns away from me, bends over, and demands "take me!"  I think this is a great way to start the day and enter her from behind.  Immediately, she tells me, "not _that_ there, the _other_ there."  She puts me where she wants me, I start to enjoy myself, and then I wake up.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha that FA is great  ::bowdown::  especially the end bit lol oh and yeah that would be a good way to start the day lol

I love the mud sliding dream thats so cool! I bet it was fun

----------


## Burned up

Hey what a great start to the day!  Don't tell me - it's never like that in real life!  ::chuckle:: 
And after the sea battle and all that money at cards too.

I bet your day was really dull after that!

----------


## raklet

> I bet your day was really dull after that!



Yes, a bit.

----------


## Tobby

A lucid sex dream! Always a great way to start the day  :;-): 

I like the dream in which you bet everything and win!

----------


## Caradon

::lol::  Funny. Good job getting Lucid during the FA. I liked the mud sliding sounds like fun.

And more pirates. You get those a lot it seems. Cool action dream.

----------


## Pancaka

Yeah that FA was hilarious. Funny stuff on DV lately.

----------


## raklet

> Funny. Good job getting Lucid during the FA. I liked the mud sliding sounds like fun.
> 
> And more pirates. You get those a lot it seems. Cool action dream.



Yeah, but I don't know why I get so many pirate dreams.  The last pirate related movie I watched was a couple of months ago.  Strange.

----------


## Sara

> *Mud Sliding*
> 
> I am at the top of a steep road.  It is wet and muddy.  I find that if I lay down on the road in luge position, that I can slide down the hill at a high rate of speed.  The mud is warm and slippery and it feels refreshing to splash through puddles as I navigate my way down the road.



That sounds like the fun your kids have on your farm  ::D: 






> We get on the boat and speed of through the harbor.  We find the pirates.  There is a high speed chase with lots of gunfire.  I take over the big gun that is mounted on a swiveling tripod on the boat.  I fire it wildly at the pirates.  Their boat finally blows up and they are defeated.



Woohoo, Raklet in full action  ::D: 






> We go down to the casino.  An employee is playing 21.  He sees one of the money cards come into play but is afraid to bet big, so he doesn't.  His hand turns out to be the winning hand.  I am confident now that the captain wasn't lying to use.  I play cards.  When a money card comes into play, I bet everything that I have - and I win!



Ah, that must have been a great feeling. Too bad you woke up  :wink2: 


*Spoiler* for _Warning - Sexual Content_: 



[quote[My alarm rings.  I push the button to turn it off and then pinch my nose - I can breath!  Everything is pitch black and I can't see.  Suddenly, I find myself standing beside my bed.  My wife comes into the room and she is naked.  She turns away from me, bends over, and demands "take me!"  I think this is a great way to start the day and enter her from behind.  Immediately, she tells me, "not _that_ there, the _other_ there."  She puts me where she wants me, I start to enjoy myself, and then I wake up.[/quote]






LOL, that must be the fantasy of every man.
And lucid too! You're getting good at lucid sex  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> LOL, that must be the fantasy of every man.



You're not kidding.  Now that you know the secret, you are responsible to see that it happens.  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

*Undercover*


April 1, 2008.  6:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.


Craig and Vicky Offen were great neighbors.  They lived at 1410 Washington in a beautiful two story brownstone.  I was sad to see the day when they moved.  As they pulled out of the driveway for the last time, I noticed that they had left something behind.  I ran after their H3 Hummer to try and tell them they had forgotten something, but a passerby stopped me to ask for directions and the Hummer disappeared around the corner.  I didn't have a forwarding address or phone number for the Offens but I felt it important to get in contact with them.

I remembered that Craig had a little sister attending the local high school.  I went to the school to find her.  It was the middle of the summer, but she ran on the cross country team and I knew she would be at the school for training.  I came to the school grounds and saw the track kids leaving and I worried I had missed her, but when I went inside, I found her in the computer lab reading her email. I asked her is she had a phone number for Craig so I could call him.  She said that Craig had been very secretive and would not give her a phone number, but she said that he had given her a little toy car.  She pulled out a miniature H3 Hummer that looked just like his real one.  I took the car and looked at it closely.  The doors opened and there was a piece of paper inside.  There was a cryptic clue written on the paper.  I analyzed it and figured out that it told where his new home was at.

I don't know how I figured it out, but it dawned on me that Craig was a secret agent for the government and that bad guys had been threatening to kill his family, so he had to secretly move to a new place to protect his family.  That is why he had not left a forwarding address of phone number and had not taken a moving van or anything else with him that could trace him to his new location.  He had only left the clue for his sister.  I thanked her for her time and left the school.

As I was walking out of the school, I was grabbed by an angry violent individual dressed in a suit.  He held a gun to my back and told me to follow him.  He took me to a car and shoved me in the driver's seat.  He told me that I was to take him to Craig's new house.  The man had his gun pointed at me from the passenger seat and he also had a hold of my neck in a slight strangle hold.  I put on a show of complying, but then I managed to trap his hands and I was trying to fight him off.  Since he couldn't use his hands, I could see that he was going to head butt me.  As his head was coming towards me, I freed my right hand and somehow I had a knife in it.  I pointed the knife at him and he rammed his own head right into the knife.  It sank into his left temple before he pulled back.  He started to scream and curse very angrily.  He begged me not to kill him, but I could see that he was still trying to kill me.  I took the knife, stuck it in under his left eye and then drew down and across his face.  I split his cheek, nose, and lips wide open.  I watched with some satisfaction as blood poured out his wounds and he died from blood loss.

I didn't get to finish this dream, because I woke up to baby cries.


*Chewing on....blech*

April 2, 2008.  3:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I drove by a ladies house that used to drive truck for me.  Her name is Janet (true) and her house was a small brick home (don't know - never seen it).  A large wind had come by and spun her house 90 degrees on its foundation.  All of the things inside had either broken or were in great disarray.  She was standing in her yard looking stunned by all of the damage.  I stopped and talked to her to see if there was anything I could do to help.  

We went inside her house and were sitting at a table talking.  I had heart burn and I noticed a small purple package on the table that look like Alka Seltzer anti-acid tabs.  I grabbed the package, tore it open, and placed one of the purple objects in my mouth and started to chew on it.  I had a sweet taste, but it also had a strange taste that I couldn't place.  Janet's eyes bugged out when she saw what I was doing and then she started to laugh hysterically.  What I was chewing was now very rubbery and was not breaking down.  I looked at the package closely and saw that I had grabbed a package of flavored condoms.  I quickly spit out the condom.


*Water*

April 2, 2008.  6:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.


I'm on the farm and water is spilling out everywhere.  I can't control it and it is running all over the place.

----------


## Pancaka

FREAKIN LOL! Flavored condoms. If only I could've pulled an April fools joke like that somehow.

----------


## Caradon

::lol::  Ha, That was pretty funny!

----------


## raklet

*Police Officer*

April 3, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I was stopped by a police officer and I didn't know why.  She started flirting with me and wanted me to go home with her to have sex.  I felt strongly attracted to her and wanted too but I told her that I had to go home and satisfy my wife first.  I promised that I would come to her house later.

I went home and exhausted myself on my wife.  I never made it to the officer's house but I worried that if I went I wouldn't be able to perform because I had already spent myself.

----------


## Sara

> *Police Officer*
> 
> April 3, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I was stopped by a police officer and I didn't know why.  She started flirting with me and wanted me to go home with her to have sex.  I felt strongly attracted to her and wanted too but I told her that I had to go home and satisfy my wife first.  I promised that I would come to her house later.



Sweet, always putting your wife first :-)





> I went home and exhausted myself on my wife.  I never made it to the officer's house but I worried that if I went I wouldn't be able to perform because I had already spent myself.



Mwuhahaha, not so much endurance.
I guess you're having too much dream sex  ::D: 





> *Undercover*



*
* Wow, the ending to that dream was groce! You should put a spoiler on those kind of images  :wink2: 







> *Chewing on....blech*
> 
> We went inside her house and were sitting at a table talking.  I had heart burn and I noticed a small purple package on the table that look like Alka Seltzer anti-acid tabs.  I grabbed the package, tore it open, and placed one of the purple objects in my mouth and started to chew on it.  I had a sweet taste, but it also had a strange taste that I couldn't place.  Janet's eyes bugged out when she saw what I was doing and then she started to laugh hysterically.  What I was chewing was now very rubbery and was not breaking down.  I looked at the package closely and saw that I had grabbed a package of flavored condoms.  I quickly spit out the condom.



OMG  ::rolllaugh::  hilarious!  ::laughhard:: 






> *Water*
> I'm on the farm and water is spilling out everywhere.  I can't control it and it is running all over the place.



Hehe, was that a metaphor about something else  :wink2: 





> You're not kidding.  Now that you know the secret, you are responsible to see that it happens.



Uh oh... now he knows that I know...

----------


## raklet

@Sara, great comments.  I got a good laugh from them.

BTW.... the correct spelling is "gross" not "groce"

----------


## Tobby

> You're not kidding.  Now that you know the secret, you are responsible to see that it happens.







> Uh oh... now he knows that I know...



Hehe  :tongue2:  Let's put that into action  ::lol::   :wink2:

----------


## Burned up

> *Police Officer*
> 
> April 3, 2008.  3:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I was stopped by a police officer and I didn't know why.  She started flirting with me and wanted me to go home with her to have sex.  I felt strongly attracted to her and wanted too but I told her that I had to go home and satisfy my wife first.  I promised that I would come to her house later.
> 
> I went home and exhausted myself on my wife.  I never made it to the officer's house but I worried that if I went I wouldn't be able to perform because I had already spent myself.



Nice problem to have.

----------


## mark

> *Police Officer*
> 
> April 3, 2008. 3:00 a.m. A non lucid dream.
> 
> I was stopped by a police officer and I didn't know why. She started flirting with me and wanted me to go home with her to have sex. I felt strongly attracted to her and wanted too but I told her that I had to go home and satisfy my wife first. I promised that I would come to her house later.
> 
> I went home and exhausted myself on my wife. I never made it to the officer's house but I worried that if I went I wouldn't be able to perform because I had already spent myself.



 
hehe Raklet I must admit I am a little surprised that sex is in your dreams so often all of a sudden, wounder why? still incredible dream ha ha

oh sorry I have not been round much, I have been very busy lately

----------


## raklet

> hehe Raklet I must admit I am a little surprised that sex is in your dreams so often all of a sudden, wounder why? still incredible dream ha ha
> 
> oh sorry I have not been round much, I have been very busy lately



Yes, this really is quite curious.  I don't look at material on the internet that is even slightly suggestive of sexual content (except DV journals), and I don't watch shows that contain sex in them either.  The only sex / sexual stimulation in my life comes from whatever time I spend with my wife.  Perhaps it is due to increased frequency and enjoyment level now that my wife is not pregnant, or maybe it is just from reading other peoples' DJs.

Not a problem.  I understand that we all get busy at one time or another.

----------


## Moonbeam

What am I missing here?  ::shock::

----------


## raklet

> What am I missing here?



My dreams.  You have to go back and read them.  

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=688

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=701

----------


## raklet

*Whirlpool*

April 5, 2008.  3:30 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I am in a whirlpool, swirling rapidly, and being sucked down.  I wake up and realize the toilet is running (it has a sticky lever).


*Get Out of the Way*

April 5, 2008.  6:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I am running down a narrow hallway.  A hispanic man dressed in a sport coat and slacks is standing in the way.  He won't move.  I say something to him in Spanish that I understand to me "I'll take car of you." (as in, get out of the way or you're going to get it).  He understands it to mean something different.  He winks at me, opens his apartment door and nods for me to enter (as in hey, there is a homosexual encounter waiting inside for you).  I'm not interested in this at all and keep on running.  I start to go down some stairs, but then decide maybe I will go back to the apartment after all.  I run back and see another hispanic man standing outside.  I use the same Spanish phrase on him.  He winks and opens the door for me.  I go into the apartment and see the first guy that winked at me.  I run over to him, push him to his knees, and bend him over the couch.  I then take out a pocket knife, grab the back of his trousers, and cut them open from the waist to the crotch.  I cast the material aside exposing his bare buttocks.  There are other people watching. They have an expectant look on their faces.  I kneel down behind the guy on the floor, and then I furiously start to spank him (not in a sexual way - rather an angry I told you you were going to get it way).  I spank him so hard that my arm is tired and my hand stings.  I continue doing this until I am exhausted and his butt is red and blistered.  Then I wake up.

----------


## mark

> *Get Out of the Way*



 
 ::shock::  ::shock::  ha ha ha what the hell I was not expecting that sudden turn of events lol quite funny though! ha ha

----------


## Burned up

> *Get Out of the Way*
> 
> April 5, 2008.  6:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I am running down a narrow hallway.  A hispanic man dressed in a sport coat and slacks is standing in the way.  He won't move.  I say something to him in Spanish that I understand to me "I'll take car of you." (as in, get out of the way or you're going to get it).  He understands it to mean something different.  He winks at me, opens his apartment door and nods for me to enter (as in hey, there is a homosexual encounter waiting inside for you).  I'm not interested in this at all and keep on running.  I start to go down some stairs, but then decide maybe I will go back to the apartment after all.  I run back and see another hispanic man standing outside.  I use the same Spanish phrase on him.  He winks and opens the door for me.  I go into the apartment and see the first guy that winked at me.  I run over to him, push him to his knees, and bend him over the couch.  I then take out a pocket knife, grab the back of his trousers, and cut them open from the waist to the crotch.  I cast the material aside exposing his bare buttocks.  There are other people watching. They have an expectant look on their faces.  I kneel down behind the guy on the floor, and then I furiously start to spank him (not in a sexual way - rather an angry I told you you were going to get it way).  I spank him so hard that my arm is tired and my hand stings.  I continue doing this until I am exhausted and his butt is red and blistered.  Then I wake up.



Nice to see you unleashing your inner carnal male-male desires  :wink2: 

You could make a fortune in one of those dungeon things  :wink2:   :wink2:   :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> My dreams.



Oh, I thought something else was going on too, and I hate to miss out on something.   ::D: 





> .  I spank him so hard that my arm is tired and my hand stings.  I continue doing this until I am exhausted and his butt is red and blistered.  Then I wake up.



 ::shock::  raklet!  I'm appalled.  ::lol::

----------


## Pancaka

LOL WTF!  ::laughhard::

----------


## raklet

*Love Lost*

April 6, 2008.  6:00 a.m.  A non lucid dream.

I tried to WILD last night.  I didn't enter a dream lucid, but it did produce some lucidity later in my dreams after I fell asleep.  Some partial lucidity here, but I got too involved with the dream and fell out of lucidity.


I am dreaming (details forgotten) and I find myself lucid.  The first things that comes to mind are strippers.  I find myself in a bar.  The area in front of the bar has been cleared and a crowd of raucous men are lined up against the wall.  They are all drinking and cheering.  I am just sitting quietly and observing while I drink a glass of water (I don't drink).  There is going to be  a strip contest tonight to choose the "hottest barmate" and the men are anxious for the action to begin.  The bartender announces that he is going to introduce the girls before the contest begins.  A line of women walk out from a backroom and parade along the front of the bar.  I don't find any of them attractive.  They all appear to be in their 40s, with limp straggly hair, leathery yellowed skin from too much smoking, wrinkles, and sagging breasts and buttocks.  Because this is my lucid dream, I wish them all away.  They disappear, but I still find myself sitting at a table in the bar.  I don't know what to do so I just stay at the table drinking my water.

A new crowd of people start to fill up the room.  It is now full of young men and women.  They are all dressed very nicely and the room still has the bar, but now also appears to be a very nice reception hall.  It appears that a wedding is going on.  The bride enters the room.  I recognize her as an old girlfriend, Missy.  As she walks by my table, she sees me.  She gasps, "how come you are here?  I didn't send you an invitation."  "No, you didn't, it is just chance that I am here," I respond.  She  lowers her voice and asks tentatively, "is it true then, do you still love me?"  "I've never stopped loving you, even after you broke up with me" I replied.  Missy's lip starts to quiver and then she breaks down in tears.  She runs from the room sobbing.  I run after her yelling her name.  I want to talk to her some more.  I wish to tell her all of the feelings of my heart.  I wish to tell her of the pain I felt after she broke up with me.  I wish to tell her that I still care for her after all of these years.  But, I also wish to tell her that I have found new love and that I am married now.  I want to wish her happiness in her new life and success in her marriage.  I am torn.  Another part of me still wants to be with her.  I debate casting off all that I now have on the chance that I can be with her again. 

I wander the building looking for her.  It is an extremely large building with multiple levels.  I find myself in the basement.  It is very comfortable down there.  Everything is carpeted.  There are lots of sofas to sit on, televisions for entertainment, and lots of lavish rooms to gather and converse in.  I look through them all but can find no sign of Missy. 

I finally find her upstairs.  She is now with her fiancee.  She has composed herself and now has a stoic look on her face that tells me "don't say anything."  I swallow my pride and my hurt and my feelings.  I am very gracious to both her and her soon to be husband and wish them well.

----------


## The Cusp

> *Whirlpool*
> I am in a whirlpool, swirling rapidly, and being sucked down.  I wake up and realize the toilet is running (it has a sticky lever).



That's funny, a toilet induced dream.  I'm tempted to leave my toilet running tonight, as I love swimming in whirlpools.  THere was a natural one in a river where I grew up that was so great to swim in.

No comment on the spanking dream. :Oops: 

THat was a pretty uneventful lucid with the nasty old strippers.  I know you don't drink, but you could have at least made an exception while lucid.  I would have kept drinking until they started to look good!

----------


## raklet

> I know you don't drink, but you could have at least made an exception while lucid.  I would have kept drinking until they started to look good!



LOL, great comment.  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

> I don't find any of them attractive.  They all appear to be in their 40s



LOL a few people here may be unhappy about that!!!





> I recognize her as an old girlfriend, Missy.  As she walks by my table, she sees me.  She gasps, "how come you are here?  I didn't send you an invitation."  "No, you didn't, it is just chance that I am here," I respond.  She  lowers her voice and asks tentatively, "is it true then, do you still love me?"  "I've never stopped loving you, even after you broke up with me" I replied.  Missy's lip starts to quiver and then she breaks down in tears.  She runs from the room sobbing.  I run after her yelling her name.  I want to talk to her some more.  I wish to tell her all of the feelings of my heart.  I wish to tell her of the pain I felt after she broke up with me.  I wish to tell her that I still care for her after all of these years.  But, I also wish to tell her that I have found new love and that I am married now.  I want to wish her happiness in her new life and success in her marriage.  I am torn.  Another part of me still wants to be with her.  I debate casting off all that I now have on the chance that I can be with her again. 
> 
> I wander the building looking for her.  It is an extremely large building with multiple levels.  I find myself in the basement.  It is very comfortable down there.  Everything is carpeted.  There are lots of sofas to sit on, televisions for entertainment, and lots of lavish rooms to gather and converse in.  I look through them all but can find no sign of Missy. 
> 
> I finally find her upstairs.  She is now with her fiancee.  She has composed herself and now has a stoic look on her face that tells me "don't say anything."  I swallow my pride and my hurt and my feelings.  I am very gracious to both her and her soon to be husband and wish them well.



Oh Raklet.  These dreams are perhaps the most powerful of them all.  But rest assured that it's "anima projection" on your part.  It does *not* mean you have feelings for the person in your dream.  Just your need to be loved and at one with another (like a babe in arms).

----------


## raklet

> LOL a few people here may be unhappy about that!!!



Poorly phrased.  I didn't mean it because they were 40 (I've seen some very attractive 40 YOs), it was more the combination of their age and the poor state of their health.  





> Oh Raklet.  These dreams are perhaps the most powerful of them all.  But rest assured that it's "anima projection" on your part.  It does *not* mean you have feelings for the person in your dream.  Just your need to be loved and at one with another (like a babe in arms).



I have no doubts on my part.  I wasn't disturbed by the dream at all.  I'm quite happy and confident of the position I am currently in.

----------


## Pancaka

> (I've seen some very attractive 40 YOs)



Nicole Kidman  :Hi baby:

----------


## raklet

*Virus*

April 7, 2008.  A non lucid dream.

Some little alien creatures infected my computer with a virus.  I didn't know that I had it and I accidentally uploaded it to the internet.  It crippled all of the world's computers in about 30 minutes.
*

Love Interest*

April 7, 2008.  A non lucid dream.

I am back in high school.  There is a beautiful cheerleader that I really like.  I don't think she would be interested in me because she is so much more cool and beautiful.  She approaches me as if to say something, but I am mean to her and shun her.  I don't want to let her get close in the first place.  It is a defense mechanism to protect myself from rejection.  

I later see her sobbing and her friends tell me that she liked me and I hurt her feelings.  I feel bad about my actions and I determine to try and correct them.  I see the girl coming down the hall and I try to talk to her.  She is angry and won't talk to me know.  I follow her into a room where we are by ourselves.  I beg her to give me five minutes to explain.  I tell her that I have liked her for a long time, but I was worried she wouldn't like me.  I explain all about my shortcomings and why I acted the way I did.  I am very humble, I cry, and I ask her to forgive me.


*Jump*

April 7, 2008.  A non lucid dream.

I am in a large gravel pit and have a four wheeler.  One of my friends tells me there is a certain spot that I should ride off of.  It is very steep - I can't climb up it on foot because it is so steep.  He says that it is a blast to ride down.  He said that trick is to go fast enough that the front end stays up level in the air and just the back tires ride down the slope.  I look at the hill for a long time, but cannot bring myself to go down it.  I am too chicken.  

I am riding my four wheeler back and forth along the ledge at the top of this slope.  I turn around in some weeds and they catch fire.  The fire races towards I picnic supplies.  I hurry over and start trying to get all of our stuff out of the weeds before it burns up.


*Gathering Berries*

April 7, 2008.  A non lucid dream.

I am with some indigenous people and they are showing me how to gather food from the jungle.

----------


## Burned up

> *Virus*
> 
> April 7, 2008.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> Some little alien creatures infected my computer with a virus.  I didn't know that I had it and I accidentally uploaded it to the internet.  It crippled all of the world's computers in about 30 minutes.



Nasty things, aliens.





> *
> 
> Love Interest*
> 
> April 7, 2008.  A non lucid dream.
> 
> I am back in high school.  There is a beautiful cheerleader that I really like.  I don't think she would be interested in me because she is so much more cool and beautiful.  She approaches me as if to say something, but I am mean to her and shun her.  I don't want to let her get close in the first place.  It is a defense mechanism to protect myself from rejection.  
> 
> I later see her sobbing and her friends tell me that she liked me and I hurt her feelings.  I feel bad about my actions and I determine to try and correct them.  I see the girl coming down the hall and I try to talk to her.  She is angry and won't talk to me know.  I follow her into a room where we are by ourselves.  I beg her to give me five minutes to explain.  I tell her that I have liked her for a long time, but I was worried she wouldn't like me.  I explain all about my shortcomings and why I acted the way I did.  I am very humble, I cry, and I ask her to forgive me.



Another emotional dream!  Wonder what you're tapping into there?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I kneel down behind the guy on the floor, and then I furiously start to spank him (not in a sexual way - rather an angry I told you you were going to get it way).  I spank him so hard that my arm is tired and my hand stings.  I continue doing this until I am exhausted and his butt is red and blistered.  Then I wake up.



LOL. Of all the ways you could have gotten back at that guy, _that_ was not the one that I'd expected.  ::rolllaugh:: 





> Nicole Kidman



QFT!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## mark

ah I know that love interest dream they are incredibly intense. Atleast she listened to you and wanted you in the first place which is always good  :smiley: 

I love the idea of the virus dream!!! totally brilliant! I wounder what the full dream may have been like?

----------


## Pancaka

> LOL. Of all the ways you could have gotten back at that guy, _that_ was not the one that I'd expected.



 that's what I was thinking. Why not do the finger break thing?

----------


## The Cusp

Crying over a cheerleader?  SHeesh!  Was she at least receptive to your explanation?

----------


## raklet

> Crying over a cheerleader?  SHeesh!  Was she at least receptive to your explanation?



I don't know.  I woke up at that point.

----------

